# Schlechtwetterbiker!



## bifi (31. Oktober 2003)

Moin, moin!

Wo sind die Leute, die mir nicht ständig sagen, daß es draußen nieselt, oder evtl. doch ein bißchen frisch ist. Daß man besser nicht raus geht, sondern lieber Kaffee trinkt und Lebkuchen isst? Wo sind die tapferen Krieger/-innen, die Wind und Regen trotzen? 

Suche Leute in und um Freiburg, die auch im Winter regelmäßig biken wollen. 

Über mich:  motivierte Anfängerin, Kondition tip top, Fahrtechnik mangelhaft (daher bevorzuge ich natürlich Bikepartner, die Knochenbrüche provisorisch versorgen können... ) Einsatzbereich CrossCountry, versuchsweise auch Singletrails, allerdings mit Sturzgarantie...

Also Mädels und Jungs, meldet Euch!

Hasta la vista,

Bifi


----------



## Froschel (31. Oktober 2003)

falls du "um Freiburg" auch den Pfälzerwald mit einschließt bist du herzlich dazu eingeladen mal mitzuradln.

Hasta pronto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBlues (31. Oktober 2003)

naja, wenn Sulzburg noch in deinen bereich fällt....wir fahren fast jedes wochenende, solange es nicht gerade schüttet.

...und im schnee fahren ist doch toll!!!!!

bin selbst auch noch nicht ganz sattelfest ;-) 
...aber 'ne schiene aus'n paar ästen bekommen wir schon noch hin ;-)

gruss


----------



## nobs (31. Oktober 2003)

Hallo bifi,

schön das auch aus freiburg sich mal wieder ein Nachwuchs einfindet.

gerne werde ich dir die Trails zeigen die es in der Gegend gibt allerdings fahre ich eher früh manchmal aber auch zu vorgerückter Stunde. Lässt sich sicher mal ein Treffen arangieren.
Das verbandpack kann man getrost zuhause lassen denn in der Regel sind es nur kleine Verletzungen beim Pedalrückschlag oder wenn man mal abrutscht . lässt sich alles erlernen, jeder fängt mal unten an und lernt mit jeder Schramme.
Wetter spielt keine Rolle es gibt immer die Richtige Kleidung, wenn ich auch bei Regen dann kleinere Touren Vorziehe evt. nur Rosskopf oder so.
Dieses Wochenende weiß ich allerdings noch nicht ob ich Samstags oder am Sonntag bike.


----------



## tobi (1. November 2003)

Schlechtes Wetter? Also bei mir ist hier grad strahlender Sonnenschein  

Also sobald mir mein Kumpel mal den Kurbelabzieher vorbeibringt damit ich mein mitlleres Kettenblatt montieren kann bin ich auch wieder dabei.


----------



## TheBlues (1. November 2003)

@tobi

jepp, und deshalb geht's jetzt auch los, der sonne entgegen


----------



## Rune Roxx (1. November 2003)

Und ich dachte schon, ich wäre im falschen Forum, weil ich heuer mein erstes NOVEMBER-TRAININGSLAGER im kalten Deutschland einlege...


----------



## nils (1. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tobi _
> *Also sobald mir mein Kumpel mal den Kurbelabzieher vorbeibringt damit ich mein mitlleres Kettenblatt montieren kann bin ich auch wieder dabei. *



Ach, immer diese Ausreden

Nun meine Ausrede:
In den letzten Wochen hatte ich kaum Zeit, und jetzt musste ich auch noch meine Gabel einschicken. Hab also grad nur mein Spielhardtail für die Stadt mit (noch) zu kurzer Sattelstütze zum Touren.
Wenn mein "richtiges" Bike wieder flott ist, bin ich bei (fast) jedem Wetter unterwegs. Richtig lustig wirds bei Schnee
Unterwegs bin ich fast ausschließlich auf Singletrails, für Waldautobahnen braucht man ja kein MTB. Es gibt aber auch jede Menge leichte Trails, die auch mit nicht so guter Fahrtechnik problemlos und ohne Knochenbrüche zu fahren sind.


----------



## nobs (1. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *
> 
> Ach, immer diese Ausreden
> ...



Hallo Nils was hat denn die Gabel ist doch noch recht neu


----------



## nils (1. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nobs _
> *Hallo Nils was hat denn die Gabel ist doch noch recht neu  *



Sie muß mich ja immerhin seit knapp einem halben Jahr ertragen 
Die Gabel ist noch aus der ersten Serie, und wie bei Magura anscheinend üblich, ist halt der Kunde der Tester. Die Gabel hat ca. 5 mm Spiel beim ein- und ausfedern und hat beim ausfedern hart angeschlagen. Nach Aussage von Magura zu dem Händler wo ich sie gekauft hab sei das kein sicherheitsrelevanter Mangel, aber wenn es ein "anspruchsvoller" Kunde sei, würde das überarbeitete System mit neuen Standrohren eingebaut (auf Garantie, versteht sich )
Jetzt bin ich halt mit dem Hardtail auf verschiedenen Schulhöfen unterwegs und kann eindlich mal den "echten" Bunnyhop mit Bärentatzen lernen. Bin heute immerhin eine knapp 40 cm hohe Kante hochgesprungen...

Nils, anspruchsvoller Kunde


----------



## bifi (1. November 2003)

Hi Leute, 

Sulzburg und die Pfalz liegen nun leider nicht gerade vor der Haustür...

@ tobi: hmm, das mittlere Kettenblatt... das ist mal originell! Nein, das ist natürlich keine Ausrede, sondern wirklich sehr schade. Wo ja vor allem heute tip top Wetter war!!! Es war sogar so schön, daß ich tatsächlich meinen Freund animieren konnte mit auf den Schauinsland zu fahren! Sehr schön. Vielleicht war's sogar so schön, dass Du heute ohne mittleres Kettenblatt gefahren bist?

@nils: Gute Besserung an Deine Federgabel.
@nobs: you've got mail

Happy trails, 

und bis die Tage,

Bifi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tohamas (1. November 2003)

Hi Bifi,
bei DEN Trails solltest du eigentlich beschliessen, dass Sulzburg doch gerade vor deiner Haustüre liegt! (Die Regiokarte bringt dich hin!) Da hats echt mal äusserst schmucke Strecken, die noch nicht so überfüllt sind *g*
Morgen gehts dort in die Höhe, allerdings eher halsbrecherisch...
Wenn du Lust hast, PN mich an...

@TheBlues: Das gilt natürlich auch für dich!


----------



## nobs (1. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tohamas _
> *Hi Bifi,
> bei DEN Trails solltest du eigentlich beschliessen, dass Sulzburg doch gerade vor deiner Haustüre liegt! (Die Regiokarte bringt dich hin!) Da hats echt mal äusserst schmucke Strecken, die noch nicht so überfüllt sind *g*
> Morgen gehts dort in die Höhe, allerdings eher halsbrecherisch...
> ...



nix für Ungut Tohamas aber bei den Freiburger Rules bräuchte man eigentlich keine Regio Karte, zwar wäre jede Abwechselung mal willkommen denn den Spassfaktor wollen wir ja alle bis aufs äusserste auskosten, aber wenn es irgendwo Gottgewollte Trails gibt dann doch im Freiburger Raum


----------



## nobs (1. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *
> 
> Sie muß mich ja immerhin seit knapp einem halben Jahr ertragen
> ...



hört sich gut an  habe zur zeit auch die alte Bärentaze ausgegraben und in der Garage den echten Bunny geübt liegt wohl irgendwie in der Luft, komme auch auf beachtliche 12 cm höhe und das auf ca. 30 cm weite ohne das Hinderniss zu berühren,   bin echt stolz auf miene ersten Übungen ohne Clickies


----------



## nobs (2. November 2003)

heute bei dem schönen Wetter war Schauinsland angesagt über Kybfelsen Kohlerhau Holzschlägermatte Schauinsland, Nils du hast gefehlt denn eine Säge wäre von Vorteil gewesen  runter habe ich meine neuen TSG Knee Guards ausprobiert geht echt super stören kaum


----------



## nils (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nobs _
> *heute bei dem schönen Wetter...*



Das ganze Wochenende zählt nicht! Schließlich sucht bifi Schlechtwetterbiker/-innen  

Ich war heute wieder mit Stephan auf verschiedenen Hinterhöfen "streeten" (was ein Mistbegriff ). Gestern und heute haben wir auch eine Menge gefilmt, sind auch einige witzige Sachen dabei...
Wenn meine Gabel wieder da ist, geht's aber auch wieder in den Wald. Das Nicolai Nucleon FR, das ich gerade von dem Händler zum testen da hab, ist mit ca. 22 kg doch etas schwer für sowas. Außerdem will er es *sauber* zurück haben. Ich bin deswegen mit dem Teil auch erst eine kleine Runde im Flachen gefahren und daran wird sich wahrscheinlich nicht viel ändern...

So, Happa-Happa ist fertig...

Gruß


----------



## Tohamas (2. November 2003)

@Nobs: Alter Falter, wenn das mal nicht die Mutter aller Trails war: War heute mit TheBlues in Sulzburg, und muss sagen, es war doch ausserordentlich erhebend. Aber keine Angst, ich will euch ja nicht alle in die Traum- Regionen locken, sonst wirds da noch so voll wie aufm Schauinsland.  

@Bifi: Siehe oben, du bist herzlich eingeladen! Das einzige Problem: Hier hats halt meistens gutes Wetter! Fährst du dann auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobs (4. November 2003)

@Tohamas 
glaube dir ja das die Trails bei euch super sind, sicher auch wert dafür mal km mit Auto oder Bahn für die Anreise zu investieren, aber dann sollte doch mindestens eine gute gut geführte und vorbereitete Tour dabei rauskommen, so das das sich einige IBCler mal bei euch einfinden und du den Streckenguru spielst


----------



## Tohamas (4. November 2003)

Wohl denn, scharet euch um mich, die ihr der Blauen- Trails unwissend seid, lasset euch von mir führen, auf dass ihr den himmlischen Flow erreichet und im Nirvana der Stollenreifen euer Seelenheil findet!
Halleluja!

Im Ernst: Bin gerne bereit, Leute mitzunehmen! Meine Touren sind in der Regel eher Technik- orientiert mit besonders liebevollen Downhills, Marathon ist nicht so meine Stärke (schnauf).


----------



## mtbiker1978 (5. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tohamas _
> *Wohl denn, scharet euch um mich, die ihr der Blauen- Trails unwissend seid, lasset euch von mir führen, auf dass ihr den himmlischen Flow erreichet und im Nirvana der Stollenreifen euer Seelenheil findet!
> Halleluja!
> 
> Im Ernst: Bin gerne bereit, Leute mitzunehmen! Meine Touren sind in der Regel eher Technik- orientiert mit besonders liebevollen Downhills, Marathon ist nicht so meine Stärke (schnauf). *



hey tohamas!
...sind deine downhills auch cc-hardtail-tauglich? klingt ja schwer interessant...
wäre cool (wortwörtlich!), wenn man mal einen blauen machen könnte! meld dich mal: [email protected] (daniel)

und hey @ bifi (lecker name... ) : meine holde fährt auch ab und an bei schlechtem wetter (ich auch); wenn du noch interesse an touren hast, meld dich doch mal! (s.o.) - das interesse meiner freundin setze ich eigenmächtig mal voraus...

in diesem sinne: happy trails!!


----------



## TheBlues (5. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tohamas _
> *Wohl denn, scharet euch um mich, die ihr der Blauen- Trails unwissend seid, lasset euch von mir führen, auf dass ihr den himmlischen Flow erreichet und im Nirvana der Stollenreifen euer Seelenheil findet!
> Halleluja!*



Hi Tohamas, 

wie sieht's aus dieses wochenende? 
würde mit Nat über die kälbelescheuer auf'n blauen kommen. könnten uns ja da oben treffen, und du zeigst uns einen deiner tollen trails 

sag bescheid, was dir lieber ist: sa oder so.

grüsse von einem deiner jünger


----------



## Tohamas (6. November 2003)

@mtbiker: bin die Strecken bis in diesen Herbst rein noch mit meinem Uralt- Hardtail mit echter Holland- Geometrie gefahren: Geht sehr gut, halt nicht so schnell. Aber eins muss die klar sein: Quid pro quo! (wir das so geschrieben?) Ich muss nämlich gestehen, dass ich die Freiburger Trails noch nicht kenne. 

@Blues: kann leider noch nix festes zusagen, da ich evtl. in die Alpen fahre zwecks Erforschung einer Gletscherhöhle. Ist aber noch nicht sicher, alternativ bin ich noch in den Kaiserstuhl eingeladen zum Biken, aber kann auch gut sein, dass wir die Tour hierher verlegen. Ich meld mich dann Fernmündlich oder per Email (PN mir die mal)

Um ganz allgemein wieder auf das Thema des Threads zurückzusteuern: 
Na, ist das Wetter jetzt eklig genug?


----------



## nils (6. November 2003)

@Tohamas:
Na da steht dann wohl bald mal ein kleiner gegenseitiger Trailbesuch an. Sobald ich meinen singletrailtauglichen Untersatz wiederhabe werde ich mit einer Trailkontrolle drohen.
Im Gegenzug biete ich auch eine kleine Einführung in die Tiefen der Schauinslandtrails an, die man wenigstens teilweise durchaus als "technisch" bezeichnen kann (es gibt da noch mindestens eine kleine ungefahrene Stelle...).


----------



## bifi (7. November 2003)

Hi Ho!


Tja, der Name des Threads passt wohl absolut nicht zur aktuellen Wetterlage. Wir sind gestern vom Schluchsee auf'n Feldberg---> Wahnsinns Alpensicht!! von da auf'n Schauinsland und dann wieder nach Freiburg. Die ganze Tour über war kein Wölkchen am Himmel, aber siehe da: als wir uns Günterstal/Freiburg näherten wurde es aufeinmal rattenkalt und richtig neblig! Sonst ist's immer andersrum.


@nils und tohamas: habt ihr schon einen Termin für Euren interkulturellen Trailaustausch?

@mtbiker: klar, falls Deine Freundin tatsächlich mal fahren will, schließen wir uns kurz.

in dem Sinne, ein wunderschönes Wochenende und happy trails,

Bifi


----------



## mtbiker1978 (7. November 2003)

huiui, das scheint sich ja wahrlich auszuweiten...schön!

yeah, gestern war wirklich klasse wetter zum biken, zumindest oberhalb 450müNN! drunter war´s nämlich wirklich schweinekalt (2°C laut tacho) und riiiichtig nass (yeeeeha! war da ne wurzel???). mir hat´s die von den guten schwarzwaldfichten ausgekämmte feuchtigkeit glatt in den helm reingeregnet... die machen das mit absicht!!!
aber hallo, auf dem rosskopf war´s klasse. 12°C und reinster warmer goldenener sonnenschein! und dann die aussicht ins die rheinebene: ein einziges nebelmeer, unterbrochen nur vom kasierstuhl...klasse. schade, auf den schauinsland hat´s mir gestern also nicht ganz gereicht...


@tohamas: hey, gern. wobei ich anmerken muss: so ein richtiger kenner der schauinsland-trails bin ich auch nicht - da scheint mir nils besser geeigent für zu sein  , aber für rosskopf und kandelhöhenweg reicht´s allemal  leider bin ich dieses WE schon verplant... und mal ganz OT: gletscherhöhle erforschen - klingt spannend! machst du beruflich was in diese richtung? (ich studiere geographie...) 


@bifi: schön  ich werde meine freundin mal fragen, alles weitere könnt ihr ja dann unter euch ausmachen - oder wir alle untereinander. oder...ach, wie auch immer! hauptsache, es wird gefahren!!   wie gesagt: diese WE sind wir verplant - mal sehen, wann sich ein termin finden lässt!  


also dann, wie immer ein "happy trails!"


----------



## TheBlues (7. November 2003)

@alle

also leute, habt ihr tagsüber nichts anderes zu tun als auf euren bikes im berg rumzuradeln ???????

..und dann abends von euren tollen touren berichten und vom tollen wetter?????

...während unsereins in seinem büro sitzt, und sehnsüchtig zu den bergen schaut !!!!  



aber morgen ist wochenende...da geht's wieder hoch...auch wenn das wetter dann nicht mehr sooo toll sein soll.


bin schliesslich auch ein "schlechtwetterbiker"  



p.s. hoffe, wir treffen alle mal zu ner tour zusammen!!!


----------



## nobs (7. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von TheBlues _
> *@alle
> 
> 
> ...


 


@ bifi, wenn man deine Berichte so liest dann maint man das du deine Zeit nur auf dem Bike verbringst, wird sicher ein hartes Stück Arbeit an dir kleben zu bleiben, schaun ma mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bifi (8. November 2003)

also ehrlich gesagt hatte ich auch ein etwas schlechtes Gewissen so mitten in der Woche eine ausgedehnte Radtour zu machen. Es hat ein bißchen Überredungskunst gekostet ( aber nicht zuuu viel...), denn ich hätte eigentlich auf's Examen lernen müssen. Aber mein Freund meinte, daß es am WE schlechtes Wetter gibt und wir jetzt unbedingt fahren müssen. Spätestens auf'm Feldberg dann war das Gefühl weg, daß wir jetzt hier es uns gut gehen lassen, während die ganze Welt arbeitet: Es wimmelte nur so von Wanderern , lag wohl an den Herbstferien (Frührentner, Lehrer,...) Dafür sitze ich jetzt hier und lerne... 

@ mtbiker1978: Aber das Tiefnebel (oder wie nennt man das?)- Phänomen war schon mal echt einzigartig, was? Was hast Du denn für'n tacho? mit Thermometer... hat der auch einen eingebauten Promille-test? so, nach dem feucht-fröhlichen Einkehrschwung: Hier spricht ihr Tacho: Vorsicht! 1,5 promille, bitte tragen Sie ihr Rad herunter! 

Oje, lernen macht dumm. Ich red schon blödes Zeug! Also Euch allen viel Spaß beim Biken dieses WE. 

@theblues und @alle: ja, wär witzig wenn man mal alle unter einen Hut kriegen könnte und eine Tour fährt. Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal einen (Wochenend...-) Termin in den Raum stellen und gucken wer dann so kann. Und sich auf einen Treffpunkt einigen...

Viele Grüße von der Studentin und happy trails!

Bifi


----------



## TheBlues (8. November 2003)

> @theblues und @alle: ja, wär witzig wenn man mal alle unter einen Hut kriegen könnte und eine Tour fährt. Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal einen (Wochenend...-) Termin in den Raum stellen und gucken wer dann so kann. Und sich auf einen Treffpunkt einigen...



jepp!!!

wer schlägt 'n wochenende vor?


----------



## nils (9. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von TheBlues _
> *wer schlägt 'n wochenende vor? *



Dann mach ich mal nen Vorschlag:

Wie wärs in 2 Wochen? Und dann noch am Sonntag? Gut?
Klasse, find ich nämlich auch
Bleibt nur noch offen, ob ihr das auch so seht, und ob man zuerst den Schauinsland oder den Blauen erklimmt und dann noch ob das Wetter mitspielt...


----------



## nobs (10. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *
> 
> und dann noch ob das Wetter mitspielt... *



ließ mal wie der Thread heisst


----------



## nils (10. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nobs _
> *ließ mal wie der Thread heisst  *



Ja eben, es könnte blauen Himmel und Sonnenschein haben, dann müsste man halt nochmal überlegen


----------



## bifi (10. November 2003)

Benennen wir den Thread doch kurz um, damit wir auch bei schönem Wetter fahren können! nee, im Ernst, also ich habe nichts gegen strahlenden Sonnenschein einzuwenden!!

In zwei Wochen ist allerdings das SC Spiel. Eintracht Frankfurt gegen SC Freiburg. Und da wir inzwischen schon das Badener Lied singen können, müssen wir das auch mal im Stadion zum Besten geben... Karten sind schon gekauft. Daher kann ich dann wohl am So in zwei Wochen nicht.

Wie wär's denn mit diesem So? oder Samstag in zwei Wochen?


----------



## nils (10. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bifi _
> *Wie wär's denn mit diesem So? oder Samstag in zwei Wochen? *



Diesen Sonntag (also der 16.11.) wär auch ok. Am Samstag ist bei mir nicht ganz so gut und beim nobs glaub ich Familientag wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## mtbiker1978 (10. November 2003)

...´ne studentin kurz vor dem examen, die bei schlechtem wetter biken will, zum sc-spiel geht und mich voll durchschaut hat (wg. tacho: 1,5 promille? ach was, da fang ich erst richtig an zu biken!!!)... langsam wirst du mir unheimlich, bifi!!!  

ne, ernsthaft: jaaaa, dieser "tiefennnebel" (hmmm...hier lässt mich mein mentales terminologie-lexikon der geographie doch schwer im stich...*seufz*..."bodennebel"? "luftschicht mit kondensierter flüssigkeit unterhalb der inversionspause"? mannomann...) sieht echt klasse aus... aber nur, wenn man von oben drauf guckt  

zum termin: diesen samstag (also 16.11.) klingt doch ganz gut, oder? hmmm, das wetter... kann man so kurzfristig ja eh nicht ändern, deswegen isses auch sch...egal!

also hey, ich wäre dabei! 

hat schon jemand vorschläge oder ideen oder gar einwände (wehe!)?

alla guet!


----------



## mtbiker1978 (10. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mtbiker1978 _
> *
> zum termin: diesen samstag (also 16.11.) klingt doch ganz gut, oder?  *



oh je... bin heute extrem verpeilt, wie mir scheint (ein glück ist mein tacho nicht in der nähe... ) 

egal, ob sa oder so, 15.11. oder 16.11. -  das we scheint mir gut geeignet für einen gemeinsamen ausritt! 

so, in diesem sinne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tohamas (10. November 2003)

Hi zusammen, bin auch wieder da, ich war nämlich das WoE in fremden (sozusagen euern!) Gebieten wildern!!
Sa: Kandel rauf und runter
So: Kandel nur runter  und dann über denn Rosskopf ins Eugen-Keidel-Bad.
Ich will ja echt mal nicht unken, aber meine Vorurteile haben sich ja bestätigt: Der gesamte Schwarzwaldverein und alle Biker zwischen Rom und Stockholm waren auf dem Trail unterwegs. Aber: Sehr, sehr geile Strecke (besonders der befestigte Downhill!)
Wegen dem Treffen bin ich dabei, wobei bei mir So (16.) Stress bedeuten würde, Samstag wäre ich sehr entspannt unterwegs...
Allerdings nur, wenns regnet, bei Sonnenschein setze ich mich in meinen Keller...
Wo eigentlich? Schauinsland?

@The (ich nenn dich jetzt mal beim Vornamen): Wenn wir uns in FR treffen, können wir ja zusammen fahren!?


----------



## TheBlues (10. November 2003)

@tohamas



> bin auch wieder da, ich war nämlich das WoE in fremden (sozusagen euern!) Gebieten wildern!!



tja, bei mir war's genau umgekehrt. sind gestern auf'm blauen unterwegs gewesen 

allerdings sind da auch reichlich fussgänger unterwegs gewesen. bin da wohl noch etwas von unserer "hausstrecke" verwöhnt ;-)

zusammen fahren ? kein problem.
dachte, vielleicht mit'm zug nach Fr...und zurück sieht man dann, oder was hast du dir gedacht ??


@ alle

da bei mir (fast) jedes wochenende spontan zu planen ist, geht's von meiner seite aus eigentlich jederzeit.

gruss The ;-)


----------



## nobs (10. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *
> 
> Diesen Sonntag (also der 16.11.) wär auch ok. Am Samstag ist bei mir nicht ganz so gut und beim nobs glaub ich Familientag wenn ich mich recht erinnere. *



ja Familientag am Samstag is richtig, aber keine Regel ohne Ausnahme, wenn sich alle einig wären das es der Samstag sein soll dann müßte wohl der Famileinrat tagen  .
Also Sonntag wäre mir lieber.

@Tohamas,
wo bist denn runter vom Kandel den Präsi. Thoma Weg oder über Kandelhöhenweg zurück, da gibt´s halt schon mächtig viele Wanderer. Präsi Thoma is halt der Gipfel der Genüsse 


> Aber: Sehr, sehr geile Strecke (besonders der befestigte Downhill!)


 wo is denn der Befestigte Downhill ??


----------



## mtbiker1978 (11. November 2003)

*gespannt bin*


----------



## TheBlues (11. November 2003)

...um die spannung noch zu steigern:

WO woll'n wir denn fahren ??


----------



## Tohamas (11. November 2003)

da wir (wie so oft) keine Ahnung von garnix hatten, sind wir den Kandelweg runter. War eigentlich ab der 2. Hälfte sehr schön. Vom Rosskopf runter, wieder ohne Plan, kam irgendwann ein Holzschild mit Biker drauf, dem sind wir nach. War auch Wandererfreie Strecke, und plötzlich musste ich erst mal Speedropen, danach kam ein gezimmerter Anlieger, noch mehr Drops und eine Schanze Hinterzartener Ausmassen! Aber wie ihr seht: ich lebe noch (man konnte dran vorbei...) Aber glaubt jetzt bloss nicht, ich würde die Stelle wiederfinden, für meinen unbestechlichen Orientierungssinn bin ich berüchtigt!

So, jetzt mal hier Futter bei die Fische: 
Sonntach um 10 Treffen in FR, und einer von euch zeigt uns den Schauinsland o.ä.!!!
Gegenstimmen?

@The: Habbn Auto mit genug Platz für 2!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobs (11. November 2003)

bis jetzt keine Gegenstimmen, ich denke bis Sonntag bin ich auch wieder Fit, zur Zeit läuft irgend soo´n grünes zeug aus meiner Nase.

@Tohamas
hört sich schon stark nach dem Schokoladenweg an den ihr ab dem Rosskopf runtergebrezelt seit ist wirklich sehr schön und enorm schnell zu erreichen da man nur 600 m. hoch muß um in diesen Genuss zu kommen 

so also ich biete mich auch als Guide an wenn Nils ausfallen sollte, ansonsten ist natürlich Nils die bessere Wahl im Punkto Schauinslandtrails. nun denn bis Sonntach


----------



## nils (11. November 2003)

Ich würde den Guide spielen und die Standart-Zucker-Vorzeigesingletrailrunde vorschlagen Da gibts von allem etwas, von steil bis flach und von geradeaus bis Haarnadel, Waldautobahn nur in homäopathischen Dosen.
Treffpunkt um 10 Uhr (  ) am Wiehre Bahnhof.

Gruß


----------



## TheBlues (12. November 2003)

Moin moin,

@tohamas

na, wir sind dabei, wenn du platz für uns (Nat kommt auch mit  )hast. 
wann wolltest du denn dann da sein ?? 9.00?
dann gibt's noch'nen kaffee vorweg.

Kommt der Offridedrinker auch mit ??



@nils

...na dann  freuen wir uns schon mal auf die Standart-Zucker-Vorzeigesingletrailrunde 

gruss


----------



## mtbiker1978 (12. November 2003)

sehr, sehr schön.

also, samstag, 10:00 am wiehrebahnhof. wenn´s zu schön zum biken sein sollte, können wir da gleich was kühles trinken oder essen oder...wasweißdennich.  

@tohamas: yep, klingt wirklich verdächtig nach schokoladenweg (njamnjam) - besonders bei glitschiger nässe seeeehr zu empfehlen! *hossa* - nee, ernsthaft: dieses stückchen singletrail gehört zum absolut feinsten, was ich in der gegend kenne! meine standard-abfahrt vom rosskopf... 

"waldautobahn nur in homöopathischen dosen" oh, das klingt verdammt gut. wenn ich mir auch gestern etwas "mehr licht!!!" auf jedwedem weg gewünscht hätte: bin zu spät los (14:30), um auf den schauinsland hoch zu fahren...oben war´s ja auch schön hell und warm (8°, im gegensatz zu 1° im nebel...*brrrrr*), aber dann, aber dann, aber dann... gruuuuuusig! stockdunkle nebelnacht ab ca. 900müNN - und dann die krönung: ein plattfuß, mitten im finsteren wald - und kein licht dabei, das mir hätte aufgehen können.  hat jemand von euch schon mal einen schlauch nach gefühl, will heißen: so gut wie blind zu flicken versucht? kein erfolgversprechendes unterfangen...  also auf dem notdürftig ausgestopften reifen in die wiehre gerollt (das schnatternde schlabbern des losen hinterrreifens hab ich jetzt noch in den ohren - so mancher passant im günterstal sicherlich auch...), dort im "dynamo" (sehr netter laden, dankeschön  ) nen neuen schlauch montiert und heimgedüst. mannmannmann, war ich froh, den güldenen schein des heimischen herdfeuers zu erblicken... moral von der geschicht: niemals zu spät und ohne licht!

aber hey... _diese_ alpensicht war´s wert.

hoffe, ihr habt am samstag ersatzschläuche dabei? 

ich freu mich auf samstag! 

keep on riding!


----------



## TheBlues (12. November 2003)

> So, jetzt mal hier Futter bei die Fische:
> Sonntach um 10 Treffen in FR, und einer von euch zeigt uns den Schauinsland o.ä.!!!
> Gegenstimmen?





> bis jetzt keine Gegenstimmen, ich denke bis Sonntag bin ich auch wieder Fit, zur Zeit läuft irgend soo´n grünes zeug aus meiner Nase.





> also, samstag, 10:00 am wiehrebahnhof. wenn´s zu schön zum biken sein sollte, können wir da gleich was kühles trinken oder essen oder...wasweißdennich



   

wie denn nun ??  

...oder wolln wir samstag und sonntag fahren ??


----------



## Tohamas (12. November 2003)

Ich schliesse mich hiermit in aller Form meinem Vorredner an mit der Aussage: 
HÄ?
Wann denn nu? Sonntag, oder!?

@MTbiker: Wenn der Schockoladenweg zwei richtig böse Gabelknacker hat, dann war er's. Der Name passt!


----------



## mtbiker1978 (12. November 2003)

eieieieieieieieieieieieieiei....

ich meinte natürlich sonntag!!! sonntag, der...*grübel*...16.11.2003!!! 

herrgott, bin ich verplant...


----------



## mtbiker1978 (12. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tohamas _
> *
> 
> @MTbiker: Wenn der Schockoladenweg zwei richtig böse Gabelknacker hat, dann war er's. Der Name passt! *



@tohamas: hat er, hat er... meine arme manitou macht so schon mucken... armes ding...fährt sich mittlerweile auch entsprechend schwammig


----------



## bifi (13. November 2003)

so, ich bin auch wieder da. Danke, tohamas! 
Also, wenn ich das richtig ralle, ist Treffpunkt am Sonntag um 10 Uhr am Wiehre Bahnhof? ist perfekt! Also am So den Schauinsland rauf! mit Licht? nein, ist ja früh genug. Aber absolut geile Story mtbiker1978!! Liest sich gut im warmen, fühlt sich wahrscheinlich im dunklen Wald absolut beschissen an... Warst Du denn noch arg weit oben, oder schon in der Anflugschneise auf Günterstal? Aber Du hast es ja gemeistert. Ich fahre übrigens bisher auch ohne Ersatzschlauch, aber das könnte sich bald ändern.

Also, bleibt's dabei, So 10 Uhr Wiehre Bahnhof? 
Auf die Dauer will ich übrigens unbedingt auf den Kandel! War dort bisher nur mit'm Rennrad. Aber jetzt erscht a mal uff de Schauinsland.

Hasta la vista,

Bifi


----------



## mtbiker1978 (13. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bifi _
> *so, ich bin auch wieder da. Danke, tohamas!
> Also, wenn ich das richtig ralle, ist Treffpunkt am Sonntag um 10 Uhr am Wiehre Bahnhof? ist perfekt! Also am So den Schauinsland rauf! mit Licht? nein, ist ja früh genug. Aber absolut geile Story mtbiker1978!! Liest sich gut im warmen, fühlt sich wahrscheinlich im dunklen Wald absolut beschissen an... Warst Du denn noch arg weit oben, oder schon in der Anflugschneise auf Günterstal? Aber Du hast es ja gemeistert. Ich fahre übrigens bisher auch ohne Ersatzschlauch, aber das könnte sich bald ändern.
> 
> ...




...beschissen?! BESCHISSEN?!? na aber hallo! und wenn dann noch eine gemse erschrocken (und mich erschreckend!) keine 5m entfernt durchs unterholz bricht, ein käuzchen ganz in der nähe zu rufen anfängt, bilder von blairwitch in deinem kopf rumspuken...  mehr adrenalin als nötig! 
ne, ernsthaft: wenn ich wüsste, wo das war - ich hab ja nix mehr gesehn, bin immer der schwerkraft nach *ggg*. aber es war schon noch weit oben, kurz unterhalb der nebelgrenze - und die lag ja bei ca. 950müNN. hab fast ne stunde bis g´tal gebraucht - sonst brauch ich die hälfte...
ich kann nur sagen: nicht wirklich nachahmenswert. 

aber keine erfahrung ohne positive aspekte: immerhin hat sich so mein winterpokal-konto stattlich aufgestockt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobs (13. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bifi _*
> Ich fahre übrigens bisher auch ohne Ersatzschlauch, aber das könnte sich bald ändern. *



>oh oh, das könnte aber zu einer langen Schieberunde Führen wenn man auf Trails rumspielt, passiert das schon mal das einen da die Luft aus geht.



> _Original geschrieben von bifi _*
> Also, bleibt's dabei, So 10 Uhr Wiehre Bahnhof?
> *



>aber sicher doch< 



> _Original geschrieben von bifi _
> *
> Auf die Dauer will ich übrigens unbedingt auf den Kandel! War dort bisher nur mit'm Rennrad. Aber jetzt erscht a mal uff de Schauinsland.
> *


Hasta la vista,
Bifi [/B][/QUOTE]

Kandel nehmen wir dann auch bald, versprochen


----------



## mtbiker1978 (15. November 2003)

als kleinen appetithappen:


----------



## Tohamas (15. November 2003)

Hä?


----------



## mtbiker1978 (15. November 2003)

uuups, bild vergessen - und eh zu groß...
also, kleine appetithäppchen hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?ppuser=13797


----------



## nobs (15. November 2003)

Hi mt, super bilder gefallen meinen Kleinen besonders die mit den Rotoren


----------



## TheBlues (15. November 2003)

geile bilder !!!

dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass das wetter morgen mitspielt!!

im moment ist hier klarer sternenhimmel 

also leuts, geht alle beizeiten in die heia, damit ihr morgen früh alle frisch und munter seid.

gruss bis morgen !!


----------



## nobs (16. November 2003)

so jettzt 9:00 Uhr es nieselt ein wenig aber nichts wofür es sich lohnt ne Regenjacke anzuziehen, aber im leichten Handgepäck sollte sie nicht fehlen.
Laut Wettervorhersage wechseln sich Regen und Sonnenschein ab, wird sicher Spassig, also bis gleich.


----------



## mtbiker1978 (16. November 2003)

hallo ihr mitstreiter!

bin mittlerweile wohlbehalten unten und zu hause gelandet - muss sagen: hat echt spaß gemacht  - schade, dass ich früher weg musste...

seid ihr noch gut rumgekommen?

wann gibt´s wo die bilder???

liebe grüße!

euer mtbiker1978


----------



## TheBlues (16. November 2003)

jau, sind alle wohlbehalten wieder zurück.

fasse mich kurz und werd meine müden glieder ausstrecken 

hier http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=3529&ppuser=17208 mal ein paar bilder.
die restlichen werd ich in den nächsten tagen hochladen.

es war einfach 'ne geile (und anstrengende) tour !!

hoffentlich bald wieder!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobs (16. November 2003)

Jo TheBlues,

schön das es euch gefallen hat, danke für die schnellen Bilder.
nun noch eine angenehme Erholungsphase, Gruß bis zur nächsten Tour


----------



## tobi (17. November 2003)

Scheene Bilder!
Seit ihr mitten in der Nacht losgefahren oder mitten in der Nacht angekommen?? Die Parkplatzbilder machen so nen dunklen eindruck!!!


----------



## mtbiker1978 (17. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von TheBlues _
> *jau, sind alle wohlbehalten wieder zurück.
> 
> fasse mich kurz und werd meine müden glieder ausstrecken
> ...



sehr gut, freut mich zu lesen!

hey, coole bilderchen... 
die abfahrt scheint ja rischtitsch sprunghaft  gewesen zu sein... und sind das northshore-trails im hintergrund der bilder??? mannomann, da scheine ich außer dem gemütlichen beisammensein ja wirklich einiges verpasst zu haben...

 nicht nur deswegen schreit die aktion ja förmlich nach einer wiederaufnahme! oder? 

aus rücksicht auf müde muskeln nicht schon morgen  (an dieser stelle einen guten tipp an TheBlues: lass dich massieren!  )

hmmm... soooo dunkel, wie die bilder vermuten lassen, war´s doch eigentlich gar nicht...  oder wir sind eben solche bike-leuchten, dass wir keine dunkelheit zu scheuen brauchen! (wobei ich letzte woche ja andere erfahrungen gemacht habtte...)

wie auch immer: klasse bilder! danke sehr!


----------



## Tohamas (17. November 2003)

auch ich möchte mich noch einmal in aller Form bei unseren kompetenten, freundlichen und gutaussehenden  Guides bedanken. Wundert mich, daqss trotz des Wetters kaum Leute unterwegs waren... 
Auf jeden Fall bin ich näxtes Mal wieder dabei, gerne auch bei mir!

Der kleine Salto über den Lenker hat ARRRGGL übrigens überhaupt GRROARRR BBBBRRRRGL keine *Zuck* Folgen AAAAAAAAAAA hinterlassen!

@TheBlues: noch viel Spass mit dem Pferdeknutscher


----------



## nils (17. November 2003)

Das war eine sehr nette Runde!

Tohamas war so nett eine kleine aber feine Stunt-Einlage zur Belustigung der Zuschauer einzulegen Außer deutlich erhöhte Adrenalinasschüttung bei Tohamas ist zum Glück aber nichts passiert.
Und der Studentenweg runter war mal wieder seeehr spaßig, mal abgesehen von dem Durchschlag den ich hinten hatte, muß mich erst noch ans Hardtail gewöhnen (oder doch 4 bar reinmachen)...
Das nächste mal steht ja dann der Blauen auf dem Programm (Termine steht noch aus). So schnell werden uns die Trails nicht ausgehen.
Für die nächste Freiburg Runde würde ich den Kandel mit dem Traumtrail Präsident-Thoma-Weg vorschlagen.


----------



## mtbiker1978 (17. November 2003)

wann, wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobs (17. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mtbiker1978 _
> *wann, wo?
> 
> *



demnächst in diesen Kino.

so zuguterletzt noch ein Lob an die Weiblichen mitstreiter die sich wacker durchgekämpft haben, sowohl den Berg rauf wie auch runter den Trail mit ner Hardforke runtergeritten is schon beachtlich, die Bonuspunkte gehen somit an Theresa,


----------



## TheBlues (17. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nobs _
> *
> 
> demnächst in diesen Kino.
> ...



ABSOLUT!!


----------



## bifi (17. November 2003)

Moin, moin! Vielen Dank auch von der weiblichen Liga! Ich leite den Bonuspunkt an Theresa weiter! War eine sehr schöne Tour! Ich habe gar keinen Muskelkater, Gott weiß warum? Die Fotos sind supi! Vor allem das vollkommen entspannt-natürliche Bild von Nils beim Einkehrschwung. 

Kandelhöhenweg hört sich seehr gut an!! Sag mir cuaando...! Ich könnte diesen Samstag, nächste Woche ist noch nicht so klar. Danach ist dann wieder auf jeden Fall Zeit (also in 3 Wochen)

Liebe Grüße und hasta la vista,

Bifi


----------



## schneckending (17. November 2003)

Hallo Ihr!

So, damit mir keiner was ausrichten muß, meld ich mich doch mal persönlich zu Wort!

Auch von mir ein fettes DANKE fürs Führen, Mitnehmen und nicht-Auslachen! Hab mich gut aufgehoben gefühlt, wenngleich mir angesichts eurer Schienbeinschoner etc. am frühen Morgen doch ein bißchen schlecht war.. 

LG Theresa (dachte ich wähle den Namen hier mal meiner Fahrgeschwindigkeit angepaßt..)


----------



## nobs (18. November 2003)

Willkommen im Forum Theresa "schneckending"  is ein netter Nik,
aber wirklich hinterhergefahren bist du ja nicht, wenn das deine erste Tour gewesen ist will ich lieber in einem Jahr nicht mehr mit dir fahren, dann fährst du sicher alles über den Haufen  und ich muß hinterherfahren  
@ bifi
Samstag eher schlecht da meine Frau da noch arbeiten geht und somit Papatag ist, zur Not lässt sich zwar was organiesieren aber sollte nicht zur gewohnheit werden, also bei mir ist der Sonntag besser , Sonntag >Biketag


----------



## bifi (18. November 2003)

Hey ho! 

Hey Theresa alias schneckending! Supi, so ist natürlich alles viel einfacher! Zum Bleistift auch die Planung der nächsten Tour...! Ich bin heute sogar in der ub. Bis später!

@nobs und @alle: Gut, Sonntag ist Biketag! Ich hab gerad gehört daß das Spiel am So erst um 17 Uhr anfängt,... das heißt man könnte vorher radeln und ich habe einen Grund mich vor der letzten Steigung zu drücken...

Ich weiß jetzt übrigens, warum ich gestern keinen Muskelkater hatte, er kam dafür heute aus dem Hinterhalt!!

Einen wunderschönen Tag noch an alle und bis bald,

                    Bifi


----------



## nils (18. November 2003)

Erst mal schön, daß es allen gefallen hat!

Der Kandel ist dann für den Sonntag wohl etwas heftig. Eine kleine gemütlliche Kybfelsen- oder Rosskopf(singletrail)runde würde sich ja da geradezu aufzwängen.

Vorschlag: *11 Uhr (neuer) Wiehre Bahnhof* und dann einfach mal schauen wer so alles da ist...

Gruß, Nils.


----------



## mtbiker1978 (18. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nobs _
> * Sonntag >Biketag  *



alla gut, ich streiche schon mal alle sonntage aus meinem kalender und ersetze sie durch "biketag"...

schön, dass sich hier immer mehr einfinden - wie war das? vom bike-virus infiziert? 

wegen näxtem sonntag: erst mal abwarten, wie das wetter wird... sonst müssen wir diesen thread noch umbenennen! oder? 

ich sag nur: kompetenz durch...ähm......räusper......war da was? 

 

auf weitere kilo- und höhenmeter (egal wo, egal wie! - hauptsache steil!  ) freut sich der mtbiker!

ps: schneckending (was´n name... ) ernsthaft, deine allererste tour??? wow...


----------



## Tohamas (18. November 2003)

ich finde, ohne mich dürft ihr nicht fahren!
Muss am WoE entweder auf eine Hütte mit meinen Erzeugern + Anhang oder auf eine Höhlenrettungsübung im Elsass. (Ratet mal, wo's mich hinzieht...)
Aber prinzipiell find ich Sonntag klasse!

@Schneckending:  

Bis bald!


----------



## schneckending (18. November 2003)

Sonntag klingt gut, aber nicht so lang wie letzten.. der akademische Ehrgeiz fordert seinen Tribut..

@mtbiker Ja, war echt erste Mal- was meinst, warum ich dauernd Panikschreie bei diesen fiesen rutschigen Wurzeln ausgestoßen habe??  Aber wie sagt man so schön über das erste Mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobs (18. November 2003)

na das ist doch schön zu lesen, das sich der Sonntag festigt zum Biketag, ich arbeite ja schon  ein paar Jahre dran aber immer wieder haben sich die Freiburger Grüppchen aufgelöst   aber   diesmal scheints was zu werden   finde ich gut.


----------



## TheBlues (18. November 2003)

also ich schliess mich Tohamas an: ihr könnt doch nicht so einfach ohne uns fahren!!

werd mit Nat reden, vielleicht kommen wir ja doch noch...

..so lange ihr mich nicht ganz fertig macht


----------



## nils (18. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nobs _
> * aber immer wieder haben sich die Freiburger Grüppchen aufgelöst *



Es ist halt immer so eine Sache. Da kommt mal dem einen ein Praxissemster dazwischen und man ist gar nicht da, oder in einem anderen Fall soll man innerhalb von 3 Wochen ein mittleres Kettenblatt montieren und am Ende wohl noch die Kette wieder draufmachen, womöglich muß auch noch aufgepumpt oder die Trinkflasche aufgefüllt werden... Es gibt Dinge, da kann man einfach nichts machen   *ganzschnellduck*

@schneckending: Diesen Sonntag wirds nicht so lang. Bifi will ja noch zum SC.


----------



## tobi (18. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *
> 
> ... oder in einem anderen Fall soll man innerhalb von 3 Wochen ein mittleres Kettenblatt montieren und am Ende wohl noch die Kette wieder draufmachen,...  *



KRIEG!!!


----------



## nobs (18. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tobi _
> *
> 
> KRIEG!!!  *



wie doch so schön heisst, getroffene Hunde bellen


----------



## nils (18. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tobi _
> *KRIEG!!!  *



*vorsichtigausderdeckunghervorlins*

*kicher*

*schnellwiederindeckunggeh*


----------



## tobi (19. November 2003)

Nils: *vorsichtigausderdeckunghervorlins*

Tobi: *schnell Scharfschützngewehr auspacken*

Nils: *kicher*

Tobi: *HEADSHOT*


----------



## mtbiker1978 (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tobi _
> *Nils: *vorsichtigausderdeckunghervorlins*
> 
> Tobi: *schnell Scharfschützngewehr auspacken*
> ...




headshot? ich dachte, das heißt headshok??? 

tsss, so ne martialische ader hätte ich bei uns beschaulich die natur genießenden radfahrern ja wirklich net erwartet...  

@ schneckending: schreie? was für schreie?  da muss ich ja noch was verpasst haben...  - aber ehrlich, ne: irgendwann ist immer das erste mal... und wenn´s ein blaues ist!  

@ kollektiv: kristallisiert sich der sonntag heraus? cool...  mal sehen, ob sich bis dahin mein muskelkater vom gestrigen badminton gelegt hat  - sonscht wird´s happig, zumal´s am sonntag ja schon schnee  bis 800m haben soll 

we´ll see...


----------



## bifi (20. November 2003)

Guten Morgen!

also, wenn nicht noch mein mittleres Kettenblatt abfällt, bin ich am So dabei! Klein und gemütlich, gell? Keine 85 Grad-steigungen, keine Klippen und Schluchten...

@tohamas und theblues: Natürlich können wir nicht ohne Euch fahren!!! Deshalb kommt Ihr einfach auch am Sonntag!! Das ist doch die einfachste Lösung! Na gut, eine Höhlenrettungstour hört sich auch ganz gut an... Naja, ganz zur not dann halt an den kommenden Sonntagen wieder. Gell? Wenn die Hüttentour oder die Höhlentour gut verlaufen ist. Nicht zuviel Glühwein süppeln!!

@theblues: was macht das Rauchen...? Wie so schön gesagt, beim Biken erledigt es sich von selbst...  ...im Gegensatz zum Hefekonsum      

Bis Sonntag,

liebe Grüße von der bifi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBlues (20. November 2003)

> was macht das Rauchen...? Wie so schön gesagt, beim Biken erledigt es sich von selbst... ...im Gegensatz zum Hefekonsum



        

schrecklich....

mal sehen, wie's läuft. hab mit Nat schon 'ne tour am samstag gepant. 

wenn's irgendwie geht, sind wir sonntag 11.00 auch da...
mal sehen!

kann euch ja nicht ohne meine eigenschaft als bremser fahren lassen, sonst wär eure tour doch zu schnell vorrüber


----------



## TheBlues (20. November 2003)

auch wenn ich mich hier und jetzt oute......

aber ist das nicht ein wahnsinnswetter...und ich sitz hier in meinem büro  .....und der berg ruft !!!!!!!!!! 

:kotz:


----------



## mtbiker1978 (21. November 2003)

/me mal kurz "berg" spielt:

"thebluuuuuuues...theeeebluuuuues...!!"  rat mal, was ich gleich nachher machen werde...

nee, ernsthaft: ja, mir ging´s gestern ähnlich...so ein mordsmäßiges kaiserwetterchen und ich musste mich in der UB an irgendwelchen linguistik-literaturen vergnügen...:kotz: aber heute hat meine holde auch zeit, also steht einem zünftigen bikevergnügen nur wenig im wege   

man sieht sich am sonntag?!

happy trails und nimm´s nicht zu schwer


----------



## bifi (21. November 2003)

Schon wieder so schönes Wetter!! Aaaaaaaaaaaah! ich will auf'n Bäach! (Dat is Westfälisch: sprich "ch" wie in riCHtich, nich wie in KnoblauCH und die "R"s spricht der richtige Westfale auch nicht aus. zumindest nicht die mitten im Woat---> Guake, Wuast, featig,...) Das ist jetzt Sprachwissenschaft für den mtbiker vom feinsten,...

also, so long: happy trails,  bzw. frohes Ärgern in Büro, ub,...

Wer hat nen guten Draht zum Wettergott? Ich hätt gern eine ordentliche Portion Sonne am So, sowie eine leichte Brise und den Duft von Moos und Pinien, bla... gibt's hier überhaupt Pinien?


----------



## mtbiker1978 (21. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bifi _
> *Schon wieder so schönes Wetter!! Aaaaaaaaaaaah! ich will auf'n Bäach! (Dat is Westfälisch: sprich "ch" wie in riCHtich, nich wie in KnoblauCH und die "R"s spricht der richtige Westfale auch nicht aus. zumindest nicht die mitten im Woat---> Guake, Wuast, featig,...) Das ist jetzt Sprachwissenschaft für den mtbiker vom feinsten,...
> 
> also, so long: happy trails,  bzw. frohes Ärgern in Büro, ub,...
> ...



tausend dank, bifi...
ich wundere mich immer wieder über die westfalen...sprechen einen "ich-laut" in kombination mit ´nem vorhergehenden "a"... verzähl des ämool nem kaiserstühler alemanne... der wird erst recht den kopf schütteln  
apropos kaiserstuhl: pinien willst du? vielleicht am badberg, da gibt´s jedenfalls ´ne mediterrane botanik (flaumeichen, trockenrasen-gesellschaften,...)  und die gibt´s - obacht! - auch am rosskopf! schön, ne? wie weit waren wir eigentlich mit unserer tourenwahl am sonntag gediehen, ganz am rande?  
hmmm. theologen haben wir keine unter uns, oder? das wäre doch optifit für die petrus-connections... ich fürchte, ein geograph wird da nicht viel ausrichten können. der könnte höchstens erzählen, warum es am WE kein gutes wetter gegeben hat... 

nun ja...wenn´s so bliebe wie´s jetzt draußen aussieht...
              

wenn nicht? auch egal. schließlich sind wir...*** (will´s nicht beschwören...)

nun denn! man sieht sich!


----------



## nobs (21. November 2003)

nun denne, ich wede dann um 11:00 Uhr am neue Wiehre Bahnhof sein vielleicht komm ich dann schon vom Wildtalereck über den Schokoladenweg zum Treffpunkt   he TOBI wie wärs mal wieder mit ner Runde Radel´n   keinen Bock zum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBlues (22. November 2003)

moin moin, 

mit morgen wird wohl recht unwahrscheinlich.
werden nachher in richtung nonnenmattweiher fahren.

aber vielleicht nächstes wochenende wieder.

gruss


----------



## mtbiker1978 (22. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von TheBlues _
> *moin moin,
> 
> mit morgen wird wohl recht unwahrscheinlich.
> ...



ja wie, was???


----------



## nobs (22. November 2003)

na wie denn, wenns Wetter auf schön steht dann wollt ihr nicht   na ja wir haben ja die dunkle Jahreszeit da gibts sicher auch wieder Schlechtwettersonntage, so long bis denne


----------



## Tohamas (22. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
bin jetzt doch da, habe aus familiären Gründen die Höhlenrettung sausen lassen! (Hatte eh keinen Bock darauf, zwei Tage im Neopren beim ausschöpfen irgendeines Schlammloches zu verbringen...) Ich denke, ich bin um 11 da
@TheBlues: wenn ihr mitfahren wollt, schnell melden, am besten via Funktelekommunikationseinheit.


----------



## nobs (22. November 2003)

na sauber denn mal bis morgen


----------



## TheBlues (22. November 2003)

ok, dann sind wir morgen eben auch dabei 

macht's aber nicht so hart für'nen alten mann 

sehen uns morgen um 11.00


----------



## tobi (22. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nobs _
> * he TOBI wie wärs mal wieder mit ner Runde Radel´n   keinen Bock zum   *



Sicher sicher - mein neues Kettenblatt muss ja noch eingeweit werden  

Bin momentan nur ziemlich erkältungsgeplagt - aber die ist grad wieder am abklingen. Und da ich die nächsten Wochenenden Sonntags nur schlecht Zeit habe würd ich ja schon mal gern ne Runde mit der neuen Sonntagsrunde fahren um alle Kennenzulernen.

Wenn ich also morgen früh zu dieser Astronomisch frühen Zeit aus den Federn komme und es der Restalkoholpegel zulässt bin ich mit am Start!!!

Aber ihr müsst schön langsam fahren - saß schon lange nichtmehr auf Rad.


----------



## nils (23. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tobi _
> *- saß schon lange nichtmehr auf Rad. *



Kein Problem! Die breite dünne Stange, die irgendwie quer zu allem anderen steht und so Hebelchen dran hat, gehört nach vorne...


----------



## Tohamas (23. November 2003)

Scheibe! Die Sonne scheint!
Und jetzt?
Ich mach mich trotzdem mal auf den Weg, vielleicht wird das Wetter ja doch noch Thread- entsprechend...
Bis gleich!


----------



## Tohamas (23. November 2003)

Ich glaubs ja gar nicht: Wir waren 17 (in Worten: Siebzehn, in english: 17, en francais: 17)
Habt ihr alle eigentlich kein zuhause?
Was mich ja jetzt noch interessiert: Wer war eigentlich alles dabei, ich bitte um Handzeichen!
Nächsten Sonntag biete ich den Blauen an, Treffpunkt wäre halt Müllheim. Auch hier bitte ich um Handzeichen (es sei denn, einer besteht auf eine geheime Wahl).
Bis bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi (23. November 2003)




----------



## nobs (23. November 2003)




----------



## TheBlues (23. November 2003)




----------



## TheBlues (23. November 2003)

hier schon mal die ersten bildchen!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=3542&ppuser=17208


----------



## nils (23. November 2003)

*zweimalhandheb*

So, das war ja wieder eine sehr nette Runde. Wir hatten beim Uphill zwar leichte Orietierungsprobleme was sich in ausgedehnten Waldautobahneinlagen bemerktbar gemacht hat, was aber bei der Gruppengröße hoffe ich nicht allzu schlimm war.
Beim (sehr geilen) Downhill hatten mein Material und ich leider etwas unterschiedliche Vorstellungen von funktionieren. Einige Teile des Schaltwerks suchten das Weite und führten zu einer kleinen Schrauberpause und weil es grad so schön war, hatte ich kurz darauf dann noch den schon fast traditionellen Sonntagsplatten. Daniel hatte netterweise ein wenig Mitleid und flickte auch sein Untersatz.


----------



## bifi (23. November 2003)

Olee oleee!! Freiburg hat 1-0 gewonnen! Ich hoffe Ihr seid alle noch gut nach hause gekommen. Die Tour war suuupiiii! Wer hat die sich eigentlich ausgedacht? oder war das eine Standard RIG-runde. ... Autobahnen ausgenommen... 

Ich fand die Kraftfahrstraßen übrigens sehr gut. Hab einfach nicht genug Kraft für außschließlich Singletrails, und auf den Autobahnen kann man sich wieder ein bißchen erholen und vom Fahrtwind kühlen lassen. Aber die Runde war wirklich hammergeil. 

Nächsten So weiß ich leider noch nicht genau, da entweder Skilehrertreffen ist oder ein Freund von mir am So nach Rügen umzieht.  Ich muß mich also gegen das Skiwochenende entscheiden und dann noch den Freund überreden am Sa oder Mo umzuziehen, dann hab ich auch Zeit.

Einen schönen Sonntag abend noch wünscht Euch

die bifi


----------



## mtbiker1978 (24. November 2003)

handzeichen???

bitte:

 :i5:

öhm... *frage: fährt nächsten sonntag jemand gen süden? ich meine mit´m auto... und hätte noch einen oder zwei plätzchen frei? * 



yep kollegen, die tour war wirklitsch saugeil. rischtitsch schön abwechselnd forstautobahn, singletrial, aussicht, wald, felsen, erde...und luft!  (wenn auch -  
natürlich nur aus solidarität zu dir, nils  - meinem vorderreifen ob eines fiesen schlangenbisses (haaaa...hier gibt´s schlangen!!!  ) ebenjene ausging (ist auch ZU ungeschickt, AUF statt NEBEN einem stein zu landen... naja. gehört wohl dazu.

die bilder werd ich mir gleich anschauen...

ganz großes kompliment übrigens mal wieder an die neulinge


----------



## nobs (25. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mtbiker1978 _
> *handzeichen???
> 
> 
> ganz großes kompliment übrigens mal wieder an die neulinge     *



auch von mir Komplimento komplimento die Abfahrt war wirklich nicht´s für Weicheier...
aber der Bonuspunkt geht diese Woche an Tobimoderatorix als erscheinnungspunkt  weiter so

wie war das mit dem Fahrzeug mit den 1-2 Plätzen wenn sich keiner meldet bietet es sich für mich an mitzufahren,wenn aber noch Leutz dabei sind die gerne mitfahren meldet euch dann nehme ich mein Fahrzeug auch mit dann sind es noch mal 2 Personen mit Bike die wir unterkriegen


----------



## Krischaan (25. November 2003)

So, jetzt tauch ich endlich mal aus meiner Deckung auf und sag hier offiziell HALLO, nachdem ihr mich ja alle schon live gesehen habt. 
Mir hat meine Einstiegstour mit Euch auch viel Laune gemacht! Wirklich beeindruckend, dass trotz der großen Material- und Erfahrungsstreuung so eine nette Tour rausgekommen ist.

Leider wird das bei mir nächsten Sonntag nix, aber so motiviert wie alle sind, findet sich sicher bald wieder eine Gelegenheit.

Viel Spaß und bis bald

Krischaan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bifi (25. November 2003)

hey nobs, ich finde der Bonuspunkt geht an Nils: für technisch hoch-ausgereifte Schlauchwechsel und Schaltwerk-erstversorgung  ...und natürlich für die Streckenführung! Oder wir vergeben diese Woche einfach zwei Bonuspunkte. Waren ja auch doppelt so viele Leute dabei wie letztes Mal.

Also, am So könnte es übrigens doch klappen. Morgen weiß ich mehr. Würde mich dann natürlich auch über ein warmes Plätzchen im Auto freuen. 

@ theblues: Vielen Dank für die Photos! Sind mal wieder echt witzig. Tun sich auch gut als Hintergrundbild auf'm Bildschirm und motivieren ungemein beim Lernen!!!


----------



## TheBlues (25. November 2003)

Hi @all

die tour war wirklich erste sahne !!!!

freu mich schon auf sonntag !!


----------



## mugg (25. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen. 
Hab ich das richtig verstanden..... ihr wollt am sonntag auf den blauen biken gehen?? Wisst ihr schon wo und wann ihr euch treeffen wollt und wie lange iher etwa unterwegs sein wollt??

Hätte auch lust und evtl. auch zeit.


----------



## TheBlues (25. November 2003)

> Wisst ihr schon wo und wann ihr euch treeffen wollt und wie lange iher etwa unterwegs sein wollt??



am besten fragst du mal den Tohamas, wo und wie lange die tour werden wird -> tourführer 

treffen wahrscheinlich (hoffentlich ) nicht vor 11.00


----------



## mugg (25. November 2003)

Also von mir aus auch früher dann hat die familie auch noch was von einem(die kids wecken mich eh spätestens 8.30 ).....aber würde schon auch gehen wenn nichts dazwischen kommt. War auch schon öfter auf dem blauen, aber ich kenne nur so wirtschaftswege.....dabei soll es so gute trails geben. 

Wie es aussieht wird das wetter ja getreu dem motto..... 

Also werden wir mal sehen.


----------



## Tohamas (25. November 2003)

Also gut, machen wir doch mal Nägel mit Köpfen:
Treffen am Sonntag um 11:00 in Müllheim auf dem Parkplatz "Viehmarktplatz", ist ausgeschildert.
Tourenlänge würd ich mal sagen, so wie letztes mal, also ca 4 Stunden. 
In erster Linie gibts Singletrails, es sei denn, ich verfahr mich...
An alle Extremichfahraberimmernuraufwaldwegenfahrer: Wir müssen zwischendrin mal etwa 500m auf der Strasse fahren! Wer damit nicht klarkommt, soll doch bitte erst mal mit seinem Therapeuten reden
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wer ne Anfahrtsbeschreibung braucht, bitte PMen!

@TheBlues: Wie treffen wir uns?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBlues (25. November 2003)

keine ahnung, komme diesmal wohl alleine...und mit'm rad über'n berg (mach's also nicht zu heftig).

je weiter oben ich zu euch stosse, desto mehr reserven hab ich für den aufstieg...

wie sieht's aus mit schweighof, bzw. badenweiler??


----------



## bergling (25. November 2003)

Hallo Leute!

Hat jemand Lust auf ne´kleine Schlechtwettersession am Donnerstag? Es soll schließlich Regen geben! 

Ich dachte an ein paar nette Trails auf den Kybfelsen.

14. 30 WiehreBHF, so gut 2 Stunden.


----------



## tobi (25. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nobs _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Oh je - ich fürchte diesen Bonuspunkt bekomm ich gleich wieder abgezogen da ich die nächsten 2 Wochenenden sicher nicht kann!!


----------



## nils (25. November 2003)

Für Sonntag hätte ich vielleicht einen Platz im Auto anzubieten (bifi? mtbiker?). Allerdings ist es zu zweit mit Bikes in dem Ding recht eng, wurde aber schon erfolgreich getestet.
@bifi: Jetzt weißt du auch, warum ich immer die halbe Werkstatt dabei hab, es könnt ja unterwegs was passieren

@Tohamas: Also Müllheim hab ich auf der Karte ja schon gefunden nur ist der von dir genannte Parplatz unerhörterweise nicht eingezeichnet. EIne Wegbeschrebung wär also ganz interessant (Autobahn oder besser B3?).

@bergling: Unter der Woche siehts bei mir immer schlecht aus...


----------



## nobs (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nobs _
> *
> SIZE=3]wenn aber noch Leutz dabei sind die gerne mitfahren meldet euch dann nehme ich mein Fahrzeug auch mit dann sind es noch mal 2 Personen mit Bike die wir unterkriegen [/SIZE] *



Leider muß ich das mit dem Auto zurücknehmen denn ausgerechnet diesen Sonntag ist der Knirps bei der Omi und muß am Sonntag abgeholt werden. 
Somit habe ich ein Problemchen zum Teffpunkt zu kommen, wer also nch ein Plätzchen frei hat darf es mir gern anbieten, beteilige mich latürlich an den entstehenden Kosten, z.B. mit Bier oder Käsekuchen je nach dem welchen Verlauf die Tour haben wird.

@ bifi


> hey nobs, ich finde der Bonuspunkt geht an Nils: für technisch hoch-ausgereifte Schlauchwechsel und Schaltwerk-erstversorgung


stimmt bifi hat recht  machen wir einen Doppelbonuspunkt


----------



## vsy (26. November 2003)

Hi all,
nachdem ich im Thread Biker zwischen Freiburg und Basel? u.a. auf den Tohamas gestossen bin... werde ich am Sonntag dann mal bei euch als 'Gastbiker' vorbeischauen.
Komme aus Esslingen, werde am Sonntag aber bereits vor Ort sein und deshalb keine Mitfahrgelegenheit anbieten können.
Freu mich auf eure Trails!

volker


----------



## Riderman (26. November 2003)

das klingt ja echt lecker hier.  

Würd' auch gern mit auf den Blauen, bin aber am WE schon mit der Familiy weg. Die nächste Tour wär dann meine. Dann sind es dann halt 18 ohne zuhause


----------



## mtbiker1978 (26. November 2003)

@nils: wenn geht, nehm ich dein angebot von wegen mitnahme gern an 

mal sehen, was bifi meint. nicht, dass sie dann allein mit nobs in einem zug fahren muss  oder nobs allein mit bifi? wie man´s nimmt   

ansonsten: 

Freiburg HBF ab 10:08  -> Müllheim Bahnhof an 10:35
                            9:08  ->                                     9:35
                           11:08 ->                                    11:35

quelle: http://www.rvf.de

>>fahrradmitnahme nur begrenzt möglich<<  könnte es da sonntags probleme geben?  
zum preis hab ich nix gefunden, fahrrad kostet etwa 3 pro fahrt (nein, nicht pro fahrt auf den blauen!  )

alla guet, let´s have bikefun (english for runaways)




ps: ich hoffe, dass bis dahin meine neue bremse da ist - ich hab sie mir gestern geschrottet...


----------



## TheBlues (26. November 2003)

also sollte jemand mit'm zug kommen, so würd ich mir das über-den-berg-radeln sparen, und in heitersheim zusteigen 

haltet mich einfach auf'm laufenden


----------



## bifi (26. November 2003)

@nils: würd mich nicht wundern, wenn Du es hinkriegst mit der Säge unterwegs noch schnell ein Fully aus deinem Hardtail zu basteln!!!  

wie's aussieht kommt noch ein Freund von mir mit am So. Ich bin natürlich trotzdem stinksauer, daß Du mir den Platz bei Nils weggeschnappt hast, mtbiker!!!  Nee, kein Problem. Dann fahren nobs und ich wohl Bahn, was? @theblues: steigst Du dann in Heitersheim zu?  wir haben dann ja noch von 10.35 bis 11 Uhr Zeit den Viehmarktplatz zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBlues (26. November 2003)

jepp, dann steig ich in heitersheim zu.

weiss auch, wo der viehmarktplatz in müllheim ist...glaub ich zumindest 

müsst mir nur mitteilen, welchen zug ihr nehmt


----------



## mugg (26. November 2003)

Also wie es im moment bei mir aussieht wird es bei mir auch klappen.  Wenn nicht noch ein kollege anruft und will das ich ihm beim umziehen helfen soll.

Wenn jemand weiss wie man diesen platz findet an dem treffpunkt ist könnte er oder sie mir das vielleicht etwas beschreiben damit ich nicht  den ganzen ort absuchen muss. Ich habe nämlich  

Wetter ist bisher ziemlich besch........eiden angesagt, aber das macht einem echten biker ja nichts


----------



## TheBlues (26. November 2003)

> Wetter ist bisher ziemlich besch........eiden angesagt, aber das macht einem echten biker ja nichts



@sportler1 ....schau doch mal, wie unser fred heisst!!!! 

wir fahren doch ausschliesslich bei schlechtem wetter.

bei schönem wetter verkriechen wir uns im keller !!!!!


von wo kommst du denn ???


----------



## mugg (26. November 2003)

Komme von Weil, also aus richtung süden.

Jo, hatten den ganzen sommer ja schon keine gelegenheit bei schlechtem wetter zu biken....nu isses endlich wieder soweit


----------



## nils (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bifi _
> *@nils: würd mich nicht wundern, wenn Du es hinkriegst mit der Säge unterwegs noch schnell ein Fully aus deinem Hardtail zu basteln!!! *



Nenee, das bleibt unangestastet. War zwar am Anfang etwas skeptisch, aber mittlerweile macht das Hardtail abgesehen von den Durchschlägen (muß wohl doch vor jeder Fahrt gucken, ob noch 4 bar drin sind) einen riesen Spaß. Das Teil geht rauf wie runter einfach seeeehr gut


----------



## Tohamas (26. November 2003)

bin grad sowas von eingespannt daher nur ganz kurz das versprechen vor sonntag kommt noch eine wegbeschreibung
*hechel*


----------



## nobs (26. November 2003)

Viehmarktplatz Kreis Nr. 4
http://www.genusslaeufer.de/marathon/parken.html


----------



## bergling (26. November 2003)

Hallöchen, ihr Schlechtwetterbiker!

Irgendwie ist mein Vorschlag, morgen ein bißchen zu biken, auf keine grosse Resonanz gestoßen. 

Drum hab ich gerade beschlossen, meinen Kopf morgen nachmittag nicht in den Regen, sondern in dicke Bücher zu stecken - wenn er dabei zu heiss wird, kann ich ja immernoch abends duschen. 

Vielleicht bis Sonntag, 
Gruß Philipp


----------



## mtbiker1978 (27. November 2003)

einer für alle, alle für einen!

hi @all,

yep, sonntag is gebongt. und da der gute nils (jaja, der mit dem kaputten schaltwerk  ...und mit der säge  ...und...ach ja: dem platten!!! ) freundlicherweise seinen platz im auto schon anderweitig vergeben hat (ja, da staunst du, was, bifi? also he, ganz schnell entschuldigen!  ) werde ich auch das außerordentlich umfangreiche angebot der db nutzen und zug fahren (vielleicht kommt meine freundin ja auch noch mit  ) 

also nobs, bifi, the blues: welcher zug würde euch zusagen? schon der um 10:08 ab fr hbf, oder? 

so wie´s aussieht, machen wir am sonntag unserem fred das erste mal so richtig ehre... 

min.temp. 7°C 
max.temp. 10°C
gefühlte temp. 5°C
niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit 80% 
(http://www.dwd.de - daten für freiburg. für den blauen ergäben sich dann noch mal ein paar grad weniger und ein paar prozente mehr...)
yessss!  

liebe grüßle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mugg (27. November 2003)

[email protected] nobs. Da werde ich das doch hoffentlich finden. Immernoch unter der voraussetzung das mir nicht noch jemand dazwischen funkt.  .

Jepp, das wetter sieht ganz nach traumwetter für bifi aus  Da muss amn sich doch glatt anders anziehen als letztes we. Wenn wir glück haben dann schneit es ja vielleicht oben auf dem blauen


----------



## bifi (27. November 2003)

also, ich hab ja gehört, dass das Wetter heute und morgen schlecht sein soll. (Das trifft ja schonmal zu.) Und am WE aber wieder gut werden soll. eigentlich muß es auch gar nicht sooo kalt sein!! und naß ja auch nicht unbedingt.... Ich hab's ja gar nicht so gemeint!!!

10.08 hört sich gut an.


----------



## mugg (27. November 2003)

Samstag wieder ganz ok, und sonntag wieder regen...
Schau mal unter www.wetteronline.de aber vielleicht ändert es sich auch noch ein bisschen....und es wird noch schlechter vorher gesagt


----------



## Tohamas (27. November 2003)

So, jetzt aber:
wie angedroht, hier die Wegbeschreibung:

Auto:
B3 Richtung Basel, bis nach Müllheim
An der Ampel links
Immer geradeaus 
Nach dem 2. Kreisel die 2. rechts
und schon seid ihr da

DB:
Müllheim (Baden) aussteigen
Treppe runter, links, Treppe rauf
Vor dem Bahnhof stehend nach links
1. gleich wieder rechts
An der Ampel geradeaus
 nach dem 2. Kreisel  die 2. rechts
Voilá!
Ein Tipp: Für den Weg vom Bahnhof wäre ein Fahrrad nicht schlecht...

Wenn jetzt noch jemand Angst hat, sich zu verfransen, soll er/sie mich anPMen, dann gibts meine Tel-Nr.

Übrigens, falls tasächlich schon Schnee liegen sollte (ich hab was von 600 m gehört) fahren wir einfach 2 mal halbrauf...
oder aber


----------



## nils (27. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tohamas _
> *Übrigens, falls tasächlich schon Schnee liegen sollte (ich hab was von 600 m gehört) fahren wir einfach 2 mal halbrauf...
> oder aber  *



He, also das mit den 500 m Straße ist ja schon hart, aber vor *Schnee* einfach wieder umdrehen... *schonmaldieTherapeutennummersuch*

Und: Sie haben Post!


----------



## nobs (27. November 2003)

weiß gar nicht wie ichs sagen soll, aber im Moment bin ich ziemlich unschlüssig was das Biken am Heiligen Biketag angeht, weniger wegen Wetter oder Schnee, nee dafür gibt´s ja Kleidung, aber wenn´s mit dem Zug dann am Nachmittag so spät werden sollte habe ich irgendwie so ein schlechtes Gewissen meinen Kleinen gegenüber. Wenn er schon den Samstag nicht mit mir zusammen verbringt dann am Sonntag erst ca. 18:00 Uhr Heimkommen, ich weiß noch nicht, bin noch am Überlegen ob ich das bringen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mugg (28. November 2003)

Weiss nicht, schnee ist doch suppi  Fände ich auf jeden fall viel besser als den ganzen tag regen.

Hoffe immernoch das mir nichts dazwischen kommt....aber wird schon klappen


----------



## mtbiker1978 (28. November 2003)

@ nobs: du wartest jetzt förmlich darauf, dass wir dich hier mit argumenten für´s biken bombardieren, hmmm?   
nun gut: wer bikt, hält sich gesund und fit, bleibt leistungsfähig für die tagtäglichen arbeiten und aufgaben, auch für die in der familie! reicht noch nicht? 
OK... soooo spät muss es ja nicht werden! 
immer noch zu wenig?
hmmm...*grübel*...wer hilft??? 

nein, ernsthaft: familie ist wichtig  . ich würd mich freuen, wenn du dabei wärst  - und ich bin sicherlich nicht der/die einzige   

ansonsten stell ich jetzt einfach mal gemäß unserer demokratischen (der staat bin ich!) und liberalen (...und wer´s nicht glaubt, fliegt!) satzung fest: zug ab fr hbf 10:08; treffpunkt gegen 10:00 am gleis. einwände? abgelehnt!!!  

auf ein nasskaltes vergnügen freut sich der mtbiker...


----------



## mtbiker1978 (28. November 2003)

öhm, ach ja:

@tohamas:

merci gsait für ´d wegbeschreibung! 

(bin ja mal gespannt, wo wir da rauskommen...)


----------



## TheBlues (28. November 2003)

> ich würd mich freuen, wenn du dabei wärst  - und ich bin sicherlich nicht der/die einzige ..



neee, bist du nicht !!!! 

@nobs 
hab aber verständniss dafür......aber nur ein ganz ganz kleines bißchen 

jetz iss schonmal sooo schlechtes wetter


----------



## mtbiker1978 (28. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von TheBlues _
> *
> 
> neee, bist du nicht !!!!
> ...



ha! wer wagt es, mir zu widersprechen???  
oder etwa...ähm...hmmm...doppelte verneinung gibt bejahung......herrgott, das soll noch einer checken... 

na, egal ich bleib dabei! ich würd mich freuen!


----------



## TheBlues (28. November 2003)

> na, egal ich bleib dabei! ich würd mich freuen!



ich mich ebenfalls !!!!! 


besser jetzt ?????


----------



## mtbiker1978 (28. November 2003)

noch was:

gäbe es die möglichkeit, wechselklamotten während des bikens trocken, warm und sicher (naja, hauptsache das erste!) irgendwie/-wo unterzubringen? wäre zumindest für uns zugradelnde doch nicht von nachteil...(ist ziiiiemlich ätzend, mit nassen sachen im zugigen zu sitzen/stehen  ...denk ich mir mal.) 

ich denke an bspw. auto, keller, schließfach, warmes wohnzimmer... 

und ne möglichkeit zu duschen, sauna und massage sollten natürlich inbegriffen sein!  speis und trank nicht zu vergessen!!!


----------



## mtbiker1978 (28. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von TheBlues _
> *
> 
> ich mich ebenfalls !!!!!
> ...



sischer dat. tut immer wieder gut, sich so beweihräuchert zu sehen...

hey! hör auf zu rauchen!!!


----------



## TheBlues (28. November 2003)

> tut immer wieder gut, sich so beweihräuchert zu sehen...





> hey! hör auf zu rauchen!!!




weisst du nun endlich, was du willst ????? 

soll ich dich nun beweihräuchern, oder aufhören mit rauchen ????


----------



## mugg (28. November 2003)

Also, wie gesagt denke ich das es bei mir klappt am sonntag. Keine frage das ihr dann eure sachen bei mir im auto verstauen könnt solange wir unterwegs sind.... nach dem umziehen müsst ihr die dreckigen(sicher nicht zu wenig) aber wieder selber mit nach hause nehmen.  Die will meine frau sicher nicht auchnoch waschen  die freut sich schon genug über meine 

Also dann hoffentlich bis übermorgen

Sportler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mugg (28. November 2003)

Habe gerade nochmal nachgesehen beim wetter  Sieht nicht mehr ganz so schlimm aus im moment....zumindest nicht mehr nach dauerregen also vielleicht wird es nicht ganz so schlimm.

bis dann


----------



## Tohamas (28. November 2003)

Zuerst das Allerwichtigste:
@nobs: motivier... motivier... motivier!

so, das muss reichen!

@alle: ich wohne beim Treffpunkt ums Eck, bei mir gibts trockenen Wohnzimmerstauraum, Dusche, Kaffee, Champagner, Show und Unterhaltung, gute Musik etc.

Darf ich bitte auch mitbeweihräuchern?


----------



## nobs (28. November 2003)

Hi all, irgendwie fühle ich mich schon durchschaut , würde ja auch zu gern mit denn Zugfahren is ja meine Leidenschaft   Hi, Hi .
aber sagt mal wie lange denn eure Tour so gehen sollte, und wenn dann noch jemand mit diesen Zugverbindungen zurechtkommt, bin ich scheinbar zu blöd zu, vielleicht kann dann ja doch noch ein zusammentreffen stattfinden.


----------



## Offridedrinker (28. November 2003)

Ihr geht am WE biken!!?? Und ich??
Ich sitze hier im Süden Frankreichs, fast ganz allein und:

Fahre fette Downhills, bei Ätsch! 15 Grad & Sonnenschein  

Am WE werde ich endlich versuchen mein Bike kaputt zu kriegen, oder mich???  
Derweil Prost, Fahre Morgen ein paar Northshore Geschichten & jede Menge geile Kalkstein Drops! 

@ Tohamas: Is ja so geil! )
@ The Blues: Schwarzwald ist fast genause geil! Grüss Nat!


Der Offridedrinker aus Franse, 

KRONENBURG TOUJOURS BEAUCOUP


----------



## TheBlues (28. November 2003)

@Nobs
das sind die zugverbindungen am sonntag

Müllheim(Baden)  Freiburg(Brsg)Hbf  
ab   12:20   an  12:50        
ab   13:15   an  13:36
ab   14:20   an  14:50
ab   15:15   an  15:36
ab   16:20   an  16:50
ab   17:20   an  17:50

wie lange die tour geht, bzw. welchen zug du nehmen kannst, sollte Tohamas abschätzen


@Offridedrinker
ach du ärmster, jetzt musst du doch tatsächlich bei ordentlichem wetter fahren ?? 

wird zeit, dass du endlich mal wieder in den schwarzwald kommst. sonst verweichlichst du ja noch total!! 



@all
wer kommt denn nun definitiv alles ??


----------



## nobs (28. November 2003)

na des nen ich service Danke TheBlues

wenn ich den um 15.15 kriege bräuchte ich nur ein kleines schlechtes Gewissen haben könnte also doch gehen, warten wir´s mal ab


----------



## mtbiker1978 (29. November 2003)

@the blues: meine wenigkeit kommt definitiv! 

@nobs: ...und du gefälligst auch!  

@tohamas: darfst du, darfst du... na, das klingt ja extrem gut... aber hey, eigentlich wollte ich noch am sonntag wieder zurück in FR sein - das könnt eng werden, bei deinem programm...   (<- theblues wird sich freuen!!! )        

@sportler1: hey, danke für das angebot, aber du wirst verstehen.. bei dem, was tohamas so bietet... OK, ich kenn dein auto nicht, aber ich gehe mal nicht davon aus, dass... 

heute morgen hab ich übrigens ein auto mit schnee drauf gesehen  

bis morgen!


----------



## nils (29. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mtbiker1978 _
> *heute morgen hab ich übrigens ein auto mit schnee drauf gesehen
> *



Hihi, hab gestern auf dem Heimweg noch einen kleinen Abstecher über den Schauinsland gemacht und etwas ausgiebiger mit der Handbremse gespielt, bevor die ganzen Spaßbremsensalzschmeißerschneepflüge alles wieder kaputt gemacht haben


----------



## mtbiker1978 (29. November 2003)

mal ganz off topic: 
ach nils... das erinnert mich an selige zivi-zeiten... ford transit der zweiten generation, bj.84 oder so. 2,0l-motor, 75PS - aber verbraucht hat der bis über 20l/100km...  mit heckantrieb und ohne servo oder sonstige fahrhilfen - das war noch fahren!  unglaublich, wie wir den auf dem großen parkplatz haben wirbeln lassen...  
leider ist irgendwann das bodenblech durchgerostet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mugg (29. November 2003)

Jaja, ich biete nochmal mein auto an ..... Aber ne, ist schon ok. Ich weiss eh erst heute abend genau ob es wirklich klappt, bin aber guter dinge 

Bis morgen dann hoffentlich


----------



## mugg (29. November 2003)

Hi, sollte nochmal jemand reinschauen Ich bin also morgen dabei 

Also bis dann....vorausgesetzt ic finde den treffpunkt aber so gross ist der ort ja nicht


----------



## Tohamas (29. November 2003)

bin ja jetzt mal gespannt, wieviele von euch kommen, ich hoffe ich habe genug Champagner: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 und dann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










@Offdrinkrider oder so ähnlich:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aber zuerst mal


----------



## nobs (29. November 2003)

Wenn mir nicht der Himmel auf den Kopf fällt bin ich auch dabeialso bis 10:08 Uhr


----------



## Offridedrinker (30. November 2003)

Und steht der Blauen noch?

   

Der Offridedrinker

@Tohamas:  darfst ja im Mai auch wieder!?


----------



## nobs (30. November 2003)

Leider war die Bezwingung des Blauen nicht die vollendete denn auf 940Hm war einfach zu matschiger Schnee, der die Tour zu einen frühen aus führte die Trials waren echt supi supi Lecker Tohamas sei sicher wir werden diese Tour sicher noch mal wiederholen wenn der Gipfel mal offen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (30. November 2003)

Wieder mal eine sehr nette Runde! Auf hübschen neuen Trails zu fahren, macht einfach immer wieder Spaß. Wenn bergab plötzlich Kurven vor einem auftauchen und man denk "holla, ich sollte wohl besser etwas bremsen..." Der Schnee war dann doch etwas zu nass zum fahren.
Der Sonntagsdurchschlag blieb bei mir dank gefühlsechter 4 bar im Hinterreifen heute aus. So bekommt man auch viel detailiertere Informationen über den Untergrund welcher teilweise sehr lehmig und schlammig war, sodaß auch alles schön dreckig wurde...
Zum Abschluß gabs noch lecker Kaffe bei Blauentrailguru Tohamas, danke noch mal!

Gruß


----------



## TheBlues (30. November 2003)

jau, nett war's !!! 

hab grad mal die bilder von heut hochgeladen..., so viele waren's gar nicht...
http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=3552&ppuser=17208

liegt wohl daran, dass es heut kein gipfelphoto gab 
hab euch aber noch'n bild vom "unbezwungenen" dazugepackt 


bin noch gemächlich über'n berg nach hause garadelt, und war dann so gegen 16.30 auch wieder zuhause.

freu mich schon auf die nächste tour !!
sollten uns vielleicht für den winter ein paar trails suchen, die nicht so weit oben sind....  

gruss an alle !!


----------



## mugg (1. Dezember 2003)

Hi Leute!!!!

Hat spass gemacht. Leider sind wir nicht bis ganz oben gekommen, aber eben, was nicht ist kann ja noch werden.  

Danke auch nochmal an den fotografen  Bilder sind wieder gut. Hm, soeins sollte ich eigentlich hier in mein profil einbauen. Bin auf dem einen ja klasse daruf. Geht das denn von hieraus?? 

Rgds
Sportler


----------



## mtbiker1978 (1. Dezember 2003)

ich bedanke mich nochmal in allerform  bei allen, die diese tour zu dem haben werden lassen, was sie war: nass (zumindest laut wetterbericht und gefühlter cantibremsleistung  ), kalt (laut thermometer 3°-7°C  ), windig (mindestens windstärke 4 auf der beaufort-skala), zugig (manche waren auch mit´m auto da - an dieser stelle ein extradickes dankeschön für das großzügige zur verfügung stellen des fast ebenso großzügigen kofferraums, sportler1!  schön, dass du da warst!), ungemütlich (öhm...echt?), extrem gefährlich (  gell bergling!  wie geht´s deinem schenkel?), völlig verrückt (  das wissen wir ja schon  ), defektfrei (dass ich das noch erleben durfte...oder hab ich was verpasst?  ), weltoffen (hu? wo kommen die schwaben her??? ), koffeinhaltig (tohamas: guter kaffee!  merci vielmols!)... wie immer: kein anspruch auf vollständigkeit! 

das war sicherlich nicht das letzte mal am blauen...


----------



## mugg (1. Dezember 2003)

Defektfrei?? Wenn man den schlauchwechsel von tohamas vor dem start nicht rechnet  dann schon!!!


----------



## vsy (1. Dezember 2003)

jep, mir hat's auch sehr grossen Spass gemacht.
Danke nochmals für die Trails.

viele Gruesse aus Esslingen 
und vielleicht bis zum nächsten Mal

volker


----------



## Riderman (1. Dezember 2003)

Mei die Bilder, ihr schaut's ja alle super aus

Aber wo ist denn nun der Schnee?


----------



## Tohamas (1. Dezember 2003)

Dann schliesse ich mich halt dem allgemeinen Tollgefinde an: Geil wars! Nur was mach ich jetzt mit dem ganzen Champagner, ihr habt ja nur Kaffe (und KRÄUTERTEE) getrunken.. 
Auf jeden Fall hat Johnny jetzt auch seine Trails angeboten: Kaiserstuhl. Sehr schöne Trails, nicht so hoch (Schnee!) aber bei Nässe gibts nabentiefen Matsch.
Wo wollen wir denn näxte Woche hin??


----------



## nobs (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sportler1 _
> *Geht das denn von hieraus??
> 
> Rgds
> Sportler *



Geht schon musst du passend zuschneiden und dann im Profil in den Einstellungen hochladen
Anmerkung: die maximale Grösse eines Benutzerbildes ist 80 x 80 Pixel bzw. 6500 Bytes.


----------



## bergling (1. Dezember 2003)

Der Kräutertee scheint meinem Oberschenkel gut getan zu haben. Ich kann schon wieder vorsichtig treppensteigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bifi (2. Dezember 2003)

> Wo wollen wir denn näxte Woche hin??



in den Kaiserstuhl? Wanderer ärgern und Hütten dreckig machen...


----------



## TheBlues (2. Dezember 2003)

> in den Kaiserstuhl? Wanderer ärgern und Hütten dreckig machen...



jepp, ich bin dabei!!
endlich mal nicht soo viele höhenmeter   

vielleicht kann ich dann ja endlich mal mithalten


----------



## mtbiker1978 (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sportler1 _
> *Defektfrei?? Wenn man den schlauchwechsel von tohamas vor dem start nicht rechnet  dann schon!!! *




ach ja, da war ja was... 

neee, schlauchwechsel zählen nicht!


----------



## mtbiker1978 (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von TheBlues _
> *
> 
> jepp, ich bin dabei!!
> ...



freu dich nicht zu früh... - weil da gibts nämlich mordssteile anstiege...  und das bei nabentiefem lössmatsch - na lecker. ich bin da beinahe froh, euch mitteilen zu dürfen/müssen/können, dass ich dieses zweite adventsWE nicht dabei sein kann  weil gewisse umstände dazu eine bilokalisation erforderlich machen würden...leider ist diese fähigkeit bei mir recht wenig ausgereift 
außerdem: wie, mithalten? bisher haben wir´s noch nicht geschafft, irgendjemanden abzuhängen, oder?   

@bergling: weiterhin gute besserung!


----------



## TheBlues (2. Dezember 2003)

> da gibts nämlich mordssteile anstiege...  und das bei nabentiefem lössmatsch -


...uaaah, und ich dachte, das würde 'ne "gemütliche" ausfahrt...




> bisher haben wir´s noch nicht geschafft, irgendjemanden abzuhängen, oder?


klar doch!! ihr habt ja immer, sozial wie ihr nunmal allesamt seid ,  schlotternd  auf die nachzügler (mich  ) gewartet ...

ihr seid halt die besten 



> @bergling: weiterhin gute besserung!


Ja!!! auch von mir !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nobs (2. Dezember 2003)

es erfreut mich doch jedesmal festzustellen wie die Schlechtwetterrunde anwächst  wenn ich so was geahnt hätte dann hätte ich es schon vor 2 Jahren probiert  ne Späßle beiseíte Ich freue mich über euer Zahlreiches erscheinen.

@ TheBlues
mach dir nur keinen Kopf wir warten doch gar nicht so viel Wichtig ist doch das die gemeintschaftlichen Fahrten wesentlich mehr Spaß machen wie die Touren die man allein Biket.

Nun zum wesentlichen, am nächsten WE habe ich leider absolut keine Zeit, schade drum und in der Woche drauf habe ich am Sonntag Geburtstag da wird max. am Vormittag eine Runde zum Rosskopf drin sein, da der vor meiner Haustür liegt wenn sich dort jemand einfindet kann er gerne mitbiken, ansonsten Gruß bis zum 21. der nächste mögliche Termin


----------



## Tohamas (2. Dezember 2003)

Tja, das mit dem Kaiserstuhl versuch ich mal zu orgänaisn, würde es aber etwas Wetterabhängig gestalten (oops, hat das jetzt etwa jemand gehört?)

An Nobs' Herstellungsjubiläum (14.12.) gibts ja schon ne Menge Programm, mein Vorschlag:
Vormittags Rosskopf, damit Nobs auch mitkann
danach schliessen wir uns der Streetsession an,
um dann ungebremst ins Atlantik einzurollen. 

Zur freundlichen Beachtung:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t91506.html
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t86621.html


----------



## nils (2. Dezember 2003)

Bin diesen Sonntag wahrscheinlich nicht dabei. Es sei denn ich trink am Samstag Abend auf dem kleinen Feschtle wenig und wach am Sonntag morgen früh auf, um dann noch nach Freiburg zu fahren und mein Bike zu holen. Alles sehr unwahrscheinlich  ... Naja, irgend wann werd ich auch mal den Kaiserstuhl per Bike erforschen.

Und am 14. eine kleine nobsgeburtstagsverträgliche Rosskopfrunde und anschließende Streetsession wär ja auch ganz interessant. Es gibt da auch noch so ein paar Serpentinen ganz am Fuße des Rosskopfs in jeder Preisklasse an denen man prima Technik üben kann. Ich spreche hiermit (so wie Tohamas am Sonntag) ein Eis bei Befahrung eines von mir gewählten Teilstückes bergab bei nassem Untergrund oder bergauf bei trockenem Untergrund aus, beides am Stück und mit ohne ausklicken (oder Fuß auf den Boden) versteht sich


----------



## nobs (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *(so wie Tohamas am Sonntag) ein Eis bei Befahrung eines von mir gewählten Teilstückes bergab bei nassem Untergrund oder bergauf bei trockenem Untergrund aus, beides am Stück und mit ohne ausklicken (oder Fuß auf den Boden) versteht sich *



werde ich vielleicht mal nächstes Jahr probieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mugg (3. Dezember 2003)

Also sonntag weiss ich wie immer heute noch nicht das ist zu früh was zu sagen. Wann und wielange wolltet ihr denn dann wieder gehen wenn das klappt??

Bei mir ist um ehrlich zu sein 11 etwas spät. Da ich auch kids habe  und die was von mir wollen und meine frau auf den marathon (laufen)  in freiburg  trainiert und sonntags dann ihr trainig macht(3 stunden joggen   ) wird die zeit immer knapp. Das kann ich so nicht jedes we .

Aber vielleicht klappt es ja doch. Sagt einfach mal wer wie was...wieso weshalb warum....und wielange 

Sporty


----------



## mugg (3. Dezember 2003)

Danke nobs, hab es hinbekommen.


----------



## bifi (3. Dezember 2003)

Kaiserstuhl wetterabhängig ist schon ne gute Sache, wo ja auch gerade die Grippewelle aus Frankreich anrollt...     am 14. vormittags auf'n Roßkopf ist perfekt, gibt's dann auch Geburtstagsglühwein, nobs? Oder Kuchen? Oder ein Eis...  Allerdings werden die streetwilligen dann wohl nicht mehr mit auf den Kandel fahren, gell? Ich war zwar noch nie "streeten", aber es hört sich für mich so an, als ob man sich dabei definitiv auf die Fresse legt. Das ist dann vielleicht doch eher was für's männl. Balzverhalten... Naja, können wir ja spontan noch überlegen, wer streeten geht und wer nicht. Oder ob wir doch noch auf'n Kandel fahren? Wann fängt denn Eure Street session an?


----------



## mugg (3. Dezember 2003)

Also wenn ich am 14 dabei bin dann gehe ich lieber mit bifi noch auf den kandel.....aber das steht alles noch in den sternen. Für das we sieht es wettermässig nicht schlecht aus, nur kalt wird es.


----------



## nobs (3. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bifi _
> *Das ist dann vielleicht doch eher was für's männl. Balzverhalten... *


hi hi 


> Naja, können wir ja spontan noch überlegen, wer streeten geht und wer nicht. Oder ob wir doch noch auf'n Kandel fahren? Wann fängt denn Eure Street session an?


he das geht aber nicht ohne meiner einer


----------



## tobi (3. Dezember 2003)

Diesen Sonntag wird bei mir leider nix.
Und am nächsten Sonntag werde ich erst abends dazustoßen da ich Freitag und Samstag Weihnachtsfeiern habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (3. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bifi _
> *Ich war zwar noch nie "streeten", aber es hört sich für mich so an, als ob man sich dabei definitiv auf die Fresse legt. Das ist dann vielleicht doch eher was für's männl. Balzverhalten...*



Nein, da hast du falsch gehört. Da legt man sich definitiv *fett krass* auf die Fresse, der Rest kommt aber wieder hin *hugh* 
Der Kandel wär halt auch hübsch, mal sehen wie das Wetter wird. Zum streeten sollte es trocken sein (sonst krabbelt man nur noch auf dem Boden rum...), biken geht ja bekanntlich bei jedem Wetter.

Gruß


----------



## nils (3. Dezember 2003)

Das Programm für den 21.12. steht auch schon: Pflichttermin


----------



## nobs (4. Dezember 2003)

Das wird ja eine richtige Terminjagd in den nächsten Wochen   soll das das jetzt entspannend sein dieses Biken am WE  Trage die www.goldesel.6x.tormine mal ein damit mir keiner verloren geht.


----------



## TheBlues (4. Dezember 2003)

moin moin, 

mal was ganz anderes.
hab am WE 'ne einladung nach waldkirch, und würd da gern mit'm bike hinfahren...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





hat jemand zufällig 'ne wegbeschreibung von Sulzburg oder Staufen oder Münstertal übern berg nach Waldkirch??

müsste doch irgendwie über'n Schauinsland -> Kandel gehen, aber wie komm ich überhaupt mal dahin ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




meine karte geht nur bis münstertal bzw. belchen 

...würde allerdings auch heissen, dass ich sonntag wahrscheinlich nicht dabei bin


----------



## mtbiker1978 (4. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von TheBlues _
> *moin moin,
> 
> mal was ganz anderes.
> ...



du meinst wohl über die berge, einer reicht da nämlich nicht...

nee, sorry, keine ahnung - dennoch ich würde vorschlagen: hoch auf belchen, dann rüber zum schauinsland, dann runter ins dreisamtal (am besten kirchzarten), dann rüber nach buchenbach, dort auf den höhenweg buchenbach-st.märgen (yeah...), von st.märgen hoch auf den kandel, dort den präsi-kohler-weg runter. dürften so um die...hmmm...70-80km sein mit gut 3000hm - eher mehr.  
machbar in 4h, aber nur mit fettem hilfsmotor...  


@all:
nun ja - ich wünsche euch jedenfalls ein schönes zweites adventswochenende, wo immer ihr seid, wasimmer ihr macht 

gehabt euch wohl, bis zum nächsten mal!


----------



## TheBlues (4. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mtbiker1978 _
> 
> du meinst wohl über die berge, einer reicht da nämlich nicht...


ja, klar doch  wobei mir persönlich wahrscheinlich einer reichen würde... 



> [dürften so um die...hmmm...70-80km sein mit gut 3000hm - eher mehr.


uuuaah, hat jemand noch 'ne idee für 'nen kürzeren weg??



> machbar in 4h, aber nur mit fettem hilfsmotor...


na, qualmen tu ich ja, als hätt ich 'n motor 
...aber ich hab so das gefühl, als würd der mich eher bremsen... 

hab mal'n bißchen recherchiert. staufen - etzenbacher höhe - von da soll es einen weg zum schauinsland geben....??

weiss da jemand was von??
..und wie komm ich vom schauinsland dann weiter??

dank euch schonmal !!


----------



## mugg (4. Dezember 2003)

Bei mir sieht es im moment auch schlecht aus für dieses we Meine kleine tochter hat eine aufführung vom turnverein. Da weiss ich nocht nicht genau wann und wo....   aber ich gebe die hoffnung noch nicht auf.

Wann und wo soll es denn eigentlich losgehen und wohin nu ....


----------



## bifi (4. Dezember 2003)

ich hab hier eine Wander- und Radtourkarte von Schauinsland, Feldberg, Kandel. Es wimmelt eigentlich nur so von Wegen. Die Etzenbacher Höhe ist gerade nicht drauf, aber vom Münstertal gibt's einige Wege nach St. Ulrich, von da kannst Du über Geiersnest, Hohbühl oder Galgenkopf   nach Horben, oder eben bei Bedarf noch auf'n Schauinsland hoch... Hinterm Dreisamtal kannst Du ja auch wählen zwischen viel Berg (Stegen, St. Peter, Kandel) oder wenig Berg (Ebnet, Wildtal, Heuweiler). Von daher würd ich einfach mal los fahren und mich bei Schwächegefühl eher links halten, wo's auch im Flachland Wege gibt. Achtung: Dies ist ein Tip von einer absoluten Laiin (???), aber ich denke so würd ich's machen.


----------



## TheBlues (4. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bifi _
> *vom Münstertal gibt's einige Wege nach St. Ulrich, von da kannst Du über Geiersnest, Hohbühl oder Galgenkopf   nach Horben, oder eben bei Bedarf noch auf'n Schauinsland hoch... Hinterm Dreisamtal kannst Du ja auch wählen zwischen viel Berg (Stegen, St. Peter, Kandel) oder wenig Berg (Ebnet, Wildtal, Heuweiler). Von daher würd ich einfach mal los fahren und mich bei Schwächegefühl eher links halten, wo's auch im Flachland Wege gibt. Achtung: Dies ist ein Tip von einer absoluten Laiin (???), aber ich denke so würd ich's machen.
> 
> *



Hey, wow, wahnsinn!!! 
Bifi, ich danke dir !!!! 

das hört sich doch mal ganz gut an 

was ist'n das für'ne karte, und wo bekomm ich die ??


übrigens, Laiin gibt's nicht!!
es gibt ausschliessliche männliche laien, die weibliche fraktion besteht nämlich nur aus profis


----------



## bifi (4. Dezember 2003)

tjaaa, die Karte gibt's so leider nicht! Dies war eine Zusammenarbeit von zwei Karten: Münstertal-----> Freiburg:  "Feldberg-Todtnau, 1: 30 000, Kompaß-Verlag", die geht quasi vom Belchen bis zum Roßkopf.  (leider doch nicht bis zum Kandel, wie ich oben geschrieben hatte)  , für den nördlichen Teil gibt es dann nochmal eine andere Karte, die hab ich allerdings nicht, sondern nur eine grob orientierende Freiburg+ Umgebungskarte (1: 150 000). Aber mit den Flachlandstrecken da oben kenne ich mich aus, da ich ne Zeit im Glottertal gearbeitet habe und dort immer mit'm Rad hingefahren bin, und dann auch noch ab und zu durch die Berge...  

viele Grüße, die Profin (???)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krischaan (4. Dezember 2003)

Hallo alle miteinander.
Wie schon angedroht klappt es bei mir auch nächsten Sonntag wieder nicht.  
Aber eines schönen Tages bin ich auch mal wieder dabei.

an Blues: es gibt die Kompass Wander/Radkarte Nr. 889, die reicht vom Belchen bis Waldkirch, und von Schallstadt bis St. Märgen. Also genau unser Bike-Revier hier. Es sind zwar nicht die Super-Bike-Touren eingezeichnet, wenn man aber ein bisschen Kartenlesen kann liefert sie einem fast alle Infos, die man braucht. Gibt's an jedem guten Kiosk/Schreibwarenladen.

Viel Spass dann miteinander


----------



## Krischaan (4. Dezember 2003)

kleiner nachschlag:
gehe immer mal wieder unter der woche morgens (sobald es hell genug ist!!!) radeln. wenn also jemand mal zeit und lust für die kurze runde auf den rotzkopf oder kibi hat soll er sich bei mir melden. 
jetzt will ich aber nicht weiter stören bei der planung des nächsten sonntags


----------



## nobs (4. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von TheBlues _
> *
> na, qualmen tu ich ja, als hätt ich 'n motor
> ...aber ich hab so das gefühl, als würd der mich eher bremsen...
> ...



Hi The Blues, wenn du mir deine E-Mail Pmst dann kann ich dir Ausdrucke zusenden.


----------



## mugg (5. Dezember 2003)

Is eigentlich nu was am sonntag und wann?? Vielleicht könnt ich ja doch...dann muss ich ja aber wissen wann und wo 

Ansonsten schönen 2 advent 

Sportler


----------



## bifi (5. Dezember 2003)

moin, ich weiß jetzt nicht, in wie weit der Kaiserstuhlplan noch steht bei Tohamas und Johnny. ich bin am So vorraussichtlich fahrtauglich (nicht vor 11...). Der Stefan traut sich bei gutem Wetter auch auf's neue Rad!!! und falls es dieses WE mit'm Kaiserstuhl nicht hinhaut, haben wir uns schonmal so grob den Kandel/Roßkopf als Ziel ausgesucht. Wer mag kommt mit. Treffpunkt kann man dann ja noch ausmachen. Vorteil wäre: Wenn ich dieses WE schon den Kandelhöhenweg fahre, kann ich nächsten So Glühwein und Arztkoffer mit zum Streeten nehmen und Euch zuschauen...


----------



## Tohamas (5. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
tja, das mit dem Kaiserstuhl wird leider niggs, Johnny ist Adventstechnisch in die Fänge seiner Familie geraten...
Jetzt bin ich natürlich planlos, was am So. losgeht, aber ich tät mal nach bifis Androhung den Klassiker vorschlagen: Sonntag, 11:00 Uhr neuer Wiehrebahnhof?! Wenn dann noch einer da ist, der weiss, wos langgeht, super! ...oder natürlich bifi als echte Profieuse!


----------



## Tohamas (5. Dezember 2003)

ach so, eh ichs vergess,
die Aktion mit dem 21. find ich höchst verlockend, sollen wir da mal alle geschlossen Interesse bekunden und uns evtl. für den südlichen Raum stark machen?


----------



## Riderman (5. Dezember 2003)

@Sportler1

 Wenn dein Bildle irgendwie Aehnlichkeit mit dir haben sollte,  

also nur wennnnnnnnnnnnnn, dann

ja dannnnnnnnnnnnnn


versteh ich die Welt nich mehr so ganz , 

aber das muss wohl so sein an einem Freitagbabend und einer 60 Stunden Woche

Take care  

R


----------



## nobs (5. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bifi _
> *moin, Der Stefan traut sich bei gutem Wetter auch auf's neue Rad!!! und Euch zuschauen... *



ja wer is denn der Stefan hab ich da wen übersehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bifi (5. Dezember 2003)

@nobs    nee, hast Du keinen übersehen. Stefan ist ein Freund von mir, der wg. Fußverletzung oder wahlweise wg. Abneigung gegen Wolken und Nieselregen bisher Sonntags noch nicht dabei war. Aber da er jetzt ein neues Rad hat, gibt's keine Ausreden mehr. 

@tohamas   heeda, wie jetzt: vielleicht ist ja einer da der sich auskennt, ODER eben bifi??!! Ein Schelm, der böses dabei denkt...  Aber wie wahr, ich wüßte jetzt tatsächlich keinen schönen Weg vom Wiehre Bhf. zum Roßkopf. Mein Einstieg Ri. Roßkopf ist eher so das Hotel Mercure. aha, hab gerade in meine Zauberkarte geguckt, einfach kurz durch Freiburg und dann auf den Schloßberg, St. Ottilien, ... gell. Naja, wir finden schon was. Also können wir ruhig den neuen Wiehrebhf. nehmen. Falls mir noch irgendwas einfällt oder mir  der Himmel auf den Kopf fällt, meld ich mich nochmal.
 

viele Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende wünscht Euch die bifi, ...das heißt nicht Profieuse sondern Profieurin! Wie die Friseurin!


----------



## TheBlues (5. Dezember 2003)

Hi @all

tja, wenn nicht kaiserstuhl, dann könnt ich sonntag morgen wohl doch noch kommen. 

bin zwar in waldkirch, aber ich schätze,  es lässt sich einrichten, dass ich um 11.00 am wiehre-bahnhof bin. ist ja nicht so weit.

wie fahr ich denn da am besten, und wie lange vorraussichtlich?. kenn mich in Fr. nicht sonderlich gut aus...und von waldkirch aus schon gar nicht 

@tohamas

hey, würdest du dann 'nen alten raucher mit nach hause (sulzburg) nehmen ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bin noch bis morgen früh hier erreichbar, dann nur noch tel...
tohamas, hast du die no. noch??

ansonsten kurz anPMsen, wer sie braucht/will


----------



## nobs (5. Dezember 2003)

> _
> wie fahr ich denn da am besten, und wie lange vorraussichtlich?. kenn mich in Fr. nicht sonderlich gut aus...und von waldkirch aus schon gar nicht
> [/B]_


_

Hi TheBlues,
http://www.stadtplandienst.de/map.asp?sid=abd648512377da26c58d77371ce2318c&ix=43&iy=34&grid=dedatlas
im roten Kreis befindet sich der Wiehrebahnhof du kommst von Waldkirch die B3 her nach Freiburg. ca. 30min für mich schätze mal für jemand der sich nicht auskennt 40min._


----------



## bergling (5. Dezember 2003)

Ich glaub´, ich fahr morgen früh ganz spontan nach Heidelberg und werd dann wohl am Sonntag nicht dabei sein - sonst hätt ich euch ja gern als Ortskundiger über die Waschbrettpisten am Roßkopf geschickt    
Naja, vielleicht sehn wir uns ja nächste Woche auf dem Kandel !?

Gruß
        xxx


----------



## nobs (5. Dezember 2003)

ja dann werd ich mich mal als Onlinetourguide versuchen  also vom Wiehrebahof zum SWR Gebäude links neben dem Gebäude geht der Legendere SerpentinenTRAIL ca 100 m hoch ist echt super lecker immer die gröten Schleifen fahren dann wirds auch nicht zu schwierig    so jetzt kommt ihr auf einen Breiten Weg den ihr nach rechts fortsetzt immer rechts haltent vorbei an so einen Gerüstturm ca 2-3 hundert meter nach dem Gerüst geht ein kleinere Trail rechts vom Weg weg (nicht wirklich rechts also eher geradeaus, aber rechts vom Breiten Weg) der Führt euch nach St. Otielien hinter dem Parkplatz geht jettzt ein Weg Links in den Berg die zwei Trails vor und auf der Rückseite von St.Otielien sollte man meiden (die Wege treffen weiter oben wieder zusammen)so hier gehts jetzt erst mal hoch dann rechts halten den weg lang bis zum nächsten Breiten Weg den Links folgen bis er auf einen Platz (Gabelung) mündet hier rechts halten (ist lustig) wenn dann der nächste Breite Weg kommt folgt ihn bis zur Kuppe.
So ich hoffe das ich den Weg jetzt einigermaßen richtig beschrieben habe. Runter kann ich nur den Schokoladenweg empfehlen wenn ihr also nicht weiter den Kandelhöhenweg flgen wollt dann meldet euch kurz dann versuche ich euch auch noch den Downhill zu beschreiben der is so   das ich dann graf mal wieder dabei sein will.


----------



## TheBlues (6. Dezember 2003)

na, wie isses nun mit morgen 11.00??

werde auf jeden fall mal am wiehre-bahnhof auftauchen....und hoffen, dass ich nicht alleine da sein werde.

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobs (7. Dezember 2003)

Hi all
wunderschönes Wetterchen heute morgen nichts für Schlechtwetterbiker.
Ich wünshce euhc auf jeden Fall mal einen schönen Biketag und wäre gern an eurer Seite aber vielleicht ja nächste Woche


----------



## TheBlues (7. Dezember 2003)

naja, wetter ist zwar schön, aber kalt und windig....also doch was für uns 

bis gleich

...und hey Nobs, nächstes mal wieder !!


----------



## Tohamas (7. Dezember 2003)

Hi
Mist, bei mir ist der fortschreitende körperliche Verfall dazwischengekommen: Zerrung vom Nackt...äh Nachtjoggen.
nächstes mal wieder!
Ich hoffe, bifi konnte als echte Profiette überzeugen...


----------



## TheBlues (7. Dezember 2003)

tja, heut war's wohl 'ne recht kleine tour (und doch zu viel für mich ) Kibbfelsen war heut genug !!

aber immerhin stand ich dann doch nicht ganz alleine da. Bifi und Stefan haben mir dann doch noch gesellschaft geleistet.

gipfelphotos kommen im laufe des abends


----------



## bifi (7. Dezember 2003)

ich fand's sehr erfrischend! und dank "omatrails" und gemäßigter geschwindigkeit verkürzt sich auch die Regenerationszeit und ich werd die nächsten Tage nicht von morgens bis abends Spaghetti futtern müssen. Der Kibfelsen ist wunderschön  und sogar die Wanderer waren heute sehr aufmerksam und zuvorkommend: Ein etwas betagter Herr (Schwarzwälder Original mit weißen Haaren und Wanderstöcken) war sehr an unseren Rädern interessiert und inspizierte sie eingehend, bevor er uns von seinem Fully erzählte...  und ein auf dem Kibfelsen meditierender Wanderer hat freundlicherweise Fotos von uns gemacht und fand es erst etwas wunderlich und dann sehr interessant, dass man nach einem Foto gar nicht mehr am Rädchen drehen muß...

der Bonuspunkt geht an theblues für unmengen an Kilometern, höhenmetern und Nebelmetern (am Sa...)!!


----------



## TheBlues (7. Dezember 2003)

> ... und ein auf dem Kibfelsen meditierender Wanderer hat freundlicherweise Fotos von uns gemacht und fand es erst etwas wunderlich und dann sehr interessant, dass man nach einem Foto gar nicht mehr am Rädchen drehen muß...



ja ...und hier  http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=3567&ppuser=17208 gibt's die bildchen dazu.

gruss an alle


----------



## mugg (8. Dezember 2003)

Hallo leute.....wie ich sehe habt ihr es wieder nett gehabt. Ich konnte leider nicht dabei sein.   aber natürlich war ich trotzdem biken 

Wir Riderman und ich waren um 11 aber schon wieder zurück von unserer tour. Sind schon um 8.30 losgeradelt......also nichts für euch .
Vielleicht klappt es ja wieder am nächsten we. Würde mich auf jeden fall freuen 

Habt ihr denn schon was im sinn was ihr machen wollt??

Grüsse


----------



## mugg (8. Dezember 2003)

Wenn dein Bildle irgendwie Aehnlichkeit mit dir haben sollte,  

also nur wennnnnnnnnnnnnn, dann

ja dannnnnnnnnnnnnn


versteh ich die Welt nich mehr so ganz , 

  Wieso soll das bildle keine änlichkeit mit mir haben??? 

Da sitzt einer auf dem rad....strampelt ganz gemütlich So fahre ich halt wenn ich mit dir unterwegs bin  )

Bei anderen muss ich mich halt mehr ranhalten.


----------



## mtbiker1978 (8. Dezember 2003)

...fast-schwäbischen Gefilden meldet sich der mtbiker1978 wieder zurück!

Hallo an alle  !

Nach einem ereignisreichen WE (leider ohne bike... dafür mit viiiel Glühwein, Met und Kaffee auf dem Maulbronner Weihnachtsmarkt und in Mühlacker heimeligen Hallen) melde ich mich zurück zum Dienst! 

Wie ich sehe, war gestern ja ein nettes Trüppchen unterwegs  - jaja, die Segnungen der Neuzeit möchte man den traditionell Verhafteten, per pedes unterwegs Seienden zurufen... Schön, dass sie nett waren! Und ich weiß: wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es zurück...  

Mal sehen, wie ich die Woche über zum Biken komme... muss mal wieder was machen, hab seit einer Woche nur mal ne kleine Testfahrt wegen der neuen Bremsen gemacht... wird mal wieder Zeit für "ebbis Räächts!" 

Nun denn, macht´s gut und genießt die Adventszeit  und den Sonnenschein  , auch wenn´s ganz schön kalt ist...


----------



## nobs (9. Dezember 2003)

Hi, wie schon angekündigt werde ich dieses WE nur eine Runde zum Rosskopf unternehmen. Ich verspreche aber das es ein schöner Weg sein wird  eventuell sogar mit Auslauf im Zähringer Loch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (9. Dezember 2003)

Wann und wo soll's denn losgehen?


----------



## nobs (9. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *Wann und wo soll's denn losgehen? *



nun würd mal sagen nicht so Spät so das ich zum Kaffe geduschst und wieder Fit bin   also nicht später wie 11:00 Uhr denke ich  
und wo:
nun SWR is ja ganz lustig die Serpentinen hoch dann könnte man über St.Ottilien hoch, oder von Zähringen aus vorbei an Mercure dann ein paar nette Trails hoch Richtung Martinsfelsen kurze Pause dann mit begutachtung der neuen Windrädle und anschliessend runter Richtung Bombenloch um noch etwas zu Spielen   bevor die Feierei losgeht


----------



## Route66 (10. Dezember 2003)

Hi,



> _Original geschrieben von mtbiker1978 _
> *...Nach einem ereignisreichen WE (leider ohne bike... dafür mit viiiel Glühwein, Met und Kaffee auf dem Maulbronner Weihnachtsmarkt und in Mühlacker heimeligen Hallen) melde ich mich zurück zum Dienst!
> ...*


was treibt Dich denn in die Gegend (bin aus Mühlacker), kommst da öfter hin ?

War am Sonntag auch auf dem Maulbronner Weihnachtsmarkt  , der weisse Glühwein war da auch gar nicht schlecht  . 
Leider hat auf dem Rückweg mein Schaltauge aufgegeben und ich durfte noch nen 10 km Marsch anhängen...  

So long


----------



## Tohamas (10. Dezember 2003)

Ich bin auch für ne kurze Runde, da ich zum Einen zur Striitsäschn will, und da auch mit dem Offridedrinker verabredet bin.
Aber 1100 müsste doch eigentlich reichen, oder? *morgensnichtausdembettkomm*
Mein Fuss nervt zwar immer noch, aber wozu gibt es die psychotropen Segnungen der Pharmazeutischen Industrie?!


----------



## TheBlues (10. Dezember 2003)

würd ja auch ganz gern mitkommen, aber lt. wetterbericht sieht's gar nicht gut aus.....und ich hab keine lust, den ganzen tag im regen.....

vielleicht mach ich ja "nur" die tour um 11.00 mit ??!!

mal sehen.

@tohamas

würdest du mich unter umständen mitnehmen??
wann müsstest du bescheid wissen ??


----------



## bifi (10. Dezember 2003)

bleibt nur noch die Frage wo wir uns treffen. Hotel Mercure, SWR- Haus oder wie immer erst mal am Wiehre Bahnhof.  Was sagt denn das Geburtstagskind dazu?    Wir können ja eine kurze Runde ins Auge fassen, dann kommen die Streeter sogar passend zu ihrem date!   Je nach Wetter kann man die Tour ja doch noch ausbauen. Könnt Ihr nicht in Weihnachtsmarktnähe streeten? dann können die nicht-streeter sich immer schön neuen Glühwein besorgen und blöde Kommentare machen... oder im Zweifel auch ein paar Beine, Arme, Ohren   schienen. Naja wie auch immer. Ihr macht das schon. 

Wieso, was sagt denn der Wetterbericht? Regen? Kälte? Beides? Hagel, Sturm, Gewitter!! Also ich denk ja, daß es sonnig und frisch wird?! Wie letzten Sonntag. Bis denn, bifi


----------



## Triple F (10. Dezember 2003)

Wir können ja 11°° am SWR machen. Dann können sich die anderen 10.50 am Wiehre BHF treffen (oder je nach dem wie der Zug kommt  ).


----------



## TheBlues (10. Dezember 2003)

Wetter Vormittags Regen   
Wetter Nachmittags Regen   
Wetter Nachts bedeckt   
maximale Temperatur 10 °C  
minimale Temperatur 5 °C  
gefühlte Temperatur 4 °C  
Niederschlags-wahrscheinlichkeit 80 %  
Relative Feuchte 81 % 

...aber das muss ja noch nichts heissen 

schaunmermal...

aber die idee, nebendran zu stehen und "kluge" kommentare abzugeben  liegt mir mehr, als immer wieder selbst auf der nase zu liegen


----------



## nobs (10. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von TheBlues _
> *
> gefühlte Temperatur 4 °C
> 
> *



is ja luschdig würd den gern mal die Temperatur fühlen lassen wenn er 4 Std. im Regen biket 

also zum Treffpunkt können wir tatsächlich den guten alten Bahnhof machen den kennen jetzt alle und dann gehts um 11:00 los sammeln ab 10:50 Uhr und wer nach dem Bombenloch noch streeten kann soll streeten 

heho Bombenloch im Regen wird sicher Luschtig HI HI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (10. Dezember 2003)

11 Uhr am guten alten NEUEN Wiehre Bahnhof ist ok
Gegen den SWR hätt ich zwar auch nix einzuwenden, aber mit parken ist es da nicht so toll. Mal sehen wie ausgeprägt die Streetsession danach noch wird, hängt (im Gegensatz zum Rosskopf) auch vom Wetter ab.


----------



## tobi (11. Dezember 2003)

Ic h weiss noch nicht ob ich komme. Das kommt ganz darauf an wie heftig die Weihnachtsfeiern am Freitag und samstag werden. 

Aber man sieht sich spätesten am Abend im Atlantik.


----------



## mugg (11. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen!!

Bei mir sieht es auch diesen sonntag eher nicht so rosig aus. Die zeit vor weihnachten ist halt etwas stressig. Die kinder haben eine veranstaltung da darf der papa nicht fehlen.

Wie lange sollte denn eure runde gehen??

Wenn das nicht so lange ist dann würde es vielleicht doch klappen.

Zum  reichts aber keinesfalls mehr. 

Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand sagen kann wie lange die tour etwa geht.

Danke


----------



## Triple F (11. Dezember 2003)

Ich bin dann  ein paar Minuten nach 11 am SWR.
Da fahren wir ja dann anch wie vor hoch, oder?


----------



## tobi (11. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sportler1 _
> *
> Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand sagen kann wie lange die tour etwa geht.
> 
> Danke *



Also für Rosskopf würd ich mit einer mittleren bis großen Gruppe mal so 2 Stunden einplanen.  Ohne Pause und spielerein schafft man es au in der hälfte der Zeit (je nach Weg). Ich weiss allerdings nicht was der Nils alles vor hat


----------



## mugg (11. Dezember 2003)

Danke Tobi

Also muss ich mich mal schlaumachen wann meine kids dort sein müssen. Na mal sehen.....vielleicht......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (11. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tobi _
> *Ich weiss allerdings nicht was der Nils alles vor hat  *



Es ist ja nobs Geburtstagsrunde, da hab ich ja nicht so viel zu melden.
Außerdem meint meine ********* Nase seit gestern sie müsste rumschnupfen. Ich leg mich nacher erst mal in die Wanne und mach morgen xtremhardcoreauspenning mit anschließendem Mittagsschlaf, mal schauen wie fitt ich am Sonntag bin...


----------



## tobi (11. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *
> 
> Es ist ja nobs Geburtstagsrunde, da hab ich ja nicht so viel zu melden.
> ...



Oh stimmt ja. 



> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *
> 
> Außerdem meint meine ********* Nase seit gestern sie müsste rumschnupfen.  *



Das kenn ich -  mein Hals fängt auch grade zu kratzen an. 

Sag mal Nils - bist du gut im Gabel reparieren?? Mein Psylo dämpft immernochnich - obwohl ich grad nen Ölwechsel gemacht habe und jetzt sogar viel zu viel Öl drin habe. Ideen???


----------



## Tohamas (11. Dezember 2003)

Na prima, kurz vor 11 also am Wiehrebahnhof, ich bin dabei

@TheBlues: Latürnich nehm ich dich mit! Wie immer um 10 zum Kaffee bei dir?

Ich freu mich ja so...


----------



## nils (11. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tobi _
> *Sag mal Nils - bist du gut im Gabel reparieren?? Mein Psylo dämpft immernochnich - obwohl ich grad nen Ölwechsel gemacht habe und jetzt sogar viel zu viel Öl drin habe. Ideen??? *



So spontan keine. Aber du kannst ja mit dem Dingens mal Ende nächster Woche wenn die Ferien losgehen vorbeischauen, dann können wir sie ja man auseinanderzupfen und mal nachsehen.


----------



## mtbiker1978 (11. Dezember 2003)

schließe mich der allhgemeinen übereinkunft auch mal an, aber mit dem dezenten hinweis, dass es für mich taktisch klüger ist, erst am swr einzusteigen. schließlich gurk ich nicht erst 12 min in die "falsche" richtung, dann doch lieber 4 in die richtige  wohne am stadion...

hmmm...bombenloch? auweia, dazu müsste ich meinen vorbau rumdrehen...dann komm ich aber keinen berg mehr gscheit nauf! doch ansonsten haut´s mich schneller übern lenker (oder sonstworüber) als ihr gucken könnt... 

nun ja, mal sehen.

isch froie misch! 

UND @nobs: bring sekt mit!!!  und mach dich auf ein ständchen gefasst...      

oder sollten wir...nein.


----------



## mtbiker1978 (11. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Route66 _
> *Hi,
> 
> 
> ...




hey - cool!  ...und schweinekalt war´s ja auch 

sag mal, du warst aber nicht rein zufällig mit zwei anderen bikern unterwegs und ihr seid gegen 13:30 die auffahrt hinter der kirche beim wwf-panda hoch? dann hätten wir (meine freundin und ich) euch nämlich bewundernd angeguckt...


----------



## tobi (11. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *
> 
> So spontan keine. Aber du kannst ja mit dem Dingens mal Ende nächster Woche wenn die Ferien losgehen vorbeischauen, dann können wir sie ja man auseinanderzupfen und mal nachsehen. *



Gut, ich hör mich mal noch weiter um ob jemand was weis. Und wenn nicht zerrupfen wir das Teil in seine Einzelteile.


----------



## mtbiker1978 (13. Dezember 2003)

...lekker wetter...


----------



## mugg (13. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen. Ich bin auf jeden fall morgen nicht dabei... istnu doch so weit gekommen das mich meien kleine tochter mit ihrer erkältung angesteckt hat  

War gestern noch unter grössten mühen bei nacht knappe 2 stunden unterwegs, aber war froh das ich überhaupt noch angekommen bin 

Dann bis ein andermal und viel spass morgen.

Und schön laut singen


----------



## bifi (13. Dezember 2003)

so, Ihr habt bestimmt auch schon gehört, dass von heute 21 Uhr bis morgen mittag eine Unwetterwarnung für den Schwarzwald herausgegeben wurde.   Wir können ja mal schaun wie sich das so entwickelt. Ich leg nicht so viel Wert drauf, morgen von nem Baum begraben zu werden.  Baum-beerdigungen sind zwar gerade total "in", aber noch nicht morgen! Also, wir sehen einfach morgen am Treffpunkt mal weiter. Aber falls es zu krass ist, können wir ja morgens weniger dicht bewaldete Gebiete unsicher machen. Weihnachtsmarkt, Schulhöfe, Hintergärten... und nachmittags fahren wir in die Berge und sägen die umgefallenen Bäume weg  und befreien die Eingeklemmten. Nee, keine Ahnung, was sagt Ihr? Ich würd sagen, wir lassen den Treffpunkt morgen so stehen und schaun dann mal.    

Bis morgen, bifi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (13. Dezember 2003)

Auf jeden Fall treffen!
Wird bestimmt nicht soo schlimm  , der nils nimmt wieder seinen Fuchsschwanz mit. Ich noch Hammer und Nägel, dann können wir am R´kopf noch a bissle basteln


----------



## nils (13. Dezember 2003)

Juhuuuuu! Meine Gabel ist wieder da, und somit mein kleines Scottybaby wieder einsatzbereit. Bergauf ist es zwar etwas langsamer als das Azonic, dafür kann ich endlich bergab wieder korrekt den Berg runterbügeln und muß bei Wurzelpassagen nicht immer so langsam machen 
Mal schauen wie fitt ich und meine schneiß Schnubbennase morgen früh sind, vielleicht wird das ja doch noch was


----------



## nobs (13. Dezember 2003)

HI, so schlimm wirds denke ich mit dem Wetter nicht werden.
Treffpunkt also 11:00 Uhr Wiehrebahnhof der alte, wie besprochen abfahrt Richtung SWR, wer dort in die Tour einsteigen möchte spart halt 3 min. und 0 HM.

so ich gehe jetzt in die Kiste werde scheinbar nicht jünger nach der gestriegen Weihnachtsfeier fehlt mir irgendwie Schlaf


----------



## TheBlues (14. Dezember 2003)

warten wir mal ab, wie's wetter morgen wird!!

@tohamas

10.00 kaffee ist OK !!

cu !!


----------



## TheBlues (14. Dezember 2003)

so, nur ganz kurz die bilder, bevor ich wieder zu euch in's atlantik komme...

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=3586&ppuser=17208

CUL8ER


----------



## Lupo (15. Dezember 2003)

tach zusammen,
wenn ihr zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr ´ne Tour im Münstertal fahrt würden wir uns gerne mal anschliessen. Wir sind da auf´m Campingplatz und haben die Bikes dabei -logo, oder?  Wolfgang


----------



## Tohamas (15. Dezember 2003)

Also, ich bin ja zwischen den Jahren bei Grossmeister Offridedrinker, er wird mich in die geheimen Spots des Züricher Hinterlandes einweihen... oder wir besaufen uns nur gotteslästerlich, mal sehen. Aber 21. so mit Glühwein sollte schon noch sein, ich biete noch 2 Mitfahrplätze, wobei TheBlues ein Vorkaufsrecht hat!


----------



## TheBlues (15. Dezember 2003)

> ich biete noch 2 Mitfahrplätze, wobei TheBlues ein Vorkaufsrecht hat!



naja, wenn's so richtig schönes sauwetter ist...... 

mit der bahn "fahr" ich so schnell jedenfalls nicht mehr

 
:kotz:


----------



## nobs (15. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von TheBlues _
> *
> 
> mit der bahn "fahr" ich so schnell jedenfalls nicht mehr
> ...



warum was ist passiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (15. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nobs _
> *
> 
> warum was ist passiert  *


Ich weiß zwar nix Genaues, aber ich werfe einfach mal ein paar Wörter in den Raum:
Verspätung
unfreundliches Personal
überbuchte Plätze
...


----------



## nobs (15. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Triple F _
> *
> Ich weiß zwar nix Genaues, aber ich werfe einfach mal ein paar Wörter in den Raum:
> Verspätung
> ...



ach so, 
und ich dachte schon es gibt was neues von der Bahn


----------



## bifi (16. Dezember 2003)

oder er hat den Zug verpaßt und das Hotel "Blaue Brücke" war auch schon überbucht? 

Nils, ich habe ein manual und die Mega-"tuning tips" aus'm internet geladen. Werd mich mal einlesen, was meine klappernde "air assist" gabel so für innere Werte hat. Falls es bei Dir diese Woche noch hinhaut wär schön, ansonsten nach Weihnachten. 

@Triple F: Hast Du schon die Sprung-videos irgendwo ins Netz gestellt? Also ich brauch sie unbedingt spätestens in 60 Jahren um sie meinen Enkelkindern zu zeigen!!! Wenn sie denn was geworden sind, ...die Videos.  

Eine schöne Woche wünscht

bifi


----------



## mtbiker1978 (16. Dezember 2003)

...entgegen üblicher gewohnheiten rennt euch hier der mtbiker mal wieder übern weg!

hi @all,

erst mal: gute besserung allen schnupfennasen! jaja, die übliche erkältung - ein glück bin ich bislang von verschont geblieben! 

dann: hey, die tour war rischtitsch schön  - hätte ja ehrlich gesagt mit mehr (gegen)wind gerechnet, aber glücklicherweise mussten so säge und (bei mir eher rudimentär vorhandene) erste-hilfe-maßnahmen nicht eingesetzt werden *toitoitoi*  

das rumgehüppe an der mensa (mhmmmm, lecker!  ) und karlsbau (die gesichter der passanten waren einfach ZU köstlich... ) war nicht gerade günstig für meine handgelenke - bin nix mehr gewohnt, jaja, man wird älter...

yo, die filme im atlantik  - heieiei... no comment  

und glückwunsch an den glücklichen rahmen-gewinner!   ...    <- purer neid!!!   
wie baust du ihn auf?

@nobs: noch nen schönen tag gehabt?

öhm, wie sieht´s eigentlich näxtes we aus? wer befleißigt sich ins schöne gengenbach mit seiner unesco-prämierten engelsgass und dem (welt)größten kalentzfrantz - sorry: atzventzkrantz  - sorry: atzventzkalender??? (solche peripheren nebensächlichkeiten geringer priorität wie glühweinstände und fressbuden übergehe ich geflissentlich...)

mittlerweile sind wohl wirklich schneeketten auf dem trail angesagt...

in diesem sinne: macht´s gut!

euer mtbiker1978


----------



## Triple F (16. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bifi _
> *
> @Triple F: Hast Du schon die Sprung-videos irgendwo ins Netz gestellt? Also ich brauch sie unbedingt spätestens in 60 Jahren um sie meinen Enkelkindern zu zeigen!!! Wenn sie denn was geworden sind, ...die Videos.
> *



Jo, werde ich zumindest versuchen. Seit ich meinen Brenner geschrottet habe, muss ich halt auf die good,old 3,5"-Disc ausweichen.  Und die Videos sind oft gr. 1,4MB, muss mal ein Bearbeitungsprog. suchen.

Oder ich brenn´bei meiner Freundin das Zoix.

Mal abwarten und mich oft daran erinnern.

Bye,
3F


----------



## Waldgeist (16. Dezember 2003)

Hallöle,

da gibt ein Programm das 60 GB ;  auf 3,5 " Disketten zerlegen kann:
http://www.winsplit.de/

Viel Vergnügen

Der Geist aus dem WinterWalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbiker1978 (16. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Triple F _
> *
> 
> Jo, werde ich zumindest versuchen. Seit ich meinen Brenner geschrottet habe, muss ich halt auf die good,old 3,5"-Disc ausweichen.  Und die Videos sind oft gr. 1,4MB, muss mal ein Bearbeitungsprog. suchen.
> ...



*erinner erinner erinner erinner erinner erinner erinner erinner erinner erinner...*

sodele, oft gnug?


----------



## TheBlues (16. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Triple F _
> *
> Ich weiß zwar nix Genaues, aber ich werfe einfach mal ein paar Wörter in den Raum:
> Verspätung
> ...



neee, damit hätt ich ja noch leben können...
automaten waren defekt, und ich konnte keine karte holen...da durft ich dann eben doch mit'm rad nachhause fahren...in ebringen durft ich den zug verlassen 
war so'n besch.... zugbegleiter, der wohl 'n sehr sehr schlechten tag hatte... 

naja, was soll's...


----------



## nils (16. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von TheBlues _
> *war so'n besch.... zugbegleiter, der wohl 'n sehr sehr schlechten tag hatte...
> 
> naja, was soll's... *



Bei sowas sich immer den Namen des freundlichen Herren geben lassen. Was man damit dann macht steht auf einem anderen Blatt, aber es kommt vor, daß sie dann Gesprächsbereit werden. Wenn nicht, kann man sich ja immer noch an einem "Service Point" (was ein Krampf) beschweren...


----------



## TheBlues (17. Dezember 2003)

tja, im moment sieht's so aus, als könnt ich sonntag nun doch nicht mitmachen.
die technik macht mir hier  wohl 'nen strich durch die rechnung 

so'n sch......!!!!!!!!


----------



## bifi (17. Dezember 2003)

> automaten waren defekt, und ich konnte keine karte holen...da durft ich dann eben doch mit'm rad nachhause fahren...in ebringen durft ich den zug verlassen



Was'n xxxxxx! Das gibt's ja gar nicht. Der hat Dich aus'm Zug geworfen, weil Du am defekten Automaten keine Karte gezogen hast? Sofort anzeigen! Wegen mutwilliger Körperverletzung... Beleidigung. und Umweltverschmutzung (man sollte bei Bahnmitarbeitern eine Schlechte-Laune-Abgabe einführen).

@Triple F: Gut, dann fangen wir klein an. Probier doch schon mal die "Fotos" vom Atlantik abend ins Netz zu stellen... Das übt!


----------



## Triple F (17. Dezember 2003)

Tja, schade eigentlich, dass ich im Atlantik sonst keine Pix gemacht habe, und das eine steht ja im anderen Fred. Es gab noch ein düsters Bild auf dem ein paar Herren und eine Dame zu sehen sind,aber das ist leider schon in die ewigen, digitalen Jagdgründe eingegangen.

Eigentlich echt schade, denn man kann nicht glauben WIE voll das war, wenn man nicht selbst am Start war....


----------



## mugg (23. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leutz!!!

War leider bis jetzt etwas krank....so hats mich schon lange nimmer erwischt....na egal.

Wollte einfach mal wieder was hier reinschreiben und fragen ob jemand von euch nach weihnachten ne runde biken geht....zwischen den tagen oder so. Ich habe es nämlich auf jeden fall vor. Hab ja nu schon 14 tage pause.....kann die ja nicht ewig weiter verlängern. Wenn also jemand lust und zeit hat.....ich bin gerne dabei.

Schöne festtage und sollte es nichts werden.......guten rutsch und dann eben wieder im neuen jahr.


----------



## bifi (24. Dezember 2003)

So, bevor ich jetzt gleich das zweite mal in die Stadt tiger, um die letzten Geschenke zu besorgen, wollte ich Euch noch ein frohes Fest wünschen!  Viele Grüße aus Gütersloh, bis die Tage,
bifi


----------



## TheBlues (24. Dezember 2003)

na, da kann ich mich Bifi's wünschen nur anschliessen und euch allen ein frohes fest wünschen !!!  


hab zwischen den jahren frei 
wie wär's denn mit 'ner runde ??

CU !!


----------



## Tohamas (25. Dezember 2003)

Hurra, die Hälfte ist überstanden, nur noch einmal "Weihnachtsmittagessen", und es ist rum!
Ich als eingefleischter Weihnachtsmuffel wünsch euch allen einen guten Rutsch!
Bin zwischen den Jahren in der Schweiz zum biken, wir sehen uns 2004!
Bis dahin:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (27. Dezember 2003)

...morgen liebe Kinder lassts euch sagen, wird wieder fleißig rad gefahren!
Drum geht nun früh zur Ruh, damit ihr morgen findet eure Schuh.
Denn gerade zur Mittagszeit, wenns noch nicht schneit, seit bereit zur Heiterkeit.






Den Rest denkt euch selbst. Üblicher Ort, Punkt.


----------



## nobs (30. Dezember 2003)

he Nils wo bleiben denn die Bilderchen


----------



## Tohamas (2. Januar 2004)

Hallo ihr Harten,
wart ihr denn nu letzten So. unterwegs? Ich selbst war ja in dr Schwyz zum biken...
Wie sieht es übermorgen aus? 
Bei mir ist's nicht sicher, bin grad am umziehen, aber wenn's mich packt, bin ich dabei!

Hey, ihr Sylvester- Rossköpfler, hat alles geklappt?

Ä guz nois euch allen


----------



## nils (2. Januar 2004)

Hallo ersma!

Die Tour an dem besagten Sonntag viel buchstäblich ins Wasser, dafür haben wir am Montag einen sehr hübschen Platz am Brombergkopf gefunden.
Wirklich gefahren sind dann aber nur crashtestdummy und bergling.

Diesen Sonntag weiß ich noch nicht. Die FH und das schlechte Gewissen... vieleicht sitz ich am Sonntag im stillen Kämmerlein.

Ein Gutes Neues noch!

Gruß, Nils.


----------



## tobi (2. Januar 2004)

Ich versuche mich zur Zeit mehr am Snowboarden - man muss ja auch mal auf andere Weise seinen Körper ramponieren.

Ein frohes Neues Jahr noch an alle - hoffe ihr habt alle schön reingefeiert.


----------



## mugg (3. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen!!!

Auch allen erstmal ein gutes neues jahr!!!

Jetzt am sonntag?? Wann denn .........wo denn...... was denn???

Ich hatte so knieprobl. nach dem joggen das ich bisher nicht fahren konnte.....also jetzt 3 wochen.......ich könnte:kotz: .

Weiss nur nicht genau wann ich kann am sonntag. Wolltet ihr wieder um 10??

Bis denne mal


----------



## nobs (3. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leutz,

allen Schlechtwetterbikern, und allen dier sich sonst noch hier rumtreiben, wünsche ich das sie ein gutes und gesundes Jahr 2004  erleben.
Am Sonntag wird´s bei mir nichts, da Ich schon anderweitig verplant wurde. Werde aber heut mal den Untergrund testen ob und wie es überhaupt geht bzw. fährt   werde dann kurz Bericht erstatten.


----------



## nobs (3. Januar 2004)

So nun bin ich wieder in Unten und es war echt gut  riesen Funerlebniss   es war zwar kalt aber der Schnee hat echt supergrippverhalten und mit meinen neuen Schmalspurreifen hatte ich auch beste Bedingungen. 
So also rafft euch auf, das Wetter ist Spitze. Ich geh jetzt Rodel´n und Ihr zum Biken aber fahrt mir nicht über die Füße ihr Radbauken sonst steck ich euch nen Knüppel ins Hinterrad


----------



## bifi (3. Januar 2004)

alle wieder wach nach den feiertagen? Ich wünsche Euch auch ein glückliches und gesundes neues Jahr. Tja, Sylvester hatte ich ja noch auf einen Wanderer-meet-Biker-Kompromiss gehofft, der dann so ausgesehen hätte, daß die eine Fraktion zum Brombergsattel geradelt wär und die andere gewandert, aber die "Wanderer" waren nur dazu zu bewegen mit auf den Müllberg am Flughafen zu kommen. Von dort hatten wir dann allerdings eine wunderbare Sicht über ganz Freiburg (ohne Haslach) mit dem sich dahinter erschließenden Schwarzwaldpanorama. Brombergsattel wird dann im Sommer mit Zelt und Ravioli nachgeholt. Der Glühwein hat auch auf dem Müllberg geschmeckt.

Hey tohamas, apropos Umziehen: Wann steigt denn deine diewohnungnochmalrichtgschöndreckigmach-Party? Morgen nach'm Radeln?

Ich muß -prinzipiell quasi grundsätzlich überwiegend eigentlich und überhaupt- morgen auch lernen, aber so'ne kleine Runde im Schnee vorher... Wer wär denn morgen überhaupt dazu in der Lage?

viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mugg (5. Januar 2004)

Nu isses schon vorbei bifi 
ICh war gestern eine runde biken, aber erst um 13.45, dafür aber bis um 17 uhr. War echt klasse, wenn auch bei -5 grad ziemlich frisch. Hat aber richtig gut getan.

Naja, vielleicht klappt es nu im neuen jahr wieder besser. Hat denn schon jemand was vor für den nächsten sonntag??

Grüsse


----------



## mtbiker1978 (5. Januar 2004)

servus mitenand!

yooo, der alte junge ist auch wieder mal da - diverse umstände (deren aufzählung hier den rahmen sprengen würde...  ) machten es mir leider nicht möglich, früher einen neujahrsgruß loszuwerden  ! also:

ALLES GUTE IM NEUEN JAHR!!!   

und nun zum eingemachten: ich war (welch schande...) seit besagter gengenbachglühweihnachtsmarkttour nicht mehr im sattel  - ich weiß net mal mehr, wie mein bike aussieht... 

deswegen MUSS einfach demnächst ne runde steigen!!!

in diesem sinne:

machet´s gut und frohe ostern...äh....ja, etwas ZU früh...

grüßle vom mtbiker1978


----------



## nobs (5. Januar 2004)

unter diesen Thread läuft gerade eine Tour bin gerade dabei die Startzeit auf 11.00 Uhr zu drücken mal sehen ob´s klappt dann könnten wir doch kurzfristig morgen eine kleine Runde drehen 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t95930.html


----------



## nobs (5. Januar 2004)

Hi all,
Ich werde morgen wie´s aussieht wohl ne nette Runde drehen nicht zu fett aber Rosskopf und Kandelhöhenweg bis nach St.Peter sollten drin sein dann eventuell über den Lindenberg nach Kirchzarten oder aber ins Glottertal, werde morgen noch mal nachschauen ach so denke es sollte nicht später als 11:00 Uhr werden mit dem Start


----------



## mugg (8. Januar 2004)

Bin leider am we auf keinen fall dabei 

Muss geschäftlich ins ausland:kotz: 

Bis dann ein andermal und viel spass beim biken.


----------



## nils (8. Januar 2004)

-Treffpunkt: *Wiehre Bahnhof, 11 Uhr*
-Vorhanben: *kurze Rosskopf- oder Kybfelsenrunde*
-Teilnehmer: *die üblichen Verdächtigen*
-Anmeldung: *Handzeichen hier im Fred*

*handheb*

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi (8. Januar 2004)

*Vorsichtighandheb*
Fahre gleich zu Stephan der freundlicherweise meine Gabel in ihre Einzelteile zerlegt. Wenn die danach wieder richtig funktioniert bin ich dabei. Wäre für eine Rosskopfrunde - da war ich schon ewig nicht mehr - ich muss mal wieder meine Schokoladenweg und Südwestfunktrails Sucht befriedigen ;-)


----------



## nobs (8. Januar 2004)

Ich sag einfach mal "Händ(e) hoch"

Und so wirds 
WETTER    /     WIND       
Höchsttemperatur         16 °C   /  Geschwindigkeit       30 km/h  
Tiefsttemperatur         10 °C   / Windrichtung       SSW  



SONNE     /   NIEDERSCHLAG        

Sonnenscheindauer   /      Menge      3 - 5 l/m² 
Sonnenaufgang       /     08:16 Risiko      65 % 
Sonnenuntergang     /   16:56 Luftfeuchtigkeit      74 %


----------



## Tohamas (9. Januar 2004)

Es ist kaum zu glauben: Nach nur einer Woche lässt die Telekom mich wieder mit der Aussenwelt kommunizieren. Zu DDR- Zeiten hat sowas läünger gedauert...
Bin jetzt erfolgreich umgezogen, und heb mal so etwa 3 Finger für Sonntag.
Ich hoffe, mein Material macht mit: Nach einem eleganten 90-Grad-Seitwärts-Sprung-Fall von einem Northshore sind ein Bremshebel verbogen und eine Gabelabdeckung zerbröselt... (Über wen hab ich da nochmal gekichert, als er sagte, CNC- gefräste wären besser? Hiermit entschuldige ich mich in aller Form, gelobe Besserung und behaubte das Gegenteil!)
Wo ichs gerade davon hab: 40,- fürn Satz find ich am Rande der Geistekrankheit! Gibts Alternativen? (RockShox Psylo SL, ich glaub, da mach ich mal n´Fred auf...)

@bergling und Nils: Wenn ich tatsächlich komme, meld ich mich nochmal, wegen Lampe

@bifi: Wird nix mehr mit Abbruchfestivität, is' schon alles rum.


----------



## Riderman (9. Januar 2004)

Noch n Vorschlag für Sonntag - für Frühaufsteher  


Ich fahr ab ca 8 Uhr FR-Stadt  auf 'n Schauinsland, anschliessend hab ich ab  elf mit meiner family noch was vorhab.

wen sich jemand durchringen kann  mit nem 35 jährigen CC oldie mitzuradeln, dann gebt bescheid???


----------



## TheBlues (9. Januar 2004)

nach langer und schwerer krankheit...blah blah blah..  .....sch...grippe.. 

könnt ich's auch mal wieder versuchen!

@tohamas
ich halt ebenfalls 3 finger hoch, wenn du mich wieder mitnimmst (und den obligatorischen kaffee)

@Riderman


> wen sich jemand durchringen kann mit nem 35 jährigen CC oldie mitzuradeln


das würd ich vielleicht schaffen 

...aber 8.00??? sonntag ???  
niemals !!!


----------



## mtbiker1978 (9. Januar 2004)

vorausgesetzt, es kommt nix dazwischen...


----------



## tobi (9. Januar 2004)

So der Überltäter in meiner Gabel ist gefunden - ein kaputter O-Ring. Jetzt gilt es nur noch das passende Erstatzteil aufzutreiben. Dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## bergling (10. Januar 2004)

Bin am Sonntag leider (?) Skifahren. Viel Spass und bis bald (bzw. bis heute um 2, Nils!!?)


----------



## blackforest (10. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tohamas _
> *..
> .Wo ichs gerade davon hab: 40,- fürn Satz find ich am Rande der Geistekrankheit! Gibts Alternativen? (RockShox Psylo SL, ich glaub, da mach ich mal n´Fred auf...)
> 
> ...



Also im Workshop ist  ne Firma drin die CNC-Kappen für die Psylo anbietet. Ich glaube Tr!ckstuff, weiß es aber nicht  mehr genau.

Die Seite heißt www.trickstuff.de, der Cheffe müßte irgendwo aus der Nähe sein, er war bei der Premiere von NWD4 in Freiburg auch da.


----------



## blackforest (10. Januar 2004)

Die kosten übrigens auch 39 Euro, sehen aber deutlich besser aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tohamas (10. Januar 2004)

Hi zusammen,
wieder 11 am Wiehrebahnhof?
Ich koooooooomme!

@TheBlues: 10 bei dir!?

@Nils & Bergling: Wie gesagt, Lampen eilen nicht...

@Nobs: Kommsch, zwecks wegen den Neoprenfüsslingsüberstülpantikälteschutzteilen?

@Blacki: Genau die meinte ich, is schon 'n satter Preis für zwei Metallknöpfchen. Original kostets 25,-, weiss nur nicht, ob 1 oder beide. Ich werde mir wohl was passendes töpfern...


----------



## nobs (10. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tohamas _
> *Hi zusammen,
> Ich koooooooomme! wieder 11 am Wiehrebahnhof
> 
> ...



Bring mal mit die Teilen, nehmen ja keinen Platz weg  
wenn´s Niklas wieder Besser geht und er nicht die Nacht hindurch kotzt dann komme ich schon :kotz:


----------



## bifi (11. Januar 2004)

*handheb*


----------



## mtbiker1978 (12. Januar 2004)

hi folks!

sorry, bei mir war´s gestern recht chaotisch... fing alles damit an, dass morgens um 07:00 vor dem haus halligalli losgeht  - jemand mit offensichtlich krassem alkoholübergenuss  meinte, sich lautstark  bemerkbar machen zu müssen  und da ich selbst nach gerade mal 4 h schlaf um diese unchristliche zeit noch nicht aufstehen wollte (wenn sich´s auch gut für die tour auf den schauinsland mit Riderman getroffen hätte...), hab ich mich nochmal umgedreht und natürlich glatt verschlafen... 

wie war´s denn? arg nass? wen hats wo hingehauen? 

ich hoffe, ihr akzeptiert mein unentschuldigtes fehlen  - ich werd mein bestes tun, das nächste mal dabei zu sein...(auch wenn ich glaube, dass ich das näxte we nicht hier sein werde  )

machet´s gut und liebe grüße!


----------



## Riderman (12. Januar 2004)

Hat SPass gemacht mit Euch 

@the blues, tohamas
Sind die Plazierungen im Fahrerfeld für immer fest, oder wie geht es jetzt weiter? Will auch mal hinten rollen, im Windschatten und so 

Auf bald


----------



## nobs (12. Januar 2004)

An unserer gestrigen Tour die 1.von vielen in 2004 die unter den Namen Midleidstour zu Buche geht waren wieder einige Hochkarätige Namen beteiligt. Nils, Bifi, Tohamas, The Blues, unsere Neuentdeckung "Riderman", meine Wenigkeit und wieder ein Vertreter der RIG.
Alles in allen eine Gelungene Tour mit vielen schönen verspieleten Einlagen  selbst Schuld wer nicht mitfährt  und nach dem am Anfang heftigen Gejammer kam dann doch noch etwas Bewegung in die Ausfahrt auch die leckeren Abfahrten waren wieder erste Sahne  mit allen was dazu gehört.
nochmals Dank an alle Beteiligten


----------



## mtbiker1978 (13. Januar 2004)

...hört sich ja richtig gut an!

jajaja, ist ja gut, ich weiß, ich bin selbst schuld. so. aber was will man machen? eben.  

grüße an den harten kern!


----------



## nils (13. Januar 2004)

mtbiker1978 schrieb:
			
		

> aber was will man machen? eben.
> 
> grüße an den harten kern!




Es gibt so komische Teile, die machen immer "ticktackticktackticktack..." und irgendwann "RRRRIIiIIiIIinnnnnNNNnggGGG"
Das hilft beim aufstehen

...und es hätte sich gelohnt. Es war wirklich eine nette kleine Runde

Grüße an die Weicheifraktion!


----------



## mtbiker1978 (13. Januar 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt so komische Teile, die machen immer "ticktackticktackticktack..." und irgendwann "RRRRIIiIIiIIinnnnnNNNnggGGG"
> Das hilft beim aufstehen
> 
> ...und es hätte sich gelohnt. Es war wirklich eine nette kleine Runde
> ...




ach... hey, nils, kannste mir mal so ein ding besorgen? 

grüße vom weicheifraktionsvorsitzenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBlues (13. Januar 2004)

so, jetzt kommen endlich die pics ...

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=3651&ppuser=17208

jau, war wirklich 'ne tolle abfahrt !!!!
kompliment an den tourguide (wer war denn da vorne ??? war soweit hinten, hab's garnicht gesehen  )

@Riderman


> @the blues, tohamas
> Sind die Plazierungen im Fahrerfeld für immer fest, oder wie geht es jetzt weiter? Will auch mal hinten rollen, im Windschatten und so


neee, sooo fest sind die nicht. musst du dir aber "verdienen" 
...im übrigen gibt's hinter mir keinen winschatten mehr...es sei denn, es ist gegenwind  

@Bifi
haben dein werkzeug vergessen   liegt bei Tohamas im auto !
geht also nicht verloren. hoffentlich brauchst du es nicht ausgerechnet jetzt !!

gruss an alle


----------



## bifi (13. Januar 2004)

TheBlues schrieb:
			
		

> so, jetzt kommen endlich die pics ...
> 
> das giiibed ja nich!!!! So ein schönes Foto von Dir The Blues!! Und Du postest es nicht!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## TheBlues (14. Januar 2004)

bifi schrieb:
			
		

> das giiibed ja nich!!!! So ein schönes Foto von Dir The Blues!! Und Du postest es nicht!!!
> 
> Vielen Dank für die anderen pics und für die sehr schöne Runde an alle. Bis näxten Sonntag!
> 
> ...



ahh, ausgerechnet das pic ist beim entwickler irgendwie verschütt gegangen     

sorry wg. deinem superttool.....


----------



## mugg (14. Januar 2004)

Was habt ihr denn eigentlich am nächsten sonntag vor?? Ich will doch auch mal wieder  .

Weiss ja bald nichtmehr wie es ist ne schöne tour zu fahren.


----------



## mtbiker1978 (14. Januar 2004)

sportler1 schrieb:
			
		

> Was habt ihr denn eigentlich am nächsten sonntag vor?? Ich will doch auch mal wieder  .
> 
> Weiss ja bald nichtmehr wie es ist ne schöne tour zu fahren.



naja, wenigstens weißt du wenigstens noch, wie es sich auf nem bike anfühlt - ich krieg langsam glaube ich echte entwöhnungserscheinungen... seit *mal nachrechne* jesses, 4 wochen nimmer drauf gesessen... - wehe, nils!!!  - 
wir mal wieder höchste zeit... 

ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## mugg (14. Januar 2004)

Und, schon was vor fürs we??

Ich muss jetzt nämlich auch wieder mal ran, sonst wird das ja dieses jahr nichts mehr. 

Dabei wollte ich doch in diesem jahr mal wieder richtig was tun, aber dafür muss ich eben bald mal anfangen.....sonst ist der januar vorbei und es ist nichts passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbiker1978 (14. Januar 2004)

sportler1 schrieb:
			
		

> Und, schon was vor fürs we??
> 
> Ich muss jetzt nämlich auch wieder mal ran, sonst wird das ja dieses jahr nichts mehr.
> 
> Dabei wollte ich doch in diesem jahr mal wieder richtig was tun, aber dafür muss ich eben bald mal anfangen.....sonst ist der januar vorbei und es ist nichts passiert.




prinzipiell: biken!!!  - weiß nur noch nicht genau, ob ich am so hier in FR bin...  
die befürchtung hab ich auch: januar rum, kein einziges mal auf dem geliebten untersatz geritten...  so gehen die guten vorsätze flöten... 

also, wenn ich hier bin, komm ich natüüüürlich  mit!!!


----------



## nobs (14. Januar 2004)

am Sonntag auch am start sein, eine von den netten Runden mitfahren   
nun aber erst mal für 2 Tage geschäftlich abtauchen in´s Erzgebirge bis denne


----------



## Krischaan (15. Januar 2004)

erst mal      2004  liebe bikefreunde und passiv-leser-hasser !

bin am sonntag auch am start und hoffe es hat richtig schlechtes wetter. (nicht dass jemand auf die idee kommt ich hätte die letzten wochen wegen ebenselbigem gekniffen)


----------



## nils (15. Januar 2004)

Na dann schlag ich halt mal wieder was vor:

Treffpunkt: *11 Uhr Wíehre Bahnhof*
Wohin: *irgendwo hoch und danach wieder irgendwo runter*
Teilnehmer: *Singletrailfetischisten und alle anderen Verrückten *
Anmeldung: *das obligatorische Handzeichen*

Diesmal mit einem völlig blöden Smilie: 

Gruß


----------



## Krischaan (15. Januar 2004)

ein historischer moment: ich melde mich hiermit als ZWEITER zur tour an 
(ganz schön aktiv für einen passivleser - find ich)


----------



## Tohamas (15. Januar 2004)

...ooops, falsches Bild...


----------



## nils (15. Januar 2004)

Krischaan schrieb:
			
		

> ein historischer moment: ich melde mich hiermit als ZWEITER zur tour an
> (ganz schön aktiv für einen passivleser - find ich)



Trag doch unter deinem Namen wo noch "Mitglied" steht "Passivleser" ein


----------



## TheBlues (15. Januar 2004)




----------



## mugg (16. Januar 2004)

Hi zusammen....bei mir läuft es im moment einfach nicht so gut  .

Ich weiss noch nicht ob ich dabei sein kann....meine "schwiegeroma" ist gestorben......ist ja ok mit 93 aber weiss nicht ob ich mich da losmachen kann. 

Sollte es doch klappen....kann mir jemand sagen wo der wierebahnhof ist ......wie ich da hinkomme??   

Danke mal im voraus


----------



## bifi (16. Januar 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Trag doch unter deinem Namen wo noch "Mitglied" steht "Passivleser" ein




buhaha!   

Erstaunlich, aber die Kommunikation scheint ohne lyrische Elemente besser zu gehen...  Wobei es ja diesmal wahrscheinlich auch ganz ohne Worte gegangen wär.

aloha, bis Sonntag!

und früh zu Bett gehen, damit ihr beim Aufstehen nicht über die Schuhe fallt, oder wie war das?  ...wenn ich jetzt noch ordentlich zitieren könnte.

Lieben Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bifi (16. Januar 2004)

sportler1 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte es doch klappen....kann mir jemand sagen wo der wierebahnhof ist ......wie ich da hinkomme??



http://www.stadtplandienst.de/fastlink.asp?key=65956a96b899d127095414861756aada

der link hält  (süddeutsch: hebt) nur 48 Stunden.


----------



## mtbiker1978 (16. Januar 2004)

bifi schrieb:
			
		

> und früh zu Bett gehen, damit ihr beim Aufstehen nicht über die Schuhe fallt, oder wie war das?  ...wenn ich jetzt noch ordentlich zitieren könnte.
> 
> Lieben Gruß



tja, schade nils...   

aber zum wesentlichen: *handheb* und das - obacht!!! - ganz allein, ohne smilie!!!         
genug verbalmüll - bis sonntag! (wenn ich nicht wieder... nein, lassen wir das.)

auch lieben gruß  ...!


----------



## mugg (16. Januar 2004)

Danke Bifi das isch nett vo dir. Jetzt find ich´s au wenn ich denn au no zit ha.

Sunscht uf jede fall viel spass und hoffentlich bis bis sundig. 

Naja, ich komme ja auch nicht wirklich von hier unten aber so in etwa würde ich das schreiben.


----------



## bifi (16. Januar 2004)

@the Blues: cooler Titel  !!!  Wie wär's denn mit "Bergobenhuster"?  Keuchen hab ich Dich noch gar nicht gehört  . und UNTEN hustest Du ja auch nicht so viel....


----------



## TheBlues (17. Januar 2004)

bifi schrieb:
			
		

> @the Blues: cooler Titel  !!! Wie wär's denn mit "Bergobenhuster"? Keuchen hab ich Dich noch gar nicht gehört  . und UNTEN hustest Du ja auch nicht so viel....


du kannst mich ja auch gar nicht keuchen hören, so weit hinten, wie ich immer bin...


----------



## bifi (18. Januar 2004)

Muchas Gracias, hat säa viel Spaß gemacht!!!


----------



## nils (18. Januar 2004)

bifi schrieb:
			
		

> hat säa viel Spaß gemacht!!!



Ja, das war wirklich wieder eine sehr hübsche Runde!
Wenn auch das Material von manchen Beteiligten teilweise etwas aufgemuckt hat. Dank genügend Werkzeug, Jäger- und Sammlerinstinkt und eine Ersatzschraube vom Trinkflaschenhalter haben wir alles wieder fahrbereit hinbiegen können.
Zwei kleinere Ausflüge in die Botanik waren auch dabei. Da Tohamas in letzter Zeit immer mutig und sehr kompetent diesen zur allgemeinen Belustigung dienenden Part übernommen hat, hab ich ihn heute mal abgelöst und bin ein wenig durchs Unterholz gejoggt Auch der mtbiker hat mitgespielt und sich bei der Abfahrt auf eine gründlichere Suche nach Heidelbeeren begeben. Es waren aber keine da.

Gruß


----------



## TheBlues (18. Januar 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das war wirklich wieder eine sehr hübsche Runde!
> Wenn auch das Material von manchen Beteiligten teilweise etwas aufgemuckt hat. Dank genügend Werkzeug, Jäger- und Sammlerinstinkt und eine Ersatzschraube vom Trinkflaschenhalter haben wir alles wieder fahrbereit hinbiegen können.
> Zwei kleinere Ausflüge in die Botanik waren auch dabei. Da Tohamas in letzter Zeit immer mutig und sehr kompetent diesen zur allgemeinen Belustigung dienenden Part übernommen hat, hab ich ihn heute mal abgelöst und bin ein wenig durchs Unterholz gejoggt Auch der mtbiker hat mitgespielt und sich bei der Abfahrt auf eine gründlichere Suche nach Heidelbeeren begeben. Es waren aber keine da.
> 
> Gruß


Jepp, dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen!!  

...allerdings sollte ich vielleicht den gedanken mit dem sauerstoffzelt mal ernsthaft weiterverfolgen   

ach ja, die pics...
http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=3673&ppuser=17208


----------



## Tohamas (18. Januar 2004)

Jau, schön wars. Vor allem mal was anderes: Nicht wie sonst eine 100% Steigung rauf und dann wieder runter, sondern mehr ein ganzheitliches auf und ab. Hat mir gut gefallen. 
Hätte mal jemand Lust eine tempomässig moderat angelegte Trainingsrunde für den Schwarzwaldbollenhut- Ultrabike einzulegen, welche den bisher üblichen Zeit- und Kilometerrahmen sprengt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbiker1978 (19. Januar 2004)

stimmt, heidelbeeren hab ich keine gefunden  . dafür aber gestern abend eine farblich durchaus kongruente erscheinung an meinem linken knie...autsch. und auf die suche nach nem neuen vorderrad darf ich wohl auch gehen - den schlag bekommt kein noch so genialer zentrierguru raus (ca. 1cm seitlich und in der höhe... ) es sei denn, er kann gut bis sehr gut mit nem vorschlaghammer umgehen... - was ich mit dem lädierten kettenblatt mach weiß ich auch noch nicht... hey, das hat sich gelohnt!!!  
trotz aller defekte, stürze und sonstiger maläsen  : es hat mal wieder tierisch *möööööh!* spaß gemacht mit euch  . schön, dass es doch immer wieder nicht nur neue locations sondern auch neue schlechtwetterbiker gibt  an dieser stelle grüßle an alle  und bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## mtbiker1978 (19. Januar 2004)

Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte mal jemand Lust eine tempomässig moderat angelegte Trainingsrunde für den Schwarzwaldbollenhut- Ultrabike einzulegen, welche den bisher üblichen Zeit- und Kilometerrahmen sprengt?



he kerle, packt dich der ehrgeiz?   

prinzipiell bin ich gern dabei - muss nur mal sehen, wie sich mein terminplaner in nächster zeit entwickelt und wer dann wohin kommt 
höhenprofil der marathon-strecke (78km, rund 2450hm) gefällig? (zur motivation...  )
guckstu hier höhenprofil:


----------



## Tohamas (19. Januar 2004)

Ok, vergiss es, der Marathon wird doch sicher auch im Fernesehen übertragen?!   

Mein Ziel für den Marathon: Ankommen, aber nicht als Letzter! (Ob der "Hinterherkeucher" auch mitmacht?   ) Bin in meinem Leben aber noch nie über 60 km gefahren, sollte ergo wohl langsam mal damit anfangen. 
Lass uns dieses Trainig mal im Auge behalten, vielleicht sind wir ja nicht die einzigen? (da gibts z.B. jemanden, der zwischendurch ein paar Callanetics- Übungen anbieten würde, gell bifi?)


----------



## TheBlues (20. Januar 2004)

Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, vergiss es, der Marathon wird doch sicher auch im Fernesehen übertragen?!  ?)


OK, da bin ich dabei 




			
				Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Ziel für den Marathon: Ankommen, aber nicht als Letzter! (Ob der "Hinterherkeucher" auch mitmacht?  ) Bin in meinem Leben aber noch nie über 60 km gefahren, sollte ergo wohl langsam mal damit anfangen.
> Lass uns dieses Trainig mal im Auge behalten, vielleicht sind wir ja nicht die einzigen? (da gibts z.B. jemanden, der zwischendurch ein paar Callanetics- Übungen anbieten würde, gell bifi?)


na, wenn ihr sooo viel zeit habt, mich mitzunehmen.......
...dann...


----------



## nils (20. Januar 2004)

Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte mal jemand Lust eine tempomässig moderat angelegte Trainingsrunde für den Schwarzwaldbollenhut- Ultrabike einzulegen, welche den bisher üblichen Zeit- und Kilometerrahmen sprengt?



Wenn ich am 12.02. die Klausuren hinter mir hab, hab ich auch wieder vor, ausgedehntere Touren von 60 km (ca. 1500 hm) und länger zu fahren. Wollte evtl. Anfang September den Schwarzwald Bikemarathon in Frutwangen fahren. Dafür gilt es halt noch, einige Höhenmeter zu fressen da die 5,5 Std von vor 2 Jahren noch ausbaufähig sind. Mal schauen ob's klappt...
Eine sehr schöne Marathontesttour ist Freiburg, Schaula, Feldberg, Hinterzarten, St. Märgen, Kandel und zum Abschluß einen der schönsten Singletraildownhills in der Umgebung. 100 km, fett Höhenmeter und viele schöne Trails (wie gesagt, für Waldautobahn braucht man kein... ). Und nach 8 Std. hat man dann auch langsam genug vom biken  Mach dich schon mal auf was gefasst 

Gruß


----------



## mugg (20. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen!!

Leider hat es ja wie erwartet nicht geklappt bei mir. Für längere touren hätte ich aber grundsätzlich auch grosses interesse. Ich will evtl. in kirchzarten dieses jahr nicht die kleine sondern mal die grosse runde machen, und einen monat später steht dann wie letztes jahr das swiss bike masters an....da gilt es sich (nur die kleine runde mit 3000 mtr.) auch zu verbessern. 

Wie ich riderman kenne ist der da auch dabei.

Bis dann
sporty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbiker1978 (20. Januar 2004)

hey hey... wenn ich recht sehe  dann entwickelt sich das ja langsam zum schlechtwetter-marathon-thread...

wollte dieses jahr eigentlich auch mal an den furtwanger marathon nicht nur denken. mal sehen, wie´s mit ferienjob, pflichtpraktikum und sonstigen umständen so hinhaut.

@tohamas, die anderen und insbesondere bifi: cllanetics brauch ich nicht, aber massagen für müde bikerbeine wären nicht schlecht...  

@sportler: hui, du machst deinem namen ja alle ehre... 
mit "großer runde" meinst du schon die 115km/3500hm, oder? respekt! 
schade, dass du nicht dabei warst... 

öhm, noch was in eigener sache: hat jemand interesse an föllich verbogenen `98er crossmax? 


grüßle


----------



## mugg (20. Januar 2004)

Nene, so schlimme ist sie nicht mtb. Sind nur 3150 hm. Bin bisher immer den marathon gefahren.....aber man muss sich ja mal steigern  . 

Swiss bike ist da schlimmer, das sind genauso viele hm aber auf nur 76 km. Das schon etwas härter zumal die abfahrten auch so anspruchsvoll sind das von erholung nicht die rede sein kann. Ein stück 900 hm runter auf 7 km länge. 

Aber bis dahin ist wieder ein langer weg.


----------



## mtbiker1978 (20. Januar 2004)

sportler1 schrieb:
			
		

> Swiss bike ist da schlimmer, das sind genauso viele hm aber auf nur 76 km. Das schon etwas härter zumal die abfahrten auch so anspruchsvoll sind das von erholung nicht die rede sein kann. Ein stück 900 hm runter auf 7 km länge.



oh, das klingt ja richtig lekker... auf den abfahrten hier in kirchzarten hab ich mich auch nie so richtig erholt...


----------



## nils (20. Januar 2004)

mtbiker1978 schrieb:
			
		

> hey hey... wenn ich recht sehe  dann entwickelt sich das ja langsam zum schlechtwetter-marathon-thread...



 AAAaahahhhhhhhrrrgggr...

So war der kleine Ausrutscher aber nicht gemeint
Nicht das hier der Eindruck ensteht, in diesem Fred würden Touren unterstützt, deren Routen hauptsächlich über Waldautobahnen führen und bei denen es darum geht in einer bestimmten Zeit an einem bestimmten Ort zu sein... wo kämen wir denn da hin?   
Was sagt den die Fred-Leiterin dazu?

Verwirrt: Nils.


----------



## mtbiker1978 (20. Januar 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> AAAaahahhhhhhhrrrgggr...
> 
> Verwirrt: Nils.



endlich mal!!! 

nee, ernsthaft: natüüüüürlich sollten diese beiträge hier keinerlei anspruch auf substitution des urtümlichsten aller urtümlichen und durch uns mit hehrer absicht verkörperten bike-gedanken durch ein innovatives, geradezu radikal in konträrerer relation dazu stehendes neue moment erheben! 

sodenn schlage ich vor: 

tohamas, ihre geneigte gesinnung vorausgesetzt, wird ihnen kraft der gnade des frühesten eintrages hiermit die ehre zu theil, einen neuen fred zu eröffnen. thema: bollenhutmarathonvorbereitung i.w.s.
wer dafür ist, hebe bitte die rechte hand! wer dagegen ist, schweige auf ewig!

...


----------



## boarderking (21. Januar 2004)

> Eine sehr schöne Marathontesttour ist Freiburg, Schaula, Feldberg, Hinterzarten, St. Märgen, Kandel und zum Abschluß einen der schönsten Singletraildownhills in der Umgebung. 100 km, fett Höhenmeter und viele schöne Trails


kann ich nur zustimmen, aber für den anfang kann man auch von breitnau nach stegen abfahren und dann zurück nach freiburg , sind auch dchon über 100 km, gruss holger( dabei sieht man auch ein stück orginal bikemarathon)


----------



## bifi (21. Januar 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> AAAaahahhhhhhhrrrgggr...
> 
> So war der kleine Ausrutscher aber nicht gemeint
> Nicht das hier der Eindruck ensteht, in diesem Fred würden Touren unterstützt, deren Routen hauptsächlich über Waldautobahnen führen und bei denen es darum geht in einer bestimmten Zeit an einem bestimmten Ort zu sein... wo kämen wir denn da hin?
> ...



Das geht natürlich nicht.   So prekäre Angelegenheiten, wie Höhenmeterfresserei, Leistungsdiagnostik, stundenlange Marathonprobefahrten, sollten wir lieber gemütlich bei einem Kaffee besprechen. Nicht hier  , wir haben schließlich einen Ruf zu verlieren...  



			
				Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> Lass uns dieses Trainig mal im Auge behalten, vielleicht sind wir ja nicht die einzigen? (da gibts z.B. jemanden, der zwischendurch ein paar Callanetics- Übungen anbieten würde, gell bifi?)



Hey, Tohamas! *WOHER* weißt Du wie man Callanetics schreibt???    Du hast doch nicht eins von diesen wahnsinnig erotischen Videos im Regal stehen? Das würde natürlich erklären warum Du so gut mit den Problemzonen Bauch, Beine, Po  zurechtkommst!!!    Jaa, lange Touren sobald es etwas gemütlicher draussen wird. ..Sonne und/oder warm...  Damit man eben nicht Ententanz oder Callanetics-übungen machen muß um die Füße warm zu halten, wenn mal Pausen eingelegt werden. Soll ja vorkommen, daß manche Leute ihr Rad spontan wegwerfen, um ne Runde joggen zu gehen. Oder daß die Kette reißt, oder das Schaltwerk versorgt werden will. Wie gesagt, vielleicht besprechen wir das einfach mal nach einer der nächsten Sonntagstouren bei einem Kaffee oder einem Hopfensaft. 

Lieben Gruß


----------



## mugg (21. Januar 2004)

Gute idee von bifi....wenn ich es denn mal wieder schaffe bei euch dabei zu sein  .

Ich gebe die hoffnung aber nicht auf.

Bis dann hoffentlich bald mal wieder


----------



## boarderking (22. Januar 2004)

> wie man Callanetics schreibt???   Du hast doch nicht eins von diesen wahnsinnig erotischen Videos im Regal stehen?



ist das nich von diesen spinnern der Zensiert


----------



## bifi (22. Januar 2004)

boarderking schrieb:
			
		

> ist das nich von diesen spinnern der ****[/URL]



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search.php?searchid=18369

solche beiträge kommen dabei raus, wenn man in 2 Tagen hunderttausend mal das forum zumüllt. Dein link zu irgendwelchen Sekten, ob Spinner oder nicht, gehört hier meiner Meinung nach nicht her. Geh doch in Zukunft einfach früher schlafen, oder fahr mehr Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riderman (22. Januar 2004)

bollenhutmarathonvorbereitung  

Hee   kuhler fred  bollenhutmarathonvorbereitung  

Klingt ja Weltklasse,  vorallem nicht so schnell  wie "Bläck Forescht Beik Maradon"  oder ???

@ Sporty  - du könntest duch der Chef werden von dem bollenhutmarathonvorbereitung   - du wirst hier sicherlich der kernigste sein  


@Tohamas @ the blues - hat ihr das Rennen wieder unter euch aus gemacht am Sonntag.


Naja schade    war die letzten  10 Tage immer auf Schicht


----------



## TheBlues (22. Januar 2004)

Riderman schrieb:
			
		

> @Tohamas @ the blues - hat ihr das Rennen wieder unter euch aus gemacht am Sonntag.


neee, diesmal hab ich das eindeutig für mich entschieden !!!!


----------



## mtbiker1978 (22. Januar 2004)

TheBlues schrieb:
			
		

> neee, diesmal hab ich das eindeutig für mich entschieden !!!!



na, du hast ja aber auch das beste dafür getan... wenn ich da nur an die kette denk


----------



## mtbiker1978 (22. Januar 2004)

Riderman schrieb:
			
		

> bollenhutmarathonvorbereitung
> 
> Hee   kuhler fred  bollenhutmarathonvorbereitung
> 
> Klingt ja Weltklasse,  vorallem nicht so schnell  wie "Bläck Forescht Beik Maradon"  oder ???



recht hast du!  - um die vielgerühmten worte eines konsequenten teilnehmers (wir wollen keine namen nennen, aber tohamas, weiß, wer gemeint ist!  ) zu bemühen: "kompetenz durch ausstrahlung!"


----------



## mugg (22. Januar 2004)

@ Sporty  - du könntest duch der Chef werden von dem bollenhutmarathonvorbereitung   - du wirst hier sicherlich der kernigste sein  


He, gibt es hier noch einen anderen sportler??? In meinem alter ist man doch nicht der kernigste  

Ausserdem komme ich ja immer nur zu besuch zu euch nach freiburg. Aber fahre gerne so viel mit wie möglich. Wird in zukunft sicher auch besser zu organisieren sein von einer seit aus.


----------



## Tohamas (22. Januar 2004)

Ich sehe es ja ein, es tut mir leid!!
Ich hoffe nur, dass ich jetzt diesen Fred nicht in Verruf gebracht habe, das wäre mir schon arg...
Wie oben angeregt, habe ich mal was passendes eröffnet, natürlich ohne irgendwelche Bezüge zu unserem elitären Singletrailhaufen herzustellen!

@bifi: Callanetics = mui erotico!
         Kaffee ist prinzipiell auch dodal eroddisch!

hey, näxten Sonntag bin ich nicht da, Höhlenverbandstagung. Aber ihr fallt ja ohne mich jetzt auch schon ganz passabel hin, ich glaube, ich kann euch auch mal alleine loslassen (Nils: Merke dir: bei einem Sturz musst du hinterher am Boden liegen, bluten und jammern oder auch wahlweise fluchen. Üb das bitte nochmal!)


----------



## nils (22. Januar 2004)

Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> (Nils: Merke dir: bei einem Sturz musst du hinterher am Boden liegen, bluten und jammern oder auch wahlweise fluchen. Üb das bitte nochmal!)



Huch, das hättest du mir vorher sagen sollen. Das Gehupfe durch das ganze komische Grünzeugs war ganz schön spannend. Ach, danke übrigens, dass du "Halt!" gerufen hast


----------



## mugg (23. Januar 2004)

Was geht eigentlich diesen sonntag?? Ich mach mal wieder einen versuch  
vielleicht klappt es ja diesen mal. Zumindst stehen die chancen nicht schlecht.

sporty


----------



## bifi (23. Januar 2004)

sportler1 schrieb:
			
		

> Was geht eigentlich diesen sonntag?? Ich mach mal wieder einen versuch
> vielleicht klappt es ja diesen mal. Zumindst stehen die chancen nicht schlecht.
> 
> sporty




Das Examen rückt näher und das schlechte Gewissen hat daher reelle Chancen mich vom Radfahren abzuhalten. Ich werde aber versuchen jetzt so gut wie's geht Gas zu geben und könnte dann am So um 11 am Treffpunkt sein. Ich brauch ja auch Auslauf.    Definitiv kann ich aber diesmal nix zusagen. 

 Wie sieht's bei Euch aus?  Radeln wär, wenn das Wetter so bleibt, auf jeden Fall gut für den Teint!!! Wir können zwar schon gut fallen, Tohamas, aber für den legendären Gesichtsausdruck beim Wurzeldrop     müssen wir noch üben. Naja, dann in zwei Wochen wieder Unterweisung vom Großmeister!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riderman (23. Januar 2004)

2 freds     bissel  stressig nich

Tour für den Sonntag???

gibt es da schon Vorschläge??


----------



## mugg (23. Januar 2004)

Ich könnte am sonntag.....hab das organisiert!!!!

Hoffentlich können noch andere.......du hast zeit Rider???


----------



## mtbiker1978 (23. Januar 2004)

sonntag sieht schlecht aus - der opa meiner freundin hat nen runden geburtstag, da darf der schwiegerenkel in spe natürlich nicht fehlen. ist vielleicht auch ganz gut so - so besteht wenigstens nicht die gafhr, dass es mich diesmal wieder auf die fre...sorry: auf meine beißwerkzeuge haut und größere kolateralschäden am fahrbaren untersatz entstehen...

na, ich wünsch euch jedenfalls viel spaß!

tohamas: sehr löblich! 100 punkte *sfg*


----------



## nils (23. Januar 2004)

Sonntag kann ich auch noch nichts sagen. Je nach Stärke (bzw. Schwäche) des schlechten Lerngewissens komm ich um 11 Uhr vielleicht vorbeigeschneit...


----------



## nobs (23. Januar 2004)

wenn morgen der DHL noch kommt dann bin ich dabei. 
Die Bestätigung das die Teile raus sind kam heut    aber es wird knapp  
Zum Bolletraining werd ich mal besser keine Stellung nehmen dieses Jahr


----------



## TheBlues (24. Januar 2004)

sportler1 schrieb:
			
		

> Was geht eigentlich diesen sonntag?? Ich mach mal wieder einen versuch
> vielleicht klappt es ja diesen mal. Zumindst stehen die chancen nicht schlecht.
> 
> sporty


tja, werd mich für sonntag wohl (mangels fahrgelegenheit) nicht als bremser zur verfügung stellen können.  
werd wohl wieder mal die heimischen berge unsicher machen  

wünsch euch aber zahlreiches erscheinen und viel spass!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krischaan (24. Januar 2004)

Moin miteinander,
bin am Sonntag wahrscheinlich auch am Start (es sei denn ich entscheide mich doch zugunsten des Schneesports). Muß man ja schließlich ausnutzen, wenn so viele nicht dabei sind. Vielleicht kann ich mir ja einen Stammplatz in der Schlechtwetterrunde erstreiten !


----------



## mugg (24. Januar 2004)

Hi, also ich könnte morgen mal. Hoffe das noch andere zeit haben sonst brauche ich nämlich auch nicht nach freiburg zu fahren.

Kann noch jemand mit sicherheit zusagen??


----------



## nobs (24. Januar 2004)

sportler1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, also ich könnte morgen mal. Hoffe das noch andere zeit haben sonst brauche ich nämlich auch nicht nach freiburg zu fahren.
> 
> Kann noch jemand mit sicherheit zusagen??



leider nein aber definitiv absagen kann ich, Ich bin raus, mien Hals macht gerade Ärger und die Nase fängt auch schon an zu jucken    werde mich heute mal einer Echinaceakur unterziehen und früh ins Bett dann dürfte wenigstens die nächste Woche wieder gerettet sein


----------



## nils (24. Januar 2004)

Da ja Absagen gerade der Renner ist, mach ich das auch mal. Das schlechte Gewissen hat gesiegt und ich sitz morgen am Schreibtisch *würg*. Ab Mitte Februar wir alles Besser

@nobs: Gute Besserung!

Gruß, Nils.


----------



## bifi (24. Januar 2004)

Grippe im Anflug  ...daher sage ich jetzt auch mal für morgen ab. Bißchen kalt ist es ja schon...



			
				Riderman schrieb:
			
		

> 2 freds     bissel  stressig nich
> 
> Tour für den Sonntag???
> 
> gibt es da schon Vorschläge??



Stimmt, zwei Freds hätten gar nicht sein müssen. Einziger Vorteil ist, man kann zwei Touren parallel planen, ohne dabei zu sehr durcheinander zu kommen...  Gruß an die MULTITASKING-spezialisten.   Wenn es sich auf die Dauer als umständlich erweist, können wir ja eine Fusion in Betracht ziehen!  Oder wir nehmen den Schlechtwetter fred für den Winter und den Bollenhut für den Sommer?

Viel Spaß den Radlern, zieht Euch warm an! Und gute Besserung an alle Schnupfnasen!


----------



## boarderking (24. Januar 2004)

> solche beiträge kommen dabei raus, wenn man in 2 Tagen hunderttausend mal das forum zumüllt. Dein link zu irgendwelchen Sekten, ob Spinner oder nicht, gehört hier meiner Meinung nach nicht her. Geh doch in Zukunft einfach früher schlafen, oder fahr mehr Rad.



Danke  sehr vernünftiger tipp.


----------



## tobi (24. Januar 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Da ja Absagen gerade der Renner ist, mach ich das auch mal. Das schlechte Gewissen hat gesiegt und ich sitz morgen am Schreibtisch *würg*. Ab Mitte Februar wir alles Besser
> 
> @nobs: Gute Besserung!
> 
> Gruß, Nils.



Jetzt wo mein Bike wieder läuft sagen alle ab - nun gut - war ja heut schon aufm Rosskopf - dann werd ich morgen Snowboarden gehen. Vielleicht wirds ja nächtes Wochenende was.

@alle kranken: Gute Besserung
@alle lernenden: Viel Spaß beim lernen


----------



## Riderman (24. Januar 2004)

War heut schon im Schnee  und könnte  :kotz:   abartig  was machen den die ganzen LEute da oben  


@alle kranken: Gute Besserung
@alle lernenden: da müsst ihr durch

Werd morgen mit Sporty doch lieber radeln gehn, hoffe da sind dann weniger unterwegs

Ach mal noch was anderes: 

Habt ihr ein Rad-Geschäft in FR was ihr empfehlen könnt?

Hab nur welche die ich NICHT empfehlen kann-.


----------



## boarderking (25. Januar 2004)

Lieber Boarderking,
vielleicht solltest du dir mal die Verhaltensregeln durchlesen die hier im Forum gelten.
Solche Beiträge bitte zukünftig unterlassen.

Grüße,
Tobi


----------



## boarderking (25. Januar 2004)

icht dacht mal extratour aber iust auch ******** und hild virallem. nur bikepalace ist cool ist in der schwarzwald strasse , unfreundliche typen abert op npreise 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobs (25. Januar 2004)

@boarderking,

Ich denke mal das du Voll wie tausend Mann warst als du den Beitrag geschrieben hast, und selbst das wäre keine Entschuldigung.
Ich schlage vor das du dich einfach entschuldigst.
Ansonsten bin Ich dafür das du aus dem Forum verwiesen wirst, weil das einfach kein Proletenforum sondern ein Bikeforum ist.


----------



## nils (25. Januar 2004)

@boarderking:
Halt einfach den Rand und lass das Müllgeschreibe! Das will hier NIEMAND! Eine Entschuldigung und anschließend eine längere Abstinenz deinerseits wäre angebracht. Aber Letzteres ist ja zum Glück eh bald der Fall... 





> jetzt eh weg (neuseeland bis sep.2004)


Vielleicht findest du dort auch ein wenig Benehmen.


----------



## TheBlues (25. Januar 2004)

@Boarderking

wenn du mal anstand und gewisse umgangsformen erlernt hast, darfst du dich gern wieder melden....aber bis dahin......

da sag ich nur eins: ...und tschüss !!!!!!!!!


----------



## nils (25. Januar 2004)

Danke Tobi!


----------



## nobs (25. Januar 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Tobi!


 Tobi


----------



## Tohamas (25. Januar 2004)

Da hab ich wohl was verpasst, mit dem König der Bretter. Aber scheint ja sehr egal zu sein...  

Habt ihrs jetzt geschafft, ne Runde zu drehen?
Ich durfte nach der prickelnden Sitzung auch noch Möbelschleppen und Renovieren helfen, und das am heiligen Sonntag! Ich scheine nur von gottlosen Gesellen umgeben zu sein. 
Nächsten Sonntag will ich jetzt aber wieder!
Bis bald, ihr habt mir gefehlt!


----------



## mugg (26. Januar 2004)

Hallo Zusammen!!

Jepp, Riderman und ich waren gestern. War eine frostige angelegenheit. Anbei wenn es klappt ein paar bilder. Bitte nicht zuviel erwarten, sind nur mit dem handy gemacht.

Bis dann mal wieder


----------



## Riderman (26. Januar 2004)

Aloah


......war eine frostige angelegenheit -  das kann man wohl sagen  . Hätte nie gedacht das wir bis auf den Schauinsland kommen. 

@ sportler - die Wärme und die sonne hast du wohl rausgeschnitten  

Danke an den Renaultfahrer der ab Eduardshöhe sich durchgewühlt hatte bis Abzweig. Gieshübel. Teer kann eine wundervolle Sache sein - auch nochmal dank an den "Teererfinder".  


@alle in FR - ich muss nochmal auf die Frage zu dem Radgeschäft zurückomme, nachdem hier soviel Müll von königlichen Surfern abgelassen wurde - also -  ein gutes in FR?  Wer kennt eines?


Schneeflöckchen, Weissröckchen.......neinichbinnichtbetrunken  

ciao


----------



## mugg (26. Januar 2004)

Ok Rider.....die sonne ist leider auf dem bild mit der bank nicht so zu sehen... da sieht man dann halt doch das ein handy nicht wirklich eine richtige kamera ersetzen kann....aber besser als nichts...oder??

Ich kann aber bestätigen das dort die sonne schien und es leicht schneite dazu......also ein wunderschöner wintertag   und dazu noch auf dem bike  . Bist auf den kleinen umfaller von mir ist ja auch nicht viel passiert   und die schaltung ist auch wieder von alleine aufgetaut.

Kann man mal wieder machen......und alle die nicht fahren waren...... ihr habt was verpasst  

sporty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (26. Januar 2004)

Riderman schrieb:
			
		

> @alle in FR - ich muss nochmal auf die Frage zu dem Radgeschäft zurückomme, nachdem hier soviel Müll von königlichen Surfern abgelassen wurde - also -  ein gutes in FR?  Wer kennt eines?



Kommt darauf an was du suchst. Hier eine kleine Auswahl:

-*Dynamo* (Erwinstr. Nähe Günterstalstr.) kleiner, sehr entspannter Laden, hat Kona und stabiles Zeugs und die meisten die dort schaffen haben auch einen MTB-Tick. Erste Anlaufadresse wenn ich was fürs Bike suche.

-*Last Minute Bikes* (Gegenüber Johanniskirche) auch nicht sehr groß, hat Felt und auch entspannter Leute hinter dem Tresen.

-*Kriterium*? (hinter HBF, EX-Velo Doctor) war noch nicht drin, kann aber fast nur gut sein.

-Dann gibts noch einen kleinen Laden im *Mobile* oben drin am HBF. Hat Tourenbikes und für Rohloff eine DER Anlaufstellen in Freiburg.

-*Bike Palast* (Schwarzwaldstr. nähe Ganter) hat mal dies mal das, sehr klein und nur Teile, manchmal etwas mürrisch, dafür manchmal sensationelle Preise. Zum "schauen was da ist und evtl. kaufen", nicht zum gezielten "ich kauf mir jetzt Teil xy"

Die zwei "Kauhäuser" Extratour und Hild sind ja wahrscheinlich bekannt. Beide haben eine große Auswahl. Wer Kleinteile für Shimano-Sachen (auch ältere) sucht ist beim Hild gut aufgehoben.

Gruß


----------



## nobs (26. Januar 2004)

Metzger Zweiräder; Andre Jenne; 
musse gugge hier http://www.adfc-bw.de/freiburg/service/stadteil.htm


----------



## nils (26. Januar 2004)

nobs schrieb:
			
		

> Andre Jenne; [/url]



Huch, hatte den Herscher über das multidimensionale Chaos ganz vergessen  Bin recht selten in der Ecke...


----------



## nobs (28. Januar 2004)

ab heute geht meine Schaltung wieder erste Sahne    aber für eine Tour wird wohl am WE zu viel Schnee liegen aber auf die nächste Runde freue ich mich jetzt schon Grüßle an alle


----------



## Riderman (29. Januar 2004)

Danke für die radladen tips  

Mit Extratour bin ich nich sooooooooooo ganz zufrieden        aber das ist eine andre Geschcihte.

Sütterlin - solala


----------



## mugg (29. Januar 2004)

Rider ist auch wieder back..... dann musst halt dein zeug hier bei uns kaufen....da hast ja genug läden die nicht so schlecht sind.  

Will ja eh nochmal nachfragen wegen dem sponsern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bifi (29. Januar 2004)

oder Fallen kann soooo schön sein!

Habe heute ein paar schneeproben auf'm roßkopf genommen und einige neue Erkenntnisse gewonnen:

1. mein Bremsen quietschen im Schnee nicht!   Dafür 2. bremsen sie auch gar nicht  , aber das macht gar nichts, denn 3. im butterweichen Neuschnee zu Fallen macht einfach Spaaß  !!! Viertens: man wird gar nicht dreckig... (och mennooo)  Fünftens: es gibt noch andere Verrückte hier: als ich wieder runterfuhr, kam mir ein Jogger in kuzen Shorts und T-Shirt entgegen!!! 

Hasta la vista


----------



## mugg (30. Januar 2004)

Die schneeproben habe ich am we ja auch genommen und kann nur zustimmen das das nicht so schlimm ist.   Bei mir istaber meim hochfahren passiert. Die scheibenbremsen funzen zum glück auch im schnee....sonst hätte ich sicher noch öfter den schnee getestet  .

Geht jemand am we?? Soll ja richtig warm werden....oder gehen alle boarden oder skifahren.


----------



## mtbiker1978 (30. Januar 2004)

sportler1 schrieb:
			
		

> Die schneeproben habe ich am we ja auch genommen und kann nur zustimmen das das nicht so schlimm ist.   Bei mir istaber meim hochfahren passiert. Die scheibenbremsen funzen zum glück auch im schnee....sonst hätte ich sicher noch öfter den schnee getestet  .
> 
> Geht jemand am we?? Soll ja richtig warm werden....oder gehen alle boarden oder skifahren.




...in den garten! 
(und die ganz harten in den vorgarten...)

also ich wäre wieder dabei  

bis sonntag! 

grüßle


----------



## nils (30. Januar 2004)

Also Sonntag bin ich sehr wahrscheinlich nicht dabei... Montag, Mittwoch und Samstag Klausur :kotz:

Dafür hab ich vorhin recht spontan versucht, auf den Kyfelsen zu fahren (hat aber nicht ganz geklappt). Zuerst auf Singletrails und dann auf Waldautobahn. Als dann die Fahrspuren endeten, bin auch ich gescheitert. Mit 30 cm Schnee war ich bergauf irgendwie etwas überfordert.
Dafür runter...    Sowohl am Anfang kurz durch den tiefen Schnee auf der Waldautobahn sowie auch die anschließenden Singletrails... *seufz* und gleich noch ein *schwelg* evtl. noch ein kruzes *ahhh* 
Hoffentlich ist der Schnee noch so schön, wenn ich wieder etwas mehr Zeit hab. Dann wird halt wenns nicht mehr geht einfach hochgelaufen.
Verschneite Singletrails sind absolut genial!

Gruß und viel Spaß, Nils


----------



## Tohamas (31. Januar 2004)

Also, ich wär schon gern mal wieder dabei, aber so ganz alleine?

Wer kommt denn?

@TheBlues: Abholen?

@Nils: Sie haben Post!


----------



## bifi (31. Januar 2004)

Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich wär schon gern mal wieder dabei, aber so ganz alleine?
> 
> Wer kommt denn?
> 
> ...



der mtbiker hat doch auch schon zugesagt. Wecker stellen!!! Diese Art von Ausreden gelten hier nicht!   The Blues kommt bestimmt auch mit   .Dann seid Ihr schon mal drei.  Ich wär dann höchstwahrscheinlich auch dabei. Aber noch nicht todsicher ... Es soll ja den Film "Die Rückkehr des schlechten Gewissens Teil 2" geben. Und je nach Lernfortschritt wird der früher oder später ins Programm aufgenommen. Wär schön, wenn's morgen klappt. also mit radeln. A quelle heure?


----------



## nobs (31. Januar 2004)

meiner einer hätte ja auch luscht, aber nicht den ganzen Tag.
Ich war heut auf dem Kandel Rodeln es hat schon mächtig getaut, dadurch Pappschnee    nich so gut zum Fahren, grad wo ich doch wieder die fetten Walzen drauf habe hinten jetzt 2,3er    also wie sieht´s mit frühstart aus 10:00 oder 10:30 starten ? so bis 13:30 Uhr dann könnte ich noch mit der Failie Rodeln am nachmittag


----------



## mugg (31. Januar 2004)

Ich morgen leider eher nicht  . Viel spass auf jeden fall.

Nächste woche vielleicht wieder.


----------



## TheBlues (31. Januar 2004)

Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich wär schon gern mal wieder dabei, aber so ganz alleine?
> 
> Wer kommt denn?
> 
> @TheBlues: Abholen?


werde dieses mal wohl aussetzen. war heut bereits im schneematsch unterwegs, und bin nicht sonderlich angetan....

trotzdem viel vergnügen


----------



## nils (31. Januar 2004)

Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> @Nils: Sie haben Post!




Sie haben Antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bifi (1. Februar 2004)

Sonnenschein ist gar nicht so gefährlich. Jetzt frühstücken. Um 11.30 fahr ich. (ab N. Wiehre Bhf.) Wer kommt der kommt.  Bis denn!


----------



## tobi (1. Februar 2004)

Hmm... 11.30 Uhr reicht mir wohl nicht mehr. Dann geh ich heute mittag halt alleine in die Schlammschlacht.


----------



## bifi (1. Februar 2004)

Wir haben ja schon einige erstaunte Blicke von Wanderern eingefangen, als wir zu siebzehnt die Berge runtergejuckelt sind, aber glaubt mir, wenn drei Mädels durch die Gegend heizen, sind die Blicke nochmal um eine Potenz ungläubiger. Scheint echt selten vorzukommen... War eine sehr nette Runde heute.   

 Für den nächsten Sonntag sag ich schonmal:  11 Uhr Wiehre Bahnhof. Damit das nicht wieder so ein Hin und Her wird. 
Und anscheinend ist die Anmeldung per Handzeichen  auch nötig.  

@nobs: Sorry, 10 Uhr war einfach zu früh.

Gruß, bifi

p.s. *handheb*
pps: next sunday ist der letzte sonntag vorm ersten bollenhutmarathonvorbereitungstermin (15.2.)!!!


----------



## Tohamas (1. Februar 2004)

Na, sieht ja mal so aus, als wären die Mädels wieder hardcore- mässig den Jungs davongeradelt!   

Naja, da Guido nicht wollte/konnte, kam ich halt auch nicht, denn ohne meinen Guido fahr ich nirgendwo hin! Im Ernst, so alleine nach FR juckeln ist ein bisschen übertrieben, ich war halt am Blauen.

Für nächsten So kann ich noch nicht verbindlich die Hand heben, da schwebt noch was höhliges über mir...

@nils: keine Sorge, deine Lampe befindet sich in bester Gesellschaft...


----------



## nils (1. Februar 2004)

*handheb*

Nächsten Sonntag bin ich wieder dabei. Wir müssen ja alle noch fleißig für die erste bollenhutmarathonvorbereitungsausfahrt trainieren, damit die auch ein richtiger Hammer wird  Wenn sich das Wetter weiterhin so entwickelt, haben wir ja auch keine Probleme mit zuviel Schnee und können die kurzärmeligen Sachen rausholen...

@Tohamas:
Wir können sie ja noch ein Weilchen zusammen im dunklen Eck liegen lassen... vielleicht werden es ja noch mehr.

@tobi:
Wir wollen Beweise  

Gruß


----------



## nobs (1. Februar 2004)

bifi schrieb:
			
		

> @nobs: Sorry, 10 Uhr war einfach zu früh.
> 
> Gruß, bifi
> 
> ...



bin mal ganz gemütlich zum Rosskopf geradelt hab aber die letzetn 100 Hm ausgelassen war mir zu matschig, somit bin ich dann noch ins bombenloch    haben ja nen mächtigen Sprung angeschaufelt also den werd ich sicher nicht fahren


----------



## tobi (1. Februar 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> @tobi:
> Wir wollen Beweise
> 
> Gruß



das war ja mal wieder klar... keiner glaubt mir. Was müsst ihr auch immer schon so früh losfahren. Um die Uhrzeit ist Sonntags doch noch keiner Wach.


----------



## mtbiker1978 (2. Februar 2004)

...und ich wunder mich noch, dass um 11:00 (jaaaaa, ich war pünktlich - und ausgeschlafen!  ) niemand da war... tja, hab ich halt das akademische viertele verstreichen lassen und bin dann eben auf eigene faust (bzw. fuß...) losgeradelt. war echt mordsmäßig matschig  und z.t. doch noch fies vereist  , hat aber auch ein bisschen spaß gemacht . natüüürlich nicht halb soviel wie mit euch, liebe mitstreitende im kampf gegen die unbilden des wetters  und glaubt´s mir oder nicht: sogar ohne sturz!  

näxten so wird nix - uroma der freundin und meine werte frau mama haben geburtstag... 

güßle!


----------



## Krischaan (3. Februar 2004)

mein Snowboarderherz blutet, mein Bikerherz lacht:

der Rosskopf ist fast schneefrei, frühlingshafte Temperaturen, keine Sau unterwegs (bis auf die krakehlende Schulklasse auf dem Turm)...

...uuuupsi  -  da gibt's ja Leute die vormittags unter der Woche arbeiten müssen! 
Das war jetzt aber wirklich taktlos von mir.  

Mit nächstem Sonntag ist es wie meistens bei mir: mein Daumen ist in Mittelstellung und wird erst kurzfristig nach oben oder unten gehn. Samstag ist nämlich Purzeltagsparty hier im Haus. Und da versprech ich lieber nichts, was ich nachher nicht halten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (3. Februar 2004)

wer war das denn heute nachmittag (gegen halb 5 rum?) auf der roten laache? könnt ja sein dass das welche ausn forum hier warn... falls ja: ich war einer von den beiden motorradfahrern oben aufn rastplatz


----------



## nobs (3. Februar 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> wer war das denn heute nachmittag (gegen halb 5 rum?) auf der roten laache? könnt ja sein dass das welche ausn forum hier warn... falls ja: ich war einer von den beiden motorradfahrern oben aufn rastplatz



aber immer schön auf die 2 Meter regel achten


----------



## lelebebbel (3. Februar 2004)

keine angst, ich fahr keinen radfahrern um die ohren. kenne das problem selber gut genug  

eigentlich machen das sowieso eher autofahrer, oder?


----------



## Wooly (3. Februar 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> wer war das denn heute nachmittag (gegen halb 5 rum?) auf der roten laache? könnt ja sein dass das welche ausn forum hier warn... falls ja: ich war einer von den beiden motorradfahrern oben aufn rastplatz



Bub, die verblendeten Freiburger wissen doch gar nicht wo die Rote Lache ist, bist geographisch im vollkommen falschen Fred gelandet ;-)))
Ich bin da übrigens auch öfter, liegt auf meiner Hausstrecke, und du bist also einer von den 156556763545656676 Motorradfahrern, die da so durchschnittlich an einem Wochenende durchfahren .. ;-))) ... ich bin ja immer froh wenn ich das Inferno im Sommer nur kurz kreuzen muß ... Wurstsalat ohe !!!


----------



## lelebebbel (3. Februar 2004)

nene du, am wochende fahr ich da sicher nicht lang - da steht man ja sogar mitn motorrad fast im stau!
da kennt man als indernähevomschwarzwald-wohner bessere (weniger befahrene) sträßchen. oder fährt gleich nach fronkraisch. oder halt fahrrad 


hab übrigens garnicht drauf geachtet, ob das hier ein freiburger oder sonstwas fred is - dachte mir nur, die die da im schlamm rumfahren bei 6-8 grad anfang februar könnte man schon als *"schlechtwetterbiker"* bezeichnen (naja geschneit hats auch nicht gerade.. egal), also hier rein


----------



## nils (3. Februar 2004)

Marcus Thiel schrieb:
			
		

> Bub, die verblendeten Freiburger wissen doch gar nicht wo die Rote Lache ist, bist geographisch im vollkommen falschen Fred gelandet ;-)))



Vorschnell ist die Jugend mit dem Worte, klar kenn ich die Rote Lache. Ist schließlich _das_ Schauinslandpendant bei Baden-Baden um sich mit dem Mopped erstklassig den Schädel an einem Baum einzurammen. Schöne Strecke, aber meist zuviel los (und den Schauinsland kenn ich besser  ).
Außerdem kann man sich mit dem MTB auf einem Singletrail viel unbeschwerter auf die Nase packen, ganz ohne 40t-Gegenverkehr, Kurvenzuparker und Ich-geb-mit-meiner-Fireblade-und-130PS-auf-Geraden-Vollgas-weil-ich-so-toll-bin-um-in-Kurven-wieder-zu-schieben-Spackos an denen man mit einem 50 PS Mopped halt einfach nicht vorbeikommt (falls man an seinem Leben hängt)...

Der Süden wird unterschätzt 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (6. Februar 2004)

Wollte mal an diesen Sonntag erinnern, da es in diesem Fred irgendwie verdächtig ruhig geworden ist.
Übliche Zeit, üblicher Ort, aber wenn das Wetter passt, könnte es eine etwas ausgedehntere Runde als nur Kybfelsen oder Rosskopf werden. Also am Samstag abend schön brav den Teller leer essen und früh ins Bettchen


----------



## mtbiker1978 (6. Februar 2004)

...umso schlechter die moral 

hallo an alle,

ich wollte nur nochmal bestätigen: ich kann diesen sonntag leider nicht dabei sein, sogern ich auch wollte. familiäre verpflichtungen gehen eben vor 

sonnige grüßle  und happy trails 

daniel

ps: wobei, am sonntag soll´s ja angeblich wieder schneien...


----------



## nils (6. Februar 2004)

mtbiker1978 schrieb:
			
		

> familiäre verpflichtungen gehen eben vor



Und was ist biken? Etwa nur ein Hobby? Tststs... 

Viel Spaß beim Kuchen essen, Kaffe trinken, faul, dick und langsam werden


----------



## nobs (6. Februar 2004)

Tja leider gehts bei mir dieses WE nicht, da mich zur Zeit eine Erkältung  heimsucht die sich gewaschen hat   habe heute schon 8 Kopfschmerztabletten reingeschoben deswegen verabschiede ich mich jetzt auch erstmal. Happy Trails


----------



## mugg (7. Februar 2004)

Bei mir wird auch wieder nichts   Meine frau hat doch tatsächlich einfach leute zum brunch eingeladen......und das zur heiligen trainigszeit  

Naja. vielleicht besser so, sollen ja evtl. auch stürmische winde sein wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen hab. Dann kann mir schon nichts auf den kopf fallen.

Euch also viel spass und bis eion andermal


----------



## Tohamas (7. Februar 2004)

kann im Moment noch nicht fest zusagen, habe mit Freunden noch eine Marathonvorbereitungstour- Vorbereitungstour geplant, die wohl bei mir stattfindet. Ist aber alles noch nicht sicher. Daher: Wenn ich da bin, fahr ich Sonntag mit, bin ich nicht da, bin ich nur im Geiste bei euch!
(Trainiert wird aber auf jeden Fall!)

@TheBlues: Wegen fahrn oder so--> Telefon


----------



## nils (8. Februar 2004)

Nachdem es heute morgen noch wie aus Kübeln geschüttet hatte, hatte ich mich innerlich schon auf ein langes und gemütliches Frühstück eingestellt. Ein kurzes Telefonat mit Tohamas lies diesen Traum aber recht schnell platzen. Es schüttete immernoch. Was tut man nicht alles...
Kurz vorm losfahren verzogen sich jedoch die Wolken und blauer Himmel mit Sonnenschein kam hervor. So kam es dann, daß wir mit 8 Jungs und Mädels Richtung Rosskopf aufbrachen. Auf besonderen Wunsch von Tohamas war sogar etwas Waldautobahn dabei 
Die Sonne verzog sich dann aber auch recht schnell und nach einer kurzen Regenschauer kam noch Schneefall dazu... fast wie im April. Da es dann recht frisch wurde, haben wir die Runde erheblich abgekürzt. Man muß sich ja immer noch etwas Steigerungspotential erhalten


----------



## nobs (8. Februar 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem es heute morgen noch wie aus Kübeln geschüttet hatte, hatte ich mich innerlich schon auf ein langes und gemütliches Frühstück eingestellt. Ein kurzes Telefonat mit Tohamas lies diesen Traum aber recht schnell platzen. Es schüttete immernoch. Was tut man nicht alles...
> Kurz vorm losfahren verzogen sich jedoch die Wolken und blauer Himmel mit Sonnenschein kam hervor. So kam es dann, daß wir mit 8 Jungs und Mädels Richtung Rosskopf aufbrachen. Auf besonderen Wunsch von Tohamas war sogar etwas Waldautobahn dabei
> Die Sonne verzog sich dann aber auch recht schnell und nach einer kurzen Regenschauer kam noch Schneefall dazu... fast wie im April. Da es dann recht frisch wurde, haben wir die Runde erheblich abgekürzt. Man muß sich ja immer noch etwas Steigerungspotential erhalten



hört sich ja äusserst lecker an schade das ich nicht mit konnte, aber als ich beim Frühstück war hab ich echt Mitleid gehabt.   als es dann auch noch anfing zu Regnen mit Schneeinlage war ich dann schon ganz zufrieden mit der Entscheidung in der warmen Kammer zu sein.


----------



## Tohamas (8. Februar 2004)

@Nils: *VERRÄTER!!*    

...aber dank Sauna und lecker Essenseinladung wars doch noch ein sehr gelungener Tag!!

Bis nächsten Sonntag, da gibts die Marathon Tour, aber bei der Strecke witterungsabhängig, wurde beschlossen.

PS: Habt ihr schon gemerkt, dass man keine Fremdsmileys mehr einfügen kann? Wie langweilig!


----------



## bifi (9. Februar 2004)

ích fand den Tag auch ohne Sauna sehr gelungen. Immerhin hatten wir etwas Sonne, etwas Regen und etwas Schnee, was braucht man mehr?

Ich glaube übrigens, wir haben heute ein Geburtstagskind unter uns: 

 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch  zum Firmenjubiläum der Kompetenz-durch-Ausstrahlung GmbH! Du machst es genau richtig, Tohamas! Sich im höheren Lebensalter immer wieder neue Ziele setzen  ...  Bollenhutmarathon, gewagte Downhill   ...-drops  ..und die Judorolle muß halt auch immer wieder geübt werden  , sonst verlernt man sie.  Alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Bleib tapfer.

Tschöö, bifi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbiker1978 (9. Februar 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist biken? Etwa nur ein Hobby? Tststs...
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Kuchen essen, Kaffe trinken, faul, dick und langsam werden




*mampf*...isch...*futter*...weisch...*schluck*...gar net, was du meinsch, nils...*gähn*...*mal meine freundin kaffee  machen schick*...hmmm...das war das letzte stück schwarzwälder... aber eierlikörtorte ist noch da! *weiterfutter*...wie, biken? ich?? ...he, kommt heut kein Fußball im TV???  mann, hilfsch mir mal hoch, schatz? wie, du bist für solche lasten nicht ausgelegt??? das sind nicht mal 20kg mehr als sonst!!!  nix als ärger hat man...
ha, ihr würdet mich nicht wiedererkennen!  

ich freu mich schon drauf, keuchenderweise das ende des fahrerfeldes zu markieren  - sofern mein bike mich überhaupt noch aushält... 

wie auch immer:

natüüüürlich auch von mir alles liebe und gute zum geburtstag, mein lieber tohamas! *mich reck und dir auf die schulter klopf*  und wann gibt´s kuchen und kaffee?  

nun denn, muss was für mein sitzfleisch tun... ein referat harret noch seiner fertigstellung! 

liebe grüßle,
daniel


----------



## nils (9. Februar 2004)

*Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Tohamas!*



Feier mal schön, und lass es dir schmecken! Du kannst dann ja mit mtbiker den Versorgungswagen am Sonntag betreuen 

Gruß, Nils.


----------



## nobs (9. Februar 2004)

lieber Tohamas, natürlich auch von mir. 
Feier frölich und ausgelassen.    
Grüßle


----------



## Krischaan (9. Februar 2004)

Na dann auch von mir noch alles gute!

(jetzt weiss ich als passiver natürlich wieder gar ned so recht, wo die Technik diese tollen Happy-Birthday-Gimmiks versteckt, aber ich denk du akzeptierst die Gratulation auch so.)


----------



## TheBlues (9. Februar 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> *Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Tohamas!*


...von mir selbstverständlich auch !!!!!!    





			
				nils schrieb:
			
		

> Feier mal schön, und lass es dir schmecken! Du kannst dann ja mit mtbiker den Versorgungswagen am Sonntag betreuen


...ich auch will !!!!!!





			
				tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> @TheBlues: Wegen fahrn oder so--> Telefon


sorry, war am WE nicht da. aber vielleicht nächstes wochenende wieder..


----------



## Krischaan (10. Februar 2004)

Tohamas

hähä, habs gefunden. hab ja vormittags auch fast nix besseres zu tun als hier rumzuforschen oder radeln zu gehen   
(saubere Sache heute, der Boden ist schön hartgefroren, da schlammt nix)

Von wegen Schlechtwetterbiken bzw. Bollenhut  und so: 
melde mich hiermit offiziell für nächsten Sonntag ab.    Muß den Trainingsrückstand dann halt wieder unter der Woche alleine aufholen!!!

(ich such ja immer noch Leute, die unter der Woche vormittags zeit haben! einfach bei mir melden)


----------



## mugg (10. Februar 2004)

Dann Tohamas mal nachträglich zum geb. gratulier!!!!

Klar macht das Tohamas richtig   ...... bei dem sternzeichen  .

Bis dann hoffentlich bald mal wieder beim biken.  

sporty


----------



## mtbiker1978 (10. Februar 2004)

sportler1 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann Tohamas mal nachträglich zum geb. gratulier!!!!
> 
> Klar macht das Tohamas richtig   ...... bei dem sternzeichen  .
> 
> ...





psssst...ich verrate euch allen ein geheimnis...aber net weitersagen...sportler ist übermorgen dran! aber gell, pssst, ja? 


versorgungswagen??? WO????   

muss schließlich mein kampfgewicht von sagenhaften 59kg auf stolzen 1,68m noch ein wenig aufpeppen... 

ich freu mich auf sonntag!


----------



## Riderman (10. Februar 2004)

@ alle Thomasse   - nachträglich und vorträglich - alles Gute -  



Gibt es denn schonw as genaueres  für den Sonntag  zum BVM?  

Wann  
Wo   
Was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbiker1978 (10. Februar 2004)

Riderman schrieb:
			
		

> @ alle Thomasse   - nachträglich und vorträglich - alles Gute -
> 
> 
> 
> ...




riderman, du scheinst "etwas" confused  ... ich weiß auch noch nix genaueres... *mal rudi carrell-stimme aufsetz* lass dich überraschen...schnell kann es geschehn... *ggg*


----------



## TheBlues (10. Februar 2004)

mtbiker1978 schrieb:
			
		

> riderman, du scheinst "etwas" confused  ... ich weiß auch noch nix genaueres... *mal rudi carrell-stimme aufsetz* lass dich überraschen...schnell kann es geschehn... *ggg*


schaut doch mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1075092&postcount=25

wie sagt schon konfuzius, der konfuse: wer lesen kann, ist im klar vorteil


----------



## mtbiker1978 (10. Februar 2004)

TheBlues schrieb:
			
		

> schaut doch mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1075092&postcount=25
> 
> wie sagt schon konfuzius, der konfuse: wer lesen kann, ist im klar vorteil




aha... und wo fahren wir hin? das steht nämlich selbst für konfuziöselesebemächtigte nicht drin... 
naja, is ja auch egal  
hauptsache fahren!


----------



## TheBlues (10. Februar 2004)

mtbiker1978 schrieb:
			
		

> aha... und wo fahren wir hin? das steht nämlich selbst für konfuziöselesebemächtigte nicht drin...
> naja, is ja auch egal
> hauptsache fahren!


 
auch das wurde schon klar besprochen !!!    





			
				Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich wollte ich ja langsam anfangen: Wiehrebhf- Oma's Küche u. zurück, oder so...


----------



## Riderman (10. Februar 2004)

Ok  Ok - hab´s jetzt ja auch verstanden...


10 H  am Wiehrebahnhof

@Nils - Schon ´ne Idee wohin?  wir wollen doch nich wirklich die  Kirhczarten - Hinterwaldeckkopf - titisee - Rinken - zastler tal - stübenwasen - feldberg - und zurück runde farhen ...oder


----------



## nils (10. Februar 2004)

Riderman schrieb:
			
		

> @Nils - Schon ´ne Idee wohin?  wir wollen doch nich wirklich die  Kirhczarten - Hinterwaldeckkopf - titisee - Rinken - zastler tal - stübenwasen - feldberg - und zurück runde farhen ...oder


´

Hehe, das Fred-Wirrwarr beginnt  Hab im anderen Fred geantwortet, damit das nicht völlig gemischt wird... 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bifi (16. Februar 2004)

heee, the blues! Du kannst uns doch nicht einfach so alleine fahren lassen!!?!! es gibt nur zwei mögliche erklärungen: Entweder Du bist krank, oder Du bist heimlich ins Zwei-Wochen-Intensiv-Bike-Camp nach Malle geflogen...  

Viel Grüße, bifi


----------



## TheBlues (16. Februar 2004)

bifi schrieb:
			
		

> heee, the blues! Du kannst uns doch nicht einfach so alleine fahren lassen!!?!! es gibt nur zwei mögliche erklärungen: Entweder Du bist krank, oder Du bist heimlich ins Zwei-Wochen-Intensiv-Bike-Camp nach Malle geflogen...
> 
> Viel Grüße, bifi


hmmm.....muss euch bei euren marathon-einlagen einfach alleine fahren lassen 
 hab keine lust, laufend auf euch zu warten, und in eurem lahmen tempo durch die berge zu radeln.  
meine raucherlunge fühlt sich da einfach unterfordert  

man muss eben seine grenzen kennen!!
die 50km wären's ja nichtmal....aber eure geschwindigkeit....da kann ich nicht mithalten´
....und ihr sollt ja nicht die ganze zeit rumstehen und auf mich warten müssen!!!


----------



## bifi (16. Februar 2004)

nix da! ich muß hier wohl erstmal was klarstellen!!! Dieses ganze bollenhutundachwirddasschrecklich-Gejammer *vorher* zählt gar nicht. Was zählt ist, ob *hinterher * gejammert wird  , und das war diesen Sonntag bestimmt nicht der Fall. Durschnittstempo waren 14,2 km/h.  . Man kann das auch mit viel Lärm um nichts bezeichnen. Und die Folge war kein wesentlich erhöhtes Tempo, sondern nur, daß weniger Leute erschienen sind (was evtl auch an der frühen Uhrzeit lag?...   :kotz: ) und wir etwas mehr Autobahn gefahren sind.    Also kommst Du in Zukunft einfach wieder mit, wär doch schade wenn Du Deine im Winter erworbene Form jetzt nicht mehr ausbaust!!!

  

Gruß


----------



## nobs (16. Februar 2004)

bifi schrieb:
			
		

> Durschnittstempo waren 14,2 km/h.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß



na das ist aber noch ausbaufähig   nächste Woche muß hier aber eine deutlich höhere Zahl stehen damit eine Steigerung zu spüren ist, ich denke 14,3 km/h sollten erreichbar sein   

Hi Hi, also mir hat das ruhige WE auch geholfen denn meine Grippe ist jetzt so gut wie ausgestanden Toc Toc (kurz mal an den Kopf geklopft) das heißt nächste Woche müßt ihr wieder mit mir rechnen.


----------



## nils (16. Februar 2004)

nobs schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Hi, also mir hat das ruhige WE auch geholfen denn meine Grippe ist jetzt so gut wie ausgestanden Toc Toc (kurz mal an den Kopf geklopft) das heißt nächste Woche müßt ihr wieder mit mir rechnen.



Cool, dann wird die Gruppe ja wieder etwas größer. Wir könnten ja auch den Treffpunkt auf 12 Uhr verlegen, dann haben auch diejenigen eine Chance, die Sonntagsfrüh unter einer ausgeprägten Informationsinputblockade leiden und aufgrund dessen manchmal auch den Wecker nicht hören


----------



## nobs (20. Februar 2004)

so jetzt gehts aber wieder mal an den Start, nachdem hier jetzt in dem Fred so langsam die Luft raus geht werde ich uhn mal wieder etwas nach oben schieben.   also  an alle Pappnasen und auch die ohne am Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr Wiehre Bahnhof    Ich bin auf jeden Fall am Start


----------



## tobi (20. Februar 2004)

Ich bin am Sonntag leider nicht dabei da ich schonmal unser Sommercamp ( Portes du Soleil) mit dem Snowboard vorteste. Viel Spaß euch.


----------



## nils (20. Februar 2004)

Ich bin auch wieder am Start. Obwohl ich ja mal den Vorschlag in die Runde werfen will: Wie wäre es mit einer Verschiebung der üblichen Startzeit auf *12 Uhr*? (dann kommt vielleicht auch der mtbiker mal wieder  )
Es ist ja auch wieder länger hell, bergling und ich waren heute bis 18 Uhr im Wald unterwegs.

Gruß


----------



## nobs (20. Februar 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mit einer Verschiebung der üblichen Startzeit auf *12 Uhr*? (dann kommt vielleicht auch der mtbiker mal wieder  )
> Es ist ja auch wieder länger hell, bergling und ich waren heute bis 18 Uhr im Wald unterwegs.
> 
> Gruß



wird wohl bei allen die Familie haben nich so gut ankommen, denn wenn´s um 10:00 losgeht ist 15:00 Uhr noch die Familie dran, bei start um 12:00 Uh ist fast nichts mehr zu machen, der Nachmittag ist gelaufen und das schlechte Gewissen drückt.   zumindest ist es bei mir so da ich die ganze Woche über 11 bis 12 Std im Geschäft bin. Also ist 11.00 Uhr bei mir ziemlich der letzte Startzeitpunkt, sorry.


----------



## nils (20. Februar 2004)

Ok, kein Problem. Dann noch mal für alle zum mitschreiben:

*Sonntag, den 22.02.*
*11 Uhr, Wiehre Bahnhof*

Wir können ja mal Richtung zum Kohlerhau fahren und dann zur Talstation runter, auch ein hübscher Trail  , auf Wunsch (und Zeit) mit einer kleinen Erweiterungsmöglichkeit ab der Talstation noch mal kurz Asphalt   nach Horben hoch um dann noch ein anderes hübsches Wegchen zu fahren.

Tempo entspannt, es gibt also keine Ausrede 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (20. Februar 2004)

Und *Ulrike* ist natürlcih auch herzlich Willkommen. Ich verspreche, dass wir ganz brav sind und auch nicht viel über Magura lästern.

Gespannt: Nils.







Wer jetzt ungefähr "Häh?" denkt, klickt hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=101888&page=1&pp=25


----------



## tobi (20. Februar 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Und *Ulrike* ist natürlcih auch herzlich Willkommen. Ich verspreche, dass wir ganz brav sind und auch nicht viel über Magura lästern.
> 
> Gespannt: Nils.



Dann hätte ich doch gerne ein Beweissphoto


----------



## mugg (21. Februar 2004)

da kann ich schon wieder nicht mitfahren. Die kids wollen mit ihren eltern einfach auf den umzug gehen ..... und das zu besten bikezeit!!! Eigentlich unglaublich aber naja als kind war ich eigentlich auch nicht anders.

Hab ich also schon wieder pech......aber die hoffnung stirbt .......  

Viel spass dann
sporty

Hm, so langsam bin ich auch gespannt wer denn Ulrike ist. Ich habe übrigends ne Magura Luise.......würde mich also mit ihr verstehen


----------



## nobs (21. Februar 2004)

tobi schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hätte ich doch gerne ein Beweissphoto



Dazu müßte sich aber The Blues noch eintragen um die Beweißfotos zu schießen, denn unser Mod. hat ja mal wieder gekniffen


----------



## mtbiker1978 (21. Februar 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch wieder am Start. Obwohl ich ja mal den Vorschlag in die Runde werfen will: Wie wäre es mit einer Verschiebung der üblichen Startzeit auf *12 Uhr*? (dann kommt vielleicht auch der mtbiker mal wieder  )
> Es ist ja auch wieder länger hell, bergling und ich waren heute bis 18 Uhr im Wald unterwegs.
> 
> Gruß





...ist dein ruf erst ruiniert, etc...

sorry mädels und jungs, ich hatte letzte woche kurzfristig (sehr kurzfristig sogar) die möglichkeit, einen schichtdienst-ferienjob (diese woche hieß es 4:45 aufstehen - jaaa, nils, gell do gucksch!  ) für vier wochen anzunehmen - leider in mühlacker und nicht in der nähe der schönen schwarzwaldberge  . wobei etwas entwicklungshilfe im schwoobeländle sicherlich nix falsches ist 
die nächsten drei we müsst ihr wohl ohne meine unbeabsichtigten sturzeinlagen und diversen platten  absolvieren - ich wünsch euch (trotzdem  ) viel spaß!

und fahrt mir nicht davon, wenn wir mal wieder zusammen biken... sonst gibt´s !

liebe grüße und bis bald mal wieder,

euer mtbiker


----------



## Tohamas (21. Februar 2004)

Alles klar, So um 11

@Mtbiker: Du fehlst mir sooo...
@TheBlues: du mir auch, kommsch mal wieder mit?


----------



## TheBlues (21. Februar 2004)

Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar, So um 11
> 
> @Mtbiker: Du fehlst mir sooo...
> @TheBlues: du mir auch, kommsch mal wieder mit?


ihr fehlt mir auch  

...und trotzdem werd ich diese und sehr wahrscheinlich auch nächste woche nochmal passen müssen.

morgen bin ich bereits verplant, und nächste woche gesch. unterwegs 

....aber dann werd ich wohl wieder dabei sein !!

happy trails !!!


----------



## nils (22. Februar 2004)

Erst groß Sprüche klopfen und dann das:

Ich werd heute eine Memmenrunde einlegen und im Bett bleiben. Bin wegen (zur Abwechslung wieder mal) leicht verschnupfter Nase gestern schon nicht gefahren, um für heut e fitt zu sein. Doch die Nase hat das nicht beeindruckt und das Wetter ist ja auch etwas ungemütlich.

Sorry, Jungs, nächsten Sonntag bin ich wieder dabei.

Gruß, Nils


----------



## Tohamas (22. Februar 2004)

o je, da kenn ich hier noch so einen, der erst mal dicke Backen macht, und dann wegen Fascnachts- Dickschädel kneift...
Sorry, aber gestern haben sie mich so dermassen drangekriegt, dass ich den heutigen Tag als lebende Leiche verbringen durfte. Wenigstens hat sichs gelohnt. 
...und dabei hätte heute das Wetter so gut gepasst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (22. Februar 2004)

Ups, Nobs, ich hoffe du standest heute nicht alleine am Wiehre Bahnhof, oder war Ulrike da?

Die Ausfallquote ist ja heute deutlich hoch gewesen. Mir geht's zwar nicht mehr wirklich schlecht, aber bei dem nasskalten Siff heute wäre radfahren sagen wir mal "nicht sehr klug" gewesen. Wenn ich normal fitt bin, hab ich mit diesem Wetter ja keine echten Probleme.

Naja, dann haben wir ja wenigstens für nächsten Sonntag schon eine hübsche Tour (wenn nichts dazwischen kommt).

Gruß, Nils.


----------



## Krischaan (22. Februar 2004)

Und da hab ich schon gedacht ich wäre zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort:
wo sonst immer drangvolle Enge herrscht - gähnende Leere!
Keine Bifi, kein Nils, kein Tohamas.....
Zum Glück kam dann doch noch Nobs ums Eck gebogen.
Zu zweit haben wir dann die Ehre der Schlechtwetterbiker gerettet und bei leichtem Nieselregen eine stramme Tour inklusive Bikerspielplatzbesuch gemacht.

gute Besserung 
bzw. viel Spaß weiterhin beim feiern 
bzw. viel Spaß im Schnee
(jetzt sollte für jeden was passendes dabeigewesen sein)

p.s.noch was für Tohamas: 
wer saufen kann muß auch biken können


----------



## Krischaan (22. Februar 2004)

p.s.p.s.:  Ulrike hat sich nicht blicken lassen (oder war es die Häßliche mit  dem Kinderwagen auf Spionagetour ?!?)

Melde mich gleich noch für nächsten Sonntag ab


----------



## Riderman (23. Februar 2004)

mtbiker1978 schrieb:
			
		

> ..........etwas entwicklungshilfe im schwoobeländle ................
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mugg (23. Februar 2004)

Riderman schrieb:
			
		

> mtbiker1978 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tobi (23. Februar 2004)

nobs schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu müßte sich aber The Blues noch eintragen um die Beweißfotos zu schießen, denn unser Mod. hat ja mal wieder gekniffen



Ich war diesmal zumindest nicht der einzige   
Und ich hatte glaube ich das bessere Wetter ( hmmm- -ok Schlechtwetterbiker) und den besseren Ausblick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mugg (23. Februar 2004)

tobi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war diesmal zumindest nicht der einzige
> Und ich hatte glaube ich das bessere Wetter ( hmmm- -ok Schlechtwetterbiker) und den besseren Ausblick.



Mit was für leuten habe ich es denn hier zu tun??   

Die gehen freitags biken, am we bei solchem wetter skifahren oder boarden.... ich bin noch nicht einmal auf meinem board gesatnden diesen winter   

Ich finde das so gemein   

Aber der tag der rache wird kommen......ganz bestimmt und ich werde der sein der    macht.


----------



## bifi (23. Februar 2004)

Krischaan schrieb:
			
		

> gute Besserung
> bzw. viel Spaß weiterhin beim feiern
> bzw. viel Spaß im Schnee
> (jetzt sollte für jeden was passendes dabeigewesen sein)



"Viel Spaß beim Lernen" fehlte noch  .   Diesen So war das Wetter echt mal ungemütlich. Ich habe derweil etwas gelernt und gleichzeitig meine Schnupfnase gepflegt . Gut daß wir zwei Helden unter uns haben, die unsere Ehre gerettet haben.  höm, höm


ps: arme Ulrike, wir könnten ja nächsten So eine Ulrike-Gedenktour fahren  Je nach Nase- und Lernfortschritt bin ich auch wieder dabei.


----------



## nobs (23. Februar 2004)

tobi schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich hatte glaube ich das bessere Wetter ( hmmm- -ok Schlechtwetterbiker) und den besseren Ausblick.



Jo das stimmt allerdings, he ein Reim is ja fein 
sach mal liegt des an Fasnet oder was   



			
				bifi schrieb:
			
		

> Gut daß wir zwei Helden unter uns haben, die unsere Ehre gerettet haben. höm, höm



stimmt auch, ich bin zwar noch etwas verschnupft gewesen im Endstadium und nicht ganz in Form aber das wird wieder. Jch werde wohl die Rolle mal wieder entstauben.  :kotz:


----------



## Tohamas (26. Februar 2004)

Hey, Krischaan, natürlich kann ich saufen UND biken, nur nicht gerade direkt hintereinander  

Wie sieht denn das mit dem Wetter gerade aus, gibts da Möglichkeiten diesen Sonntag?


----------



## Krischaan (27. Februar 2004)

Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, Krischaan, natürlich kann ich saufen UND biken, nur nicht gerade direkt hintereinander



Es gibt doch noch echte Männer!!!


----------



## Riderman (27. Februar 2004)

Meld mich schon mal wieder ab   


  - muss eine Woch in Winterferien


----------



## mugg (27. Februar 2004)

Riderman schrieb:
			
		

> Meld mich schon mal wieder ab
> 
> 
> - muss eine Woch in Winterferien



Auch abmelde. Erstens bin ich krank und dann muss ich mit den kids auf den umzug. Bei uns ist noch fastnacht.

viel spass


----------



## nils (28. Februar 2004)

Mmmh wird wohl morgen eine recht kleine 11 Uhr Gruppe... ich bin so früh nämlich auch noch nicht fitt. Die Nase ist zwar wieder ganz ok, aber heute abend könnte es evtl. (oder eher: wahrscheinlich) etwas später werden.
Fahren werde ich aber ab 14 Uhr am Wiehre Bahnhof.
Gruß


----------



## Tohamas (28. Februar 2004)

also gut, dann schau ich mal: entweder komm ich auch um 14:00, oder ich fahre alleine (  ) bei mir, oder aber ich betreibe eXXXtreme-in-front-of-the-tv-fettwerding oder so was...


----------



## nobs (28. Februar 2004)

Tja so langsam schwindet die Schlechtwetterrunde wieder zusammen, zum Glück ist ja bald Frühling dann können wir nen neuen Fred aufmachen. Wer fährt auch bei schönen Wetter    ich denke dann ist die Resonanz auch wieder größer  
gut, gut aber trotz allen gilt immer noch 11:00 Uhr Wiehre Bahnhof, wenn noch jemand postet das er kommt. 
Ansonsten fahre ich 10:00 Uhr ab Gundelfingen.
Ich schaue morgen früh hier nochmals nach ob sich noch jemand gemeldet hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobs (29. Februar 2004)

Nettes Wetter nette Tour, Hausberg No 1 unsicher gemacht.
Im Schnee ließ es sich noch sehr gut fahren, er war etwas Harschig und ein fester gefrorenen Untergrund darunter. Bei der anschliessenden Abfahrt über den Schokoladenweg mußte ich allerdingens mal voll in die Eisen gehen, weil im oberen Teil ein Baum Quer über den Weg liegt genau in Schulterhöhe, (Nils bring mal deine Säge mit) beim weiteren Verlauf stellte ich noch das fehlen eines Sprunges unten an der Wegkreuzung fest, war eigentlich mein Lieblingssprung da er durch die abgeschrägte Rückseite die Blockkade im Kopf beruhigte. Weiter unten ist dafür noch ein neuer den ich noch nicht kannte   .so alles in allen waren es schöne 2,5 Std klettern ala Bergziege mit anschliessenden Spielereien ins Tal und weils so schön war wieder rauf aufem Berg


----------



## mtbiker1978 (29. Februar 2004)

...and was-auch-immer! 

hallo ihr alle da draußen!

na, da hat sich ja wahrlich nicht viel getan in letzter zeit 
wird zeit, dass ich neue laufräder kriege, nach fr zurückkomme und euch mal wieder räder mache, scheint mir...schnupfennase, lernen, alkohol, ferien - na also echt he, das klingt schwer nach kollektiver unlust  oder ist das wewtter wieder mal an allem schuld? 
wie auch immer: ich sehe dem tage entgegen, an dem meine stempelkarte das letzte mal ein akustisches *biiiiep* samt optischem *buchung erfolgt* hervorruft - dann geht´s wieder ab auf´s bike!!!

liebe grüße und eine schöne woche wünscht euch der

mtbiker1978


----------



## nils (29. Februar 2004)

Tach auch,

die Tour ab 14 Uhr war heute etwas zäh. Wir waren immerhin 2 Mädels und 3 Jungs. Meine Beine waren von gestern aber noch ziemlich dick und so konnte ich nur "locker" hochkurbeln (bzw. -schleichen). Der Schnee war dann irgendwann auch etwas tief, sodaß wir die Route etwas abgekürzt haben.

@Nobs:
Hehe, der Baum ist gut  als ich den das erste mal gesehen hab, hab ich mich gerade in üblicher Manier in den hübschen Anlieger fliegen lassen um mich dann sogleich wiedereinmal extremst über meine hübsche Grimeca gefreut habe... hab auch schon an die Säge gedacht, wenn er das nächste mal noch da liegt, ist er fällig (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes  ).
Der abgebaute Sprung ist schade, dafür ist der neue auch nicht schlecht (wenn man ihn kennt).

Gruß, Nils


----------



## nobs (29. Februar 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch,
> @Nobs:
> Hehe, der Baum ist gut  als ich den das erste mal gesehen hab, hab ich mich gerade in üblicher Manier in den hübschen Anlieger fliegen lassen um mich dann sogleich wiedereinmal extremst über meine hübsche Grimeca gefreut habe(wenn man ihn kennt).
> 
> Gruß, Nils



mir gings ebenso aus dem Anlieger mit ziemlicher Geschwindigkeit, das Hinderniss erkannt, voll in die Bremse, so das ich Quer rutschend am Baum halt machte


----------



## Tohamas (1. März 2004)

...nur dass ihr jetzt nicht denkt, ich wäre faul: Latürnich bin ich am Sonntag gefahren, allerdings halt bei mir und Marathonvorbereitungsmässig auf Rebwegen, fast schneefrei Kilometer fressen. 
Ein kritischer Blick auf mein Benzingeld- Budget hat mir fürderhin gesagt, dass selbiges etwa bis zum 27. März 2013, 17:23 Uhr verbraucht ist! Merde!
Aber ich versuch mal beizeiten eine Neuberechnung   
Jetzt kommt mein Softtail erstmal zur Kur, muss dann eh mit meinem alten Bock los: 21 Gang, Indy XC Federgabel!! (wer's nicht mehr kennt: Elastomerfederung mit fast 35mm Federweg (für die, denen das immer noch nix sagt: Statt Feder, Druck- und Zugstufe und dem ganzen Zeugs sind da einfach auf beiden Seiten Gummischwämme drin, sozusagen ein Stück Isomatte. War 1990 echt der letzte Schrei!))
Das wird ein Spass!


----------



## nils (1. März 2004)

Salût mom petit-Guru,

hihi, fluchen auf französisch ist gar nicht in der Zensur vorhganden, *MERDE  *
Das ist schon auf die Dauer etwas Fahrerei, wir können ja zum ausgleich wieder mal mit einem Gegenbesuch drohen (du erwähntest mal so einen kleinen trail mit vielen hübschen engen Kehren ). Wobei du das Budget erst gar nicht nachrechnen solltest, das deprimiert nur. Berchne das einfach nochmnal neu, trink vorher aber 5 Bier und 2 Kurze.
Und was hat dein Weichschwanz? Akute Wurzeleritis? 

Gruß


----------



## TheBlues (1. März 2004)

melde mich hiermit wieder zurück und hoffe, bei den nächsten touren wieder als bremser mitwirken zu können!! 


@tohamas
hey, wo fehlt's deinem liebling denn ????

@nils
beim gegenbesuch bin ich dabei!!

..könnten aber auch mal die Sulzburger trails unsicher machen.

happy trails!!


----------



## nils (3. März 2004)

Wo sollen wir diesen Sonntag biken?

1. Freiburg
2. Sulzburg
oder
3. á la maison de la Tohamas


----------



## nobs (5. März 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Wo sollen wir diesen Sonntag biken?
> 
> 1. Freiburg
> 2. Sulzburg
> ...



nun keinerlei Regung hier    vielleicht sollte Bifi mal wieder am Fred teilhaben, wäre ja möglich das das dem Fred wieder mehr Leben einhaucht    oder Theresa könnte sich mal wieder anmelden zum mitbiken, dann kommen wir bestimmt wieder auf eine Fußballmanschaft   aber Spass beiseite wenn keine weiteren Vorschläge kommen würde ich mal sagen  11:00 Uhr gutes altes Wiehre Bahnhoff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbiker1978 (6. März 2004)

...a winning horse!

heiho alle zusammen!

 ich hab neue laufräder... da muss ich jetzt nur noch ne woche warten, dann gibts die entjungferung der runden dinger (  dass männer aber auch immer nur an das eine denken... biken!  ) ziehjt euch warrrrm an! 

hach ja...so wünsche ich der harten truppe morgen viel spaß!

bis demnäxt!

euer mtbiker1978

ps: merde könnte man auch so schreiben: mr2  und jetzt ratet mal, wieso der japanische pseudosportwagen von toyota (warßs doch, oder?) bei den franzmännern und -frauen unter anderem namen verkauft wurde...


----------



## nils (6. März 2004)

Also dann *morgen um 11 Uhr* in alter frische am Wiehre Bahnhof!

Da ja ganz oben alles noch mit Schnee zu ist, könnte man ja nach Buchenbach und die Wolfsteige Richtung St. Märgen mal ausnahmsweise bergauf ausprobieren und dann den Kandelhöhenweg zum Rosskopf vor. Von dort den üblichen hübschen Weg runter, da der Baum hinter dem Anliger seit heute weg ist 
Beim Kandelhöhenweg könnte man ja noch eine alternative ausprobieren. Es gibt noch eine etwas heftigere Variante über den Flaunser drüber. Mal schauen...





			
				mtbiker1978 schrieb:
			
		

> ps: merde könnte man auch so schreiben: mr2  und jetzt ratet mal, wieso der japanische pseudosportwagen von toyota (warßs doch, oder?) bei den franzmännern und -frauen unter anderem namen verkauft wurde...


Ja da gibt's lustige Sachen, "Pajero" heißt in Spanien z.B. soviel wie "Wichser"


----------



## Tohamas (6. März 2004)

Hey Nils, glaubst du etwa, mein Bike hätte Potenzprobleme? Frechheit!   
Nein, es gibt ne grosse Inspektion (die erste und einzige in einer "richtigen" Werkstatt), ausserdem leidet es an Kettenblatt- Karies. Mir ist doch tatsächlich beim Rebstrasse fahren vom kleinen(!) Kettenblatt ein Zahn abgeflogen! (anders kann ichs echt nicht beschreiben, da war NIX!)

Nun zum Sonntag: Ich werde wieder hier biken müssen, da ich übers Wochenende auch noch was arbeiten muss! (Jippijajajippijippije)

na hoffentlich erkennen wir uns dann noch, wenn wir uns mal wieder treffen (ich bin dann der im Rollstuhl!)  Auf jeden Fall viel Spass, bis bald *ganzfestvornehm*


----------



## bifi (7. März 2004)

UND?  WAR'S SCHÖN HEUT?!        sonnig!  warm!    toller Downhill!    tolle Stimmung!   und diese Bergimpressionen, oja...grmblgrrrrmbgrrrrmmmmmggrrrrgrgrgrrgrgrgrrrrrmmblgrrrrgrgrgr


*pfeif* *flöööt* *dieohrenzuhalt*





Examen ist vom 18. bis zum 23. März. Dann noch eine mündliche Prüfung am 29.3.  Danach wird wieder mehr Zeit an der frischen Luft verbracht.  


viele Grüße und bis bald!


----------



## nils (7. März 2004)

bifi schrieb:
			
		

> UND? WAR'S SCHÖN HEUT?!  sonnig! warm! toller Downhill! tolle Stimmung! und diese Bergimpressionen, oja...grmblgrrrrmbgrrrrmmmmmggrrrrgrgrgrrgrgrgrrrrrmmblgrrrrgrgrgr
> 
> 
> *pfeif* *flöööt* *dieohrenzuhalt*


 

*mundzuhalt* *händevondenohrenzieh* *sehrlautbrüll*

Haaaaallooooo biiiifiiiiiii!

Wir (Nico, nobs, creshtestdummy & meinereiner) sind wieder da und haben gerade eben noch gemütlich einen Kaffee (bzw. Tee) getrunken.
Die Tour war eigentlich recht hübsch. Es war *sonnig & warm*,* wunderschöne Bergimpressionen* und nettes Geplauder.
Doch die Tour verlief _nicht ganz so_ wie geplant. Erst haben wir eine kleine und erfolgreiche "huch-wo-ist-meine-Brille?"-Suchfahrt eingeschoben und kurz später tötete ein Stock sehr gründlich und professionell das Schaltwerk von crashtestdummy. Nach einer längeren Schraubereinlage waren dann alle krummen und störenden Teile vom Rad entfernt, und nach eine besinnlichen Schweigeminute war dann direktes runter- und heimrollen bzw. -schieben angesagt. Von 42 km waren also knapp 30 km auf asphaltierten Radwegen...
Für das sensationslustige und katastrophengeile Volk gibt es haufenweise Bilder, die bald hier zu sehen sind.

Auf dem Weg in die Wanne: Nils.


----------



## crashtestdummy (7. März 2004)

Ja liebe Freunde,

nun bin auch ich wieder daheim und sauber und schon wieder genährt.

Die Photos von der unbeschreibbaren Tour habe ich in meinem privaten Fotoalbum, schaut sie euch an! Leider ist die Ordnung nicht so, wie ich es mir vorstellte. Ich liebe Ordnung.

Ja, jetzt brauche ich ein neues Ausfallende und ein neues Schaltwerk. Dann läuft die Schüssel wieder. Glücklicherweise ist der Schaden auf die beiden genannten Teile beschränkt und nicht noch das Hinterrad in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden. Da ist nur eine Speiche ein wenig angemackelt.

So, dann allen eine schöne Woche, schafft fleißig und bis zum kommenden WE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (9. März 2004)

Hier noch mal das Desaster in vollem Ausmaß. Wenn, dann gründlich.
Deshalb steht auch die Tour für nächsten Sonntag schon fest. Es wird eine Ultegra-Gedächtnis-Runde die uns wieder über die gleichen Wege führen wird, nur diesmal hoffentlich ohne technische defekte. Der Anstieg ist am Anfang auch schön knackig, sodaß keine Zweifel aufkommen, ob es jetzt "ein bischen", "normal" oder "richtig" steil ist...

Treffpunkt wieder: 11 Uhr Wiehre Bahnhof


----------



## mugg (11. März 2004)

Klasse Bilder!!!

Wenn ihr da vorbnei fahrt müsst ihr aber auch ein paar frische blumen fürs grab mitnehmen nächsten sonntag. 

Wäre ja gerne auch mal wieder dabei, aber bei mir ist im moment leider etwas wenig zeit. Wird aber vielleicht ab ende März wenn der freiburg marathon vorbei ist besser.......neeeee, ich mach da doch nicht mit   Aber meine frau will. Da hat sie im moment etwas priorität damit ich danach wieder um so mehr biken kann   

Also bis dann
sporty


----------



## Riderman (11. März 2004)

sportler1 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn der freiburg marathon vorbei ist besser.......
> sporty



ja ja  wenn der marathon schon vorbei wäre


----------



## mugg (12. März 2004)

Riderman schrieb:
			
		

> ja ja  wenn der marathon schon vorbei wäre



Du Bist ja selber schuld....willst ja auch mitlaufen  

Ich komm dann.......will ja sehen wie du dich ins ziel schleppst


----------



## nils (12. März 2004)

... und es wird wieder ordentlich in die Pedale getreten. Wenn ich auch das Gefühl nicht los werde, daß dazu immer weniger Lust haben... Tohamas? The Blues? mtbiker? Naja, mal sehen. Es soll ja schlecht sein, da sind ja sicher alle da 

*Treffpunkt: 11 Uhr Wiehre Bahnhof
Tourziel: Der Weg ist das Ziel, wieder etwas länger, je nach Leuten, Lust und Laune...*


----------



## Liwi (13. März 2004)

weniger Lust.........

des kenn ich auch von den Jungens aus dem Raum KA !

Musst halt alleine fahren ,wie meine Person es auch tut


----------



## nils (13. März 2004)

Liwi schrieb:
			
		

> weniger Lust.........
> 
> des kenn ich auch von den Jungens aus dem Raum KA !
> 
> Musst halt alleine fahren ,wie meine Person es auch tut




Naja, ganz alleine bin ich nu auch wieder nicht. So 2-4 Leute kommen als schon noch zusammen. Aber wir erreichen momentan nicht mehr unsere Schlechtwetterbikergroßgruppen wie zu den Anfangszeiten. Doch alles Warmduscher   Kohlensäureaussprudelschüttler, Bikeputzer, Servolenker, Radarwarnschildbremser





*ichmussweg*


Gruß


----------



## nobs (13. März 2004)

ich werde dieses WE nur eine kleinere Runde drehen, denn in der letzen Woche ist unsere Ultegra biegetestrunde auf unverständniss in meiner Häuslichen Runde gestoßen, (den ganzen sonntag unterwegs) somit habe ich beschlossen diese Woche nur 3 1/2 Stunden zu Biken


----------



## Tohamas (13. März 2004)

Hallo Leute,
ich lebe und bin in Gedanken bei euch!
...nur mit dem Sonntäglichen Nachfreiburggefahre ist es bei mir grad etwas schwierig: Kein richtiges Bike, Spritgeld habbich auch nicht mehr, die Zigaretten sind aus und der Anzug kam auch nicht rechtzeitig aus der Reinigung. Dann noch die Flutwelle, Erdbeben, Godzilla... ihr wisst ja, wie das so ist.
Wenns mich irgendwie packt, komm ich natürlich, aber wohl eher erst wieder, wenn mein Weichschwanz aus der Kur zurück ist.
Übrigens, zu den Bildern: Ihr habt doch alle 'n Schuss!

Bis hoffentlich bald,
der Schlechtwetterbiker, der natürlich auch im Exil schlechtwetterbiket!


----------



## nils (13. März 2004)

@Tohamas:
Du must einfach die Initiative ergreifen und dich als williger Guide für dein Revier bereitstellen und eine Tour bei dir festlegen. Dann können wir die Fahrerei mal etwas ausgleichen (der Serpentinentrail *hechel*).
Ach und die Bilder, einen Schuss? Wir? Naja, du könntest Recht haben 

Nils, der morgen wohl doch alleine das steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tohamas (14. März 2004)

Also, wir waren immerhin zu zweit! Kurzentschlossen hat TheBlues mich aufs Bike beordert, so ist die Schlechtwetterbiker- Aussenstelle Markgräflerland im eigenen Territorium gefahren: Treffen irgendwo im Wald, dann rauf auf die Kälbelescheuer, durch den Schnee wieder runter, wieder rauf und dann nochmal runter.. ach ja, dann gings nochmal rauf und irgendwo, wenn ich mich recht erinnere wieder runter... ach was weiss denn ich, auf jeden Fall wars geil!
Und was ich hier jetzt mal in aller Öffentlichkeit loswerden muss: Dank Normalmenschlichem Tempo haben wir recht lange durchgehalten, und TheBlues ist mir sogar davongefahren! Jawohl!

Eine Tour hier fänd ich mal wieder klasse, wir warten aber noch, bis der Blauen schneefrei ist, noch einen Abbruch verkraftet mein Ego nicht!

@TheBlues: 1220 Höhenmeter, und mindestens 98 Kilometer, oder? ...und im Winterpokal gerade genau Platz 100!


----------



## TheBlues (14. März 2004)

Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> @TheBlues: 1220 Höhenmeter, und mindestens 98 Kilometer, oder? ...und im Winterpokal gerade genau Platz 100!


wow !! 1220??!! hätt ich nicht gedacht !!!

 ...klar, mindestens 98 !!

beweisfotos gibt's hier: pics

doch, war 'ne tolle tour. Tohamas hat sie zur winterabschiedstour erklärt, auf das wir das nächste mal keinen schnee mehr haben. die schieberei bergab war doch recht mühsam 

happy trails


----------



## nils (15. März 2004)

Der harte Kern in Freiburg wurde gestern von nobs und mir gebildet. Wir sind zwar keine krassen 423 km gefahren, zum schön dreckig machen hat's aber gereicht und wir haben doch tatsächlich noch einen "neuen" Trail entdeckt der einfach nur hammergeil ist 
Schmal, recht versteckt, teilweise knifflig einfach nur hübsch. Die Lage dieses Traums wird selbstverständlich geheim gehalten und nur ausgewählte Glückliche werden die Ehre haben, über dieses Schmuckstück geführt zu werden


----------



## mtbiker1978 (15. März 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> ... und es wird wieder ordentlich in die Pedale getreten. Wenn ich auch das Gefühl nicht los werde, daß dazu immer weniger Lust haben... Tohamas? The Blues? mtbiker? Naja, mal sehen. Es soll ja schlecht sein, da sind ja sicher alle da
> 
> Tja, das Wetterchen da draußen ist einfach ZU GUT!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## TheBlues (15. März 2004)

mtbiker1978 schrieb:
			
		

> Also: wenn jemand Lust und Zeit auch für eine kleine Tour unterhalb der Woche hat: bitte melde dich!


also ich hab mir heut kurzfristig freigenommen und treff mich mit Nat in 'ner 1/4 stunde hier in Sulzburg, um 'ne kleine runde zu drehen....


----------



## mtbiker1978 (15. März 2004)

TheBlues schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab mir heut kurzfristig freigenommen und treff mich mit Nat in 'ner 1/4 stunde hier in Sulzburg, um 'ne kleine runde zu drehen....



also gegen dreiviertelzwei? na, das wird knapp 

dennoch danke für die antwort...


----------



## nils (15. März 2004)

mtbiker1978 schrieb:
			
		

> Also: wenn jemand Lust und Zeit auch für eine kleine Tour unterhalb der Woche
> 
> (...)
> 
> also gegen dreiviertelzwei? na, das wird knapp



Biete 15 Uhr, hast ne PM 
Vorsicht mit so waghalsigen Äußerungen 

Gruß


----------



## nobs (15. März 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Schmal, recht versteckt, teilweise knifflig einfach nur hübsch. Die Lage dieses Traums wird selbstverständlich geheim gehalten und nur ausgewählte Glückliche werden die Ehre haben, über dieses Schmuckstück geführt zu werden


Jo Jo war nicht von schlechten Eltern der Weeeeg der eigentlich keiner war oder nur sehr entfernt denn das letzte mal das diesen Weg jemand nutze, zufuss oder gar per Bike ist sciher schon Jahre her   einfach lecher leechs  die Abfahrt war auch nicht übel wobei ich im nachhinein  sagen muß das es über den Schokladenweg doch um einiges schöner ist auch wegen der netten hüpfis, so long bis zum nächsten WE


----------



## bergling (16. März 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Biete 15 Uhr, hast ne PM
> Vorsicht mit so waghalsigen Äußerungen
> 
> Gruß




Ich kann auch mitbieten (PM!)

Gruß Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbiker1978 (16. März 2004)

bergling schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann auch mitbieten (PM!)
> 
> Gruß Philipp




leute, ihr seid einfach ZU großzügig 

...und in diesem sinne kann ich mich net lumpen lassen: reply!

bis demnäxt,

daniel


----------



## mtbiker1978 (16. März 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> wir haben doch tatsächlich noch einen "neuen" Trail entdeckt der einfach nur hammergeil ist
> Schmal, recht versteckt, teilweise knifflig einfach nur hübsch. Die Lage dieses Traums wird selbstverständlich geheim gehalten und nur ausgewählte Glückliche werden die Ehre haben, über dieses Schmuckstück geführt zu werden





 WO???


----------



## nobs (19. März 2004)

werde wohl morge ausserplanmäßig am nachmittag eine Runde fahren (biken) da am Sonntag nich geht habe ich als Trostpflaster den Samstagnachmittag bekommen wenn also noch jemand luschtodderZeithat dann kurz melden oddr PM


----------



## nils (20. März 2004)

nobs schrieb:
			
		

> (...) wenn also noch jemand luschtodderZeithat dann kurz melden oddr PM



Falls du Bock auf einen Schnellstart hast: gleich um 14 Uhr ist der RIG-Treff am Wiehre Bahnhof. Hab mein Rad (und mich) schon fitt gemacht.


----------



## nobs (20. März 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Falls du Bock auf einen Schnellstart hast: gleich um 14 Uhr ist der RIG-Treff am Wiehre Bahnhof. Hab mein Rad (und mich) schon fitt gemacht.



war wohl grade ein paar minuten früher kontrollieren danach leider nicht mehr  nun ja das nächste WE wieder


----------



## bifi (21. März 2004)

mtbiker1978 schrieb:
			
		

> und Bifi: viel Erfolg beim Endspurt!!





Danke!!!!!  Brauch ich!!  Die ersten Tage liefen ganz ok. Jetzt ist es grad ziemlich schwer, sich nochmal aufzuraffen. Weil die ersten zwei Examenstage noch ganz schön in den Knochen sitzen, und ich jetzt lieber für ne Woche nach Malle fliegen würde....  Augen zu und durch...  Morgen von 9 bis 13.45 Uhr Daumen drücken. Und am Dienstag nochmal von 9 bis 11.30. 

Liebe Grüße,

bis bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (21. März 2004)

Zwei Wochen nach dem tragischen Stockunfall begaben wir (crashtestdummy, Imanuel und meinereiner) uns auf eine Gedenkrunde die uns über die gleichen Wege führen sollte. Freiburg-Buchenbach-Wolfsteige-Zwerisberg-St.Peter-Kandelhöhenweg-St.Otitlien-Freiburg (umgedrehte Bollenhutmarathonvorbereitungstour).
Die Tour verlief ohne technische Zwischenfälle, dafür hat es, ganz unüblich für eine Schlechtwetterbikertour, richtiges Sauwetter gehabt. Kurz hinter der Wolfsteige hat es angefangen wie aus Kübeln so richtig zu schiffen und es hat auch bis fast zum Schluß nicht damit aufgehört... 
Wenn man den Punkt überschritten hat, an dem das Sitzpolster so schön klitschnass wird und sich nicht daran stört, das die Füße langsam zu nassen kalten Klumpen werden, die Finger keine Rückmeldung mehr über ihren Zustand geben, macht es wieder richtig Spaß im Schlamm zu suhlen 
Ein heißer Tee, eine ebensolche Dusche und frisch gebackene Waffeln mit Apfelmus und Puderzucker bis nix mehr in den Bauch passt lassen einen die zähen Passagen der Tour irgendwie vergessen...

Nils, der morgen überhaupt nichts mit viel Bewegung macht.


----------



## mugg (22. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen!!!

Ich habe richtig mitleid mid euch. Aber nu hattet ihr halt endlich mal wieder das richtige wetter   Nachdem meine frau gestern morgen laufen war konnte ich dann am nachmittag kurzentschlossen auch noch eine runde hier drehen. Komisch.......hier schien in den ganzen 2 1/2 stunden die sonne.  

Zum glück denn ich bin das schlechtwetter biken nicht mehr so gewöhnt. Habe mir extra letzten mittwoch nachmittag frei genommen um bei dem geilen wetter   das erste mal in diesem jahr ganz in kurz zu fahren.  Das war mal wieder oberklasse. Selbst weiter oeb im schnee war das noch warm genug und hat dann erstrecht spass gemacht. Schnee hatte es da noch genug...siehe bilder. 

Bis dann bald mal wieder
sporty


----------



## nils (25. März 2004)

Hier ist es ja ganz schön ruhig geworden...

Und es wird noch ruhiger, denn ich kann die nächsten drei Sonntage nicht und ich bin bei den letzten Touren das Gefühl nie ganz losgeworden, immer einen erheblichen Prozentsatz der Teilnehmerzahl dargestellt zu haben...   

Wir können ja schon mal über ein Schlechtwetterbiker-Rebirth-Hardcore-Event am 18.04.2004 nachdenken.

Gruß, Nils.


----------



## nobs (25. März 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist es ja ganz schön ruhig geworden...
> 
> Und es wird noch ruhiger, denn ich kann die nächsten drei Sonntage nicht und ich bin bei den letzten Touren das Gefühl nie ganz losgeworden, immer einen erheblichen Prozentsatz der Teilnehmerzahl dargestellt zu haben...
> 
> ...



na ruhig kann man das ja nicht nennen, ich würde eher sagen ausgestorben  
aber sag mal Nils was steigt am 18.04.2004 ist das ein SDatum das in meinen Terminkalender rot eingetragen werden muß   oder ist das einfach nur der erste wieder verfügbare freie Tag für dich   

also Leute ich bin weiterhin, so wie jeden Sonntag, auf meinen Bike. Wer also Luscht und Laune verspürt der melde sich hier, oder schicke ne Pm, oder schweige bis er wieder was zu sagen hat


----------



## Krischaan (26. März 2004)

Nachdem ich die letzte Zeit nie dabei war muß ich mich leider auch für die nächsten 3 Wochen definitiv abmelden. Danach hoff ich dass es mal wieder klappt mit dem Schlechtwetterbiken.
Gruß an die Aktivisten


----------



## TheBlues (26. März 2004)

Nils schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist es ja ganz schön ruhig geworden...
> 
> Und es wird noch ruhiger, denn ich kann die nächsten drei Sonntage nicht und ich bin bei den letzten Touren das Gefühl nie ganz losgeworden, immer einen erheblichen Prozentsatz der Teilnehmerzahl dargestellt zu haben...


Naja, Freiburg ist eben nicht gerade um die ecke. 
denke aber, das wir demnächst auch wieder auftauchen werden und die runde wieder vervollständigen.

gefahren wird ja jedes wochenende....auch hier bei uns


----------



## nobs (27. März 2004)

Wetter sieht ja gut aus wenn alles klar geht werde ich um 10:00 Uhr mal Richtung Rosskopf >Kandelhöhenweg nach St.Peter ob´s dann noch weiter hoch geht hängt vom Schnee ab eventuell dann bis zur 1000 mtr. Bank und dann in Richtung Präs. Thomaweg einbiegen bis nach Glotterthal oder alternativ in St. Peter über den Lindenberg abfahren nach Steegen


----------



## nobs (28. März 2004)

nobs schrieb:
			
		

> Wetter sieht ja gut aus wenn alles klar geht werde ich um 10:00 Uhr mal Richtung Rosskopf >Kandelhöhenweg nach St.Peter ob´s dann noch weiter hoch geht hängt vom Schnee ab eventuell dann bis zur 1000 mtr. Bank und dann in Richtung Präs. Thomaweg einbiegen bis nach Glotterthal oder alternativ in St. Peter über den Lindenberg abfahren nach Steegen




so so keine Mitbiker,
na dann werde ich wohl die mächtige Runde der Schlechtwetterbiker durch die Geröllwüste führen. 
so long


----------



## TheBlues (29. März 2004)

nobs schrieb:
			
		

> so so keine Mitbiker,
> na dann werde ich wohl die mächtige Runde der Schlechtwetterbiker durch die Geröllwüste führen.
> so long


tja, sorry, aber ich bin im moment ohne gefederten untersatz 

hoffe, mein bike kommt bis Freitag wieder, dann könnte man mal vorsichtig den nächsten sonntag ins auge fassen, so denn kein zu schönes wetter ist !! 

@tohamas
wie sieht's denn bei dir aus, hast du deinen potenzschwachen untersatz wieder ??


----------



## mtbiker1978 (29. März 2004)

...wenn auch nur mit ca. 70% 

hallo ihr lieben,

nicht dass ihr euch unberechtigte sorgen macht (wobei ich diese hoffnung ja schon fast aufgegeben habe...): ich schleppe seit gut zwei wochen  eine erkältung mit mir rum, die mir leider jegliche sportliche betätigung unnötig erschwert wenn nicht gar verbietet... doch langsam ist´s auf dem weg der besserung 

also: ich werde bald wieder auch physisch bei euch sein 

bis dahin: macht´s gut und vergesst das biken nicht! 

euer mtbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobs (31. März 2004)

Hi Jungs und Mädels,ich werde am nächsten Sonntag mal eine Auszeit nehmen aber nur wenn die Sonne scheint ansonsten wie gewohnt bei schlechten Wetter Biken


----------



## TheBlues (1. April 2004)

nobs schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jungs und Mädels,ich werde am nächsten Sonntag mal eine Auszeit nehmen aber nur wenn die Sonne scheint ansonsten wie gewohnt bei schlechten Wetter Biken


tja, mal sehen, wenn mir der "gilb" keinen strich durch die rechnung macht, bekomm ich mein bike diese woche wieder.

wär dann wieder mal dabei, so ich denn eine fahrgelegenheit nach Fr. finde.

@tohamas
wie sieht's denn bei dir aus?? hast du dein softtail wieder ??

...oder sollen wir gleich auf nächstes wochenende verschieben ??

uups, nächsten sonntag kann ich ja gar nicht  ....da hat mein Jr. geburtstag ...und ostern ist ja auch noch..)

lassen wir es auf uns zu kommen !! 

grüsse an alle!!!


----------



## Tohamas (3. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen, hier meldet sich mal wieder der Blockleiter Markgräflerland. Ich weiss, langsam wird dieses ständige ich-würd-ja-gern-aber-meine-oma-stirbt-am-sonntag-rum-geentschuldige von allen Seiten nervig, trotzdem muss ich mich in diesen Chor einreihen. Also, üblich Entschuldigungsformel: Ich würd ja gern, aber grad ists echt mal sooo stressig....
Im Ernst: Hab grad recht viel Jobmässig um die Ohren, dass die Fahrt nach Freiburg bzw. eine Tourorganisation hier mich grade überfordern würde. Also erkläre ich mich selbst zu einer Gruppe und fahr dann halt hier, wenn ichs irgendwie reinquetschen kann.
Bis bald, und vergesst mich nicht!


----------



## nobs (3. April 2004)

Uuund ich ahbe meinen Sohn für morgen eine höhlenforschung versprochen in irgend so ner Höhle bei Lörach Haselhöhle der freut sich schon mächtig gewaltig    also bis näxte Woche dann aber da wird keine Tschuldigung mehr geduldet    schönen Sonntag wünsche ich euch


----------



## nils (7. April 2004)

ein kleines Lebenszeichen aus dem FH- und Freizeitstress. Mein Bike hat mich gerade eben schon wieder ganz vorwurfsvoll angeguckt, ich musste es aber wieder vertrösten und ob es am 18.04. raus darf, hängt ganz vom Schnee auf dem Feldberg ab... aber es wird ein Wiedersehen bzw. -biken geben.
Aber wir haben uns ja immerhin bei so einigen kalten Schlammduschen ein kleines Ausredenpotential hart verdient 

So denn, bis demnächst in diesem Fred...

Gruß, Nils


----------



## nobs (9. April 2004)

Hi, heut war ja mal wieder die Hölle los auf´m Rosskopf


----------



## Tohamas (10. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
wie siehts denn aus, gehen wir Sonntag zweirädrig Osterhasen jagen, oder müsst ihr alle Eier suchen?

@nobs: na, war die Hasler Höhle schon auf?


----------



## TheBlues (10. April 2004)

Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> wie siehts denn aus, gehen wir Sonntag zweirädrig Osterhasen jagen, oder müsst ihr alle Eier suchen?


tja, also ich kann sonntag definitiv nicht !!  

montag wär wieder machbar, wobei ich mich montag schon zum biken hier vor ort verabredet hab.

@tohamas
wie wär's, montag wieder treffen auf'm kohlplatz?? "kleine" runde drehen ?? 

ansonsten euch allen frohe ostern....und dicke ostereier !!!


----------



## bifi (14. April 2004)

Hi Ho!

zur Abwechslung dachte ich mir, mal ein posting zu formulieren in dem NICHT steht, dass man zwar gerne biken würde, aber diesen Sonntag leider absolut keine Zeit hat. uups, Knoten im Hirn. Also, dieser Sonntag kündigt sich biketechnisch recht positiv an. Es spricht bisher nichts gegen einen kleinen Ausflug auf zwei Rädern. Wer das auch so sieht, möge seine Hand heben.

Viele Grüße,

bifi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krischaan (15. April 2004)




----------



## rotzlöffel (15. April 2004)

Hi, bifi,
zählt Gengenbach noch für Dich zur näheren Umgebung?
Wenn ja, ich trainiere z.Zt. für die MTB-Challenge in Offenburg-Rammersweier (42 km).
Vielleicht hast ja Lust?


----------



## nobs (15. April 2004)

bifi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ho!
> 
> zur Abwechslung dachte ich mir, mal ein posting zu formulieren in dem NICHT steht, dass man zwar gerne biken würde, aber diesen Sonntag leider absolut keine Zeit hat. uups, Knoten im Hirn. Also, dieser Sonntag kündigt sich biketechnisch recht positiv an. Es spricht bisher nichts gegen einen kleinen Ausflug auf zwei Rädern. Wer das auch so sieht, möge seine Hand heben.
> 
> ...



Hi Bifi,
dieses steht in meinen Fred´s nur in den seltensten Fällen


----------



## Krischaan (16. April 2004)

Hallo,
hier nochmals die extended version:

bin am Sonntag nach längerer Abstinenz mal wieder dabei.

 


Stellt sich noch die Frage des wann und wo.
Mein nicht besonders ausgefallener Vorschlag:

10 Uhr neuer Wiehre-Bahnhof ?!


----------



## bifi (16. April 2004)

oh, reges Interesse. Wie schön.

10 Uhr ist früher als 11 Uhr...


----------



## nils (16. April 2004)

bifi schrieb:
			
		

> oh, reges Interesse. Wie schön.
> 
> 10 Uhr ist früher als 11 Uhr...



Und 11 Uhr ist ja auch schon früher als 12 Uhr...  

Melde auch großes Interesse an, ich weiß aber wahrscheinlich erst Samstag Abend, ob ich kann.
11 Uhr fänd ich entspannter, da ich aber eh noch nicht weiß ob ich kann, komm ich halt, wenn ich kann, wann es ist, oder so.

Gruß, Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (16. April 2004)

Ich würde auch mal wieder dazustoßen, allerdings steht die SA-bend-Planung noch nicht...


----------



## Tohamas (16. April 2004)

Also, ich melde mich heute mal mit einem entschiedenen vielleicht!  
Aber wie ich das sehe, ist das gerade hip....

Dafür war die Markgrafenfraktion am Montag echt gross! Wir haben uns zu viert zufällig aufm Berg getroffen, um denselben dann geschlossen runterzufliegen! Ich glaube fast, wir sind bald grösser!

@TheBlues: 1050 Höhenmeter, und wieder mindestens 98 km!
...und Gruss an den "Nachwuchs"


----------



## nobs (17. April 2004)

bifi schrieb:
			
		

> oh, reges Interesse. Wie schön.
> 
> 10 Uhr ist früher als 11 Uhr...



macht auch gleich ein paar Km mehr   bin aber auch gegen 11:00 Uhr noch dabei


----------



## TheBlues (17. April 2004)

Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich melde mich heute mal mit einem entschiedenen vielleicht!
> Aber wie ich das sehe, ist das gerade hip....


na, diesem entschiedenen "vielleicht" schliess ich mich entschieden an !!!! 
wenn du fährst, meld dich bei mir, ich komm mit !!



			
				Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> @TheBlues: 1050 Höhenmeter, und wieder mindestens 98 km!


wow, dann waren's bei mir ja noch ein paar HM mehr ...und bei mir waren's dann 46KM (also auch fast 98 km !!) 

hab Marco noch über Muggard nach Bad Sulzburg begleitet. der ärmste war total am ende 



			
				Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> ...und Gruss an den "Nachwuchs"


Knut hat sich (und Marco) ebenfalls mit einem dicken "vielleicht" für sonntag angemeldet. würden auch mit nach Fr. fahren. er meldet sich So. so zwischen 9.00 und 10.00 bei mir.

werd jetzt jedenfalls mal mein bike richten, und in ca 1 std. losfahren.
wenn du auch bock hast, meld dich einfach kurzfristig, dann rocken wir endlich mal den blauen !!!!

@all
wär schön, mal wieder 'ne vollständige runde zusammen zu bringen !!!

happy trails


----------



## Krischaan (17. April 2004)

Also gut - ich gebe mich geschlagen:
bin natürlich auch um 11 Uhr mit dabei. 
Aber dann müsst ihr unterwegs auch auf mich warten, denn eine Stunde später Abfahrt bedeutet gaaaaanz gemüüütlich frühstücken. Und dementsprechend viel Mageninhalt muss ich dann langsam und behutsam den Berg hochwuchten, sonst  :kotz:


----------



## bifi (17. April 2004)

rotzlöffel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, bifi,
> zählt Gengenbach noch für Dich zur näheren Umgebung?



In Gengenbach "trainieren" wir bisher traditionsgemäß nur einmal im Jahr. Vor allem um uns nachher vom Hausfrauengesangsverein auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt inspirieren zu lassen...




P.S. Ich wollte mit dem "10 ist früher als 11" nur klugschei$en und das Vorurteil entkräften, dass Mediziner nicht denken können. Es steht da (fast) völlig wertfrei. also dann bis 11!


----------



## nils (17. April 2004)

Hab morgen leider doch keine Zeit...  






...irgendwann klappt es













...da bin ich mir sicher







Nils, der morgen eigentlich lieber biken würde.


----------



## TheBlues (18. April 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> ...irgendwann klappt es
> 
> ...da bin ich mir sicher


ja doch !!!

nachdem sich heute morgen niemand (auch der "nachwuchs" wollte mitkommen) gemeldet hat, bin ich eben alleine losgezogen und hab den Blauen endlich mal wieder geschafft.

geile trails hat's da !! 

vielleicht nächstes wochenende  

hoffe, ihr hattet auch 'ne tolle tour


----------



## nobs (20. April 2004)

TheBlues schrieb:
			
		

> ja doch !!!
> 
> 
> 
> hoffe, ihr hattet auch 'ne tolle tour



Hi TheBlues,
da kannst ein drauf lassen, auch hatten wir zwei neue Mitbiker aus Freiburg am Start (sorry Namen leider vergessen, Gruß vom Alsheimer) dann Richtung Schauinsland, abgebogen Richtung Käsekuchen an Rappenecker Hütte und abfahrt über den Studentenweg Richtung Kappel 
alles in allen wars wieder eine schöne Tour 
mitstreiter waren diesmal Bifi, Krischaan, Nobs, und die 2 lautlosen forumgäste dessen Namen ich mir beim nächsten mal aufschreiben werde.


----------



## bifi (22. April 2004)

Ralph und Bernd?    Oh, Gott, wahrscheinlich auch vollkommen falsch!  nobs, bevor ich gelesen hatte, dass Du die Namen vergessen hast, wusste ich's noch!   Aber dieses angestrengte Nein-ICH-hab-KEIN-Alzheimer-Dienamenimhirnsuchen hat mich unter einen so hohen psychischen Druck gestellt...  

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbiker1978 (22. April 2004)

so langsam traue ich mich ja nicht mehr, hier meinen virtuellen mund aufzumachen...  

hi leutz!

...kann ich doch auch an diesem sonntag nicht dem gemeinschaftlich umso schöner erlebten bikegenusses frönen! 
dafür führte mich gestern unser bergling (namen nicht vergessen  ) dankenswerterweise über die talstation ("was, da hoch???") und die holzschlägermatte ("mami, wie weit isses noch?") auf den gipfel ("boh - frisch hier...") und - sehr schön! - den studentenweg in die niederen talungen der dreisam zurück ("...!!!")   - samt abstecher in die lösssandige hüpfburg ... 

(heut hab ich schweeeere beine...)

mal sehen, hoffentlich klappt´s bald mal wieder... i love you all   

in diesem sinne: happy trails!

euer mtbiker


----------



## Krischaan (22. April 2004)

Ralph (Ralf?) und Bernd isch toatal korrekt - man ('tschuldigung: frau)


----------



## nobs (22. April 2004)

Krischaan schrieb:
			
		

> Ralph (Ralf?) und Bernd isch toatal korrekt - man ('tschuldigung: frau)



jo fein, dann wäre das auch geschafft, hier geht doch kein Name verloren


----------



## bifi (22. April 2004)

Oh Mann!!!  ICH wollte den 555. post haben!!!! Mennoooooo!


----------



## mtbiker1978 (23. April 2004)

@bifi: hey, think positive: so hattest du _antwort #555_ 
ist doch auch was...


----------



## TheBlues (24. April 2004)

Moin Leute, 

wie sieht's denn morgen aus, mal wieder 'ne ordentliche runde zusammen zu bekommen ???

hab gestern abend mit Nat gesprochen. wir würden kommen !!!  

können euch ja nicht sooo lange alleine ohne bremser fahren lassen !!!! 

morgen früh, 11.00 Wiehrebahnhof ??!!!!

...und wer macht den Guide ???

hoffe auf zahlreiches erscheinen !!!


also.....handzeichen, wer kommt !!





@Nobs: 555, du weisst, das wird teuer...!!


----------



## nils (24. April 2004)

Moin moin,

ersma *Handzeichen*

Morgen 11 Uhr klingt soweit ganz gut. Was wollt ihr denn fahren? Eine ordentliche Runde?

Da wäre im Angebot: flach nach Kirchzarten, knackig auf den Hinterwaldkopf, entspannt zum Rinken, hübsch zur Zastler Hütte, extrem hübsch wieder runter ins Tal, entspannt, flach und kaputt wieder zurück nach FR.
Je nach Tempo 5-6 Stunden oder sowas (ca. 60 km?). Vielleicht könnte man ja auch schon um 10 Uhr starten...

Gruß, Nils.


----------



## bifi (24. April 2004)

TheBlues schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leute,
> 
> 
> können euch ja nicht sooo lange alleine ohne bremser fahren lassen !!!!
> ...




  

*handheb*

Grüße, bifi


----------



## TheBlues (24. April 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin,
> 
> ersma *Handzeichen*
> 
> ...


puh, vielleicht sollt ich mir das nochmal überlegen .....??

dürfte aber wohl etwas hart sein. Nat fährt nach seiner verletzung jetzt grad mal seine 3. tour....und bei mir ist es wohl reichlich utopisch, 60km in 5-6 std zu schaffen.

wie wär's denn mit 'ner 30 km tour, ist da grad was im angebot ???
(dann hat man auch noch ein bißchen was vom sonntag;-) )

...und überhaupt: 10.00 ????????? 11.00 ist schon reichlich früh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tohamas (24. April 2004)

Juhu, hört mich jemand?
ich find das ja nicht ok, dass ich so lange nicht dabei war! Schande über mich und meine Familie bis ins siebte Glied!
Aber so einfach ist es dann doch nicht, hier mein Plan:
Punkt 1: Prinzipiell bin ich morgen dabei!
Punkt 2: Wenn ich nicht dabei bin, tritt Punkt 2 ausser Kraft
Punkt 3: Es gibt keinen Punkt 3
Punkt 4: Bei Erfüllung von Punkt 2 unter Ausschliessung von Punkt 1 und unter besonderer Berücksichtigung der Punkte 3, 7 und 8 ist dieser Umstand nur Zustande gekommen durch überdurchschnittliche körperliche und/oder geistige Erschöpfung durch Belastungen meines Organismus durch pfadgebundene Vorwärtsbewegungen in botanischen und subalpinen Umgebungen mittels pedalkraftbetriebenen Fortbewegungsmitteln mit zwei in Reihe stehenden Laufrädern.
Punkte 5 - 12: Ersatzpunkte

Ansonsten: keep on trailin'


----------



## nils (24. April 2004)

In Anbetracht der besonderen Umstände und der allgemeinen teils bedenklichen Verfassung der Teilnehmer erkläre ich mich hier unter schweren Gewissensbissen bereit, morgen 1 Stunde länger zu schlafen und nicht so viel zu fahren.

Also *11 Uhr Wiehre Bahnhof*, gemütliche Runde daß alle mitkommen.

Bis morgen, Nils.


----------



## TheBlues (24. April 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Also *11 Uhr Wiehre Bahnhof*, gemütliche Runde daß alle mitkommen.


dem himmel - äh - Nils sei dank !!!


----------



## TheBlues (25. April 2004)

endlich waren die schlechtwetterbiker mal wieder mit der markgräfler fraktion gemeinsam unterwegs 

bilder gibt's hier!


----------



## Triple F (26. April 2004)

Nette Pix.
WO stehen denn die Hühnerleitern? Kappel   ??

Ciao,
Triple F


----------



## marc (26. April 2004)

bisher musste ich mich zurückhalten wegen mangelndem fahrbaren Untersatz.
Aber da ich diese Woche mein metallenes Ross bekomme werde auch ich mal wieder einer Tour fröhnen können. (Aber nur wenn der Nils nicht so zudappt   )
Man sieht sich.

Gruß marc

Apropopo Nils:

dachte daß ich dich mal auf "meinem" Northshore treffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBlues (26. April 2004)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> (Aber nur wenn der Nils nicht so zudappt  )


don't panik!!!

wenn die markgräfler-fraktion anwesend ist, hält sich auch der Nils ein bißchen zurück  

hab auch gestern wieder als bremser vorzügliche arbeit geleistet !!


@Bifi
wie geht's dir ???


----------



## Triple F (26. April 2004)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> .
> Aber da ich diese Woche mein metallenes Ross bekomme werde auch ich mal wieder einer Tour fröhnen können.



Aha! Also doch das ersehnte "fette Grinsen" im Gesicht gehabt    !
Im Moment habe ich leider keine Gabel, hoffentlich liefert MZ schnell


----------



## nils (26. April 2004)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Nette Pix.
> WO stehen denn die Hühnerleitern?
> 
> Ciao,
> Triple F




Wird hier im Netz nicht verraten. Vielleicht kommen wir ja da bei einer Tour mal zufällig vorbei 

@marc:
Das Tempo wird immer der Gruppe angepasst. Ich war aber gestern auch ganz schön platt...


----------



## TheBlues (26. April 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war aber gestern auch ganz schön platt...


aaaah !!!!! goil !!!!! ...und das aus deinem munde !!!  

das geht runter wie öl!!!!!


----------



## marc (26. April 2004)

komm am Samstag doch mal wieder am Dirt Park vorbei.

Aber bring chirurgisches (stimmt das so??) Besteck mit damit du mir mein Grinsen rausschneiden kannst, denn:

Am Mittwoch hol ich das Teil  
Der Skinny Trail ist top geworden  
Ich werd am Samstag einen "gepflegten" Drop bauen in den Anlieger rein!!  
Ich werd das dann endlich mal mit MEINEM Bike fahren    

...soviel von hier  

Also man sieht sich.
freu mich schon mal bei den "Schlechtwetterbikern" mitzustrampeln...

Gruß marc


----------



## Triple F (26. April 2004)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> komm am Samstag doch mal wieder am Dirt Park vorbei.
> 
> Aber bring chirurgisches (stimmt das so??) Besteck mit damit du mir mein Grinsen rausschneiden kannst, denn:...



Befürchte, da brauch ich schon gröberes Werkzeug. Aber ich bring mal mit, was ich noch so aus dem Grundstudium übrig habe.

Ich komm dann wohl mit meinem NorthShore-untauglichem Singlespeeder vorbei... 
CU
3F


----------



## bifi (27. April 2004)

Danke, gut! Nur die erste Nacht war etwas sonnenbrandmässig unangenehm. Das Bein sieht aber furchtbar interessant  aus... Schade, dass ich keine Digicam habe... Sonst gäb's jetzt ein Verlaufsprotokoll.   Umso interessanter war der PJ- Beginn. Da ja auch ein Arm etwas lädiert ist, war die Hobby-Frage immer recht schnell erledigt... Nur einer hat auf eine Katze getippt! krasse Katze!!!  

Viele Grüße,

bifi


----------



## nobs (27. April 2004)

Hy Leute,
am nächsten Sonntag den 2. Mai werde ich mit den Bikeleutchen aus meiner Firma eine Runde ab Kirchzarten > Hinterwaldkopf > Hinterzarten > Nessellachen zurück nach Kirchzarten.
aber nun kommt der Haken für die Schlechtwetterbiker, ist ein Totaler Frühstarttermin, wir treffen uns zwischen 9:00 Uhr bis 9:30 Uhr in Kirchzarten am Friedhof.
Also sollte wieder Erwarten doch jemand Lust haben, dann ist jeder gern gesehen


----------



## Krischaan (28. April 2004)

nobs schrieb:
			
		

> Also sollte wieder Erwarten doch jemand Lust haben, dann ist jeder gern gesehen



Da würd ich doch glatt mitfahren (arbeite ja schon lange heimlich daran diesen Thread in "Frühaufsteher-Biker" umzutaufen)    

Aber dummerweise kann ich am Sonntag nicht. Und noch viel dummerweise weil ich am Sonntagmorgen in Kirchzarten zu arbeiten habe! Welch Ironie des Schicksals.   
Werde dann einfach mal sehnsuchtsvoll eurer Staubwolke hinterherwinken.



			
				bifi schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bein sieht aber furchtbar interessant aus...


Hab ich da irgendwas überlesen oder habt ihr uns von der letzten Ausfahrt was unterschlagen? 
Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung!


----------



## nils (28. April 2004)

nobs schrieb:
			
		

> (...), wir treffen uns zwischen 9:00 Uhr bis 9:30 Uhr in Kirchzarten am Friedhof.
> Also sollte wieder Erwarten doch jemand Lust haben, dann ist jeder gern gesehen











 










Also das ist ja schon eine sehr hübsche Runde... aber mitten in der Nacht an einem Sonntag..., schlechtes Wetter geht ja noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (28. April 2004)

So nun ist es soweit. ich bin wieder onbike. Nach der Durststrecke vom letzten Jahr (Krankheit) werd ich endlich wieder mal biken können und nicht nur NorthShore bauen und den anderen zusehen. Da ich gerade von der "Schwabentour" komme wo ich mein Bike abgeholt habe werde ich dieses zusammen mit meinen "alten Mitstreitern" am Sonntag vormittag einweihen.
Wird allerdings eine reine Shuttletour auf den Schauinsland mit Downhill only.
Wer aber Lust hat kann sich ja uns anschliessen (Nils, wie siehts aus?  )
Ansonsten freu ich mich auch darauf mal bei einer "Schlechtwetter-Runde" dabei zu sein. (Muß aber erst noch Power in die Beine kriegen  )

Gruß marc


----------



## nils (30. April 2004)

Servus,

also 9:00 Uhr ist mir doch etwas zu früh, auch wenn die Runde sehr schön ist. Und auf shutteln hab ich auch keine große Lust, wenn muß vorher auch hochgestrampelt werden (sonst gibt's ja keine Power in die Beine  ). Mal sehen, vielleicht um 11 Uhr am Wiehre Bahnhof die Runde von nobs nachfahren oder sowas ähnliches. Genaueres weiß ich spätestens morgen abend...

Gruß, Nils.


----------



## eL (30. April 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> wenn muß vorher auch hochgestrampelt werden
> Gruß, Nils.



ahhhh welch balsam für meine ohren   Es gibt hier unten also doch noch richtige MÄNNER   

alle anderen viel spass beim schütteln


----------



## TheBlues (30. April 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht um 11 Uhr am Wiehre Bahnhof die Runde von nobs nachfahren oder sowas ähnliches. Genaueres weiß ich spätestens morgen abend...
> 
> Gruß, Nils.


tja, wie angekündigt, fall ich diesses wochenende wg meines (nicht mehr vorhandenen) zahns vollständig aus 

zum :kotz: 

wünsch euch trotzdem viel spass !!!!


----------



## marc (30. April 2004)

Die Neueinweihung eines Bikes hat bei uns die Tradition daß wir zum Schauinsland hochschütteln und das Gefährt einweihen. Natürlich wird vorher 
ansonsten immer hochgestrampelt...was ich aber noch mit meiner lausigen Kondition besprechen muß. Ich denke ich fange mal klein an: Dattler - Kanonenplatz   hat jemand ne andere LowHeartRate Strecke parat?  

Gruß und schönen 1. Mai

Marc


----------



## eL (30. April 2004)

du hast vergessen das Bild um 90° nach rechts zu drehen   
oder   
ohgottogottogott


----------



## nobs (30. April 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> also 9:00 Uhr ist mir doch etwas zu früh, auch wenn die Runde sehr schön ist. Und auf shutteln hab ich auch keine große Lust, wenn muß vorher auch hochgestrampelt werden (sonst gibt's ja keine Power in die Beine  ). Mal sehen, vielleicht um 11 Uhr am Wiehre Bahnhof die Runde von nobs nachfahren oder sowas ähnliches. Genaueres weiß ich spätestens morgen abend...
> 
> Gruß, Nils.



aufgrund des relativ frühen Starttermins werde ich Shuttel´n wenn also noch jemand mit will dann PM Platz für 2 Personen mit Bike wäre vorhanden


----------



## marc (30. April 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> du hast vergessen das Bild um 90° nach rechts zu drehen
> oder
> ohgottogottogott




Das ist schon so richtig. Das ist ne "Matrix" Wallride Sache    
Bin aber leider nicht allzu hoch....next time.

Macht Riesenspaß. 
Wo bleiben eigentlich die coolen "Schlechtwetterbiker" die mal diesen North Shore rocken?    

Hoffe man sieht Euch beim Bikejam.

Gruß Marc


----------



## nils (1. Mai 2004)

So, der Rest der coolen Schlechtwetterbiker meldet sich für morgen ebenfalls ab. Der northshore ist irgendwann mal fällig, spätestens am Bike Jam.

Gruß, bifi & nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krokolie (2. Mai 2004)

Hi! Ich bin hier neu und würde gerne paar Bekanntschaften machen.
Ich habe zufällig dein forum über schlechtwetterbiker gelesen. Wir haben zwar Sommer aber nächsten winter kannst ja gerne ins Schwarzwald kommen. Ich war den ganzen winter lang aktiv und habe mir sogar spike reifen gekauft. Ich kann nur sagen im Tiefschnee macht es besonderen Spass zu fahren und auf die Fresse zu fliegen. hihihi...
bis bald cu...


----------



## nobs (2. Mai 2004)

Kroko8000 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi! Ich bin hier neu und würde gerne paar Bekanntschaften machen.
> Ich habe zufällig dein forum über schlechtwetterbiker gelesen. Wir haben zwar Sommer aber nächsten winter kannst ja gerne ins Schwarzwald kommen. Ich war den ganzen winter lang aktiv und habe mir sogar spike reifen gekauft. Ich kann nur sagen im Tiefschnee macht es besonderen Spass zu fahren und auf die Fresse zu fliegen. hihihi...
> bis bald cu...



Hi Kroko8000,

viel willkommen im Forum Villingen liegt ja nicht gerade vor der Haustür, aber wenn´s dich mal packt kannste gerne mal ne Schlechtwetterrunde mitdrehen.


----------



## nobs (2. Mai 2004)

nobs schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Leute,
> am nächsten Sonntag den 2. Mai werde ich mit den Bikeleutchen aus meiner Firma eine Runde ab Kirchzarten > Hinterwaldkopf > Hinterzarten > Nessellachen zurück nach Kirchzarten.
> aber nun kommt der Haken für die Schlechtwetterbiker, ist ein Totaler Frühstarttermin, wir treffen uns zwischen 9:00 Uhr bis 9:30 Uhr in Kirchzarten am Friedhof.
> Also sollte wieder Erwarten doch jemand Lust haben, dann ist jeder gern gesehen




Hi an alle, 
diese Tour wird mir lang in Erinnerung bleiben, so schöne Trails gibt es ja sonst nirgends ohne Unterbrechung. Die Abfahrt nach Hinterzarten die ich heute zum ersten mal gebiket bin war ja auch allererste Schokosahne dank des frühen Starttermins waren auch kaum Wanderrer unterwegs, erst gegen 13:30 Uhr waren die Wege nach Nessellachen überfüllt von allerdings allesamt freundlcihen Wanderrern.
Ich werde heute sehr gut schlafen und habe mächtig Traumtrails mitgenommen, die werde ich mir die ganze Nacht reinziehen.


----------



## nobs (8. Mai 2004)

Hy Leute,
was ist denn los hier, Verdächtig ruhig    is euhc das Wetter nicht schlecht genug   
nur weil ich mit nen Infekt rumschwächel könnt ihr euch doch trotzdem treffen  
Nobs also am Mammatag daheim.
also dann bis nächste Woche mit mehr Intresse.


----------



## TheBlues (8. Mai 2004)

nobs schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Leute,
> was ist denn los hier, Verdächtig ruhig  is euhc das Wetter nicht schlecht genug
> nur weil ich mit nen Infekt rumschwächel könnt ihr euch doch trotzdem treffen
> Nobs also am Mammatag daheim.
> also dann bis nächste Woche mit mehr Intresse.


jo, verdächtig ruhig....
..obwohl das wetter eigentlich schlecht genug wär  

hoffe, bis nächste woche ebenfalls wieder "fit" zu sein. 
seit unserer tollen schauinslandtour hab ich keine tour mehr gefahren 
fehlt mir schon ziemlich, aber meine backe lässt das leider immer noch nicht zu  

in diesem sinne...
happy trails und 'nen schönen mamatag !!


----------



## marc (9. Mai 2004)

Neu - Schlechtwetterbiker und Ex- Schönwetter Radler Matz & Marc gestern auf dem Rosskopf. Es war saukalt, naß aber irgendwie gut  

Die Suche nach dem "holey trail" verlief zwar erfolgreich, jedoch hat die Natur sich geholt was nach dem "Lothar" zu erwarten war. Der Weg ist leider unfahrbar (was unsere Videoaufnahmen mit der Helmkamera belegen).
Aber vielleicht kann man diese Aufnahmen irgendwie in Hollywood vermarkten. So als :"Indiana - Matz und die Grüne Hölle vom Breisgau"    

Egal es war nett und das zählt. Die Tastache daß sonst kein "Schlechtwetterbiker" unterwegs war liegt warscheinlich an dem dafür noch zu guten Wetter, oder?

 

Gruß marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (9. Mai 2004)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tastache daß sonst kein "Schlechtwetterbiker" unterwegs war liegt warscheinlich an dem dafür noch zu guten Wetter, oder?



Eben, bei der Hitze kann ja keine Sau fahren. Der Schnee, den es heute nacht in St. Peter runtergelegt hat, war bis zum Mittag wieder weggetaut und es waren immer minesdens 50 m Sicht... Bedingungen für Weicheier 



Ähm, ja, *räusper* irgendwie war es doch etwas feucht... Hab euch zwei übrigens gestern vorm Extratour gesehen, da ich aber mit der "grünen Welle" gekämpft hab, die es in Freiburg zwar gibt, jedoch nicht bei 50 km/h, hab ich euch zu spät erkannt.
Hängt da etwa eine Rohloff in deinem neuen Gefährt?

Gruß, Nils


----------



## marc (10. Mai 2004)

> Hängt da etwa eine Rohloff in deinem neuen Gefährt?



Jupps. Und zwar das allerneuste Modell:  "Time Traveller"

14 Gang vollautomatik, diamantenverzahnte Getrieberädchen, chipgesteuerte
Vorwahlautomatik mit integriertem Cappucino & Latte Macchiato Aufbereiter.
Und das beste: "Time Traveller" hat die zukunftsweisende Zeitschleifentechnik integriert. Nie mehr berghochfahrn! Nach dem wunderschönen Downhill, den man am liebsten noch einmal machen möchte, aber aus Konditions und Zeitgründen nicht kann, einfach auf den "Restart" Knopf und du befindest dich wieder auf dem Berg. Ohne Zeitverlust. Geil!!  
...und das Camelbag ist auch wieder voll      

aber im Ernst, ist echt klasse so ne Rohloff!    

Gruß Marc


----------



## Tohamas (13. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen!
...nun gebt es schon zu, ihr habt mich vermisst!
..wenigstens ein ganz kleines bisschen?
Nein?
nagut...

Letzte WoE war ich mal wieder Höhlentechnisch unterwegs (Technisches Seminar) , und am Samstag geht es endlich in'n Urlaub!!!
Ardeche mit klettern, Höhlen, River-Plansching und dem sagenumwobenen 1000- Höhenmeter- Downhill!
Ich hoffe, ihr entschuldigt meine Abwesenheit (ist ja eigentlich nix neues, gell?), ich geb dann dafür auch hinterher mit meinen Narben und Brüchen an...
Gesegnete Feiertage euch allen, bis nach Pfingsten!


----------



## nobs (13. Mai 2004)

und wie sieht´s aus mit den Rest der Meute   
also ich wär dabei egal wohin egal wie´s Wetter wird


----------



## nils (13. Mai 2004)

nobs schrieb:
			
		

> und wie sieht´s aus mit den Rest der Meute
> also ich wär dabei egal wohin egal wie´s Wetter wird



Kann es noch nicht sagen, ob ich am Sonntag Zeit hab. So grundsätzlich sollte schon eine Runde drin sein, wann und wie lange kann ich glaub ich aber erst am Sonntag morgen abschätzen.

@Tohamas:
ok, ein ganz kleines bischen...


----------



## tobi (13. Mai 2004)

So - nachdem ich nun meine Abschlussprüfungen rum habe muss ich mich hier auch mal wieder zu Wort melden.
Diesen Sonntag steht mir leider eine Rentner Tour durchs Dreisamtal bevor - aber ist vielleicht gar nicht schlecht, bin schon länger nichtmehr gefahren. Hoffe es klappt bei mir nächsten Sonntag mal wieder, spätestens aber an Pfingsten.


----------



## TheBlues (14. Mai 2004)

nobs schrieb:
			
		

> und wie sieht´s aus mit den Rest der Meute
> also ich wär dabei egal wohin egal wie´s Wetter wird


werd mir heut mittag mal auf den (nicht mehr vorhandenen) zahn fühlen und 'ne kleine tour machen!!!

wenn's geht, wär ich dabei. mal sehen ob ich dann Nat noch motivieren kann  

ansonsten dann eben wieder nächste woche!!! 

@Tohamas
schönen urlaub....und hals & beinbruch !!!! 
meld dich, wenn du wieder da bist!!!


----------



## Tian (14. Mai 2004)

Aha, das sind also alles die Schlechtwetterbiker! Beisse mir ganz schön in den Allerwertesten, dass ich nicht schon viel früher meine Anfrage weggeschickt habe und freue mich sehr, dass es noch n paar mehr "Verrückte" gibt, die sich die Lunge aus dem Hals hecheln um danach mit Freuden...  
Nun denn: ich habe sieben Tage frei und bin allzeit bereit. Sonntag wäre mir auch sehr recht, vielleicht kann sich ja jemand von euch aufraffen? Bin gespannt euch kennen zu lernen und nach dem Biken gibt es ja nichts Schöneres als diesen hier 
Bess demnähxt und habe die Ehre 
Euer Tian


----------



## TheBlues (15. Mai 2004)

so, also ich werd morgen gegen mittag mal 'ne vorsichtige tour hier starten. heut hat's mir nicht gereicht 

sonntag kann ich definitiv nicht, mein dad hat 65. hätt ich fast vergessen  

@Tian
wenn du morgen lust auf'ne kleine tour hast (und ich mein damit wirklich 'ne kleine, muss noch'n bißchen vorsichtig sein), könnten wir uns am kohlplatz treffen, falls du den kennst (oberhalb von badenweiler/schweighof, richtung sulzburg).
weiteres können wird dann morgen ausmachen.


ansonsten happy trails euch allen


----------



## Tian (15. Mai 2004)

Moin The Blues,

kleine Tour völlig in Ordnung. Hab nämlich erst seit gestern halbwegs meine Grippe auskuriert. Der Kohlplatz sagt mir jetzt dummerweise nichts (sicher bin ich da auch schon mal vorbei geheinzt, ohne zu wissen, dass es der so heisst  ) Wenn es dir zu blöd ist, wenn wir uns in Badenweiler treffen (z. B. Kurplatz),dann schick mir doch bitte ne Wegbeschreibung oder so. Wäre gerne dabei  

Greetings Tian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBlues (15. Mai 2004)

@Tian

du hast post


----------



## nobs (15. Mai 2004)

Hy Leute,

leider muß ich für morgen doch pasen, denn meine Erkältung hat sich doch noch nicht ganz verabschiedet somit also nur eine kleine Runde max. Rosskopf in gemütlichen Tempo (bergauf  ) wenn noch jemand gemütlich hochrolen will dann melde er sich doch einfach


----------



## TheBlues (15. Mai 2004)

so, schee wars 

...und länger als angedacht. aber was solls  

 Tian, deine showeinlagen waren echt filmreif!  
machst ja fast Tohamas konkurenz  

tour


----------



## Tian (15. Mai 2004)

Jau, war eine super spassige tour und das mit dem Berg ab fahren übe ich dann noch mal  Ist halt noch kein "freerider" vom Himmel gefallen, gelle? Aber ihr habt mich echt angefixt und die nächste tour kommt bestimmt 
Greetings, Tian


----------



## TheBlues (17. Mai 2004)

schaut mal hier!


----------



## nobs (20. Mai 2004)

hy all,

werde mich kurz mal für 2 Wochen in den URLAUBverabschieden
kleiner Tip noch versucht mal wieder auf´s Bike zu kommen damit ihr, wenn das Wetter wieder schlecht wird, auch fit seid    
Ich nehme mein Radi latürlich mit


----------



## tobi (20. Mai 2004)

Wie du bist am Bikejam nicht da??? 

Ich darf fröhlich verkünden das ich es heute bis auf das Rappeneck geschafft habe ( die Zeit wird allerdings nicht verraten   )


----------



## Tohamas (20. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

um euch zu zeigen, dass ich euch nicht ganz vergessen habe, melde ich mich hier mal vom Exxxtreme- Freeride- Runterhügel- Technik- Workshop in der Ardeche.
Bin grad bei Kai (Offridedrinker) und wir rocken die Singletracks hier, wobei dass eher ein Trial- verdächtiges rumgestockse ist...
Aber bergab geht auch hier.

Zuerst gabs im Schnitt jede halbe Stunde einen Platten, nach Aufrüsten auf "Slime"- Schläuche gehts jetzt.
Gegen die Trails hier ist der Schwarzwald geteert: Entweder Schotterdownhill, wobei die Bremskraft der Scheibenbremse nur durch die Menge des vor dem Vorderrad her geschobenen Schotters definiert wird, oder extrem verblockte Singletrail, die ständig nach dem Schaltwerk haschen.
Aber es geht vorwärts: Droppen jetzt ohne Salto, und dank neuem Vorbau klappt der Manual auch bei schneller Fahrt (ebenso der X-up, jetzt endlich ohne Delle im Oberrohr)
Ihr seht, der Urlaub hier tut mir gut, ich blute auch noch nicht überall, und das Stürzen in die Dorenhecken ist unvergleichlich!

So, wer jetzt grün vor Neid ist, hat allen Grund dazu, bis bald mal wieder auf den befestigten Wegen des Schwarzwaldes,

Thomas aussm Urlaub

@Tian: Hey, Müllheim ist demnächst wieder mal dran, die hiesige Runde einzuladen. Da wird uns doch wohl was einfallen?!


----------



## TheBlues (21. Mai 2004)

Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> um euch zu zeigen, dass ich euch nicht ganz vergessen habe, melde ich mich hier mal vom Exxxtreme- Freeride- Runterhügel- Technik- Workshop in der Ardeche.
> Bin grad bei Kai (Offridedrinker) und wir rocken die Singletracks hier, wobei dass eher ein Trial- verdächtiges rumgestockse ist...
> ...


aaaargh!!!!! GEMEINHEIT!!!! .....auch will!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tian (21. Mai 2004)

_@Tian: Hey, Müllheim ist demnächst wieder mal dran, die hiesige Runde einzuladen. Da wird uns doch wohl was einfallen?!_

@ Tohamas:
Wohl, wohl, da bin ich ganz sicher! Ich hoffe nur nach deinem Workshop gähnst du nicht vor langeweile bei den müllheimer singletracks  

Ich bin zumindest damit noch reichlich bedient. Hab´noch den rest von meinem frei fleissig geübt, damit man nícht mehr so lange auf mich warten muss, wenn es bergab geht   
Ausserdem wird "Betty" gerade general überholt und bekommt neue "Vorderbeine", hydraulische Hinternbremsen und das "Sprunggelenk" hinten wird auch noch repariert, damit es kein Öl mehr "blutet". Na denn, ich muss wieder für sieben Tage an die Maloche, bin dann nächstes Wochenende wieder startbereit, vorausgesetzt "Betty" verlässt pünktlich das Hospital  
Greetings to all, Tian


----------



## nils (23. Mai 2004)

tobi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich darf fröhlich verkünden das ich es heute bis auf das Rappeneck geschafft habe ( die Zeit wird allerdings nicht verraten   )




Nachdem wir heute (Sonntag) um 5:40 Uhr Sonnenaufgang und um 21:10 Uhr Sonnenuntergang haben bleibt da ja Raum für Spekulationen  



*duckundwech*


Nils, der heute schon mal eine mögliche Sonntagstourvariante fürs BikeJam abgechekt hat und dem jetzt die Beine weh tun


----------



## marc (23. Mai 2004)

Sehr gerne darf der Nils die Tourführung mit-übernehmen.Dem Marc seine Kondition ist gerade für den North Shore ausreichend (aber er arbeitet dran wenn er nicht gerade versucht aus Holz und Schrauben was zu bauen)

Was ne Überleitung zum eigentlichen:

(gehört vielleicht nicht unbedingt hierher, aber da diesen Thread viele lesen haut das dann schon hin )

Noch eine Woche bis zum Jam...und dazu die Neusten Bilder vom Shore der soweit fertig ist daß man alles fahren kann:


----------



## TheBlues (23. Mai 2004)

tja, und ich werd mich, in alter tradition um 11.00, mal auf den weg in richtung berge machen....will heut wieder mal den blauen besuchen  



@marc
sieht ja schon wild aus, aber gibt's da auch 'ne passage, die anfänger fahren können, oder muss man da als rookie einfach daneben stehen und zuschauen ??


----------



## marc (23. Mai 2004)

@ the blues

ist vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her schon recht hoch, wobei die Line (auf dem ersten Fotos ganz links wo einer draufsitzt) mit dem Anlieger "problemlos" fahrbar ist. Eine gewisse North Shore "Erfahrung" sollte man schon haben und vor allem keine "Höhenangst" besitzen. Schaus Dir einfach mal beim Bike-Jam an.
Schöne Tour wünsch ich nachher...

Gruß 
Marc


----------



## TheBlues (23. Mai 2004)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> ..... [wobei die Line (auf dem ersten Fotos ganz links wo einer draufsitzt) mit dem Anlieger "problemlos" fahrbar ist.


puh....na, vielleicht ist es in natura ja nich soo schlimm  




			
				marc schrieb:
			
		

> ..... Eine gewisse North Shore "Erfahrung" sollte man schon haben und vor allem keine "Höhenangst" besitzen.


reichen bordsteinkanten auch  




			
				marc schrieb:
			
		

> Schaus Dir einfach mal beim Bike-Jam an.


ja, hab ich zumindest mal vor  




			
				marc schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Tour wünsch ich nachher....


danke, die hatt ich  

viele singletrails, viele höhenmeter, viel langsam  

...ach ja, und meinen ersten plattfuss hatt ich ja auch noch (ventil abgerissen  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tohamas (23. Mai 2004)

So, hier mal wieder ein Zwischenbericht aus dem Technik- Kurs in der Ardeche:
Heute war es soweit: Der 1000 HM- Downhill war fällig, der allerdings nur etwa 800 Meter runtergeht. 
Hochfahren war echt klasse, entspannt, im Schatten, breite Forststrasse.
Oben tollste Aussicht.
Naja, nun denkt man ja, der Downhill wäre eigentlich das geilste an soner Tour. Dazu sage ich nur: Merdemerdemerdemerdemerde!
Diesmal eine Mischung aus Geröll und Blöcken. ..achja, und Stufen!
Dieses Gefühl, wenn die Platte, auf der dein Vorderrad gerade bremst, einfach so aus Solidarität ein Stückchen mitfährt, unbeschreiblich!
Achja, und Nils: Du erzähltest mal was von einer Durchschnittsgeschwinigkeit von 8 km/h beim Downhillen im Elsass: Das ist in etwa französischer Standart!

Tja, jetzt werd ich erstmal den Muskelkater in meinen Bremsfingern kurieren, gehabt euch wohl!


----------



## nils (27. Mai 2004)

So, Mädchen und Buben, gebt fein acht,

diesen Sonntag wird zum 2. mal das BikeJam gemacht!   *tataaaa*

Der etwas vernachlässigte 11 Uhr Treff am Wiehre Bahnhof wird also kurzerhand auf die BMX-Bahn am Dietenbachgelände verschoben und von dort eine hübsche Singletrailtour auf den Schauinsland oder Kandel mit lecker Downhill zum Abschluß gestartet (je nach Teilnehmer, Wetter und Bock der Leute).

Bis Sonntag!

Nils


----------



## TheBlues (27. Mai 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Der etwas vernachlässigte 11 Uhr Treff am Wiehre Bahnhof wird also kurzerhand auf die BMX-Bahn am Dietenbachgelände verschoben und von dort eine hübsche Singletrailtour auf den Schauinsland oder Kandel mit lecker Downhill zum Abschluß gestartet (je nach Teilnehmer, Wetter und Bock der Leute).
> 
> Bis Sonntag!
> 
> Nils


hmmmm, eigentlich wollt ich ja am samstag kommen und mir das mal anschauen.....& vielleicht auch noch am sonntag ....muss doch den altersdurchschnitt mal ein bißchen nach oben bringen !!!   

mal sehen wie ich das mach. wenn ich erst mit'm bike nach Fr. komme, und dann noch auf'n berg soll.....wieviel zeit habt ihr denn für so'ne tour eingeplant ????


----------



## tobi (27. Mai 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> So, Mädchen und Buben, gebt fein acht,
> 
> diesen Sonntag wird zum 2. mal das BikeJam gemacht!   *tataaaa*



Nur am Sonntag das wär doch gelacht,
deshalb treffen wir uns auch Samstag - schon um halb acht


Ok, um halb acht vielleicht noch nicht, aber es musste sich ja reimen. Natürlich steht Samstag auch schon eine kleine Tour an.

Bis denn


----------



## TheBlues (28. Mai 2004)

@Nils / Tobi  

ihr scheint ja sowas wie die tourguides zu sein und kennt die strecken recht gut 


kann ich da mithalten ??? ...oder sind die touren zu heftig für mich?



...und wie sieht's hiermit aus?? würd mich ja schon reizen:


> 12.00 Treffen und Briefing zum "1. Tr!ckstuff Downhill-Orientierungslauf" -> Bikes in den Team Truck -> Abfahrt auf den Berg -> Downhillrallye (12 km Streckenlänge, 1000 Höhenmeter)....


...ist das für mich zu schaffen??

schätze mal, der Northshore ist (noch ) zu heftig für mich!!


----------



## tobi (28. Mai 2004)

Da ich dieses Jahr noch kaum auf dem Fahrrad saß kannst du bestimmt mithalten. Letztes Jahr sind wir auch eher ein gemütliches Tempo gefahren.

Über was für eine Strecke die Downhill Rallye runtergeht weiss ich nicht, da die jemand anders organisiert.

Ach ja, und die Northshore Trails lass ich glaub ich auch lieber aus


----------



## nils (29. Mai 2004)

TheBlues schrieb:
			
		

> @Nils / Tobi
> 
> kann ich da mithalten ??? ...oder sind die touren zu heftig für mich?




Ups, hab dein Beitrag wohl erst jetzt gelesen, aber ging doch ganz gut, oder? 
Wo wir morgen hinfahren, weiß ich noch nicht. Die Schauinslandvariante ist aber die Wahrscheinlichste.

Gruß, Nils.


----------



## Triple F (30. Mai 2004)

Jenachdem wie schnell ich morgen meinen Umzug über die Bühne bekomme, bin ich am Start.

Wann soll´s denn los gehen?


----------



## Tian (30. Mai 2004)

Moin Allerseits,

ich könnte mal echt ´nen Anfall kriegen. Die "Betty" liegt immer noch auf´m OP-Tisch. Von wegen in einer Woche sind wir fertig  Wenn die nicht bald in die Pötte kommen gibt es diesen hier   Dabei wäre ich so gerne dabei, auch um ein paar von euch mal nicht nur virtuell kennen zu lernen. Naja, dann jogge ich halt morgen nen paar Runden und denke an euch.  Tut mir leid, mußte ich mal los werden.   
Ich wünsche euch auf jeden Fall jede Menge Spass   und es grüßt euch der

Tian (der statt dessen eben zum Spanferkel-Essen joggt!)


----------



## TheBlues (30. Mai 2004)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Wann soll´s denn los gehen?


soweit ich weiss, 11.00 treffen.

werd heut wohl nicht dabei sein und stattdessen hier im revier 'ne runde fahren.

gestern war klasse !!!!!  


@tian
mach den jungs mal beine, sonst steigt dein adrenalinspiegel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (30. Mai 2004)

Ich hab den nils & co. heute vormittag gesehen. Allerdings sind die gerade an mir vorbeigefahren, als ich mein Umzug absolviert hab...


----------



## MXcompETAbiker (1. Juni 2004)

in der siffe fahrn macht spass!und in der kälte.......naja........
mit dem richtig stuff-ken prob!


----------



## MXcompETAbiker (1. Juni 2004)

bifi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, moin!
> 
> Wo sind die Leute, die mir nicht ständig sagen, daß es draußen nieselt, oder evtl. doch ein bißchen frisch ist. Daß man besser nicht raus geht, sondern lieber Kaffee trinkt und Lebkuchen isst? Wo sind die tapferen Krieger/-innen, die Wind und Regen trotzen?
> 
> ...



tjoa,dann mal schön die singeltrails üben gehn!
komm ausm' raum offenburg!hab war heut auch wieder(obwohl es gesifft hat wie's loch) 2 1/2 stunden biken!(der hunger trieb mich wieder vom berg runter  )
war echt arsch geil!wetter is nebensache!
adios


----------



## Riderman (4. Juni 2004)

@ Nils, Blues, bifi, tohamas

Long time no see


gibt es für diesen Sonntag schon 'nen Plan?

Wetter soll ganz passabel werden?

Mülle'? oder in FR ?


----------



## TheBlues (4. Juni 2004)

Riderman schrieb:
			
		

> @ Nils, Blues, bifi, tohamas
> 
> Long time no see
> 
> ...


ob Fr. bei mir geht, kommt auf die fahrgelegenheit an.
Müllheim wär OK, weiss aber nicht, wann Tohamas aus seinem abenteuerurlaub zurück kommt.


----------



## nils (4. Juni 2004)

Ich bin am Wochenende nicht hier. Es geht mit ein paar aus dem Franken-Forum irgendwo nach Garmisch in die richtigen Berge


----------



## TheBlues (4. Juni 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin am Wochenende nicht hier. Es geht mit ein paar aus dem Franken-Forum irgendwo nach Garmisch in die richtigen Berge


wie, du gehst...äähh...fährst fremd ?????


----------



## nils (4. Juni 2004)

TheBlues schrieb:
			
		

> wie, du gehst...äähh...fährst fremd ?????



Nein nein, das würde ich mich nie trauen.
Aber ich war letztes Sommersemester in Nemberch (Nürnberg) und da fahren wir eine kleine Revivalrunde mit einem Teil der Gruppe von "damals".


----------



## mugg (4. Juni 2004)

He, riderman......du weisst aber das die leutz hier immer etwas später auf tour gehen. Bekommst du dann so lange frei zuhause???  

Würde hier ja auch wieder gerne mal mitfahren......aber ich muss um 9 los sonst wird es zu spät....die kids wollen ja auch noch was haben von einem.....zumal die nächsten 2 we mit rennen auch schon ausgebucht sind.

Sollten aber mehrere früher loswollen......dann fände ich das auch klasse.

Sporty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riderman (4. Juni 2004)

Vorschlag wäre so um 9 von Mülle' auf n' Blauen


seid ihr schon mal gefahren im Herbst oder so


----------



## TheBlues (4. Juni 2004)

Riderman schrieb:
			
		

> Vorschlag wäre so um 9 von Mülle' auf n' Blauen


 


9.00 !!!????? ....leute, da bin ich ja noch bewusstlos.....geschweige denn, dass ich bis dahin schon 45 min im sattel sitze..... 



			
				Riderman schrieb:
			
		

> seid ihr schon mal gefahren im Herbst oder so


jo, mussten wir aber wg. der schneelage abbrechen  

war aber seitdem schon 2 x oben


----------



## mugg (4. Juni 2004)

Ist aber auch nur eine kleine runde von dort aus. Sonntag muss ich nochmal ne grosse schleife fahren rider, sonst wird das nichts mit kirchzarten. Eimal blauen und zurück ist etwas wenig oder nicht??

sporty


----------



## bifi (5. Juni 2004)

Wir könnten ja morgen unserem Namen alle Ehre machen! Kybfelsen um 14 Uhr? 


Achso: Bin in den letzten Wochen nach Günterstal umgezogen... Soviel zur Ausrede, warum ich nicht mehr so furchtbar aktiv war letzte Zeit. Außerdem falle ich nach dem Arbeiten immer totmüde ins Bett. Da fehlt sogar die Kraft für den ON-Schalter am Laptop...   
Ja, falls jemand morgen Lust hat mitzuradeln könnte man sich am Wiehre Bahnhof (oder in Günterstal  ) treffen...  

Viele Grüße,

bifi


----------



## bifi (5. Juni 2004)

Oh, wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil, hatte übersehen, dass weiter oben für den Sonntag schon "mülle" angedacht wurde. Nun ja, ich werde aus zeit- und erholungstechnischen Gründen eher in heimatlichen Gefilden verweilen und wohl eher nicht zu Euch nach Müllheim fahren...

Viel Spaahaaß!


----------



## TheBlues (6. Juni 2004)

bifi schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil, hatte übersehen, dass weiter oben für den Sonntag schon "mülle" angedacht wurde. Nun ja, ich werde aus zeit- und erholungstechnischen Gründen eher in heimatlichen Gefilden verweilen und wohl eher nicht zu Euch nach Müllheim fahren...
> 
> Viel Spaahaaß!


naja, da ich jetzt erst aus der bewusstlosigkeit erwacht bin, keine fahrgelegenheit nach Fr. hab und Müllheim wohl auch schon durch ist, werd ich es genauso halten, und hier 'ne runde fahren.

...im übrigen ist doch eh zu schönes wetter   

in diesem sinne: happy trails !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (7. Juni 2004)

...wer hat Lust und Laune am Samstag 12.06 auf den Rosskopf oder Kybfelsen zu biken? Aber!: Totally easy da ich noch Konditionsdefizite habe und noch nie der Bergfez war. 
Nils, was mit dir. Ok bergauf bin ich dir zu langsam aber runter ists dann wieder ausgeglichen. Bist du eigentlich noch über den North-Shore am Sonntag?

Bin mal gespannt wer mitkommt  

Gruß Marc


----------



## TheBlues (7. Juni 2004)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> ...wer hat Lust und Laune am Samstag 12.06 auf den Rosskopf oder Kybfelsen zu biken? Aber!: Totally easy da ich noch Konditionsdefizite habe und noch nie der Bergfez war.
> Nils, was mit dir. Ok bergauf bin ich dir zu langsam aber runter ists dann wieder ausgeglichen. Bist du eigentlich noch über den North-Shore am Sonntag?
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wer mitkommt
> ...


samstag ??? nich sonntag ??? tz tz tz....du bringst hier alles durcheinander  

wann denn ????

wenn ich 'ne fahrgelegenheit hab, komm ich wahrscheinlich....es sei denn, sonntag ist auch 'ne tour geplant.


----------



## nils (7. Juni 2004)

Oh je, ich glaub ich bin hier nur noch am absagen...   
Was dieses Wochenende geht kann ich noch gar nicht sagen, aber wahrscheinlich geht biketechnisch nicht viel, da sich wiedermal viel Mistkram von der FH angestaut hat der erledigt werden sollte  :kotz:
Ich weiß nicht wie die Welt nach dem 13. Juli aussieht, aber da ist dann die (hoffentlich) letzte Klausur...
Bei mir bleibt es bis dahin wahrscheinlich nur bei spontanen Kurzrunden, wenn mir der Kragen zu platzen droht.

Gruß, Nils


----------



## nobs (7. Juni 2004)

Hi Leute,

melde mich mal aus dem Urlaub zurück, schön war´s und viel Spass habe cih gehabt mit Biken war nich so viel aber egal geh ja auf keinen Marathon   
da ich noch die nächsten 2 Wochen Urlaub habe bin ich auch unter der Woche für eine Tour zu haben. Wenn also jemand Luschst verspürt dann meldet euch oder PM zwecks Telephonnr. morgen Nachmittag bin ich aber schon im Glotterbad werde am Morgen mal zum Rosskopf schauen. Dort ist ja schön Planiert    der Weg über Rotteckruhe mit fett Kiess und dann mit ner Walze (sieht zumindest so aus) als nächstes wird der Wald noch mit ner Kehrmaschine gesäubert


----------



## nobs (7. Juni 2004)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> ...wer hat Lust und Laune am Samstag 12.06 auf den Rosskopf oder Kybfelsen zu biken? Aber!: Totally easy da ich noch Konditionsdefizite habe und noch nie der Bergfez war.
> Nils, was mit dir. Ok bergauf bin ich dir zu langsam aber runter ists dann wieder ausgeglichen. Bist du eigentlich noch über den North-Shore am Sonntag?
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wer mitkommt
> ...



Tja wieder mal schade am Samstag geht leider immer noch nicht, kein Kindergarten und Michi geht Samstags arbeiten nicht´s zu machen, Denk mal über den Legendären Sonntagsgutwetterbikertag nach


----------



## mtbiker1978 (9. Juni 2004)

nach laaaaaaaaaanger rhetorischer abstinenz meldet sich der mtbiker auch mal wieder zu wort... 

hi zusammen! 

...aber eigentlich nur, um sich mal wieder zu wort gemeldet zu haben...:bla:

wie auch immer: liebe grüße an den rest der bikenden zunft 

euer mtbiker


----------



## Tian (9. Juni 2004)

Kaum zu glauben: so gott will wird "Betty" endlich heute fertig sein! Morgen jemand parat für eine nette tour?!   Bisschen im markgräglerland kurven und bike durchschütteln   
Also fröhlich in die Puschen bzw. auf den Blauen?   
Beste grüsse vom Tian, der es kaum erwarten kann...


----------



## mugg (9. Juni 2004)

Würde ja gerne mit dir Tian eine runde drehen....ich bin aber einer von den armen schwei.... die in der schweiz arbeiten und dort keinen freien tag haben morgen :kotz: 

Das können wir aber bei gelegenheit gerne mal nachholen....wenn ich dann auch mal frei habe......

sporty


----------



## Tian (9. Juni 2004)

sportler1 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde ja gerne mit dir Tian eine runde drehen....ich bin aber einer von den armen schwei.... die in der schweiz arbeiten und dort keinen freien tag haben morgen :kotz:
> 
> Das können wir aber bei gelegenheit gerne mal nachholen....wenn ich dann auch mal frei habe......
> 
> sporty



Können wir gerne tun, zu mal ich gerade gehört habe, dass mein bike immer noch nicht fertig ist  Dabei ist das wetter so schön. Tja, dann werde ich wohl nah am kühlen nass ein wenig faul in der sonne liegen  Immer noch besser, als zu malochen   
Aber tröste dich, dafür bin ich wieder am we bei der arbeit...
Frustriert grüsst euch aller der Tian


----------



## Riderman (11. Juni 2004)

Wer fährt jetzt am Samstag - und wo?  


Wer fährt am Sonntag in Waldhaus?  Nein nicht in der Flasche sondern um die Brauerei -   


Yeah - meine Disc schleift nicht mehr - für alle die es wissen wollen (oder auch nicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbiker1978 (11. Juni 2004)

Riderman schrieb:
			
		

> Wer fährt am Sonntag in Waldhaus?  Nein nicht in der Flasche sondern um die Brauerei -




...hier!  bin ja mal gespannt, wie das wird... generalprobe für kirchzarten 

happy trails und grüße!

mtbiker


----------



## Tohamas (12. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen!
ich meld mich auch mal wieder. Nein, ich bin nach meinem Urlaub jetzt nicht so versnobt, dass ich hier nicht mehr fahren würde. Der Job hat es geschafft, den Effekt von zwei Wochen Urlaub innerhalb eines halben Tages zunichte zu machen...
OK, diesen Sonntag hätte ich Zeit und Lust!
Bin aber gerade völlig verunsichert: 
Gibts uns noch?
Was geht morgen in Waldkirch?
Hilfe?

@ TheBlues: Wenn ich weiss, wohin es geht, nehm ich dich morgen gerne mit!


----------



## nobs (13. Juni 2004)

Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> OK, diesen Sonntag hätte ich Zeit und Lust!
> Bin aber gerade völlig verunsichert:
> ...



Hi Tohamas,

uns gibt´s schon noch, ich denke nur das die meisten Schwarzwälder Jung´s im Moment sich für den Kirchzartener Ultra und Marathon den allerwertesten aufreißen    
meinereiner hat diesen Sonntag Ruhepause, aufgrund einer auffrischung der Zeckenschutzimpfung   ich HASSE dieses VIEHZEUG
nächste WE aber wieder am Start,    könnten dann frühzeitig was planen dann sind vielleicht auch wieder mehr Leute dabei.


----------



## TheBlues (13. Juni 2004)

tja, also ich wär heut dabei, wenn auch leicht verpennt und mit verknackstem fuss 

...und nächste woche eigentlich auch...


----------



## marc (13. Juni 2004)

Aufgrund meiner bescheidenen konditionellen Form habe ich mich nicht mehr gemeldet wegen einer Samstags Tour und habe allerdings kurzfristig mit meinem Schweinehund entschieden den Kandel zu erklimmen. Bedingt durch Krankheit und Verletzungen sollte dies meine erste größere Tour nach fast anderthalb Jahren werden. Keine Ahnung was mich geritten hat gerade den Kandel auszuwählen. Warscheinlich weil er vor der Tür liegt  

Ich wollte zwar nach 137hm schon wieder umkehren aber ich griff dann tief in die Trickkiste und benutzte ein bis dahin noch unerforschtes Dopingmittel:

M.U.S.I.K.      Discman auf die Ohren und EDGUY sowie PINK CREAM 69 eingelegt und schon gings wieder vorwärts.
ES war zwar wirklich zäh und ich musste auch mal schieben   aber ich bin trotzdem ein wenig Stolz es doch geschafft zu haben  

Ich habe dabei einen Singletrail entdeckt der vom feinsten ist...mehr wird mal nicht verraten (es ist nicht der Damenpfad!)    aber ich werd gerne mal den Guide spielen auf einer "slow motion IBC -Süd Tour"  

Schönen Sonntag noch...
Gruß Marc


----------



## Riderman (14. Juni 2004)

@ MTB Biker1978

Waldhaus und wie wars bei dir? Ganz nette Runde, mit wenig Berg aber dafür viel Wasser!!  

Das Wetter wie bestellt oder ?   

Hab mich noch fett zur Seite gelegt - mein linkes Bar end is abgebrochen und etliche quadratcentimeter Haut fehlen  

Hoffe Kirchzartenwird besser


----------



## Tohamas (14. Juni 2004)

Tja, irgendwie hab ich doch wieder den Anschluss verpasst, merd'!
Naja, war dann halt mal wieder um den Blauen rum unterwegs
@Nils: Nächste Runde im Markgräflerland: Mülle - Kreuzweg - Blauen - Mülle. Erst wirst du mich hassen, dann machst du mir unter Garantie einen Heiratsantrag (Sorry Nadine!)
@TheBlues: Dein Anruf kam leider viel zu früh! Bis ich reagiert habe, warst du mit Kaffetrinken fertig, hast deine Kette geölt und warst sicher schon kurz vor dem Kohlplatz...
@Tian: Sagemal, waren wir jetzt schon Guides oder nicht?


----------



## TheBlues (14. Juni 2004)

Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, irgendwie hab ich doch wieder den Anschluss verpasst, merd'!
> Naja, war dann halt mal wieder um den Blauen rum unterwegs
> @Nils: Nächste Runde im Markgräflerland: Mülle - Kreuzweg - Blauen - Mülle. Erst wirst du mich hassen, dann machst du mir unter Garantie einen Heiratsantrag (Sorry Nadine!)
> @TheBlues: Dein Anruf kam leider viel zu früh! Bis ich reagiert habe, warst du mit Kaffetrinken fertig, hast deine Kette geölt und warst sicher schon kurz vor dem Kohlplatz...
> @Tian: Sagemal, waren wir jetzt schon Guides oder nicht?


jaja, erst urlauben, und dann verpennen...... 
so isses halt, wenn man sich nächtens mit neuem haarschnitt im crash rumtreibt 
(ja ja, ich hab überall meine spione  )


wie wär's denn mit mülle - KOHLPLATZ - kälbelescheuer - kreuzweg - blauen - mülle??
....dann spar ich mir den umweg nach müllheim  



...und neee, ihr ward noch nicht die guides !
Tians Betty ist meines wissens noch im krankenhaus


----------



## mtbiker1978 (15. Juni 2004)

Riderman schrieb:
			
		

> @ MTB Biker1978
> 
> Waldhaus und wie wars bei dir? Ganz nette Runde, mit wenig Berg aber dafür viel Wasser!!
> 
> ...




...also, nach 10min hätte ein Neopren-Anzug samt Tauchermaske sicherlich äußerst hilfreiche Dienste erwiesen... aber wer hätte das geahnt? (Durchwachsener) Sonnenschein bis 5 Min nach Startschuss, dann ging´s rischtisch zur Sache, Schätzchen... mannmannmann, sowas von Nässe (sowohl von oben wie von unten wie von den Seiten...) hab ich echt noch nie erlebt beim Biken. Was aber sicherlich kein Nachteil war: durchaus motivierend gestaltete sich der Gedanke an eine warme Dusche im Ziel, weswegen ich gar nicht langsam machen wollte - blöd nur, dass die Dusche halt doch auch kalt war... Zeit und Platzierung waren besser als befürchtet/erwartet (unter zwei Stunden, # noch im zweistelligen Bereich). Versüßt wurde der Tag dann durch den zweiten AK-Platz meiner Freundin  Fazit: nass war´s, cool war´s - und gute Stimmung! 
Nächstes Jahr wieder.

Aber hey, wenn am Sonntag auch so ein Wetterchen herrscht: na dann gut Nacht!

Dir dann gute Besserung! Schürfwunden sind was Fieses...  

Allen anderen hier liebe Grüße und happy´n´dry trails 

Euer mtbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riderman (15. Juni 2004)

mtbiker1978 schrieb:
			
		

> ..... mannmannmann, sowas von Nässe (sowohl von oben wie von unten wie von den Seiten...) hab ich echt noch nie erlebt beim Biken. .......... - blöd nur, dass die Dusche halt doch auch kalt war... Zeit und Platzierung waren besser als befürchtet/
> Euer mtbiker




Glückwunsch an die Freundin  

Hatte die gleiche Gedanken...je schneller durch die kalte Dusche (1.46H) desto früher in die warme Dusche...was sich allerdings nicht wirklich bestätigt hat.  

...und der Wetterbericht für das Wochenende / Kirchzarten entspricht dem FRED hier


----------



## mtbiker1978 (16. Juni 2004)

Riderman schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch an die Freundin
> 
> Hatte die gleiche Gedanken...je schneller durch die kalte Dusche (1.46H) desto früher in die warme Dusche...was sich allerdings nicht wirklich bestätigt hat.
> 
> ...und der Wetterbericht für das Wochenende / Kirchzarten entspricht dem FRED hier



hey, wir müssen beinahe hintereinander durchs ziel sein  war auch einiges schneller aus der kalten dusche  wieder raus als durch den regen durch (1:45h)...

für sonntag: ...schneereifen aufziehen! 



happy trails!


----------



## Riderman (16. Juni 2004)

mtbiker1978 schrieb:
			
		

> hey, wir müssen beinahe hintereinander durchs ziel sein  ........h (1:45h)...



Daniel ?  

Bin auf dem 91. gelandet - und hatte ein gelbes Trikot an (Danzas)  und du? bist sicher an mir vorbeigebrettert.....an mir altem Sack


----------



## nils (16. Juni 2004)

Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> @Nils: Nächste Runde im Markgräflerland: Mülle - Kreuzweg - Blauen - Mülle. Erst wirst du mich hassen, dann machst du mir unter Garantie einen Heiratsantrag (Sorry Nadine!)



Klingt ja mal sehr interessant. Nur im Moment ist bei mir aufgrund der tollen FH mit geplantem biken absolut nichts drin.
Ich könnte aus dem Stand ohne Anlauf 100 m :kotz: und das noch bis mindestens 13.07.  
Aber wenn ich mich danach morgens wieder auf Anhieb im Spiegle erkenn und meinen Namen ohne Schwierigkeiten ausprechen kann, bin ich für solche Sachen gerne zu haben. Nur für den Heiratsantrag sieht's wohl schlecht aus, den solche Trails kann es gar nicht geben 
Wie sieht's bei dir eigentlich mit dem Bollenhutmarathon aus? Schon fleißig trainiert und fitt?

Gruß, Nils.


----------



## SaschaW (16. Juni 2004)

Was sind den eure AVS Km/h beim Waldhaus???

Hab 2:28:12 gebraucht, Platz 333
AVS: 17.6


----------



## Tohamas (16. Juni 2004)

ach ja, eh' ichs vergess: Für nächsten Sonntag meld' ich mich zur Abwechslung mal ab, es wird gebollenhutmarathonisiert!
Fährt jetzt eigentlich noch jemand aus der Runde mit? Und wenn ja, wo? (Startblock 28 rulez!)
@Nils: Ich bin mal gespannt, ob ich es überleb!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mugg (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen.

Fahre in Kirchzarten auch mit. Habe mich von Riderman aber dummerweise zu dem ultra überreden lassen. Ich starte also selbst für mich mitten in der nacht aus startblock 4 und Riderman aus block 6. Da kann man nur hoffen das das wetter einigermassen stabil ist. Mit stabil meine ich natürlich nicht das es einfach 6 stunden regnet  

Viel glück dann auf jeden fall allen die mitfahren.

sporty


----------



## Riderman (17. Juni 2004)

Ja genau die Zeit für die Bollenhutmarathonvorbeitungstouren gehen jetzt langsam dem Ende zu


wir öffnen noch ein Türchen - und nur  noch 4 Tage für den Bollenhutmarathon - .......  

@ Sascha
Waldhaus 1.46.22 / 91. und ein hardcore Umfaller


----------



## nobs (17. Juni 2004)

Hi, wünsche allen Schlechtwetterbikern einen Unfallfreien Tag und eine gute Kondition   
Viel Glück   
Gruß nobs


----------



## Krischaan (18. Juni 2004)

Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt jetzt eigentlich noch jemand aus der Runde mit? Und wenn ja, wo? (Startblock 28 rulez!)


Hab mich durch meine fleißige Teilnahme schon auf Startblock 23 vorgearbeitet. Kannst mich also dann von hinten    überrollen!


----------



## mtbiker1978 (18. Juni 2004)

holger?  gelbes trikot? hm...bei dem schlamm konnte man ja eh keine farben mehr erkennen 

hatte das trikot vom letzten kirchzartenmarathon an, schwarze ärmlinge, blauer helm. ähm, du fährst nicht rein zufällig ein rocky mountain? dann hätte wir sogar  kurz miteinander geredet... "schönes bike!" 

@saschaW: 1:45:22, AVS 23,5km/h, #85., AKPl.20  weit über meinen befürchtungen 

@krischaan: startblock 23? höhö, bin einen weiter vorne  

auch ich wünsch allen teilnehmern am sonntag ein faires, sturzfreies und hoffentlich trocken-warmes  rennen! (und übernehmt euch nicht )

liebe grüße,

mtbiker1978


----------



## thefreeskier (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo Zusammen....

Gern bei allem dabei was lang, steil und spaßig ist.
Auch bei schlecht Wetter.
Lage: Freiburg, zentral
Favourit Resort: Kybbi, Schauinsland, Backcountry Rosskopf

Bitte melden!

[email protected]


----------



## TheBlues (18. Juni 2004)

thefreeskier schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen....
> 
> Gern bei allem dabei was lang, steil und spaßig ist.
> Auch bei schlecht Wetter.
> ...


 
Hi und willkommen  , 

im moment sieht's wohl nicht soo gut aus (bollenhutmarathon), aber ansonsten eigentlich (fast) jeden sonntag morgen 11.00 am neuen Wierebahnhof...oder eben nach absprache auch mal woanderst...

einfach regelmässig hier reinschauen!!


----------



## thefreeskier (18. Juni 2004)

Auch beim Bollenhutmarathon bin ich dabei....

Man soll sich ja nicht lumpen lassen. Wird sicher nass und schmutzig, geil!
Freu mich drauf! Grüße an meinen Startblock 3, schluck...


----------



## Riderman (18. Juni 2004)

@mtbiker1978 - ja genau der bin ich. Leider fahr ich kein Rocky, sondern ein blaues VOTEC NC1 mit ner Fox Gabel. Ok das mit der Trikotfarbe is sch....hatten eh alle den Einheitslook  


@alle Bollenhutradler    Viel Spass & happy Trails   

- naja sollte wohl eher happy roads schreiben


----------



## Tian (18. Juni 2004)

Moin Allerseits,

wollte mich nur noch mal melden und mitteilen, dass ich wieder für (fast) alle schandtaten bereit bin, denn Betty ist wieder einsatzbereit  
War auch gestern das erste mal seit fast vier wochen mal wieder im sattel und mit der neuen gabel ist es mal gar lustig zu    Na, denn  
Bis bald mal  
Grüssle- der Tian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBlues (18. Juni 2004)

den Bollenhutradlern ein erfolgreiches und trockenes wochenende !!!
und haltet die schlechtwetterbikerfahne hoch !!!!!! 

...und für alle nichtBollenhutradler: morgen 11.00 am kohlplatz  .


----------



## mugg (21. Juni 2004)

Hi zusammen!!!

Ich hoffe es haben alle hier anwesenden den Bollenhut gesund und sturzfrei überstanden. Das wetter hat sich ja zum glück gänzlich anders entwickelt als befürchtet. War eigentlich beinahe optimal.

Bin mal gespannt auf eure berichte. Bei mir lief es eigentlich.....naja...anfänglich etwas schwierig, aber je länger....desto besser wurde es. Bin vom gefühl her immer schneller geworden. Vor allem das letzte teilstück......mit den marathonlern konnte ich nochmal richtig ziehen. Das hat richtig spass gemacht die zu frusten  . Ging die letzten jahre ja immer mir so  

Also, bin gespannt
sporty


----------



## mtbiker1978 (21. Juni 2004)

...gedacht!

hallo zusammen,

ich schließe mich sportler an: hoffentlich habt ihr das WE gut überstanden! (genug unfaälle gab´s ja - hab im marathon mindestens 5x arzteinsatz mitbekommen... gute besserung allen, die´s erwischt hat!)
wie´s lief? trockener als erwartet! *gg* die kirchzartener scheinen wirklich ´nen direkten draht zum wettergott zu haben... oder eben dieser ein einsehen mit uns marathon- und ultra-wütigen bikern 
leider war´s dann doch nicht warm genug, um meine unbefellten beinchen vor gewisser abkühlung zu bewahren, weswegen ich mich ab dem teeranstieg im wald zu dritten verpflegung mit krämpfen rumärgern musste/durfte/konnte . das tat weh...und ging schwer auf die psyche (ein wunder, dass ich nicht in der klapse gelandet bin!)  aber insgesamt bin ich recht zufrieden.  

ich wünsch allen noch eine gute erholung 

macht´s gut und bis demnächst,

euer mtbiker1978


----------



## Krischaan (21. Juni 2004)

Habs auch ohne Zwischenfälle überlebt.
Ich fand die Temperaturen ideal, da hat meine Kühlung sogar den Oberried-Anstieg im fast-noch-grünen Bereich gemeistert. Und alle (na ja, einige), die bergauf an mir vorbei sind hab ich dann in den letzten beiden Abfahrten im Schlechtwetterbiker-Downhill-Stil wieder verbretzelt   . Für irgendetwas muß es ja schließlich gut gewesen sein, dass Fulli den Berg hoch zu treten.
Bloß des Tandem vor mir hat mich doch etwas frustriert (nicht nur in der Ebene, sondern auch im Downhill!). Und natürlich auch die schon erwähnten Ultras am letzten Anstieg. Aber die haben mich dann nochmal ein wenig angestachelt, was sich dann auch endzeitmäßig super gelohnt hat.   Danke!
Freue mich schon auf die nächste entspannte Tour.
Gruß an alle Geschundenen
Krischaan


----------



## Tohamas (21. Juni 2004)

tja, dann protz ich jetzt auch mal rum: Habe beide selbst gesteckten Ziele erreicht!
a) Überleben
b) Finish noch VOR Zielschluss
ich find ja, ich bin der Grösste!

im Ernst, Temperaturen waren für mich ideal, Schlechtwetterbikerdownhilltrainig hat einiges an Zeit wieder reingeholt, es war eine gute Stimmung, und ich habe es bedeutend besser überstanden, als ich dachte.

Hey, hatte einer von euch schon mal je einen Krampf im Vorderteil und im Hinterteil des Oberschenkels? Gleichzeitig? Ist ein doofes Gefühl, wenn immer beim rausdehnen die andere Seite wieder reinschnaggelt...

ach und noch was: Im Feiern sind die MTBler nicht so gut, oder?


----------



## TheBlues (22. Juni 2004)

na, dann gratulier ich allen "überlebenden" !!!!! 

@Tohamas   tja, schade wg. samstag. waren grad auf'm rückweg vom belchen.
1 std. später und es hätte selbstverständlich einen kaffee gegeben !!


----------



## mtbiker1978 (22. Juni 2004)

Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, hatte einer von euch schon mal je einen Krampf im Vorderteil und im Hinterteil des Oberschenkels? Gleichzeitig? Ist ein doofes Gefühl, wenn immer beim rausdehnen die andere Seite wieder reinschnaggelt...



...das kenn ich nur ZU gut :kotz: ... und wenn dann zusätzlich zu den krämpfen im linken oberschenkel auch noch welche im rechten unterschenkel kommen   - dann sind weder runder noch wiege-tritt drin. this sucks! 

aber auch ich hab´s ohne größere blessuren überstanden


----------



## Riderman (22. Juni 2004)

Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> .........................
> a) Überleben
> b) Finish noch VOR Zielschluss
> .....



darf ich mich da einreihen. 

Unterwegs hatte ich noch Wahnsvorstelellungen von Pommes und 'nem Zäpfle - vor allem wenn dich die Jungs aus St. Märgen mit Rothaus-Trikots überholen. Frage - ist da normal  

*@ ALLE - HABT IHR EINEN TACHO (CICLOSPORT CM 434) GEFUNDEN - AUF DEM ABSCHNITT ZWISCHEN ALTGLASHÜTTEN UND BERNAU*


----------



## mtbiker1978 (23. Juni 2004)

Riderman schrieb:
			
		

> darf ich mich da einreihen.
> 
> Unterwegs hatte ich noch Wahnsvorstelellungen von Pommes und 'nem Zäpfle - vor allem wenn dich die Jungs aus St. Märgen mit Rothaus-Trikots überholen. Frage - ist da normal
> 
> *@ ALLE - HABT IHR EINEN TACHO (CICLOSPORT CM 434) GEFUNDEN - AUF DEM ABSCHNITT ZWISCHEN ALTGLASHÜTTEN UND BERNAU*




leider nix gefunden (außer ner unmenge schläuchen, luftpumpen und powerbars)- bin aber auch ne andere strecke gefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krischaan (25. Juni 2004)

Hab leider auch nix passendes liegen sehen!

Wie siehts denn am kommenden Sonntag aus? Jemand im Land, der radeln gehen möchte?


----------



## Tohamas (26. Juni 2004)

Hätte morgen "Les deux Ballons de Foret- Noire" im Programm:
Treffen in Müllheim, hoch aufn Blauen, rüber zum Kreuzweg und dann hoch auf den Belchen.
Oder Kurzversion: Schwärze, Kohlplatz, Kreuzweg, Belchen
@The Blues na?
...oder gibts noch weitere Vorschläge?


----------



## Tohamas (26. Juni 2004)

So, jetzt nochmal konkret:
Treffen 11:30 Kohlplatz (bei Müllheim), Tour über Kälbelescheuer zum Belchen.
Hat noch jemand Lust?
Wegen Treffen--> PM

@Tian: Hab heute deine Albatros- Stelle getestet: Wirklich ein perfekter Ort für einen pittoresken Flug...


----------



## nils (26. Juni 2004)

Dann wünsch ich euch mal viel Spaß morgen! Ich werd auch meinen Spaß haben - am Schreibtisch :kotz:
Naja, aber immerhin ist es jetzt absehbar. Bis dahin bleibt es bei einigen kleinen Rennradrunden, um schön stupide den kopf frei zu kurbeln (klasse nach schön stupidem lernen  ) und sich fertig zu machen. Ich werd noch bescheuert... oder bin ich das schon? Ich hab grad den Überblick verloren...

Gruß, Nils


----------



## TheBlues (26. Juni 2004)

Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> So, jetzt nochmal konkret:
> Treffen 11:30 Kohlplatz (bei Müllheim), Tour über Kälbelescheuer zum Belchen.
> Hat noch jemand Lust?
> Wegen Treffen--> PM


werd mal versuchen, Nat noch zu mobilisieren.

ansonsten wie gesagt: 11.30


----------



## TheBlues (27. Juni 2004)

ich sag nur: goil wars !!!!!!!!   


tolle trails, gute stimmung und gutes wetter !!!

...und das ganze sturzfrei  

@tohamas
hier die profile von gestern und heute:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thefreeskier (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo auch zusammen,

Den Bollenhut habt Ihr ja alle ganz gut weggesteckt. Bei mir liefs auch net schlecht, pannenfrei und Spaß dabei. 

Wie gesagt, ich bin immer auf der Suche nach Radelwütigem!

Fährt von euch eigentlich jemand bei den Jungs mit die sich immer um elf am So am Wiehre-Bahnhof treffen?
(Wollte eigentlich den So mit, hab mich dann aber leider Sa-Abend im Waldsee ausgeknockt. Man verträgt nix wenn man trainiert. Von Frauen unter den Tisch saufen lassen.... sowas.
Hab mir dann halt die Meisterschaft life angetan. War echt genau das richtige für nen Kater. Abends noch ne Pussyrunde um den Alk rauszuschwitzen)

Nach diesem Exkurs zurück: Wieviele radeln da so? Wie ist denn das Niveau?

Achja und an theblues!!!

Hätte da noch ein paar Fragen zwecks Ciclosoftware... darf Ich??


----------



## TheBlues (28. Juni 2004)

thefreeskier schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt von euch eigentlich jemand bei den Jungs mit die sich immer um elf am So am Wiehre-Bahnhof treffen?


jo, eigentlich sind das die schlechtwetterbiker  



			
				thefreeskier schrieb:
			
		

> Nach diesem Exkurs zurück: Wieviele radeln da so? Wie ist denn das Niveau?


von 2 bis...ich glaub das höchte waren mal 17 leuts  
das niveau ist total gemischt, von bergaufheizer bis zu mir als permanente bremse ist alles dabei  

schau einfach mal bei mir in den fotos....



			
				thefreeskier schrieb:
			
		

> Achja und an theblues!!!
> Hätte da noch ein paar Fragen zwecks Ciclosoftware... darf Ich??


jepp, schiess los!! wenn ich dir helfen kann, gerne


----------



## Tian (29. Juni 2004)

Moin, moin Zusammen!

Tja, war letztes Wochenende auf dem Southside, rocken statt biken.   Schade, wäre gerne am Samstag und Sonntag mitgefahren. Leider muss ich das nächste WE wieder arbeiten   Aber irgendwann werden wir wohl wieder mal zusammen kommen...

Greetings to all,

der Tianus


----------



## thefreeskier (30. Juni 2004)

Alles klar, sieht ja recht lustig aus. Shit diesen Sonntag kann ich wieder nicht. Hab schon was vor... und das hat nicht mal was mit biken zu tun.
Aber nächsten sprich den 11.07 da bin ich dann auf Jeden mit dabei.
Trefft Ihr euch am alten Wiehrebahnhof oder an dem wo´s sogar Züge gibt?

Freu mich drauf


----------



## TheBlues (30. Juni 2004)

thefreeskier schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar, sieht ja recht lustig aus. Shit diesen Sonntag kann ich wieder nicht. Hab schon was vor... und das hat nicht mal was mit biken zu tun.
> Aber nächsten sprich den 11.07 da bin ich dann auf Jeden mit dabei.
> Trefft Ihr euch am alten Wiehrebahnhof oder an dem wo´s sogar Züge gibt?
> 
> Freu mich drauf


treffen wird immer hier über's forum vereinbart.
zur zeit sieht's eher schlechter aus, ist wohl zu gutes wetter  

einfach samstag abend hier rein schauen


----------



## JoeB (6. Juli 2004)

mh... na dann kann ich ja weiter biken 

als saugutwetterbiker....

...das mit dem sch...wetter hab ich irgendwieiregndwoirgendwann schon abgearbeitetabgebiked....

...aba falls Ihr sauwetterbiker n paar tolle winterfotos von früher mal schaun wollt oder siffwetter fotos zb vom col de crete ??? ...dann such ich auf nachfrage mal das archiv ab 

sonst wie gesagt dies jahr bei schönem wetter nur mit ewigem schweissfluss frohnleichnamhappycadaver von hier zum glottertal, präsithomaweg (hat nix NIX mit Dir zu tun präsi: GELL !) rauf zum kandel dann kurz rüber zum feldberg und schauinland + runter bis waldsee (dort kauf ich kein a-schorle mehr: tierischer WUCHER - und heim nach W 


...also kurz und einfach die "DREI ZWERGE"

..."FÜNF ZWERGE" sind für ende juli am horizont - gell Armin !

...und an die leuts aus FR: wenn ihr mal bei schönem wetter fahrn solltet, lassts mich wissen.. ich komm dann mal mit, falls zeit !

vg JoeB


----------



## marc (6. Juli 2004)

die Abwärts und Fahrtechnik Abteilung ist diesen Samstag in Todtnau....
wer auch Lust und Laune hat....   wir treffen uns am Parkplatz so gegen 10 Uhr.

Gruß Marc

(schönwetter-schlechtwetter-hauptsache bergab  - Biker )


----------



## thefreeskier (8. Juli 2004)

Wer geht heute Abend mit ne runde Biken?
Bei mir wird´s sicher nach sechs...
Knackig auf den Kybfelsen und vielleicht noch ein bisschen Richtung Schaui??

Meldet euch!

[email protected]


----------



## nobs (9. Juli 2004)

Hyi Leute ich bin´s   wollt auch mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von mir geben    werde am Sonntag wieder eine runde drehen nichts unüberwindbares aber so 10:00Uhr für 3-4 Std. wer will mit fahren evtl. auch ab 11:00 aber dann nur 3 Std.


----------



## nobs (10. Juli 2004)

na wie schlecht muß es denn noch werden das ihr euch wieder aufrappelt  ja euch meine ich Bifi Nils Thohamas Bergling TheBlues Krischaan mtbiker1978 sportler1 Tian usw. also besseres Schlechtwetter kanns doch nicht mehr geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (10. Juli 2004)

Da is was dran. Ich gehe jetzt noch kurz radeln & wenn ich keinen Platten bekomme , sollte ich mich gegen 10.00 am alten Wiehre Bahnhof einfinden.    
Falls es bei dir später wird, lass es mich wissen.
Bye!


----------



## nobs (11. Juli 2004)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Da is was dran. Ich gehe jetzt noch kurz radeln & wenn ich keinen Platten bekomme , sollte ich mich gegen 10.00 am alten Wiehre Bahnhof einfinden.
> Falls es bei dir später wird, lass es mich wissen.
> Bye!



Hi Triple F,

hab jetzt erst reingeschaut ins forum könntze etwas später werden ca 10:30

Gruß Nobs


----------



## Krischaan (11. Juli 2004)

nobs schrieb:
			
		

> na wie schlecht muß es denn noch werden das ihr euch wieder aufrappelt  ja euch meine ich Bifi Nils Thohamas Bergling TheBlues Krischaan mtbiker1978 sportler1 Tian usw. also besseres Schlechtwetter kanns doch nicht mehr geben


   Wetter war leider dieses Wochenende zu ideal um endlich Laminat in den Flur zu legen. Und leider waren die paar Quadratmeter voll mit fiesen kleinen Ecken und Türausschnitten, so dass sich die Sache ungewollt in die Länge gezogen hat. 
Aber so rein prinzipiell fahre ich schon noch Rad


----------



## Triple F (11. Juli 2004)

nobs schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Triple F,
> 
> hab jetzt erst reingeschaut ins forum könntze etwas später werden ca 10:30
> 
> Gruß Nobs


Sorry, ich konnte am Morgen nicht mehr reinschauen, hab bis 10:15 mal gewartet aber da kam keiner   , dann bin ich halt alleine los. 

Bromberg - Kybfelsen - St. Valentin - Waldsee - Franzosenschanze - Kappel


----------



## nobs (11. Juli 2004)

hm echt blöd nach meiner Uhr war ich ca 10:12 da müssen uns gerade verfehlt haben bin dann noch bis zum Hinterwaldkopf dann wieder runter mit eienen Abstieg bei dem aber nichts passiert ist


----------



## marc (12. Juli 2004)

kurze Meldung und Zwischenstand von der Schlechtwetterabteilung Freiburg Nord/Elztal.
Nach dem dritten Anlauf bei dem sch...önen   Wetter den Kandel zu bezwingen, zwängten wir uns ins Auto um denselben zu shutteln.Ausnahmsweise   Geniale Trails und Schwierigkeitsstufe "ulta-übel"   weil Felsen nass und mit Moos doch recht rutschig, aber mega spassig. Kein Platten diesmal aber die Aufnahmen mit der Helmkamera fielen sprichwörtlich ins Wasser weil diesselbe keins verträgt  (Stellten wir hinterher fest) Matz und ich, jeweils einmal abgestiegen   sind zweifelsfrei der Meinung daß dieser Trail der bisher beste ist was wir im Schwarzwald bisher gefahren sind    Leider hab ich auch keine Fotos, werd ich aber nachreichen weil wir die Fahrt wegen der fehlenden Filmaufnahmen wiederholen werden.(und zwar gerne  )

Gruß an alle Schlechtwetterbiker und die Waschmaschinenhersteller...

Marc


----------



## nils (12. Juli 2004)

Krischaan schrieb:
			
		

> Aber so rein prinzipiell fahre ich schon noch Rad



Mmh, so könnte man die Situation bei mir auch gerade beschreiben. Obwohl jetzt langsam Besserung in Sicht ist, das nächste Wochenende ist das erste seit langem ohne Programm (und es wird aus entspannungs- und erholungstechnischen Gründen programmfrei bleiben  ). Allerdings bin ich mal gespannt, ob ich vor Furtwangen noch ordentlich zum Kilometerschrubben komme, mal sehen.

@marc:
Nehmt ihr mich bei Gelegenheit mal mit zu den Kandeltrails? Klingt ja schon sehr interessant. Am Kandel kenn ich nur den legendären Präsident-Thoma-Weg, aber da scheint es ja noch etwas mehr zu geben...

Gruß


----------



## Froschel (12. Juli 2004)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> ....sind zweifelsfrei der Meinung daß dieser Trail der bisher beste ist was wir im Schwarzwald bisher gefahren sind    Leider hab ich auch keine Fotos, werd ich aber nachreichen weil wir die Fahrt wegen der fehlenden Filmaufnahmen wiederholen werden.(und zwar gerne  )
> 
> Gruß an alle Schlechtwetterbiker und die Waschmaschinenhersteller...
> 
> Marc



hört sich gut an. Ich glaub die Nordlichter müssen mal wieder ne Tour im Fremdrevier machen. 
Bin mal gespannt auf die Bilder.....


gruß aus dem nördlichen Süden




---


----------



## Tohamas (19. Juli 2004)

Hier drei kurze Meldungen vom Block Markgräflerland

a) ich lebe
b) Kandel tät ich gern mal mitkommen
c) Bikepark muss dieses Jahr auch noch erledigt werden

Zur Zeit sogar ohne Diplom-/ Unistress absolut fremdvereinnahmt hoffe ich in bälde auf eine Wiedervereinigung von mir und meinem Bike



---------------------------

Diese Nachricht wurde maschinell mittels eines elektronischen Datenverarbeitungssystems erstellt und ist daher ohne Unterschrift gültig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (19. Juli 2004)

Wiederbelebung des Schlechtwetterbikerfreds....

Den Kandel hatte ich auch schon lange nicht mehr. Den Prüfungsstress hab ich auch sogut wie hinter mir. Ich weiß nur noch nicht genau, ob ich diesen Sonntag auch schon Zeit hab (nur das ich am Samstag Abend grillen und trinken muß  ). Ich lass von mir hören...

Gruß, Nils.


----------



## marc (20. Juli 2004)

....wie wärs denn für die Schlechtwetterbiker am kommenden Samstag mal auf der Bahn vorbei zu schauen? Bisschen Technik üben?? Wär doch auch was...
(Ich kann am Samstag nämlich keine Kandel Tour führen da ich mit Aufsicht dran bin bei unserer Bahn  )

Bisschen surfen,bisschen springen,bisschen North Shore.....na wie siehts aus?

Gruß Marc


----------



## TheBlues (20. Juli 2004)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> ....wie wärs denn für die Schlechtwetterbiker am kommenden Samstag mal auf der Bahn vorbei zu schauen? Bisschen Technik üben?? Wär doch auch was...
> (Ich kann am Samstag nämlich keine Kandel Tour führen da ich mit Aufsicht dran bin bei unserer Bahn  )
> 
> Bisschen surfen,bisschen springen,bisschen North Shore.....na wie siehts aus?
> ...


wollen schon, technik kann ich durchaus gebrauchen  

wenn's wetter nicht zu schön ist, nicht zu heiss ist, nicht zu trocken ist......
...dann schwing ich mich auf mein bike und komm mal vorbei.

ab wann hast du denn dann aufsicht ????
...und muss ich 'ne erlaubnis meiner eltern mitbringen ??


----------



## marc (21. Juli 2004)

> ab wann hast du denn dann aufsicht ????



ich bin bestimmt schon ab 11 UHr da. Offiziell gehts ab 14 Uhr los.



> ...und muss ich 'ne erlaubnis meiner eltern mitbringen ??



wenn du unter 18 bist dann schon. Und drei Euro. Ab 18 fünf Euro. 
Ab 60 dann den Organspendeausweiß...und ADAC Mitgliedskarte für den Krankenrücktransport  


Also bis Samstag  

Gruß Marc


----------



## TheBlues (21. Juli 2004)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin bestimmt schon ab 11 UHr da. Offiziell gehts ab 14 Uhr los.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


schätze mal wenn ich 60 bin will niemand mehr meine organe....


----------



## thefreeskier (21. Juli 2004)

Bin wie bereits erwähnt recht neu hier in FR.
Aber für kranked actions immer zu haben. 
Meldet euch mal wenn Ihr hier was geiles reißt. Wär gern mal bei so´nem Kandel Trip mit von der Partie

mail to [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobs (23. Juli 2004)

thefreeskier schrieb:
			
		

> Bin wie bereits erwähnt recht neu hier in FR.
> Aber für kranked actions immer zu haben.
> Meldet euch mal wenn Ihr hier was geiles reißt. Wär gern mal bei so´nem Kandel Trip mit von der Partie
> 
> mail to [email protected]



Hi thefreeskier,

erst mal ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum,
gerne können wir mal eine Runde auf den Kandel unternehmen wie wärs mit Sonntag, ja jetzt diesen und sagen wir spätestens um 10:00Uhr starten.
Da der Kandel aber auf der anderen Seite von Freiburg liegt schlage ich den Treffpunkt Gundelfingen vor (nicht etwa weil ich da Wohne nein nurweil es für den Start günstiger ist wie der Wiehre Bahnhof    )
natürlich dürfen sich auch alle anderen Schlechtwetterbiker an dieser Ausfahrt beteiligen.


----------



## nobs (24. Juli 2004)

HI, sollte sich doch noch jemand entscheiden mitzukandeln es geht 10:00 Uhr los schaue vorher nochmal am Rathausplatz vorbei in Gundelfingen (Cafe Engel) warte aber nur wenn sich hier, bis sagen wir 9:00 Uhr morgen früh, noch jemand meldet das er mitrollt. Gruß


----------



## Riderman (5. August 2004)

über 30 ° C  ist das Wetter eigenltich doch auch zu schlecht um zu radeln, nich


----------



## nobs (5. August 2004)

Hi Riderman,
puh   da haste vielleicht recht aber ich steh halt einfach mal ein bissel früher auf und dreh ne Runde auf dem Weg zur Arbeit so komme ich dann wenigstens auf 25 KM am Tag.

Übrigens die Runde vom 25. letzen Monat war echt spitze hab unterwegs drei Freaks getroffen mit denen hab ich den Rosskopf dann Föhrenthal (lecker lecker Trail) >Glotterthal dann den Präsi Thoma Weg mal anders rum nämlich hochzus    man war das ne Nummmer, dann über Plattensee nach St. Märgen   von dort aus dann den Trail wo es Stephan das Schaltwerk abgerissen hat aber wieder andersrum nämlcih runter nach Kirchzarten   alle die das verpasst haben tun mir echt leid.


----------



## weissbierbiker (10. September 2004)

habt ihr einen todesfall oder euch bitter gestritten ?? ich vermisse aufd jedenfall den freiburg treart --nur noch halbschwaben nordbadentreats --wo soll denn das enden--schlimm genug das es nur eine kategorie gibt--baden for bundesland und vorallem for eigene rubrik--aber wo seit ihr oder ist das wetter zu gut???????

wbb


----------



## TheBlues (10. September 2004)

weissbierbiker schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr einen todesfall oder euch bitter gestritten ?? ich vermisse aufd jedenfall den freiburg treart --nur noch halbschwaben nordbadentreats --wo soll denn das enden--schlimm genug das es nur eine kategorie gibt--baden for bundesland und vorallem for eigene rubrik--aber wo seit ihr oder ist das wetter zu gut???????
> 
> wbb


jo jo, wahrscheinlich ist das wetter einfach noch zu gut   

für mich sieht's diesen winter wahrscheinlich nicht so gut aus.
Nat geht nach Stuttgart zur schule und Tohamas lt meinem wissensstand nach Venedig zur weiterbildung.
demnach hab ich wohl wenig gelegenheiten am sonntag morgen nach Freiburg zu kommen    

vielleicht ab und an mal mit'm zug  

aber ich lebe noch, und mein bike wird auch noch regelmässig bewegt  

...in diesem sinne: Happy Trails


----------



## mtbiker1978 (10. September 2004)

...gut ding will weile haben! 

allen happy trails und bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder...



grüßle vom mtbiker1978


----------



## Jazzz (10. September 2004)

Hier frisch zugezogener "Badener" ;-) und ebenfalls schlecht-wetter-biker... und nachdem ich nun eine innige bekanntschaft mit meinem neuen (und irgendwie auch zukünftigen) Fahrradhändler geschlossen habe, kann es bei mir wieder frisch los gehen. die letzten ersatzteile sind gerade in Besorgung ; kette komplett umgestellt auf "Profi - DryLube" . Eigentlich kann nichts mehr schief gehen um die Schlecht Wetter Bike Saison zu beginnen... Würd mich über "Führungen" in der Gegend freuen ;-).

Let's Rock the Rock (und das verkackte Treppenhaus)

Jazzz


----------



## TheBlues (11. September 2004)

Jazzz schrieb:
			
		

> Hier frisch zugezogener "Badener" ;-) und ebenfalls schlecht-wetter-biker... und nachdem ich nun eine innige bekanntschaft mit meinem neuen (und irgendwie auch zukünftigen) Fahrradhändler geschlossen habe, kann es bei mir wieder frisch los gehen. die letzten ersatzteile sind gerade in Besorgung ; kette komplett umgestellt auf "Profi - DryLube" . Eigentlich kann nichts mehr schief gehen um die Schlecht Wetter Bike Saison zu beginnen... Würd mich über "Führungen" in der Gegend freuen ;-).
> 
> Let's Rock the Rock (und das verkackte Treppenhaus)
> 
> Jazzz


welcome - to the real world 


ach ja, falls jemand mit liest und zeit und bock hat - so ca 10.30 am kohlplatz für'ne kleine tour in richtung kälbelescheuer.


----------



## tobi (14. September 2004)

Jazzz schrieb:
			
		

> Hier frisch zugezogener "Badener" ;-)



Den frisch zugezogenen Badener merkt man dir aber noch an - bei der Biersorte im Avartar - du weisst ja, bei uns gibts nur ein Bier (Ok in Freiburg zwei).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jazzz (14. September 2004)

Hab auch schon von gehört ;-) bin aber vor Jahren auf Becks hängen geblieben, ist nicht ganz so herb und ich hasse herbes Bier. Mann soll ja aber eh nicht so viel trinken, sonst baut man noch die Kurbel am Lenker an (soll alles schon passiert sein).

Immer schön Isotonische Getränke ;-)

LG 

Jazzz


----------



## grobis (14. September 2004)

Jazzz schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch schon von gehört ;-) bin aber vor Jahren auf Becks hängen geblieben, ist nicht ganz so herb und ich hasse herbes Bier.



na dann ist es aber pflicht die beiden, naja ich zäpfle auch nur eins davon, zu probieren. es gibt doch die regel um so weiter du in den norden kommst, um so herber ist das bier...

gruss grobis


----------



## Jazzz (14. September 2004)

Mhm... Der Spruch ist mir neu, aber ich werde es probieren ;-). Ich lass mich gern davon überzeugen ;-).

Vom Badischen essen bin ich schon überzeugt und vom Wein auch, also kann das Bier ja auch nicht schlecht schmecken ;-)

LG
Jazzz

PS: Jetzt hab ich das Bild geändert ;-) hab grad eines von meiner Nachbarin bekommen. Schmeckt wirklich nicht schlecht. Kann man nichts sagen.... Ich hoffe jetzt kommen keine Beschwerden mehr ;-).


----------



## nils (14. September 2004)

Jazzz schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Jetzt hab ich das Bild geändert ;-) hab grad eines von meiner Nachbarin bekommen. Schmeckt wirklich nicht schlecht. Kann man nichts sagen.... Ich hoffe jetzt kommen keine Beschwerden mehr ;-).



Schon viel besser  Aber auch beim badischen Bier gibt es Ausnahmen, nur soviel: es ist NICHT Feierling und auch NICHT Rothaus...


----------



## grobis (14. September 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Schon viel besser  Aber auch beim badischen Bier gibt es Ausnahmen, nur soviel: es ist NICHT Feierling und auch NICHT Rothaus...



als zugereister nordbadner aus karlsruhe hoffe ich auf schützenhilfe.   

gruss grobis


----------



## nils (14. September 2004)

grobis schrieb:
			
		

> als zugereister nordbadner aus karlsruhe hoffe ich auf schützenhilfe.
> 
> gruss grobis



Du wirst es sofort erkennen (falls es nicht das 15te oder so ist). Es sieht wie Bier aus, riecht wie Bier und gemischt mit Sprite kann man es auch zur Not als Radler trinken. Es fängt mit "G" an und hört mit "anter" auf (wobei das Weizen doch recht ordentlich ist, vor allem, wenn man den Anfangsverdacht nach ordentlichem Geschmack nach streng wissenschaftlicher Vorgehensweise durch Wiederholung des Versuchs zu verifizieren versucht  )


----------



## grobis (14. September 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> (falls es nicht das 15te oder so ist).



welch ehrlicher freiburger wird mir den als 15tes ein solches unterjubeln wollen. schande über ihn     

gruss grobis


----------



## weissbierbiker (15. September 2004)

bitte nichts gegen ganter°!!! das schmeckt!!! aber das gerade becks nicht herb sein soll?? ich trinks gerade deswegen als mal ganz gerne!! oder jever , ist noch herber-ä_ sonst empfehl ich export als nicht so herb --aber ich würd s nie trinken--von g.... heissts spezial.

gruss wbb


----------



## marc (15. September 2004)

Ich störe ja nur ungern die Unterhaltung über so ein wichtiges Thema wie    aber wollte nur mal mitteilen daß die Kandel Tour in den Oktober verschoben werden muß.
Was mich allerdings wundert daß keiner von den Helden sich gemeldet hat als ich zum *Bikepark Besuch in Bad Wildbad * aufgerufen habe.Angst   
Ich werde mich dann melden wegen Kandel, wobei ich dann davon ausgehe daß der Ansturm der Interessierten sich mit dem *Fahrtechnikseminar*   die Waage hält und ebensoviele dann wieder  *NICHT* erscheinen.
Wollt ich nur mal so anmerken weil ich´s schwach finde daß sich so viele gemeldet haben und niemand ist erschienen.Gero und unsere Jungs haben gewartet...
Kann sich ja nur bessern 

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asco (15. September 2004)

Bin seid Februar neu in Freiburg und begeisteter MTB- ler.
Solltest du noch intersse haben ,würde ich mich über eine Nachricht freuen.
Sofern du noch in Freiburg bist.Gruß Andreas (Asco)


----------



## nobs (18. September 2004)

Asco schrieb:
			
		

> Bin seid Februar neu in Freiburg und begeisteter MTB- ler.
> Solltest du noch intersse haben ,würde ich mich über eine Nachricht freuen.
> Sofern du noch in Freiburg bist.Gruß Andreas (Asco)



wen meint er   

also morgen früh werd ich mal ne Runde drehen mit nen paar Wurzeln und so nen zeugs   denke so an 2 bis 3 Std. da ich am mittag noch ein Cabrio termin hab


----------



## Krischaan (19. September 2004)

Wollt auch mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen senden. Leider vertrödel ich gerade den ganzen Sommer weil ich mir im Urlaub den Fuß gebrochen hab   
Aber in 10 Tagen kommt der Gips ab und dann werd ich mal vorsichtig nachschauen, was von meiner Wade noch da ist   

Bis dahin Euch erstmal weiterhin viel Spaß im Wald


----------



## mtbiker1978 (20. September 2004)

Krischaan schrieb:
			
		

> Wollt auch mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen senden. Leider vertrödel ich gerade den ganzen Sommer weil ich mir im Urlaub den Fuß gebrochen hab
> Aber in 10 Tagen kommt der Gips ab und dann werd ich mal vorsichtig nachschauen, was von meiner Wade noch da ist
> 
> Bis dahin Euch erstmal weiterhin viel Spaß im Wald




jessas, was mach´sch au für sache, kerl!    jedefalls: gute besserung  und auf baldiges biken


----------



## TheBlues (21. September 2004)

Krischaan schrieb:
			
		

> Wollt auch mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen senden. Leider vertrödel ich gerade den ganzen Sommer weil ich mir im Urlaub den Fuß gebrochen hab
> Aber in 10 Tagen kommt der Gips ab und dann werd ich mal vorsichtig nachschauen, was von meiner Wade noch da ist
> 
> Bis dahin Euch erstmal weiterhin viel Spaß im Wald


tz tz tz......dir sollte man den urlaub streichen !!!!!  

auch von hier aus gute besserung !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bifi (22. September 2004)

Guten Morgen liebe Leute!

Wie geht's? Ich habe es nach fÃ¼nf Monaten Arbeitsalltag noch nicht geschafft mich an das frÃ¼he Aufstehen zu gewÃ¶hnen. Die letzten Bikeversuche endeten allesamt mit mÃ¼digkeitsbedingten ziemlich blÃ¶den Absteigern, meist talwÃ¤rts und ich hab jetzt beschlossen, ich bin zu alt fÃ¼r den Sport und werde jetzt stattdessen in den Schachclub GÃ¼nterstal e.V. eintreten  . Obwohl, Narben machen ja angeblich sexy...

und da das Wetter ja endlich wieder richtig gut wird, nicht mehr so sonnig und warm... gebe ich meinem Rad und mir vielleicht noch mal eine Chance. Der Schachclub kann noch ein paar Tage warten. 

Aber jetzt mal zum aktuellen Fredthema:  nichts gegen FEIERLING! es ist als RADLER sehr gut zu ertragen, sogar vom ersten Schluck an. Der Kastaniengarten (der Biergarten auf dem SchloÃberg) hat Ã¼brigens wÃ¤hrend des Oktoberfests die MaÃ Bier (FÃRSTENBERG so weit ich mich erinner...  ) auf 4,80 â¬ runtergesetzt. Vielleicht wÃ¤re das ja mal ein Schlechtwetterbikertreffen wert?  

Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe nach MÃ¼llheim, Sulzburg und Freiburg!

Bis die Tage,

Bifi

P.S.: gute Besserung an Krischaan!

P.P.S. Das beste Bier ist natÃ¼rlich Pott's Landbier aus Oelde! Aber das kennt hier leider niemand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBlues (22. September 2004)

mensch Bifi, schön, mal wieder was von dir zu hören !!!!!


lass das mit dem schachclub bloss bleiben !!! 
das mit den absteigern bekommst du auch noch in den griff !!!  

hoffe ja, dass wir uns alle mal wieder zu ner netten tour treffen. war den sommer über ja reichlich wenig 

...aber jetzt kommt ja wieder unser wetter !!!!!


----------



## marc (26. September 2004)

....da das Wetter wieder passend zum Thread ist wollt ich mal nachfragen wie´s am nächsten Samstag (2.10) aussieht für ne kleine Tour?
Würd mich auch als Kandel Guide zur Verügung stellen. Hab ich ja eh mal versprochen. Also wer ist dabei?  

Gruß Marc


----------



## grobis (26. September 2004)

sali marc,

bei mir sieht es nicht gut aus. am wochenende 9/10 oktober habe ich zeit zum mitfahren.
aber wenns diesmal nicht klappt, vielleicht beim nächstenmal.

gruss grobis


----------



## Jazzz (26. September 2004)

Wenn ich es bis dahin endlich geschafft habe, mir meine neuner Kassette zu kaufen, hätte ich Zeit ;-).

Nach meinem Fahrraddiebstahl fehlen mir jetzt nur noch ne Sattelstütze ein Umwerfer und die Kassette. DAnn bin ich wieder per Bike unterwegs. 

Ich sag euch dass ist eine art von Suchtbekämpfung, wenn das Bike vor einem Steht und eigentlich alles drann ist ausser diese dummen kleinteile. bin nur am Feineinstellung vornehmen, damit ich mich wenigstens etwas mit meinem Bike beschäftigen kann.

Aber ich denke bis nächstes wochenende sollte alles fertig sein (wenn nicht dreh ich hier durch).


----------



## rabauke (26. September 2004)

bifi schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen liebe Leute!
> P.P.S. Das beste Bier ist natürlich Pott's Landbier aus Oelde! Aber das kennt hier leider niemand...



Ich kenn das!  
Is wirklich geniales Bier. Schade, dass es das hier nicht gibt. Da freu ich mich grad wieder richtig auf den Semesteranfang.

Gruß


----------



## tomblume (27. September 2004)

für große durststrecken kann u.a. potts im bierclub (probierschop) bestellt weden. www.bierclub.de

das mit dem geschmack kann ich unterschreiben. bin ab und zu berufl. dort.

ist wohl offtopic, aber wer mal in den nürnberger süden kommt sollte gutmann  (hefeweizen) probieren.

tom


----------



## mtbiker1978 (28. September 2004)

weg vom diesem bierernsten thema, mensch! samstag...hmmm, das träfe sich nicht schlecht als vorbereitung für bad peterstal am sonntag  
ich kann noch nicht definitiv zusagen, hätte aber schon ziemlich lust, mal wieder was größeres zu fahren 
und wie sieht´s mit den anderen aus, dem "harten kern"   der schlechtwettertruppe?

happy trails!

mtbiker


----------



## Krischaan (30. September 2004)

So, der Gips ist wieder ab, aber drunter siehts leider aus wie nach ner Hungersnot! 
Werde wohl erst mal alleine ganz gemütlich meine Kreise in der Ebene ziehen bis das wieder einigermaßen bergtauglich wird, was sich da Wadenmuskel nennt. Dann ist es auch wieder richtig kalt und hoffentlich ekliges Herbst-Schlechtwetter!!!   
Bis dahin, laßt mir was vom Berg übrig!!!   

Krischaan


----------



## marc (30. September 2004)

Ja wie siehts jetzt aus am Samstag - Kandel?
Berghoch aber gemach - hab 20kg unterm Hintern   
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz vom Schwimmbad Waldkirch. Hinterm "Sick". Sollte fast jeder kennen. Vorm Tunnel runter- Waldkirch rein- zweite Ampel rechts und durch bis zum Parkplatz.
Zeit: Mir egal, so gegen 11 Uhr?

Gruß Marc


----------



## TheBlues (30. September 2004)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Ja wie siehts jetzt aus am Samstag - Kandel?
> Berghoch aber gemach - hab 20kg unterm Hintern
> Treffpunkt: Parkplatz vom Schwimmbad Waldkirch. Hinterm "Sick". Sollte fast jeder kennen. Vorm Tunnel runter- Waldkirch rein- zweite Ampel rechts und durch bis zum Parkplatz.
> Zeit: Mir egal, so gegen 11 Uhr?
> ...


moin moin, 

wenn das sicher ist, werd ich versuchen 'ne fahrgelegenheit aufzutun. vielleicht kann ich den exilschwaben (Nat) motivieren.......

morgen abend weiss ich mehr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbiker1978 (30. September 2004)

ich klär´s noch mit meiner freizeitministerin ab 

bis dahin,

mtbiker


----------



## grobis (30. September 2004)

bin dieses wochenende schon verplant.

gruss grobis


----------



## nobs (30. September 2004)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Ja wie siehts jetzt aus am Samstag - Kandel?
> 
> Zeit: Mir egal, so gegen 11 Uhr?
> 
> Gruß Marc



Wie immer leider nur am Sonntag, sonst gern tät mich schon reizen deine oft schon erwähnte Abfahrt kennen zu lernen, sorry.


----------



## Triple F (30. September 2004)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Ja wie siehts jetzt aus am Samstag - Kandel?
> Berghoch aber gemach - hab 20kg unterm Hintern
> Treffpunkt: Parkplatz vom Schwimmbad Waldkirch. Hinterm "Sick". Sollte fast jeder kennen. Vorm Tunnel runter- Waldkirch rein- zweite Ampel rechts und durch bis zum Parkplatz.
> Zeit: Mir egal, so gegen 11 Uhr?
> ...


Ich warte noch auf passende Buchsen   
Sorry,
Triple F


----------



## marc (1. Oktober 2004)

Oh, bei so vielen werd ich dann doch wegen Wegabsperrung und Eskorte durch Waldkirch sowie ein standesgemäßer Zieleinlauf mal das Bürgermeisteramt anschreiben  
@nobs. Sonntag mach´mer auch mal. Ist nur am Kandel etwas problematisch
und bei "Wanderwetter" nicht zu empfehlen da das gemeine Fussvolk auf Bikerjagd ist   Aber bei richtig gutem Schlechtwetter ist das ok und zudem ne Ecke heftiger bei der Abfahrt  

Ich schau um 15 Uhr nochmal rein und wenn sich dann definitiv niemand konkret anschließt werd ich den Startpunkt zu mir nach Hause verlegen....

Gruß Marc


----------



## TheBlues (1. Oktober 2004)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schau um 15 Uhr nochmal rein und wenn sich dann definitiv niemand konkret anschließt werd ich den Startpunkt zu mir nach Hause verlegen....
> 
> Gruß Marc


moin moin, 15.00 ist für mich noch zu früh !!  

werd Nat wohl doch erst heut abend sehen. ist wohl immer noch im schwabenländle  

wenn wir kommen, steht hier bis spätestens morgen vormittag 9.30 was drin.
ansonsten muss ich wieder mal passen


----------



## marc (1. Oktober 2004)

Gut , dann schaun mer mal morgen...  

Gruß Marc


----------



## TheBlues (2. Oktober 2004)

moin moin, 


so, hab Nat leider nicht erreicht und muss somit (mangels fahrgelegenheit) wieder mal passen  

wär schon ganz gern mal mit dir gefahren, vielleicht wär ich dann bergauf ja mal nicht der langsamste   

werd also wieder mal im eigenen revier wildern gehen. mal sehen, was der Blauen so sagt .... 

in diesem sinne

happy trails


----------



## marc (18. Oktober 2004)

Dafür daß das Wetter so gut passt ist es ziemlich ruhig hier geworden.
Was´n los mit den Harten?

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBlues (18. Oktober 2004)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür daß das Wetter so gut passt ist es ziemlich ruhig hier geworden.
> Was´n los mit den Harten?
> 
> Gruß Marc


im moment kämpf ich grad mit 'ner grippe.... 

aber am freitag hab ich Nat getroffen....wollen dann doch demnächst wieder mal nach freiburg und die schlechtwetterbiker wieder aufleben lassen.

melde mich dann rechtzeitig und hoffe dann mal wieder auf zahlreiches erscheinen !!!!!!!


----------



## bifi (18. Oktober 2004)

Diesen Sonntag könnte ich auch zahlreich in Freiburg fahren. Solange es nicht über 30 °C sind.... 

Gute Besserung an The Blues!


----------



## Riderman (19. Oktober 2004)

....würd mich auch mal wieder zahlreich melden wollen...aber wie immer mit ner frühen Abfahrt


----------



## nobs (19. Oktober 2004)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür daß das Wetter so gut passt ist es ziemlich ruhig hier geworden.
> Was´n los mit den Harten?
> 
> Gruß Marc



Hi Marc,
gehts schon wieder    gern zu ner Runde bereit auch in deiner Gegend z.B. Kandel ist möglich

@bifi 
Hi Bifi auch mal wieder dabei, hab schon gedacht du meidest das Forum, aber schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören    würde mich freuen wenn wieder mal ein wenig Leben in die Runde kommt. so long


----------



## grobis (20. Oktober 2004)

sali zusammen,

wie sieht es denn am wochenende mit einer ausfahrt aus? das wetter soll ja recht gut werden? samstag oder sonntag ist mir gleich....

wäre super, wenn es klappen würde   

gruss grobis


----------



## bifi (20. Oktober 2004)

...Meiden ist etwas übertrieben, aber in meinen bis zu zwei Stunden "Freizeit" pro Tag muß ich duschen, abendbrot essen, mich schlafen legen und mich ärgern, dass ich so wenig Freizeit habe  

Seit heute bin ich auch noch bissi krank. Ohrenschmerzen, Fieber und so. Aber falls ich bis Sonntag wieder wohlauf bin, bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Uhrzeit sagt Ihr.

Bonne nuit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krischaan (21. Oktober 2004)

Da ist ja wieder richtig Leben in der Bude!!!

Mein Fuß passt wieder in die Fahrradschuhe. Leider hab ich am Sonntag aber terminliche Probleme. Aber vielleicht klappts spontan doch. Werde also fleißig verfolgen was ihr hier ausmacht und wenn's irgendwie möglich ist dazustoßen.

Ansonsten gute Fahrt und bis bald.


----------



## marc (21. Oktober 2004)

Morgäähn! zusammen. Nachdem sich doch wieder ein paar SWB (Schlecht-Wetter-Biker) melden und wohl am Sonntag was auf die Beine stellen wollen wird das Wetter nun zu gut. Das nehme ich zum Anlaß zu sagen daß meine Chancen dabei zu sein recht mager sind weil geschäftlich eingespannt. Falls es mir gelingt den "Engländer" zu machen meld ich mich kurzfristig. Ansonsten halt next Weekend  

Grüßle Marc

PS: @nobs, jo geht wieder. Ich glaub warmfahren wäre für mich besser gewesen. Kalt an den Berg ist nicht so der Hit. Dafür wars Bergab KLASSE


----------



## nobs (21. Oktober 2004)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> PS: @nobs, jo geht wieder. Dafür wars Bergab KLASSE



jo das war´s hat ne menge Spässle gemacht, sollten wir mal wiederholen


----------



## nobs (22. Oktober 2004)

ich schlag einfach mal Sonntag morgen vor 10:00 Uhr dann auf den Kandelhöhenweg bis zum Flaunser dort auf Route blauer Kreis übers Silbergrüble ins Föhrenthal eine Super abfahrt, dann Wildtalereck oder so.


----------



## TheBlues (23. Oktober 2004)

also dieses wochenende werd ich wohl noch nicht dabei sein  
zumal 10.00 ja noch mitten in der nacht ist  

....aber ich hoffe auf nächstes wochenende. werd Nat mal rechtzeitig drauf vorbereiten, damit das dann auch klappt !!!  

muss ja endlich wieder mal meinem benutzertitel die ehre erweisen


----------



## grobis (23. Oktober 2004)

bei mir wird es nichts. meine stirn- und nebenhöhlen machen mir ärger und verschleppen ist auch keine lösung....     
viel spass...

gruss grobis


----------



## bifi (23. Oktober 2004)

Ohne The Blues fahr ich nicht! Und schon gar nicht in der Nacht. Viiiel zu gefährlich    Nee, also morgen 10 Uhr ist leider absolut nicht realistisch. Bin auch noch nicht so ganz fit. Aber wie wär's denn, wir halten jetzt schon mal den näxten Sonntag fest. Dann kann The Blues den Nat schon mal überreden. Nils kann auch. Ich überrede bis dahin meine Ohrenschmerzen.  Und bitte etwas später als 10 Uhr... Ist doch Wochenende... 

Viele Grüße. Bis nächsten Sonntag.


----------



## TheBlues (24. Oktober 2004)

bifi schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne The Blues fahr ich nicht!


uuuaaaaah......jetzt setzt du mich aber unter druck   




			
				bifi schrieb:
			
		

> Und schon gar nicht in der Nacht. Viiiel zu gefährlich  Nee, also morgen 10 Uhr ist leider absolut nicht realistisch. Bin auch noch nicht so ganz fit. Aber wie wär's denn, wir halten jetzt schon mal den näxten Sonntag fest. Dann kann The Blues den Nat schon mal überreden. Nils kann auch. Ich überrede bis dahin meine Ohrenschmerzen. Und bitte etwas später als 10 Uhr... Ist doch Wochenende...
> Viele Grüße. Bis nächsten Sonntag.


 
hab ihn gestern mal auf nächstes wochenende angesprochen. er wollte mir heut noch bescheid geben. melde uns dann hier rechtzeitig an  

haben übrigens gestern 'ne "kleine" tour auf'n schauinsland gemacht: münstertal - stohren - schauinsland - etzenbacher höhe - staufen  

war klasse!!!!  
...und wir haben unterwegs auch 'ne Bifi-Gedenkminute eingelegt


----------



## Tohamas (25. Oktober 2004)

Ciao Ragazzi!

Viele Grüsse aus dem mediterranen Venedig, wo Schlechtwetterbiken jetzt echt noch nicht angesagt ist!
Leider auch Schönwetterradeln nicht, hier gibts nur Bäche!

Rollt ein paar Höhenmeter für mich mit, und wenn eine/r von euch bereit wäre, sich einmal für mich so richtig lang zu machen, würde es mir hier im bikefreien Italien besser gehen!

Hoffe, ich bin zur Glühweintour wieder da, bis dann,

Tohamaso


----------



## nobs (25. Oktober 2004)

Hi, für alle die gestern nicht auf´m bike waren mein Bedauern  
denn es war einfach schön, aber nur in den frühen Stunden gen mittag war auf einmal ein Treiben im Wald das war nicht mehr schön deshalb fahre ich auch lieber in der Morgenstunde und nicht erst am Mittag.

@Nils,
habe gestern mal den Weg vom Flaunzer ins Föhrenthal gefahren, hinter der Wurzel die abfallende Z Kurve hat dann beim 5. oder 6. Versuch auch geklappt    hätte ich nie gedacht das man die fahren kann aber man lernt nie aus.

@all
bin mal gespannt wann mal wieder ne nette Runde zusammenkommt, ich werde mich dann anschliessen wenn´s mir passt aber vorschlagen werde ich erst mal keine Tour mehr, habe leider in der letzten Zeit zuviel absagen bekommnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBlues (26. Oktober 2004)

nobs schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> bin mal gespannt wann mal wieder ne nette Runde zusammenkommt, ich werde mich dann anschliessen wenn´s mir passt aber vorschlagen werde ich erst mal keine Tour mehr, habe leider in der letzten Zeit zuviel absagen bekommnen


Ok, dann wird die markgräfler fraktion das mal übernehmen  

hab soeben von Nat bescheid bekommen. sonntag klappt also  (allerdings nur, wenn besseres wetter ist als heute  )

schlage also vor: 11.00 whierebahnhof, wie in alten zeiten  

bitte um handzeichen!!!!

 


wer macht den guide??

@Bifi
jetzt kannst du aber nicht mehr kneifen 

@nobs
post.no. 777 ...damit ist 'ne runde fällig  

@tohamas
werden dich bzgl. des langmachens auf dem laufenden halten. irgend jemand wird sich wohl überreden lassen.
grüsse ins sonnige  venedig !!


----------



## marc (27. Oktober 2004)

Wenn ihr euch nicht auf Wiehrebahnhof uns Sonntag versteifen würdet könnte ich ja mal die gepflegte Kandel - Soulfly - Tour anbieten. Nur Sonntag ist das ziemlich  :kotz:  wegen der Baumwollsocken die dann da rumlaufen  

Gruß Marc


----------



## TheBlues (27. Oktober 2004)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ihr euch nicht auf Wiehrebahnhof uns Sonntag versteifen würdet könnte ich ja mal die gepflegte Kandel - Soulfly - Tour anbieten. Nur Sonntag ist das ziemlich :kotz: wegen der Baumwollsocken die dann da rumlaufen
> 
> Gruß Marc


also ich könnte wohl auch am samstag.....weiss aber nicht. wie's bei Nat und all den anderen (die hoffentlich ebenfalls kommen werden  ) aussieht


----------



## bifi (29. Oktober 2004)

ich *will * ja echt nicht kneifen, *aaber* leider sieht es doch ganz nach Bikeverbot für mich aus an diesem WE. Ich war die ganze Woche krankgeschrieben und bin noch nicht wirklich biketauglich. Soo ein Mist. Also echt mal. Wie wär's wir gehen wandern? Das würd gehen   Samstag mit Marc biken und sonntag mit Wollsocken wandern... Und einen Jagatee schlürfen. Das wär's doch. Das desinfiziert...  Ja, also, ich werd mal schaun was Ihr hier so auf die Beine stellt und falls ich doch am So fit bin, komm ich mit. Ansonsten könnte ich aber zumindest meine Gartenhütte für ein Chill out nach der Tour anbieten... Oder doch besser einen Kaffee vor der Tour ...da seid Ihr noch nicht so dreckig!!!    Aloha


----------



## marc (30. Oktober 2004)

Guten Morgen die Herrschaften,  

wie siehts nun aus? Es wird wohl doch noch schön heute   Wer ist nundabei?  Kandeltour oder was anderes?  Bitte um Handzeichen  

Gruß Marc


----------



## TheBlues (30. Oktober 2004)

ICH ICH ICH .....

aber ohne mobilen untersatz geht leider nix  
es sei denn, du hast die möglichkeit, hierher zu kommen   

hoffe noch auf Nat, wobei der gestern wohl auf achse war  
kann aber sein, dass er noch kommt. würde dir dann kurzfristig anrufen. solltest du bis ca 12.30 nix von uns hören, werden wir morgen 11.00 am whierebahnhof aufmarschieren.....und da hoffentlich nicht alleine sein !!!! 

hoffe, 12.30 ist dir nicht zu spät.

@all
langsam versteh ich Nobs  
niemand, der sich für morgen meldet???


----------



## marc (30. Oktober 2004)

Ja,Ja, das leidige Thema "Mobilität" und abhängigkeit von anderen. Aber irgendwann  hat sich das dann sicher auch erledigt wenn der Führerschein oder Auto da ist  

Morgen kann ich nicht, sorry. Sind zwar in der Gegend aber nur zum Essen  
Aber Belchen hätt ich auch mal wieder Lust  

Gut ich warte mal bis 12.30 Uhr...

Gruß Marc


----------



## TheBlues (30. Oktober 2004)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Ja,Ja, das leidige Thema "Mobilität" und abhängigkeit von anderen. Aber irgendwann hat sich das dann sicher auch erledigt wenn der Führerschein oder Auto da ist
> 
> Morgen kann ich nicht, sorry. Sind zwar in der Gegend aber nur zum Essen
> Aber Belchen hätt ich auch mal wieder Lust
> ...


naja, führerschein ist schon seit zig jahren vorhanden, aber aus prinzip kein auto mehr  

na, belchen wär auch nicht schlecht   wenn du lust hast...ich wär dabei   

werd mal die musik etwas lauter machen, vielleicht fällt Nat dann endlich mal aus'm bett  

Asco wär auch an 'ner tour interessiert.


----------



## bifi (30. Oktober 2004)

Wieso so pessimistisch. Ihr seid doch morgen ordentlich besetzt. nat, the blues, nobs und nils.   Ist doch perfekt. Und bestimmt noch ein spontan entschlossener Trompetenlehrer. 

Ich hab von meinem Doc nochmal ausdrücklich Bikeverbot bekommen. Wegen Antibiotikum und Höhenunterschied.   

Also viel Spaß. Ich will Fotos!  

Achja, und the Blues Vielen Dank für die Gedenkminute!!! Find ich super. Mach ich auch ab und zu, wenn ich mir die Narben an Arm und Bein ansehe. Eine Etzenheimer-Gedenkminute...  

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (30. Oktober 2004)

Na dann werd ich mich auch mal melden. Wie bifi schon erwähnt hat, bin ich morgen auch am Start, aber nur, wenns nicht zu arg schifft. Ich muß mich an die Schlechtwetterfahrerei erst wieder behutsam gewöhnen 
Dafür kommt crashtestdummy vielleicht auch mit (aber ebenfalls wenns nicht zu stark schifft). Ab einem gewissen alter muß man da vorsichtig sein 

Gruß


----------



## TheBlues (30. Oktober 2004)

prima, dann bekommen wir ja doch noch 'ne nette runde zusammen.
Asco kommt vorraussichtlich ebenfalls.

wenn's richtig regnet, kommen wir auch net, aber der wetterbericht sprach nur von "wolkig" ... 


@Nils
machst du wieder den guide??!!!
...und denk dran, schon die alten herren  


@Bifi
mach hin, dass du wieder gesund wirst!!!!  


11.00 wiehrebahnhof


----------



## nils (30. Oktober 2004)

TheBlues schrieb:
			
		

> @Nils
> machst du wieder den guide??!!!
> ...und denk dran, schon die alten herren




Das passt schon, ich bin ja morgen wahrscheinlich nicht der einzige Ortskundige.
Wohin können wir ja morgen früh mal schauen wer da ist und wieviel Bock die Anwesenden haben.

Bis morgen, Nils.


----------



## TheBlues (31. Oktober 2004)

so, wetter ist ja schon fast zu gut   


mnachen uns jetzt auf den weg.


----------



## Asco (31. Oktober 2004)

@ all,
es ist schon wie verhext,gestern mit The Blues eine super Trail erfahrung gemacht und heute nicht dabei  .
Hatte Guido gesagt das ich  heute sehr gerne mitfahren würde.Ist halt bei mir um die Ecke,bin aber zu späth vom Krankenhaus(Röntgen-zum tausendtemal)
erst wieder hier gewesen.  SCHADE  .
Hoffe das es beim nächsten mal wieder klappt.War echt Super mal gezeigt zu bekommen was hier in Fr. und Umgehbung möglich ist.    
Super Trails  ,Super Klima  ,Super BERGE  ..... gerne mehr und gerne wieder.        

 gr.Andreas (Asco)


----------



## marc (31. Oktober 2004)

@ asco. Hab ja gestern noch mit Giudo telefoniert aber ich hatte echt keine Lust mich ins Auto zu setzen. Hab ne kleine (2,5h) Runde hier bei mir gedreht.
Heute kann ich nicht aber:  Was geht morgen?  Jemand Bock auf KANDEL?

Oder ist was in Freiburg geplant?

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krischaan (1. November 2004)

bifi schrieb:
			
		

> Und bestimmt noch ein spontan entschlossener Trompetenlehrer.


Womit dann auch der Engel da links mal erklärt wäre!
Nachdem ich ja jetzt hier geoutet bin nutz ich doch gleich die Gelegenheit um ein wenig Werbung unter die Leute zu bringen:

Wir haben morgen ein Konzert um 18 Uhr in der May-Bellinghausen-Halle in Freiburg-Haslach (hinter der Pestalozzi-Realschule). Wäre doch die Gelegenheit sich mal wieder ein bißchen Kultur anzutun! Wir sind ein semi-professionelles Blechbläserensemble namens "senza legno" (nein - kein Musikverein!), und haben von barocker Musik (Bach und sowas)  über Gershwin bis zeitgenössischer Musik alles im Programm. 
Wer also kurzentschlossen Lust hat nach der Bike-Tour morgen uns auf der Bühne schwitzen zu sehen soll einfach vorbeirollen.

Ansonsten hoffentlich bis bald im Wald

Krischaan


----------



## Asco (1. November 2004)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> @ asco. Hab ja gestern noch mit Giudo telefoniert aber ich hatte echt keine Lust mich ins Auto zu setzen. Hab ne kleine (2,5h) Runde hier bei mir gedreht.
> Heute kann ich nicht aber:  Was geht morgen?  Jemand Bock auf KANDEL?
> 
> Oder ist was in Freiburg geplant?
> ...


@marc
...kämpfe grade mit einener kleineren Erkältung,nein,nicht vom Biken mit Guido,das war schon super.Schleppe eine kleine Erkältung schon länger mit mir rum(ASCO= Unkaputtbar).Aber es gibt für einen Biker nur ein "Heilmittel"
= B I K E N = ! ! ! Weg von allem: Aspirin,oder der gleichen mehr.....
Stoffwechelanregung ist das Thema. Also Kleidung der Witterung angepast und "on Trails".Sollte sich also bei dir ein "Bikefeeling" einstelllen,bin ich gerne dabei.
Kleinere Leistungsschwächen bitte ich natürlich zu ignorieren.     
Als dann bei Lust und Laune :    
      Asco @ IBC /forum (nachrichten) 

gr.Asco


----------



## TheBlues (1. November 2004)

so, war doch 'ne nette tour gestern  
...und ich durfte meinem benutzertitel mal wieder alle ehre machen    

werd aber an mir arbeiten, damit ich vielleicht irgendwann einmal die laterne weiterreichen darf  

@Nobs
wo bleiben denn die beweisfotos ??  

@crashtestdummy
du denkst an meine psylo 03  

@Bifi
danke nochmal für den leckeren kaffe !!
....aber das nächste mal werd ich vorher noch duschen gehen !!! 

@tohamas
Nobs hat dich übrigens mit einem gestreckten "tohamas" über den lenker würdig vertreten    


@asco
wenn du um 10.55 schon wieder posten konntest, hättest du auch mitkommen können. sind erst (da die markgräfler-fraktion zu spät kam) so gegen 11.30 losgefahren  




@all die nicht dabei waren: ihr habt 'ne tolle tour verpasst !!!  

in diesem sinne: happy trails


----------



## Asco (1. November 2004)

@asco
wenn du um 10.55 schon wieder posten konntest, hättest du auch mitkommen können. sind erst (da die markgräfler-fraktion zu spät kam) so gegen 11.30 losgefahren  



Jau  ,werde das nächste mal einfach dein Telefon fragen.  ..  ...  ..
Aber stimmt,11:30 hätte ich locker geschafft. Mit Bike putzen,Kette Oelen,und zwei große Packette Taschentücher  .hihihi

Klappt schon wieder.......


----------



## nobs (1. November 2004)

TheBlues schrieb:
			
		

> @Nobs
> wo bleiben denn die beweisfotos ??



ja stimmt bin ich bin ja der mit den Beweisfotos, von uns und unserem freundlichen Mitbiker der sich wacker gehalten hat, er ist mit auf dem Beweisfoto auf dem Solacker, vielleicht findet er sich ja öfter mal mit ein. war nett und schön holprig   



> @tohamas Nobs hat dich übrigens mit einem gestreckten "tohamas" über den lenker würdig vertreten



HI Hi, sah sicher gut aus, ist aber nichts passiert nur ne kleine Abschürfung am unterarm wo ich in Nils seiner Bremsaufnahme gesteckt bin


----------



## marc (1. November 2004)

Sieht gut aus, Leute  

Bin heute morgen schon ziemlich früh aufgestanden um zu schauen ob sich im Forum was getan hat, aber diese Tour hab ich wohl irgendwie überlesen.
Hab dann mein faules Fleisch wieder hingelegt, den ganzen Tag  

Aber nächstes Wochenende ist ja auch noch Zeit,oder  

Gruß Marc


----------



## Krischaan (6. November 2004)

Hallo,

wie schaut's morgen aus?!
Wäre doch schade, wenn's regnet und die Schlechtwetterbiker nicht unterwegs sind.

Wann? Wo? ....


----------



## TheBlues (6. November 2004)

wir sind morgen leider nicht dabei  


wünsch aber allen happy trails!!!!


----------



## nobs (6. November 2004)

Krischaan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wie schaut's morgen aus?!
> Wäre doch schade, wenn's regnet und die Schlechtwetterbiker nicht unterwegs sind.
> ...



Hi, 
im Moment tut mir der so ziemlich alles weh, war heut Renovieren so mit Putz auf die Wand ziehen und so also nich unbedingt meine täglich beanspruchten Muskeln, wenn es mir morgen wieder besser geht dann gern, aber nur frühstart 10:00 Uhr Ich schick dir meine Tele Nr. per PN kannst ja mal durchrufen morgen früh wenn´s mir wieder gut geht können wir ne Runde drehen.


----------



## nils (12. November 2004)

So plötzlich, wie in diesem Fred wieder etwas Leben drin war, so plötzlich ist es auch wieder draußen... diesen Sonntag bin ich auch nicht am Start. Mein Schlechwetterbike ist zwar nun fertig, dafür hab ich aber leider keine Zeit.

Aber es ist ja immerhin auch noch kein echter Winter und man muß sich ja noch Steigerungspotential offenhalten.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBlues (13. November 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> So plötzlich, wie in diesem Fred wieder etwas Leben drin war, so plötzlich ist es auch wieder draußen... diesen Sonntag bin ich auch nicht am Start. Mein Schlechwetterbike ist zwar nun fertig, dafür hab ich aber leider keine Zeit.
> 
> Aber es ist ja immerhin auch noch kein echter Winter und man muß sich ja noch Steigerungspotential offenhalten.
> 
> Gruß




moin moin,
jo, ist schade  

zeit und lust hätt ich ja schon....
...wird eben zeit, dass die müllheimer fraktion hier wieder mitmischt


----------



## nils (13. November 2004)

Heute sind wir durch den (für uns) ersten Schnee gefahren!   
Schlamm hat es auch einigen gehabt, das Schlechtwetterbikerwetter kommt wieder


----------



## TheBlues (13. November 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Heute sind wir durch den (für uns) ersten Schnee gefahren!
> Schlamm hat es auch einigen gehabt, das Schlechtwetterbikerwetter kommt wieder


dem kann ich von hier aus voll und ganz zustimmen: 
beim losfahren sonnenschein
dann die ersten wolken
bei ca 500 HM nieselregen
bei ca 800 HM schnee

...und auf'm rückweg dasselbe in umgekehrter reihenfolge  

richtiges schlechtwetterbikerwetter


----------



## nils (20. November 2004)

So es ist wieder soweit:

*Es hat richtiges Sauwetter*


 




Quatsch, das war ein Witz, es muß natürlich heißen:


*Es hat richtiges Schlechtwetterbikerwetter*


Und das bedeutet:

Morgen (Sonntag, 20.11.2004), 4 Tage nach dem Jahrestag der ersten Schlechtwetterbikerrunde, warten bifi und ich um 12 Uhr am Wiehre Bahnhof auf andere Verrückte 

Sodenn...

Gruß, Nils.


----------



## TheBlues (20. November 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> *Es hat richtiges Schlechtwetterbikerwetter*
> 
> Und das bedeutet:
> 
> Morgen (Sonntag, 20.11.2004), 4 Tage nach dem Jahrestag der ersten Schlechtwetterbikerrunde, warten bifi und ich um 12 Uhr am Wiehre Bahnhof auf andere Verrückte


aaargh !!!!!! ich drück mir schon die nase am fenster platt....und kann nicht auf's bike   

wie du ja weisst, hat das mit meinem gabelservice dann doch nicht so hingehauen, dass ich sie wieder habe.....und das wird wohl noch ein oder zwei wochenenden so bleiben     

so'n sch......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

naja, im geiste bin ich bei euch!! 
legt mal die ein oder andere verschnaufpause für mich ein !! 

in diesem sinne....happy trails !!!


----------



## Asco (20. November 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> So es ist wieder soweit:
> 
> *Es hat richtiges Sauwetter*
> 
> ...


[email protected]
kann leider auch nicht,obwohl ich ja auch Verrückt bin.Und nicht zu knapp.grins  
Aber Privatleben kommt dieses Wochenende drann.Und Wohnungssuche   !!!!
Jau,Asco will umziehen..  ....bleibt aber in den Bergen,im Umland Freiburg.
Also sollte jemand trotz wieder willen von einer  1 Zimmer Whng.mit Küche und Bad so ca.200,- Euronen Kaltmiete hören maile an:[email protected]
(Asco priv.mail)   
als bis die Tage und viel spass and happy trails

Asco

p.s. immer schön Cool bleiben     ;-)


----------



## thefreeskier (22. November 2004)

Nehmt mich mal mit, Guys.
Bin für jeden Scheiß zu haben. Fahr gern auch mal bei schlechtem Wetter oder wenns dunkel ist. Meine Jungs kneifen gerade alle.
So SOS und meldet euch bitte ALLE wenn ihr geht.

[email protected]


LG Frank


----------



## nobs (22. November 2004)

thefreeskier schrieb:
			
		

> Nehmt mich mal mit, Guys.
> Bin für jeden Scheiß zu haben. Fahr gern auch mal bei schlechtem Wetter oder wenns dunkel ist. Meine Jungs kneifen gerade alle.
> So SOS und meldet euch bitte ALLE wenn ihr geht.
> 
> ...



Hi frank,
einfach immer mal schauen hier im Forum, zur Zeit bin ich leider zu kaputt zum Biken muß noch diese Woche ne Wohnung Renovieren 2mal die Woche + Samstag 8 Std. + normale 60Std Woche im Geschäft, fühl mich so richtig ausgelaugt, aber es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten dann melde ich mich entweder hier im Forum oder wenn ich nen Frühstart hinlege schick ich dier ne Mail.
@ TheBlues,
wie siehts denn nun mit den Adaptern für die Bremse aus ? schreib mir mal was du für die Dinger haben willst, wenn ich sie mir dann Leisten kann ab in nen Briefumschlag und rein in´s Bike dann kann ich bei der nächsten Tour schon Testen 
@all nur nich so Schlapp, schaut euch mal die Aktivitäten des letzten Jahres an da war wesentlich mehr mit euch los.


----------



## TheBlues (22. November 2004)

nobs schrieb:
			
		

> @ TheBlues,
> wie siehts denn nun mit den Adaptern für die Bremse aus ? schreib mir mal was du für die Dinger haben willst, wenn ich sie mir dann Leisten kann ab in nen Briefumschlag und rein in´s Bike dann kann ich bei der nächsten Tour schon Testen


darfst mir per gelegenheit einen ausgeben  

ist aber nur einer (war für hinten, von 160er auf 180er scheibe). nennt sich magura adapter 16.

reichts dir, wenn ich den das nächste mal mit bringe...oder soll ich ihn dir zusenden (macht dann ein bier zusätzlich   )

gib mir einfach bescheid. hoffe, meine gabel bis in 14 tagen wieder zu haben.
...und du schau, dass du bis dahion wieder fit bist !!

@Bifi & Nils
hoffe ja, ihr musstet beim einjährigen nicht alleine gegen das wetter ankämpfen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (22. November 2004)

TheBlues schrieb:
			
		

> @Bifi & Nils
> hoffe ja, ihr musstet beim einjährigen nicht alleine gegen das wetter ankämpfen!!



Nein, ging aber trotzdem leider etwas schief 
Aber es waren außer bifi und mir noch crashtestdummy und 2 RIG'ler da, sodaß bifi leider recht bald ausstieg. Wir sind dann noch zu viert weitergefahren und haben uns dann sogar noch etwas verfranzt, sodaß wir nach 4,5 Stunden völlig am Ende wieder in Freiburg ankamen...

Ohne The Blues ist es halt irgendwie keine richtige Schelchtwetterbikertour 

Gruß, Nils.


----------



## TheBlues (22. November 2004)

ja ja, euch fehlen einfach die verschnaufpausen, wenn ich nicht dabei bin  


euch fehlt ein ersatz   der euch bremst.

hat crashtestdummy was bzgl meine forke gesagt ??
ist sie schon wieder da ??? 

naja, hoffe, dass ich ab anfang dezember wieder biken kann!!
fehlt mir ja jetzt schon  
vielleicht sollt ich mir ein 2. bike zulegen???


----------



## nils (23. November 2004)

TheBlues schrieb:
			
		

> hat crashtestdummy was bzgl meine forke gesagt ??
> ist sie schon wieder da ???


Sie ist gar nicht weg, sondern bald das passende Werkzeug da (geht schneller). D.h. es sollte nicht mehr allzu lang gehen.





			
				TheBlues schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht sollt ich mir ein 2. bike zulegen???


Das kann nie schaden


----------



## TheBlues (23. November 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Sie ist gar nicht weg, sondern bald das passende Werkzeug da (geht schneller). D.h. es sollte nicht mehr allzu lang gehen.


wie jetzt ?????
am Freitag hatten wir noch ausgemacht er schickt sie ein....??????  
wär natürlich nicht schlecht, wenn's so schneller geht !!!!! 




			
				nils schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann nie schaden


wem ?? meinem geldbeutel ????

na gut, vielleicht nächstes jahr.....
....aber eigentlich wollt ich mir 'n strassenflitzer zulegen.....


----------



## nobs (23. November 2004)

TheBlues schrieb:
			
		

> darfst mir per gelegenheit einen ausgeben
> 
> ist aber nur einer (war für hinten, von 160er auf 180er scheibe). nennt sich magura adapter 16.
> 
> ...



Hi TheBlues,

also wenns dir keine zu großen Probleme bereitet dann per Post dann kann ich bei der nächsten Tour die Scheibe schon einfahren   und brauch nicht mit dem schleifenden Ding rumgurken    das mit dem    geht dann auf jeden Fall klar, wenn du magst sogar in der Trinkflasche noch eins für Unterwegs


----------



## Doc Holiday (25. November 2004)

Biken im Schwarzwald ab Freiburg, Tag und Nacht:

bikeXtra.de  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tohamas (1. Dezember 2004)

Jemand Interesse an der diesjährigen Glühweintour?


----------



## TheBlues (1. Dezember 2004)

Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> Jemand Interesse an der diesjährigen Glühweintour?


 
ich denk ich bin dabei  


Hi Tohamas, sag bloss, du bist wieder im lande ???

welcome back.

wie wärs am so mit 'ner kleinen runde ??
falls interesse, PM


----------



## nobs (2. Dezember 2004)

Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> Jemand Interesse an der diesjährigen Glühweintour?



wo soll sie starten? da ich jetzt 4 Wochen nicht auf dem Rad war hab ich mir fest vorgenommen dieses WE auf jeden Fall zu Biken


----------



## TheBlues (2. Dezember 2004)

nobs schrieb:
			
		

> wo soll sie starten? da ich jetzt 4 Wochen nicht auf dem Rad war hab ich mir fest vorgenommen dieses WE auf jeden Fall zu Biken


guckst du hier

hi Nobs, adapter angekommen ??


----------



## nobs (2. Dezember 2004)

TheBlues schrieb:
			
		

> guckst du hier
> 
> hi Nobs, adapter angekommen ??



ja, aber, die PN aber scheinbar nicht, also passt super   sieht gut aus werde am Sonntag dann mal testen nochmals vielen Dank


----------



## Tohamas (6. Dezember 2004)

gemach, gemach!
Stecke noch in Venedig fest!
Heimfahrt in der Nacht Freitag auf Samstag, erste Biketour am Samstag.
Wenn ich's noch kann, melde ich mich, ansonsten gibts ne neue Anzeige im Bike- Markt...


----------



## nils (6. Dezember 2004)

Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich's noch kann, melde ich mich, ansonsten gibts ne neue Anzeige im Bike- Markt...



Na dann wünsch ich dir als erstes natürlich mal eine gute Rückfahrt und viel Glück bei der ersten Tour.
Und für denn Fall, das du es verlernt hast nicht gleich eine Anzeige schalten. Ich zeige dir gerne nochmal die Stellen, an denen man so schön über den Lenker fliegen kann. Falls es also auf Anhieb nicht gleich so gut klappt, nicht gleich aufgeben 

Gruß


----------



## marc (10. Januar 2005)

Hab ich im Keller gefunden zwischen altem Käse und Spinnweben.
Ist dieser Thread abgelaufen? Sind die SWB ausgewandert oder was ist los    Wie siehts aus mit biken? Kandel steht auch noch aus meine Damen und Herren  

Gruß Marc


----------



## nobs (10. Januar 2005)

Hi marc,

ich denke das die meisten sich am Wintersport  erfreuen soweit man das bei den Temperaturen überhaupt kann.

Ich zur Zeit wenn nicht erkältet    dann mit Rückenschmerzen war nämlich am Samstag auf´n Kandel zum Rodeln mit meinen Junior hab mir da irgendwie die Wirbelsäule angeschlagen   aber wenn irgendwie geht dann werde ich völlig ausser Form, am nächsten Sonntag vormittag mal wieder ne Runde drehen.

Grüßle


----------



## TheBlues (11. Januar 2005)

hmmm....bei mir ist privat im moment alles ein bißchen durcheinander. mach grad mal einen auf Richard Kimble und bin auf der flucht. hatte hochwasser und bin jetzt schon die 2. woche ohne bike  

wenn ich es irgendwie schaffe, am wochenende mit bike in meinem ausweichsquartier aufzutauchen, würd ich samstag oder sonntag vormittag ebenfalls zu ner kleinen tour bereit stehen.
bin im moment in waltershofen und hab keinen plan, wie weit das zu euch ist. 
denke aber, dass es irgendwie machbar ist.

werd freitag näheres wissen und mich dann rechtzeitig hier melden!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (11. Januar 2005)

meine LR sind jetzt eh erst zum zentrieren.  Wollt nur generell wissen ob noch was geht da im Freiburg Forum so ziemlich alles eingeschlafen ist. Die Nordbadener sind da sehr aktiv was man von uns Südbadenern nicht gerade behaupten kann  

gruß Marc


----------



## grobis (11. Januar 2005)

dann lass uns das ändern...    

wenn ich endlich meine erkältung loswerde, würde ich mich gerne zu nächsten ausfahrt anschliessen. meinbike ist ja inzwischen auf vordermann gebracht.

gruss grobis


----------



## Riderman (11. Januar 2005)

brauch erst mal wieder ein neues MTB


----------



## marc (11. Januar 2005)

@riderman

war das ein versteckter Spendenaufruf   
Was ist mit deinem bisherigen Bike(s)?  

Gruß Marc


----------



## Riderman (19. Januar 2005)

@ marc - sorry war schon lang nich mehr hier..........ja das mit meinem Radl is a bisserl ein Problem....Wandelung/Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag etc.........die Details willst du lieber nicht wissen     

Bau mir jetzt eins auf...........


----------



## mtbiker1978 (1. Februar 2005)

*wiederbelebungsversuch*



grüßle an alle swbs! (und die anderen auch...)


----------



## nobs (2. Februar 2005)

mtbiker1978 schrieb:
			
		

> *wiederbelebungsversuch*
> 
> 
> 
> grüßle an alle swbs! (und die anderen auch...)



 ich bin noch da wenn auch zur Zeit etwas ruhiger hier im Forum aber irgedwie kommt immer nicht´s zustande in Freiburg.
Ich hoffe das es wieder besser wird hier in der Gegend.
Gruß


----------



## mtbiker1978 (3. Februar 2005)

ah, schön!!! 

wobei: die nächsten drei wochen kann ich´s biken vergessen   , mein daumengrundgelenk hat sich leider etwas deformieren lassen...  
aber dann!!!
 

CU und happy trails bis dahin...


----------



## bifi (5. Februar 2005)

Hihi, hab mich grad mal eingeloggt, und was steht da oben rechts? *Willkommen, bifi
Dein letzter Besuch war: 30.10.2004  *  Hey wie die Zeit vergeht...! In den letzten Wochen war ich ein paar mal Skifahren, bin aber in Zukunft auch mal wieder für's Biken zu haben. Wir können ja den Fred umbenennen in "Invaliden- und Bikelosen Fred". Paßt im Moment besser. Aber naja, es kommen wieder bessere Zeiten! Viele Grüße an alle, bis die Tage (die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt  ) Bifi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (19. Mai 2005)

Kann ich den Fred von meiner Abo-Liste streichen  . Ist grad übelst am sterben....  

marc


----------



## Krischaan (7. Oktober 2005)

Aus der Reihe "Ein Platz für Biker" 
von Prof. Grzimek heute:

"Der Schlechtwetterbiker"  


Guten Abend liebe Leser,

ich möchte ihnen heute ein in seiner Existenz bedrohtes Lebewesen vorstellen, welches seine Heimat an den Hängen des Südschwarzwalds bei Freiburg hat. Es handelt sich um den Homo beikus friburgensis, im Volksmund auch Schlechtwetterbiker genannt. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine Unterart der Gattung Homo beikus sapiens. 
Der Homo beikus friburgensis hat sich seinem Lebensraum im Laufe der Evolution perfekt angepasst. So ist er in der Lage mit Leichtigkeit die steilsten Bergpfade hinaufzuklettern, um sich dann dieselben ebenso flink und spielerisch wieder in Richtung seines heimatlichen Baus im Tal hinunterzustürzen.

Leider ist die Spezies Schlechtwetterbiker in diesem Jahr auf der roten Liste der vom Aussterben bedrohten Lebewesen gelandet:
vor Jahren konnte ihn der Sonntags-Spaziergänger noch im Rudelverband von 5 bis weit über 10 Exemplaren durch den Wald streifen sehen, Weibchen und Männchen gleichermaßen. Doch vor etwa  einem Jahr nahm die Population rapide ab. Man kennt die Ursachen nicht genau:
vielleicht wurde der Schlechtwetterbiker  in seinem Paarungsverhalten von Jägern oder allzu forschen Wandersleuten gestört. Oder aber seine natürlichen Feinde, wie etwa die nicht-bikende Familie, Prüfungen oder aber seine Arbeit haben den Bestand dramatisch dezimiert.
Und so sieht man den ehemals geselligen Schlechtwetterbiker, der früher fröhlich jauchzend mit seinem Rudel durch den Wald streifte, heute nur noch vereinzelt einsam mit deprimiertem Gesichtsausdruck über die Trails schleichen.

In letzter Zeit soll sich in seiner Verzweiflung sogar ein Exemplar der Schlechtwetterbiker einer verwandten Art, dem Homo beikus nordbadensis, besser bekannt als Northern Lights angeschlossen haben. Ebenso kann der aufmerksame Naturfreund ein anderes Exemplar beobachten, welches versucht die beiden Arten zusammen zu führen. Diese Durchmischung kann den Bestand vielleicht langfristig sichern. Ich hoffe nur, dass die besonderen Merkmale des Schlechtwetterbikers dadurch nicht für immer verloren gehen.

So möchte ich sie , liebe Leser, nun bitten, helfen sie mit bei der Erhaltung dieses einzigartigen Lebewesens:

Kommen sie zahlreich zu unserem Aktionstag Rettet den Schlechtwetterbiker am Sonntag, den 16.10.2005 am Neuen Wiehre-Bahnhof.

Mit vereinten Kräften wird es uns gelingen diese putzigen Kerlchen am Leben zu erhalten, damit sich auch unsere Kinder und Enkelkinder noch an ihnen erfreuen können.

Ich danke ihnen für ihre Aufmerksamkeit,

guten Abend


----------



## JoeB (7. Oktober 2005)

hey Krischaan,

gibts da noch einen termin nach dem 16. Oktober 2005 ???

...ich muß mich an dem WE nämlich um meinen Bike- und Rennradnachwuchs kümmern... !!!

Ich würde gern am 23.10. das Wetter am neuen Wiehre Bahnhof testen....

hm... neee Krischaan Du bist sicher nicht der Homo beikus friburgensis Unterart zickzackus uphillus hinterwaldkopfensis  ?????

Würde mich über einen 2. Teremin am 23.10. freuen

cu JoeB


----------



## marc (9. Oktober 2005)

@ krischaan, dein Vorhaben in ehren. Jedoch hat sich von den "eigentlichen" SchleWeBikern seither niemand mehr gemeldet   Warscheinlich waren das alles ehemalige Stasi Spitzel die unsere Trails auskundschaften wollten und nun diese mit asiatischen Finanziers im fernen Osten nachbauen um sie wiederum ohne 2m Regel in Deutschland weit unter Normalpreis zu verkaufen  

Aber ein Neue Gattung der "Elztalus bikus gerni bergabus" scheint sich almähnlich   in der Darwinschen Bike Skala nach oben zu radeln  

Am 6.11 werden wir mal durchzählen, nicht wahr  

Gruß Marc


----------



## bifi (11. Oktober 2005)

Lieber Herr Professor Grzimek,

Vielen Dank für diesen sehr anregenden Beitrag!! Ich bin sehr fasziniert, von dieser aussterbenden Spezies durch Sie noch einmal mehr erfahren zu dürfen. Mein Mann und ich sind zwar schon Mitglied bei Greenpeace und Rettet-die-Seerobben e.V., aber wir würden sehr gerne auch bei Rettet-die-Schlechtwetter-biker eintreten. 

Vielen Dank,

eine Leserin


Hey Krischaan,

echt cooler Artikel.   Wäre echt gerne wieder ab und zu in Freiburg. Ist einfach zum Biken am geilsten, weil so unheimlich praktisch: Einfach auf's Rad und losfahren. Bin jetzt aber seit Mai in München, und ohne Auto ist's echt ätzend. Die Berge sind einfach zu weit weg. Da muß man sich schon was einfallen lassen. Bisher wurden's immer Riesenaktionen, mit nachts vom Tegernsee zum Zug hetzen um noch heimzukommen, oder ewig langen flachen Strecken, wenn man dann mal ohne Öff. Nahverkehr Richtung Tegernsee fährt. Aber mir wird schon noch was einfallen. Es soll auch ganz nette Strecken an der Isar geben... Hatte jetzt auch anfangs a bisserl Stress. Bin hier in so'ner Art naturwissenschaftlicher Arbeitsgruppe. Ist voll nett. 

Also, dann hoff ich mal, dass Ihr am Sonntag einen erfolgreichen Wiederbelebungsversuch startet! Wär gern dabei. Ich will Fotos! Aber falls mal jemand von Euch nach München kommt, oder hinzieht...    

Liebe Grüße & viel Spaß

bifi


----------



## mtbiker1978 (11. Oktober 2005)

...es soll auch exemplare geben, die sich ein neues habitat suchen mussten...   der unbedingte eroberungswille dieser doch recht dominant auftretenden spezies (glaubt ihr nicht? fragt mal den schwarzwaldverein!   ) trieb vereinzelte vertreter dazu. daher gibts nun bikende rottweiler...   

und ich muss sagen: was ist freiburg für ein single-trail-paradies! schätzt euch glücklich...   

pseudoschwäbisches grüßle,

mtbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C-Fix (11. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

Von wem sollen denn die ganzen Trails gepflegt werden, wenn die Schlechtwetterbiker aussterben....    Die verwildern ja dann bestimmt!
Also ich denke ich werde helfen den Verfall dieser Spezies zu mindern und am 16. am Wiehre-Bahnhof sein, um nach ein paar Exemplaren Ausschau zu halten. Und falls ich eines fangen sollte steck ichs in meinen Rucksack und nehms mit   
Wann will man sich denn am 16. treffen? Oder wartet ihr solange bis das Wetter schlecht wird?   

Bis dann,

Max


----------



## Triple F (11. Oktober 2005)

mtbiker1978 schrieb:
			
		

> ...es soll auch exemplare geben, die sich ein neues habitat suchen mussten...   der unbedingte eroberungswille dieser doch recht dominant auftretenden spezies (glaubt ihr nicht? fragt mal den schwarzwaldverein!   ) trieb vereinzelte vertreter dazu. daher gibts nun bikende rottweiler...
> 
> und ich muss sagen: was ist freiburg für ein single-trail-paradies! schätzt euch glücklich...
> 
> ...



WIE? Du hast Dich verkrümmelt, habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen   ! Oder war nicht mal was mit Mühlacker ??

Ciao,
3F


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (12. Oktober 2005)

Kommt jetzt zufällig noch einer von euch aus Ecke Heitersheim / Sulzburg und WOHNT auch noch da ???

melden   

Grüße

Matthias


----------



## Krischaan (12. Oktober 2005)

Guten Abend,
keine Angst, ich fang jetzt nicht wieder mit dem Gelaber an:
aber es freut mich, dass ich hier einige aus der Reserve gelockt habe. Und natürlich freu ich mich noch mehr, dass sich die Gründerin der Schlechtwetterbiker daselbst zu Wort gemeldet hat! Auch wenn sich da gewisse Fragen auftun:


			
				bifi schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Mann und ich ...


müßten wir da was wissen? Also ich war nicht eingeladen!
Spaß beiseite, klingt ja biketechnisch nicht so glücklich. Ganz liebe Grüße, wir denken an dich (euch)!


			
				JoeB schrieb:
			
		

> hey Krischaan,
> hm... neee Krischaan Du bist sicher nicht der Homo beikus friburgensis Unterart zickzackus uphillus hinterwaldkopfensis  ?????
> Würde mich über einen 2. Teremin am 23.10. freuen
> cu JoeB


Wer hat mich da letzten Freitag beim Bezwingen des Hinterwaldkopfes beobachtet?! Sch...  
Wegen 23. versprech ich jetzt lieber nichts, was ich nachher nicht halten kann. Kann man ja nächste Woche mal abchecken.


			
				mtbiker1978 schrieb:
			
		

> ...es soll auch exemplare geben, die sich ein neues habitat suchen mussten...  und ich muss sagen: was ist freiburg für ein single-trail-paradies! schätzt euch glücklich...
> mtbiker


Ich glaub wir sind uns nie persönlich begegnet. Trotzdem auch an dich unser Mitgefühl    und liebe Grüße!


			
				C-Fix schrieb:
			
		

> Wann will man sich denn am 16. treffen? Oder wartet ihr solange bis das Wetter schlecht wird?
> Max


In Ausnahmefällen wird auch bei gutem Wetter gestartet   
Würde mal spontan 10 Uhr vorschlagen. Es sei denn unser Schlechtwetterbiker-Urgestein Nobs stößt noch zu uns. Der mags immer lieber früher (und ich hab da auch nichts dagegen).
Dann wolln wir mal sehn, was wir am Sonntag zusammenbringen. Hab da woanders was gelesen, wo sich so ein Northern Light mit Dreisamtal-Abstammung über die Freiburger Locals lustig macht, wie die rumjammern, dass sie immer alleine fahren müßen. Das wollen wir ja wohl nicht auf uns sitzen lassen!

Bis Sonntag,
Krischaan


----------



## TheBlues (13. Oktober 2005)

Merida-cc-17 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt jetzt zufällig noch einer von euch aus Ecke Heitersheim / Sulzburg und WOHNT auch noch da ???
> melden


 
hier...ich....

ja, ich lebe auch noch...wenn auch im moment ohne kondition...
nach einigen verrückten monaten bin ich seit 4 wochen wieder in sulzburg wohnhaft...und fang grad mal wieder vorsichtig das 2-radfahren an.....

mensch Bifi....einfach so zu verschwinden...tz tz tz...  

schön dass der Fred wiederbelebt wurde.....aber für eine komplette tour reicht wohl meine puste nicht mehr....


----------



## marc (13. Oktober 2005)

> Würde mal spontan 10 Uhr vorschlagen.



Ich versprech mal nichts da unsere kleine "Anti 10 kg Bike" Gruppe   an diesem WE mal wieder die alljährliche Schauinsland-Shuttle-Tour durchführt.
(PKW Plätze leider alle ausgebucht  
und Sonntag 10 Uhr ist ja auch für uns FR´ler richtig heftig  

Ansonsten sieht man sich vielleicht am 6.11?

Gruß Marc

PS: Wen meinst eigentich damit? 


> Hab da woanders was gelesen, wo sich so ein Northern Light mit Dreisamtal-Abstammung über die Freiburger Locals lustig macht, wie die rumjammern, dass sie immer alleine fahren müßen.


----------



## Krischaan (13. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Blues, alter Hinterherkeucher. Das liest sich ja richtig vielversprechend!

Marc:  





			
				Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ...oder fragst bei den Freiburger Locals, die flennen eh immer rum das keiner mit ihnen fährt.


Schlaft mal schön aus, dann sehn wir uns ja oben auf dem Schauinsland. Wir keuchen dann bergab ein bisschen hinter euch her mit unseren 10-Kilo-Bikes! (Mist, wo krieg ich denn sowas jetzt so schnell noch her  )

Gruß
Krischan


----------



## marc (13. Oktober 2005)

Das könnte sogar passen denn Sonntag ist eingeloggt. Soll ich Dir mal meine Handynummer per PM mal schicken wenn Ihr mit uns abfahren wollt?

Ah der Herr Wooly   Am 6.11 ist er ja auch dabei um uns Locals zu unterstützen   Nicht daß es ihm und dem rest so gut gefällt daß sie überlaufen dann dürfte das heulen im NL district losgehen  

Gruß Marc


----------



## bifi (13. Oktober 2005)

TheBlues schrieb:
			
		

> nach einigen verrückten monaten bin ich seit 4 wochen wieder in sulzburg wohnhaft...



Ja Mensch, TheBlues! ...und wo warst Duuu in Deiner verrückten Zeit? Einfach so das schöne Sulzburg zu verlassen! Aber Du bist jetzt ja wieder da... Wohingegen ich hier im Flachland (auch grob verallgemeinernd Alpenvorland genannt) schon mit dem Gedanken spiele, wieder vermehrt auf's Rennrad zu steigen. Und ich muß Euch was beichten... Ich habe etwas gaaaanz schlimmes getan, und ich schäme mich ja auch soohoooo... Nee, ich sag's nicht! Ok, ich tu's. Also ich gehe ins (flüster)  fitnessstudio.  aber pssst! Oje, so weit ist es also mit mir gekommen. Aber die haben einfach eine überzeugende Außen-Saunalandschaft  Und zum Radeln komme ich zu spät heim. Außerdem sind die Berge zu weit weg  . 

Ansonsten ist München aber echt cool. Wohne relativ weit draußen. Mitm Rennrad sind's 40 Minuten zum Starnberger See. Und mit der U-Bahn 15 Minuten in die Innenstadt. Die Wies'n waren ein Riesenspaß. Nur zum Dirndl hat's noch nicht gereicht  . Vielleicht im nächsten Jahr. Eigentlich darf man sich aber erst eins kaufen, wenn man schon 7 Jahre hier wohnt. Aber meine Laborkolleginnen haben sich da auch weitesgehend drüber weggesetzt  .


Freut mich mal wieder was von Euch zu hören!!

Liebe Grüße!

bifi


----------



## Krischaan (14. Oktober 2005)

Dass mit der Handy-Nummer kann ja nicht schaden. Da muß ich am End noch die Beinverschalung einpacken! Welche Strecke fahrt ihr denn immer runter, dass wir uns schon mal mental drauf einstellen können?
Gruß
Krischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (14. Oktober 2005)

Krischaan schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Strecke fahrt ihr denn immer runter, dass wir uns schon mal mental drauf einstellen können?



Das kann ich nicht öffentlich schreiben da es ein "Secrect Local Spot" ist    Aber das seht Ihr ja dann....
Handynummer kommt per PM.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Riderman (14. Oktober 2005)

ich geh nich mit, das wetter is ja nich wirklich schlecht


----------



## Schuppen (14. Oktober 2005)

Wie weit sind denn so eure Touren?? Würde mich gerne anschließen!


----------



## C-Fix (15. Oktober 2005)

Öhm ich wollt auch noch mal fragen was ihr euch da so in etwa vorgestellt habt.  Wenn ihr nämlich so schnelle wiesel seid, die da in nem affenzahn bis zum Feldberg hochbolzen wollen, dann fahr ich vielleicht doch lieber allein   
Sooo fit bin ich nämlich nicht.

Aber falls ihr nix dagegen habt in so einem Fall an jeder Kreuzung auf mich zu warten, komme ich gern um 10 zum neuen Wiehre-Bahnhof


----------



## Tohamas (15. Oktober 2005)

Mahlzeit zusammen!
Schön, dass hier mal wieder was geht, es lebe die Luigi- Fraktion!

Bin am morgen dabei!

@Merida: an Heitersheim komm ich vorbei! Handynummer kommt per PM...

@C-fix: Alles halb so wild: Am Schluss fährt eh' TheBlues und sammelt alles ein, was so liegengeblieben ist

Jungs, lasst uns rocken!


----------



## Schuppen (15. Oktober 2005)

Also Morgen kann ich wahrscheinlich erst so ab 16 Uhr, falls jemand Lust hat mit  zu Biken kann sich melden, konditionell bin ich nicht der knaller, komm zwar überall hoch nur etwas langsamer , also wenn jemand Lust hat kann sich bei mir melden!!


----------



## Krischaan (16. Oktober 2005)

C-Fix schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm ich wollt auch noch mal fragen was ihr euch da so in etwa vorgestellt habt.  Wenn ihr nämlich so schnelle wiesel seid, die da in nem affenzahn bis zum Feldberg hochbolzen wollen, dann fahr ich vielleicht doch lieber allein
> Sooo fit bin ich nämlich nicht.


aus Brems Tierleben:
"...Der Schlechtwetterbiker zeichnet sich durch sein ausgeprägtes Sozialverhalten aus: schwache oder gar verletzte Exemplare werden nicht aus dem Rudel geworfen sondern die ganze Gruppe kümmert sich liebevoll um diese..."   



			
				Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> Bin am morgen dabei!


Das sind ja mal sensationelle Nachrichten!     
Und vergiss den alten Hinterherkeucher nicht.    

Bis nachher,
Krischan


----------



## Krischaan (16. Oktober 2005)

So,  es ist geschafft!
Der Schlechtwetterbiker lebt!

Wir haben einen langen Tag hinter uns. Haben (fast) sämtliche Sparten unseres geliebten Sportes abgedeckt, nette Leute kennengelernt...

Anwesend waren C-Fix (Newcomer), Tohamas (einer DER Schlechtwetterbiker überhaupt) und ich als Aktivator. Gemeinsam haben wir auf allen erdenklichen Weg-Arten den Schauinsland erklommen. Oben angekommen hatten wir keine 5 Minuten Zeit unseren Triumph zu geniessen, da uns ein Hilferuf der Freeridegruppe um Marc ereilte, die mit heftigsten Materialproblemen zu kämpfen hatten. Also Blaulicht und Quitsche-Bremse an und im Affenzahn, der Schwerkraft folgend, in Richtung Kohlerhau. Dort kam es dann zwischenzeitlich zu waren Massenaufläufen (max. 14 Biker!!!), die uns schon sehr an die guten alten Zeiten erinnerten. Einen Ersatzschlauch und tausend kluge Tips später setzten wir dann mit Marc, Berggems und weiteren 2 Bikern, deren Namen ich leider nicht (mehr) weiss unseren Weg über den Kybfelsen über nassse, rutschige, steinig-wurzlige Trails fort. Die Jungs haben sich dann zur Talstation zur 2. Runde verabschiedet. 
Für uns gings weiter zum Bombenloch, wo wir noch ein bisschen mit den dort herumlungernden Bike-Jungs gefachsimpelt haben und uns Tips zur Transformation vom Tourenbiker zum Freeride-Dirt-Was-Weiss-Ich-Noch-Biker geben haben lassen.
Alles in allem ein sehr gelunger Tag im Leben eines Schlechtwetterbikers.
Fortsetzung folgt!

Gruß auch an alle die diesmal nicht dabei sein konnten,

Krischan


----------



## C-Fix (16. Oktober 2005)

Jau,  der Krischaan hat ja schon alles erzählt.

Die Tour war echt super!! Ich werde auch bestimmt öfter mal bei den Schlechtwetterbikern mitmischen.

Ich freu mich schon auf das richtige schlechte Wetter   

Bis zur nächsten Runde!!  

Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (16. Oktober 2005)

So, auch unsereiner ist wieder zuhause. Frisch geduscht und gestärkt kann ich dem Bericht von Krischaan nicht mehr allzuviel hinzufügen. Da wir (Matz,Marco,Volker und Ich) ja nach oben geshuttlet sind kann ich nur von der genialen Abfahrt, an der das tolle Wetter viel beigetragen hat, vorschwärmen und ein paar Bilder präsentieren:





















Der besagte "Technikjam" (hört sich besser an als REIFENFLICKEN  ) zog sich etwas in die Länge. Zum Glück konnte das Rescue Team um Krischaan ERSTE Hilfe leisten. Leider wollte da der Schlauch auch nicht so recht   so daß eine Gruppe von Bikern, die gerade im richtigen Moment auftauchten, uns halfen. Der Chef der Gruppe legte Hand an daß unserer BERGGAMS wieder die Hufe passten  . Nochmals Vielen Dank für den Netten Einsatz an HOTBIKE aus Waldkirch die gerade auf einem "Betriebsausflug" waren  

Im Vordergrund: C-Fix, Thohamas und Krischaan. Im Hintergrund die Jungs von HOTBIKE.





Wir sind dann über Sohlacker den Kybfelsen hoch um den von Krischaan beschriebenen, glitschigen Weg mit mehr Kurven als erlaubt   zu fahren.
Ich zolle aber C-Fix,Thohamas und Krischaan Respekt. Mit den Tourenlastigen Geometrien Ihrer Bikes ist der Weg alles andere als einfach. Aber das ganze wurde prima erledigt 

Spassig war´s und Neue, nette Biker kennegelernt. Pech wer heut zuhause blieb  

Wir sehn uns spätestens am 6.11 zur Freeride Attack am Kandel  

Gruß und schönene Abend.
Marc


----------



## Berggams (17. Oktober 2005)

jau,

dass war schon alles so wie oben beschrieben, nämlich absolut goil   
Abgesehen von der völlig überflüssigen tubeless-Panne bei mir   und der damit verbundenen Zwangspause von über einer Stunde für alle Beteiligten.

Ich möchte mich bei allen bedanken, die mir, in dieser schier endlosen Materialschlacht, zu Hilfe eilten  
Lobenswert zu erwähnen ist auch das Team der Firma HOTBIKE, welche auch nach Feierabend einen erstklassigen Vor-Ort-Service für ihre Kunden geboten haben  

Hoffentlich verhält das Wetter in den nächsten Wochen ähnlich, was dem Treffen am 6.11. natürlich außerordentlich zuträglich wäre.


----------



## Tohamas (20. Oktober 2005)

Aus der Reihe "Ein Platz für Biker" 
von Prof. Grzimek 

heute gelesen im National Geographic:

Hoffnung für bedrohte Spezies

Am Wochenende kam es zu einer ermutigenden Beobachtung im Südbadischen Raum: Nach langer Pause wurde endlich wieder ein kleines Rudel des als ausgestorben geltenden Homo Beikus Freiburgensis gesichtet. 
Ein unabhängiger Beobachter (Blond25) konnte dem kleinen Grüppchen, bestehend aus Alpha- Männchen und Rudelführer Krischaan, Beta- Rüden Tohamas und Frischling C-fix ungestört den ganzen Tag folgen.
Zunächst machte sich der Trupp auf, um auf dem Gipfel des Schauinsland etwas Beute zu schlagen, und zwar in Form von erhofften Shuttle- Bunnies, die dort vom artverwandten Spezies Homo semi-sapiens runterhügelae erbeutet werden sollten. Leider, wie so oft, kamen die Schlechtwetterbiker wieder mal zu spät. Dieser sehr typische Umstand erklärt im Übrigen auch, warum der Schlechtwetterbiker als solcher so ungemein fortpflanzungsfaul ist...
Kurzerhand wurde dann die Taktik geändert, und mit den Downhillern ein wenig Sozialverhalten geübt, was den bedrohten Homo beikus freiburgensis sofort den Schutz des sehr viel stärkeren Rudels einbrachte.
Nachdem nun die Jagd beendet war, wandten sich die possierlichen kleinen Dinger noch ein wenig ihrem neuen Spielplatz zu, und man konnte sie noch lange Zeit gar niedlich im Bombenloch umhertollen sehen...

...und wenn sie keine Tubelessreifen fahren, rollen sie noch heute!


----------



## Tohamas (20. Oktober 2005)

...ach ja, @Marc:

Bezüglich der Fotos: Kitsch rulez!!


----------



## Berggams (21. Oktober 2005)

Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> ...und wenn sie keine Tubelessreifen fahren, rollen sie noch heute!


wer fährt denn heutzutage noch tubeless


----------



## AndySaui (24. Oktober 2005)

Hallo ihr lieben Kollegen aus dem Süden!

Bin am Wochenende aus Würzburg kommend in Freiburg zu Besuch, das MTB natürlich mit im Gepäck.... 
Ich habe mal gelesen, dass eine Truppe von Studenten eine virtuelle Karte mit eingezeichneten Trails im Schwarzwald ins Netz gestellt hat. Kennt jemand von euch diese Karte oder kann mir andere Adressen nennen, mit welcher ich meine Touren planen kann?
Grüße aus Franken
Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona.orange (26. Oktober 2005)

Schuppen schrieb:
			
		

> Wie weit sind denn so eure Touren?? Würde mich gerne anschließen!
> 90% von dem was du denkst, das andere denken, denken die garnicht!!



@Schuppen:
Demnach muß ich zehn mal denken, daß du denkst, man kann hier Leute zum Biken finden, daß es einmal stimmt. Ist doch toll!!   
Jetzt denke du zehn mal, das ich auch denke, das man hier Leute finden kann zum treffen/anschließen/waslosmachen und schon sind wir einmal zu zweit. Wäre auch toll!!  

@all(demütigst):
Leute zum treffen/anschließen/was losmachen gesucht.
Bin nämlich neu hier. Auch bei schlechtem Wetter!


----------



## marc (26. Oktober 2005)

kona.orange schrieb:
			
		

> @all(demütigst):
> Leute zum treffen/anschließen/was losmachen gesucht.
> Bin nämlich neu hier. Auch bei schlechtem Wetter!




Schau er doch mal hier  bevor er zweimal dasselbe schreibt


----------



## Krischaan (27. Oktober 2005)

Stehe leider dieses Wochenende als Leithammel nicht zur Verfügung: 
muß am Samstag den Kater vorbereiten        den ich am Sonntag  :kotz:  dann bis zum nachmittäglichen Familien-Kaffee-Klatsch      überwunden haben sollte.  

hoffe wir sehn uns nächstes Wochenende
Krischan


----------



## C-Fix (27. Oktober 2005)

Sooo,
Ich bin dafür die Schlechtwetterrunde dieses Wochenende wieder aufleben zu lassen, auch wenn wieder mal dummerweise gutes Wetter angekündigt ist  
Wie wärs denn den Kandel zu verunsichern, so als Aufwärmrunde für den 6.11....
Da ich aber Kandeljungfrau bin und der Krischaan den Light-Hammel nicht spielen will müßte sich ein anderes Opfer bereit erklären mich da hoch zu schleifen  
(Oder ich fahre einfach drauf los  ) 
Wenn jemand andere Vorschläge hat, immer her damit (Auf dem Feldberg war ich allerdings letzte Woche schon   )

Grüße, C-Fix nochmal


----------



## marc (27. Oktober 2005)

Schwere Entscheidung.

Einerseits die Kandelrunde scouten   oder doch nach Wildbad  

Berggams fährt mit Sicherheit auf den Kandel, da kannst Dich ja anschließen
falls ich shutteln gehe  

Ich muß noch mit mir   Werd ich morgen abend geklärt haben,sollen,tun  

Gruß Marc


----------



## kona.orange (28. Oktober 2005)

Wann solls denn losgehen?
Wär auch hier gern mal dabei.
Ich kenn den Trail zu Kandels Gipfel
und wär bereit,
der Jungfrau einen einzuführen,
ähh,
die Jungfrau einzuführen,
ähh,
ne Führung halt,
hinein,
nun ja...
hätte Zeit ab 14 Uhr.
Recht spät, ich weiß,
nur vorher muß ich schaffen.
Und zwar samstags
und leider sonntags auch.


----------



## Berggams (28. Oktober 2005)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Berggams fährt mit Sicherheit auf den Kandel, da kannst Dich ja anschließen
> 
> Gruß Marc



sorry,

gerade hat sich ergeben, dass ich auch in Wildbad sein werde  

aber so wie's aussieht sucht kona.orange noch Jungfrauen


----------



## marc (28. Oktober 2005)

Berggams schrieb:
			
		

> sorry,
> 
> gerade hat sich ergeben, dass ich auch in Wildbad sein werde



Wie konnt ich Dich nur unterschätzen  

Also ich werd dann auch nicht scouten aber mich als shuttler outen  
Wir sehn uns am 6.11  

gruß Marc


----------



## Tohamas (29. Oktober 2005)

Shalömle zusammen!
Ich mach mich heute nach Todtnau auf, sollten mein Fahrrad und/oder mein Körper hinterher nicht allzu kaputt sein, bin ich morgen um 10:00 am Wiehrebahnhof. Wohin is mir egal, zum Leithammeln bin ich aber zu blöd.


----------



## C-Fix (29. Oktober 2005)

OK, dann mal um 10:15 (der andere ist wohl zu sehr ans Studium gewöhnt und meint er schaffts net bis um Punkt 10  ) am Wiehrebahnhof!
Dann werd ich mal den Kumpel auf den Schauinsland schleifen, falls das genehm ist. Oder wir können dass ja noch vor ort besprechen wohin wir fahren wollen.
Ich hoffe mal dass ich morgen früh aus den Federn komme   
Bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tohamas (1. November 2005)

Na also, hat ja geklappt.
Wir waren brav (wieder) auf dem Schauinsland, diesmal mit einer 50%igen internetfernen Frischfleischbeteiligung.
...und der Downhill ins Blaue war ja ein echter Hingucker!

So, neues WoE: Wer ist am nächsten So. am Kandel dabei?
Im Kangoo sind noch 2 Plätze, absolutes Vorkaufsrecht liegt bei Veteran Nils!


----------



## kona.orange (24. November 2005)

Tag.
Ich fahr Samstag- oder Sonntagnachmittag auf den Kandel (oder Ähnliches).
Frühestens ab 13:30. Wetter fast egal. Freu mich, wenn jemand mitkommt.
Punkt.


----------



## C-Fix (24. November 2005)

Geil.... Endlich Schnee!!!
Da fällt man wenigstens weicher ) Dummerweise hab ich am Montag meinen Bremshebel beim Versuch Freerider zu spielen abgerissen.... Werde noch ein bisl länger brauchen bis ich Ersatz ranschaffen kann. 
(Verdammt, gerade jetzt wo das quasi schlechte Wetter anfängt muss ich ausfallen.....   )

Wünsche allen Beteiligten viel sPAß!!


----------



## kona.orange (25. November 2005)

Wie gesagt, *WENN* jemand mitkommt...


----------



## bifi (29. November 2005)

Oh oh!!!   Sterben wir schon wieder aus??? Voll schade! 

Grüßle nach Freiburg!!!! Frohe Adventszeit, und Weihnachtsgeschenke einkaufen nicht vergessen!!!

Servus,

bifi


----------



## SigiSick (1. Dezember 2005)

hallo.
bin nach nem jahr im ausland wieder in freiburg und bräuchte wieder mehr bike-training. trefft ihr euch noch am wochenende zu touren auch bei winterwetter?? wäre gern dabei. wie sieht es sa oder so aus??

gruß sigi


----------

